# Let's play...



## PPlayer (Jun 26, 2006)

I borrowed this from another forum. The purpose of this game is to make a statement about the person who will respond below you. The person must say whether it's true or false, then make a statement about the person who will reply below them. For instance: 

Me: The person below me has blue eyes.
Next: False. The person below me loves sushi.
Next: True. The person below me..


I'll start:

*The person below me likes soccer.* 

Continue...


----------



## pjk (Jun 26, 2006)

True
The person below me likes the Rubik's Cube


----------



## deKeijzer (Jun 27, 2006)

True
The person below me is European.


----------



## pjk (Jun 27, 2006)

False
The person below me is a male


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jun 27, 2006)

Hopefully True.

The person below me likes to spoon peanut butter.


----------



## pjk (Jun 28, 2006)

False
The person below me can solve the Cube in under 20 seconds.


----------



## ZarqaMalik (Jun 28, 2006)

False.
The person below me wears glasses.


----------



## CraigBouchard (Jun 28, 2006)

False
The person below me know's all OLL (cuz I don't )


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jun 28, 2006)

True.
The person below me likes sudoku.


----------



## CraigBouchard (Jun 28, 2006)

True.
The person below me isn't wearing a tshirt (tell us what you are)


----------



## Scott (Jun 28, 2006)

True... (its hot, and i have no air conditioning)
The person below me has been arrested.


----------



## pjk (Jun 28, 2006)

False
The person below me can solve the F2L in under 10 seconds average.


----------



## CraigBouchard (Jun 29, 2006)

False, I average about 11-12
The person below me is a virgin...

(Lets see who has the guts to respond to this one)


----------



## ZarqaMalik (Jun 29, 2006)

True. (Though I can't be sure about you, Craig.)
The person below me is wearing socks.


----------



## CraigBouchard (Jun 29, 2006)

False, Yes Zarqa I am, I'm squarer than a Rubik's Cube.
Person below me can solve a cube with their feet.


----------



## ZarqaMalik (Jun 29, 2006)

False. You know Craig, people may take that the wrong way.
The person below me is 6' 2".


----------



## CraigBouchard (Jun 29, 2006)

False, Just below 6 feet,
The person below me has no father.


----------



## ZarqaMalik (Jun 29, 2006)

False. I have the bestest Daddy in the world.
The person below me has the IQ of 150.


----------



## CraigBouchard (Jun 29, 2006)

False,Its higer...
The person below me is a person from a good country.


----------



## ZarqaMalik (Jun 29, 2006)

True. It's an okay country.
The person below me has six fingers.


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2006)

False.
The person below me has A.D.D. or A.D.H.D.


----------



## ZarqaMalik (Jun 29, 2006)

False. Though sometimes I'm not so sure.
The person below me has a tattoo.


----------



## CraigBouchard (Jun 29, 2006)

False,
The person below me has more than 2 cats.


----------



## deKeijzer (Jun 29, 2006)

False (only 2...)
THe person below me is bald.


----------



## pjk (Jun 29, 2006)

False
The person below me has hunted for a bear.


----------



## CraigBouchard (Jun 29, 2006)

Haha, False...
The person below me owns at least 2 3x3s, a 4x4, and 2 5x5s.


----------



## BillT (Jun 29, 2006)

True (over 40 3x3s, 3 4x4s, and 2 5x5s) <-- the 3x3s were a bulk order of cheap clones
The person below me plays piano.


----------



## ZarqaMalik (Jun 29, 2006)

False. I can't play anything.  
The person below has flunked a class at least once in their life.


----------



## BillT (Jun 29, 2006)

False. I've never gotten anything lower than a 70% on a test and that was 5 years ago.
The person below me will graduate from highschool next year.


----------



## pjk (Jun 30, 2006)

True (hopefully as Valedictorian )
The person below me has been cubing for at least 2 years.


----------



## CraigBouchard (Jun 30, 2006)

False, Just over 1.
The person below me can solve at least 2 kinds of magics.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jun 30, 2006)

False.
The person below me shaves his arm pits.


----------



## Scott (Jun 30, 2006)

False.
The person below me has gone skydiving.


----------



## CraigBouchard (Jun 30, 2006)

False (does the sister count?)
The person below me holds at least 1 UWR.


----------



## Scott (Jun 30, 2006)

Probably... (Skewb with feet)
Ther person below me has an IQ over 125


----------



## pjk (Jun 30, 2006)

Depends on how you test it... have something I can try on? Probably True

The person below me has a girlfriend.


----------



## CraigBouchard (Jun 30, 2006)

F U, gotta rub it in...False, working on it...
The person below me Is canadian


----------



## Scott (Jun 30, 2006)

True (my dad is 50%)
The person below me has seriously injured someone.


----------



## CraigBouchard (Jun 30, 2006)

Does myself count?
The person below has broken a bone...


----------



## pjk (Jun 30, 2006)

Not now, false
The person below me graduated top 5% in there high school class.


----------



## dougreed (Jun 30, 2006)

True (4/618).
The person below me loves Frank Zappa's music.


----------



## CraigBouchard (Jun 30, 2006)

False, I think 
The person below me plays an instrument


----------



## deKeijzer (Jun 30, 2006)

False, played the piano for about 1 year but I have no rythm.
Person below me has attempted to lick his elbow.


----------



## CraigBouchard (Jul 1, 2006)

Ohhh, way too many times...
The person below me has a job that they enjoy.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jul 1, 2006)

False. When I get a job, I'll see.
The person below me can bend their finger backwards past 90 degrees.


----------



## Scott (Jul 1, 2006)

... OWWWWWW
yea, i just tried and it's false...
The person below me can whistle.

(As for craig's thing about the jobs, my job kicks ass. I am a youth hockey official, so basicaly i get paid to make sure little kids dont kill each other. lol)


----------



## deKeijzer (Jul 1, 2006)

True.
The person below me likes salami.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jul 1, 2006)

False.
The person below me can spit a loogy past 12 feet (I can).


----------



## pjk (Jul 1, 2006)

True
The person below me can hold their breath for more than 1:30


----------



## deKeijzer (Jul 1, 2006)

True, for up to 2 minutes.
The person below me has the ability to have their eyes open while they sneeze.


----------



## CraigBouchard (Jul 1, 2006)

False,
No one can...
Ther person below me is a soccer fan.


----------



## pjk (Jul 1, 2006)

About the sneeze thing, people say it is impossible. I bet if someone had their eyes held open by something, they would stay open, haha.

True, somewhat
The person below me drives a vehicle while talking on the cell-phone on a regular basis.


----------



## CraigBouchard (Jul 1, 2006)

False, about the sneeze thing, you couldn't hold them open, they'd be forced shut.
The person below me has done a sub-14 time.


----------



## Scott (Jul 2, 2006)

false
The person below me could never not have their left eye closed and not have the right eye open while sneezing  
(Have fun figureing that one out)


----------



## CraigBouchard (Jul 2, 2006)

True, its just saying both eyes closed...
The person below me knew the meaning of life when they were 5.


----------



## Scott (Jul 2, 2006)

False
The person below me has thrown a puzzle at a wall. (common, havn't we all?)


----------



## CraigBouchard (Jul 2, 2006)

Yah, my magic, at the floor, wall, I've kicked it...
The person below me uses the same lube as me...

(muahahaha)


----------



## pjk (Jul 2, 2006)

haha, what lube do you use? If you dont use silione spray from Big R, then false.

about the sneezing thing, you could hold them open with some steal bars or something, lol, imagine that.

The person below me has eatened grasshopper legs (have you ate chocolate?)


----------



## ZarqaMalik (Jul 2, 2006)

False. That's gross... :blink: :blink:
The person below me listens to Britney Spears. (ADMIT IT!!!)
:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DoyleRM (Jul 2, 2006)

False
The person below me is logged onto the Internet.


----------



## CraigBouchard (Jul 2, 2006)

False,
My internet is always on, I don't have to log into it  muahahaha
The person below me doesn't eat breakfast.


----------



## pjk (Jul 2, 2006)

Zarga, in every bar of chocolate you eat, you are eating plenty of grasshopper parts, whether you know it or not.

False
The person below me can solve a 4x4 cube in 1 breath of air and hold their breath until it is solved.


----------



## CraigBouchard (Jul 2, 2006)

Depending on the solve, True...
The person below me could pass of as an asian cuz the way they eat


----------



## pjk (Jul 2, 2006)

What do you mean, pass of as an Asian.


----------



## CraigBouchard (Jul 2, 2006)

Pass off, as in, pretend you are one, live in that society, cuz I could  I eat rice, chicken and carrots, they are my life I could live off them, I've been given the nickname: Chinaman...


----------



## pjk (Jul 3, 2006)

I probably could
The person below me likes onions.


----------



## Richard (Jul 3, 2006)

Onions are decent in certain foods, wouldn't eat them plain though...

The person under me is a virgin


----------



## CraigBouchard (Jul 3, 2006)

Thats been used buddy, by me, and I was called "gross" because of it...
True...
The person below me has eating at a specific restaurant more than 10 times.


----------



## pjk (Jul 3, 2006)

True
The person below me is named Craig


----------



## CraigBouchard (Jul 3, 2006)

Haha, very nice. False.  Though my name IS Craig now, it was once Harrison Chad Bouchard 
The person below me likes peach rings more than twizzlers.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jul 3, 2006)

True.
The person below me wants to make out with "dark" spiderman (from spiderman 3). If you don't know what I'm talking about.. google it!


----------



## pjk (Jul 3, 2006)

haha, it must be a hot female, if so, True, if not, false 
The person below me has caught a fish that weighs more than 10 lbs.


----------



## ZarqaMalik (Jul 4, 2006)

False. I couldn't catch a fish to save my life.  
By the way, PJK you spelled my name wrong.
The person below me is white.


----------



## pjk (Jul 4, 2006)

Sorry about that.

True
The person below me has a sister.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jul 4, 2006)

False. 
The person below me likes family guy.


----------



## ZarqaMalik (Jul 4, 2006)

True.
The person below me juggles oranges.


----------



## deKeijzer (Jul 4, 2006)

True, for about 4.2 seconds 
The person below me has met a famous musician.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jul 4, 2006)

True. From the top of my head... members from the Chicago symphony orchestra, Mark O Conner, Barrage.
The person below me has eaten something with an exoskeleton.


----------



## pjk (Jul 4, 2006)

I don't think I have
The person below me has seen the President of the US in person.


----------



## Scott (Jul 4, 2006)

False
The person below me has electrocuted themselfs.


----------



## CraigBouchard (Jul 5, 2006)

I guess thats true...
The person below me is good at giving advice.


----------



## ZarqaMalik (Jul 5, 2006)

True..I don't know, ask my friends if my advice is any good.
The person below me has two eyes and two feet.


----------



## pjk (Jul 5, 2006)

True
The person below me is a Republican.


----------



## CraigBouchard (Jul 5, 2006)

Ummm, I'll go for a True (I dunno, americans suck...)
So do Bush and Kerry, so its all good...
The person below me can name the Title of the head of state of canada, and his name, and the previous 2 leaders as well (please do so, so I can see 1 competent american, oh, and you can't look it up)


----------



## pjk (Jul 5, 2006)

False
The person below me can name every single America President in order.


----------



## CraigBouchard (Jul 5, 2006)

False, I can do some, unlike you with the canadians...
The person below me knows the only Female Canadian (still looking for the title) Ever and can name her. Something the americans never have had.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jul 5, 2006)

False. 
The person below me likes metal.


----------



## ZarqaMalik (Jul 5, 2006)

True...False. I don't know..what do you mean by metal? :blink: 
The person below me has visited 3 or more different countries.


----------



## CraigBouchard (Jul 5, 2006)

Ummm, False, only 2
The person below me elected/wanted to elect the stupidest man ever into the White House (namely George W. Bush)


----------



## ZarqaMalik (Jul 5, 2006)

False. I wouldn't even if I could vote..
The person below me uses the Roux method.


----------



## Richard (Jul 5, 2006)

False

The person below me can play the piano well...not just twinkle stars or whatever


----------



## ZarqaMalik (Jul 5, 2006)

False. That is the only thing I can play.
The person below me has a Rubik's cube in their hands right now.


----------



## pjk (Jul 6, 2006)

False
The person below me has long hair (below the shoulders)


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jul 6, 2006)

False.
The person below me likes Halo (Halo 2).


----------



## CraigBouchard (Jul 6, 2006)

True, was playing it Earlier today. GT: KiLlABouchard
The person below me has taken a shower longer than 15 minutes, and gotten yelled at for it.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jul 6, 2006)

True. I was late for church. lolz. and school (on several occasions) I have to stop the habit...
The person below me watches Myth Busters (good show).


----------



## CraigBouchard (Jul 6, 2006)

I've been known to watch it from time to time, it is a good show.
The person below me knows someone who is gay/lesbian.


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 6, 2006)

True, although I haven't spoken to them this year.

The person below me would would stop whatever he/she is doing and run to his local toystore now if they started selling the 6x6x6


----------



## pjk (Jul 6, 2006)

I live in the middle of nowhere, they won't sell it here.

The person below me likes Pepsi.


----------



## CraigBouchard (Jul 6, 2006)

To the 6x6, yes,
To the Pepsi, it beats coke.
The person below me owns an Xbox 360.


----------



## deKeijzer (Jul 6, 2006)

False.
The person below me has a TV on a random channel for the background sound.


----------



## ZarqaMalik (Jul 7, 2006)

True. At the moment I hear Tarzan.
The person below me has their belly button pierced.


----------



## CraigBouchard (Jul 7, 2006)

False, thats just weird.
The person below me has been drunk.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jul 7, 2006)

False. 
The person below me plans on doing a 24 hour cube-a-thon this year.


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 7, 2006)

False (but never say never)

The person below me has solved a cube while driving a car at > 50 mph


----------



## deKeijzer (Jul 7, 2006)

True, but I wasn`t driving (have to be 18 in holland you know...)
The person below me can speak more then 1 language well enough to survive in that foreign country.


----------



## CraigBouchard (Jul 7, 2006)

True
Multiple times, driving to competitions.
The person below me has their driver's license.


----------



## CraigBouchard (Jul 7, 2006)

Sorry, I replied to the wrong post, can't speak the language, but I have solved the cube...


----------



## ZarqaMalik (Jul 7, 2006)

True. I can speak 3 different languages well enough to survive in that country.
The person below me has driven without a liensce and was caught.


----------



## CraigBouchard (Jul 7, 2006)

False.
The person below me has seen "Saw" or "Saw II"


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jul 7, 2006)

True (I wasn't driver of course).
The person below me has been struck/hit by a car 3 or more times in their life time (ME xP).


----------



## CraigBouchard (Jul 7, 2006)

False, poor you.
The person below me has been on TV more than once.


----------



## pjk (Jul 8, 2006)

False
The person below me can dunk a standard basketball hoop.


----------



## ZarqaMalik (Jul 8, 2006)

False. I'm way to short.  
The person below me likes the color blue.


----------



## CraigBouchard (Jul 8, 2006)

False
The person below me has their own cell phone.


----------



## pjk (Jul 8, 2006)

False, haha 
The person below me can throw a baseball over 70 yards.


----------



## CraigBouchard (Jul 8, 2006)

I'd believe it...True
The person below me has played strip poker.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jul 8, 2006)

False. Im way too hot for strip poker.
The person below me can bld a 5x5. (Join us Chris!)


----------



## pjk (Jul 8, 2006)

False, I wish, I'll learn someday.
The person below me has played strip-cubing races, haha.


----------



## CraigBouchard (Jul 8, 2006)

Ooooh, that's an AWESOME idea...US nationals...muahahaha (cept not) False...
The person below me takes vitamin C every day or almost every day...the tablets.


----------



## ZarqaMalik (Jul 9, 2006)

False.
The person below me lives in the U.S.


----------



## pjk (Jul 9, 2006)

True
The person below me has bought more than 50 items on eBay.


----------



## deKeijzer (Jul 9, 2006)

False, never bought a single item on ebay.
The person below me likes to eat fruit, alot.


----------



## CraigBouchard (Jul 9, 2006)

False, I don't like healthy food.
The person below me has more than 5 different e-mail accounts.


----------



## deKeijzer (Jul 9, 2006)

Depends, I only read my mail on one, but that one gets mail from at least 4 other accounts (forward accounts).
The person below me has an own car!


----------



## ZarqaMalik (Jul 9, 2006)

False. Not until I turn 16.
The person below me knows what a Bass Clef is.


----------



## pjk (Jul 9, 2006)

False, but I'd have a good guess.
The person below me can play the guitar well.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jul 10, 2006)

False. I play the cello. So, I know what the Bass clef is (since cello does use Bass clef).
The person below me watched the Italy vs. France final.


----------



## CraigBouchard (Jul 10, 2006)

I watched the first and second half, then had to work...
The person below me is happy Italy won (cuz I'm not)


----------



## pjk (Jul 10, 2006)

False,
The person below me likes skiing.


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 10, 2006)

False, but I do like snowboarding.
The person below me is able to solve the 3x3x3 with at least 5 different methods


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jul 10, 2006)

False. Im a FridRich guy... but I would like to get into the ZB system. 
The person below me is willing to choke someone on the street for a 6x6 xP.


----------



## pjk (Jul 10, 2006)

haha, depends on who it is, but I probably wouldn't:
The person below me can blindfold solve the 3x3 in under 2 minutes.


----------



## ZarqaMalik (Jul 11, 2006)

False. But I wanna learn..someone teach me..  
The person below me has tried to choke another person before.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jul 11, 2006)

False. 
The person below me likes anime. (Japanese originals... not dubs).


----------



## CraigBouchard (Jul 11, 2006)

False (how many false's can we do in a row?)
The person below me has spent over an hour on the phone talking with someone of the opposite sex.


----------



## Scott (Jul 11, 2006)

true.
the person below me has tried to make a "jackass" video.


----------



## pjk (Jul 11, 2006)

false,
the person below me likes rap.


----------



## ZarqaMalik (Jul 11, 2006)

True. 
The person below me can't live without atleast one caffeinated drink per day.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jul 11, 2006)

false
The person below me can split their legs 180 degrees.


----------



## ZarqaMalik (Jul 11, 2006)

False.(I've tried though) By the way I posted wrong on my last post. ( I don't like rap.) I thought I was answering another comment...
The person below me can do a back flip.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jul 11, 2006)

False.
The person below me plays MapleStory.


----------



## pjk (Jul 12, 2006)

False
The person below me can solve Square-one in under a minute


----------



## CraigBouchard (Jul 12, 2006)

Partly true  I can solve a square 1...
The person below me can completely solve a megaminx...


----------



## pjk (Jul 12, 2006)

Haven't tried yet, so not now.
The person below me can drink a gallon of water in under 5 minutes.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jul 12, 2006)

False. I can do a 2 liter in under 5 minutes.
The person below me can bench 200+


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 12, 2006)

True. I can BENCHmark 200+ computers by running one simple script i made  
(benchpressing 200 kilo's, I don't know, but I don't think so)

The person below me doesn't lube his cube at all


----------



## Erik (Jul 12, 2006)

False, thought I don't lube my cubes very often...
The person below me is cubing for less than a year


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jul 12, 2006)

True. June is my 9th month of cubing. 
The person below me knows a form of martial arts.


----------



## ZarqaMalik (Jul 13, 2006)

True, Tae kwon do..so I can beat you up Craig. 
The person below me has a PSP.


----------



## pjk (Jul 13, 2006)

False
The person below me has a virus on their computer.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jul 13, 2006)

False. Scanned 1 hour ago with 4 programs. xP.
The person below me can solve a 5x5 in sub 2 minute.


----------



## CraigBouchard (Jul 13, 2006)

False, and to Zarqa's comment, I was a Brown Belt in a very technical form of Martial Arts...so BRING IT!!!
The person below me likes Three Days Grace


----------



## pjk (Jul 13, 2006)

False
The person below me has seen a mountain lion in the wild.


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 13, 2006)

False, but I have seen a lion in "The Wild" (try to figure that one out)

The person below has owned more computers than 3x3x3's


----------



## Erik (Jul 13, 2006)

False, I think the computer is the best so no consoles for me 
Well, I have a mobile phone but it is only for calling and text messages so that doesn't count.

The person below me can play the guitar.


----------



## Erik (Jul 13, 2006)

Sorry wrong page <_< 
This is actually true. I have got 4 3x3 cubes (1 speedcube), I got a good computer, a P2 a P1 a very old Atari and a lot of spare parts which makes it 4.5 computers 

The person below me can play the guitar...


----------



## Richard (Jul 13, 2006)

True...kind of
I know around 8-10 chords and can transition into most fairly smoothly. I also can pick a couple of songs, but i'm no where good enough to play in a band

The person below me took the ACT and got a 30 or higher


----------



## ZarqaMalik (Jul 13, 2006)

False. I won't take it for 1-2yrs. But I hope I do.
The person below me is at a public computer right now.


----------



## CraigBouchard (Jul 13, 2006)

False, public computers are for the homeless  j/k

The person below me has to mow their lawn


----------



## pjk (Jul 13, 2006)

True, just did today.
The person below me knows what a head on car collision feels like.


----------



## Richard (Jul 14, 2006)

False! Thank goodness, never even been in an accident.

The person below me will compete at the national competetion here in a couple of weeks


----------



## CraigBouchard (Jul 14, 2006)

TRUE!!! YEAY!!! GO CANADA!!!

The person below me has had a sub-12.13 solve...


----------



## pjk (Jul 14, 2006)

False
The person below me likes ice-hockey


----------



## Scott (Jul 14, 2006)

True, i LIVE for hockey.
The person below me has ridden a mechanical bull.


----------



## DoyleRM (Jul 14, 2006)

False.

The Person below me has played Ping Pong.


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 14, 2006)

True.

The person below me has tried to invent an "unusual" sport involving the cube


----------



## Erik (Jul 14, 2006)

True, chess-cubing, only there are not enought people who can cube on my club (a bit fast then), I learned about 8 people on my chess club how to do it, but only 1 can do it under a minute, (only just).

The person below me can speak more than 2 languages.


----------



## CraigBouchard (Jul 14, 2006)

False
The person below me is bored.


----------



## Richard (Jul 14, 2006)

False, my life is extremely busy!

The person below me thinks Kiara Knightly is the most beautiful girl in the world.


----------



## CraigBouchard (Jul 14, 2006)

Mostly True, she is damn sexy...maybe not most beautiful...
The person below me has seen POTCMN


----------



## ZarqaMalik (Jul 15, 2006)

False. What is that??
The person below me has tipped over a cow before.


----------



## Richard (Jul 15, 2006)

False. Which is amazing since i have quite a few friends who own them.

The person below me has caught a ball at a professional baseball game.


----------



## DoyleRM (Jul 15, 2006)

False, although I might be able to write "True" for this one day.

The person below me is a fan of the Beatles.


----------



## ZarqaMalik (Jul 16, 2006)

True. 
The person below me has read a John Grisham book.


----------



## pjk (Jul 16, 2006)

False
The person below me has sky-dived out of a plane.


----------



## deKeijzer (Jul 16, 2006)

False.
The person below me can count more then 7 random objects in 1 view.


----------



## pjk (Jul 16, 2006)

That depends on what you consider "1 view"

The person below me likes Coke (Cola)


----------



## Erik (Jul 16, 2006)

False, for cafeine I rather drink coffee. Instead of Cola I drink beer sometimes or fanta or chocolate milk...
The person below me goes everyday to http://garfield.com/comics/comics_todays.html to read the daily garfield comic.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jul 17, 2006)

False.
The person below me is excited for Halo 3.


----------



## CraigBouchard (Jul 17, 2006)

Meh, it'll be a long time, and considering the hype for Halo 2, I'd prefer people say Halo 3 is gunna suck, so that I'm not dissatisfied...
The person below me preferes Pepsi to Coke...


----------



## Richard (Jul 17, 2006)

False, i have no preference at all between these two.

The person below me has been cubing under 6 months and has a sub 35sec avg


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 17, 2006)

False, I have been cubing for over 20 years and I have a 35.xx best average. However, I have only been SPEEDCUBING since the Belgian Open, and I think I will break 35 this week! Of course, this is all for the 3x3x3 ;-}

The person below me has seen a movie in a theater this month.


----------



## pjk (Jul 17, 2006)

True
The person below me has seen the movie "Good Will Hunting"


----------



## CraigBouchard (Jul 17, 2006)

False, at least I don't think so :|
The person below me has seen "Iron Will" LOVE IT!!!


----------



## pjk (Jul 17, 2006)

True, good movie
The person below me has a flat screen television


----------



## deKeijzer (Jul 17, 2006)

False, but I do have a flat computer screen 
The person belwo me has a tan.


----------



## Richard (Jul 17, 2006)

Haha, that one's questionable. My arms and legs i would consider tan, and my chest is decent, but it's debatable 

The person below me can raise one eyebrow at a time


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jul 17, 2006)

True. 
The person below me can wiggle their ears.


----------



## CraigBouchard (Jul 18, 2006)

True, I can do all sorts of weird things with my face.

The person below me can do the rabbit nose.


----------



## pjk (Jul 18, 2006)

Whats that? haha
The person below me ate ice-cream last night.


----------



## deKeijzer (Jul 18, 2006)

True, I eat ice allmost every night with this hot weather.
The person below has been in europe (or if this person is from europe this person has been in the US)


----------



## pjk (Jul 18, 2006)

False
The person below me likes Bob Segar and the Silver Bullet Band.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jul 18, 2006)

Who? I listen to Metal, Classical, and Anime music. xP.
The person below me loves One Piece. I Love One Piece. (Not english version.)


----------



## pjk (Jul 18, 2006)

False
The person below me has hunted for deer.


----------



## ZarqaMalik (Jul 19, 2006)

God no. Deer are so cute. Though my brother was worried I would run over one the other day when I was practicing my driving.
The person below me drinks ozarka water.


----------



## Richard (Jul 19, 2006)

Huh? False!

The person below me has stood under a waterfall.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jul 19, 2006)

True.
The person below me likes Stephen King.


----------



## pjk (Jul 19, 2006)

True
The person below me has a relative named George.


----------



## ZarqaMalik (Jul 20, 2006)

umm..NO, non that I know of.
The person below me is taking a sociology as a course.


----------



## pjk (Jul 20, 2006)

False
The person below me is from Europe.


----------



## Erik (Jul 20, 2006)

True, The Netherlands.
The person below me has got a different method for 4x4 or 5x5 than 
centers-pair up-3x3


----------



## pjk (Jul 20, 2006)

False, but will someday.
The person below me can speak German.


----------



## deKeijzer (Jul 20, 2006)

True, enough to go there on a trip without dictonary.
The person below has talked to his neighbours in the last month.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jul 21, 2006)

False. I talked to them once... and that was the day I moved into my house. Haven't talked to them for 2+ years now.

The person below me hates Norton Antivirus cus it doesn't do ANYTHING good.


----------



## pjk (Jul 21, 2006)

True! If you have that problem, check out my computer site: http://www.cleancomputerhelp.com

The person below me has a firewall on their computer.


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 21, 2006)

True, XP SP2 has one that is good enough for me.

The person below me owns at least ten "logically different" twisty puzzles.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jul 21, 2006)

False.
The person below me watches Dave Chapelle.


----------



## pjk (Jul 21, 2006)

False
The person below me makes money online on a regular basis.


----------



## Johannes91 (Jul 22, 2006)

False
The person below me knows where Finland is.


----------



## pjk (Jul 23, 2006)

True
The person below me owns a dirt bike.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jul 23, 2006)

False.
The person below spends more than 3 hours on a computer everyday.


----------



## CraigBouchard (Jul 23, 2006)

True. And the days I don't, I make up for it with the days I do...
The person below me has been to a party.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jul 23, 2006)

True.
The person below me has made out with the opposite sex.


----------



## CraigBouchard (Jul 24, 2006)

I'll say true.
The person below me is allergic to something.


----------



## pjk (Jul 24, 2006)

Probably.
The person below me has cubed for more than 1 hour today.


----------



## MasterofRubix (Jul 24, 2006)

True, and more like 2 hours a day
The person below me has wet dreams involving Rubik's Cubes.


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 24, 2006)

False. That would be a sign to stop cubing and start dating!

The person below me will attend an official Rubiks competition this year.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jul 24, 2006)

Ill planning on organizing one in Georgia. So probably true.
The person below me has 4 or more cans of lube.


----------



## MasterofRubix (Jul 25, 2006)

False, only 2.
The person below me replaces his worn-out stickers with colored tape.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jul 25, 2006)

False. CubeSmith xP.
The person below me got Custom Stickers from Cubesmith.com.


----------



## MasterofRubix (Jul 25, 2006)

Ha False. its me again, Mister Colored Tape.
The person below me never gets caught secretly playing with his cube during work or school.


----------



## CraigBouchard (Jul 25, 2006)

Ha False, I always get caught.
The person below me has been to a competition before.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jul 25, 2006)

True. 
The person below me prefers coke over pepsi.


----------



## MasterofRubix (Jul 25, 2006)

False. though im not sure what the difference is :huh: 
The person below me has already finished in the top 3 of a competition.


----------



## pjk (Jul 25, 2006)

False
The person below me has a firewall installed on their computer.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jul 25, 2006)

True. 3rd Place (My first competition xP).
The person below me wears pajamas when they sleep.


----------



## pjk (Jul 26, 2006)

False
The person below me has seen the movie "Heat".


----------



## MasterofRubix (Jul 26, 2006)

Nope sorry.
The person below me knows who Billy Talent is.


----------



## pjk (Jul 26, 2006)

False
The person below me lives in or has visited America.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jul 26, 2006)

True. I live in the USA.
The person below me uses Comcast.


----------



## MasterofRubix (Jul 27, 2006)

False, I have Videotron (its from Quebec in case anyone's wondering)
The person below me uses satellite, phone and internet service from the same company.


----------



## pjk (Jul 28, 2006)

True, only phone/net, no satellite.
The person below me uses eBay on a regular basis.


----------



## MasterofRubix (Jul 28, 2006)

True, not really a good habit, but whatever.
The person below me has bought at least 50 items on ebay.


----------



## pjk (Jul 28, 2006)

True, closer to 400 
The person below me has a girlfriend/boyfriend.


----------



## MasterofRubix (Jul 28, 2006)

If only it was true.  *sniff*
The person below me has liked someone for years but has not done anything about it yet.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jul 28, 2006)

True. But thats not a problem anymore? lolz
The person below me has a computer over 5 years old.


----------



## pjk (Jul 29, 2006)

I own a computer 15+ years old, but I don't use it, haha.
The person below me has over 100 posts on this forum (if not, get to it ASAP  )


----------



## Richard (Jul 29, 2006)

False...70+ now.

The person below me has been to the Sand Dunes in Colorado


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jul 29, 2006)

False. The person below me has taken a vacation to an Asian country.


----------



## pjk (Jul 29, 2006)

False
The person below me can average below 35 seconds on Ryans online cube applet.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jul 29, 2006)

False. 
The person below me can solve the Brain.


----------



## pjk (Jul 29, 2006)

False, haven't tried though
The person below me has caught a fish that exceeded 5 pounds.


----------



## MasterofRubix (Jul 29, 2006)

False, never went fishing.
The person below me has a daily schedule to follow instead of just doing what they feel like doing.


----------



## pjk (Jul 29, 2006)

Depends on the day, not normally during the summers.
The person below me can solve one handed 3x3 in under 1:30


----------



## MasterofRubix (Jul 29, 2006)

True, but by barely a second.  
The person below me is a Harry Potter fan.


----------



## pjk (Jul 30, 2006)

False
The person below me wears a baseball cap on a regular basis.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jul 30, 2006)

False, I don't wear hats period.
The person below me jels their hair.


----------



## pjk (Jul 30, 2006)

False, don't gel, period.
The person below me drinks at least 1 glass of water each day.


----------



## MasterofRubix (Jul 30, 2006)

True, but make it a dozen bottles of 500 ml.
The person below me drinks at least 1 glass of milk each day.


----------



## pjk (Jul 30, 2006)

False,
The person below me writes using a pen usually.


----------



## Erik (Jul 30, 2006)

False, that is if typing does count, and without the typing part, it's true, I hate pencils, I always use pens to notate my chessgames (which is a must do) at tournaments.
The person below me thinks Lord of the Rings is the best movie, or the best book (which i think is both)


----------



## pjk (Jul 30, 2006)

False
The person below me plays Chess on a regular basis.


----------



## MasterofRubix (Jul 31, 2006)

False, but if i did, i would have the best losing streak.
The person below me enjoys romantic comedies.


----------



## pjk (Jul 31, 2006)

False
The person below me likes horror movies


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jul 31, 2006)

False. 
The person below me likes Soy Milk.


----------



## pjk (Jul 31, 2006)

False
The person below me has cubed for over an hour today.


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 31, 2006)

False, but it is still early.
The person below me has visited http://www.cubefreak.com/ (the movie)


----------



## MasterofRubix (Jul 31, 2006)

False until a minute ago.
The person below me likes tofu.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jul 31, 2006)

True. I Love Tofu.
The person below me likes to be in pictures.


----------



## MasterofRubix (Jul 31, 2006)

True but depending with who.
The person below me has braces.


----------



## pjk (Aug 1, 2006)

False
The person below me earns money online.


----------



## MasterofRubix (Aug 1, 2006)

True, selling stuff on ebay  
The person below me has already been scammed by an online offer.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Aug 1, 2006)

False. 
The person below me likes the Blue Man Group.


----------



## pjk (Aug 1, 2006)

False
The person below me has made more than $300 online.


----------



## MasterofRubix (Aug 1, 2006)

True 
The person below me already used 500$ online.


----------



## pjk (Aug 1, 2006)

True
The person below me has visited Denver, Colorado, USA before.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Aug 2, 2006)

False.
The person below me cubes while on the toilet.


----------



## MasterofRubix (Aug 2, 2006)

Ahem..... true.........
The person below me cubes while showering.


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 2, 2006)

False
The person below me likes EastSheen (2,4,5) better than Rubiks


----------



## CraigBouchard (Aug 2, 2006)

I like the 2, but not so much the 4 and 5, colour scheme is bleh, and cube is way too small, never played with them *a lot* but i've heard stories too...

The person below me can solve more than 10 different twisty puzzles (as shown on twistypuzzles.com)


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 2, 2006)

True (2x2x2, 3x3x3, 4x4x4, 5x5x5, Barrel/Octagon, Skewb, Tricky Disky, Triple Disky, Clock, Magic, Master Magic, Pyraminx, Ten Billion Barrel, Peter's Black Hole, and maybe some others

The person below me has visited "Jaap's Puzzle Page" (http://www.geocities.com/jaapsch/puzzles/)


----------



## CraigBouchard (Aug 2, 2006)

Oh, too many times 
The person below can solve square-1


----------



## krnballerzzz (Aug 2, 2006)

Havent tried anything else except the Rubik's.
The person below me sings in the shower.


----------



## pjk (Aug 2, 2006)

False
The person below me likes Italian food more than any other.


----------



## MasterofRubix (Aug 3, 2006)

False
The person below me has a megaminx.


----------



## pjk (Aug 3, 2006)

False
The person below me owns at least 3 different Rubiks puzzles.


----------



## CraigBouchard (Aug 3, 2006)

Oh, easily 
The person below me is really happy, excited, psyched


----------



## pjk (Aug 3, 2006)

Depends over what, not this very moment.
The person below me uses their left hand more than their right.


----------



## Erik (Aug 3, 2006)

That would be false, for the cube: I use my right hand mostly especially at the OLL PLL part. Altough on the F2L part I use both an equal amount. For non-cubing things I'm righthanded too.

The person below me can write left and right handed.


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 3, 2006)

False. I can barely write in a readable way with my good (right) hand, that is why I started using computers ;-}

The person below me has solved the 3x3x3 with using any cube rotations


----------



## MasterofRubix (Aug 3, 2006)

i think you meant without.... and false i do use rotations.
The person below me owns at least 2 non-rubiks twisty puzzle.


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 3, 2006)

True, Skewb and Pyraminx are the first that come to mind. (And you are right, I meant without cube rotations)

The person below me figured out a way to solve the 4x4x4 and 5x5x5 himself (maybe except for a "solve as a 3x3x3" part)


----------



## krnballerzzz (Aug 3, 2006)

False. Friend taught me 4x4. Bigcubes.com for 5x5 xP.
The person below me lives on the east coast. GO EAST!


----------



## pjk (Aug 3, 2006)

False
The person below me has at least 5 people in their intermediate family.


----------



## Richard (Aug 4, 2006)

True

The person below me is in high school.


----------



## pjk (Aug 4, 2006)

True
The person below me follows sports "a lot".


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 4, 2006)

False, unless you consider speedcubing a sport!

The person below me is currently at the United States National Championship 2006


----------



## pjk (Aug 4, 2006)

False, I wish.
The person below me has attended at least 3 different competitions.


----------



## MasterofRubix (Aug 4, 2006)

False, never attended any.
The person below me has broken more than 2 cubes already.


----------



## Richard (Aug 4, 2006)

False, havn't broken any cubes

The person below me plays or is interested in Utopia located at games.swirve.com/utopia


----------



## MasterofRubix (Aug 4, 2006)

TRUE!!! Dwarfs rules!
The person below me enjoys MMORPGs.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Aug 5, 2006)

True. Wow, Maplestory.
The person below me likes Halo 2 (one of the best games EVER).


----------



## MasterofRubix (Aug 6, 2006)

True i must say despite the fact that i only played it a few times.
The person below me thinks Final Fantasy is the best rpg ever.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Aug 6, 2006)

False. 
The person below me got a girl (or a boy) through cubing.


----------



## Richard (Aug 6, 2006)

Hmm, true and false at the same time i guess. A girl gave me her phone number because of it, but i never followed through with it.

The person below me plays guild wars.


----------



## MasterofRubix (Aug 6, 2006)

False 
The person below me plays Runescape.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Aug 6, 2006)

False. 
The person below me knows what game the term "Killtrocity" comes from.


----------



## MasterofRubix (Aug 6, 2006)

False
The person below me watches Jeopardy.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Aug 6, 2006)

One or two episodes.
The person below me thinks Chris Hardwick pwns (i sure do).


----------



## Richard (Aug 6, 2006)

Definitly True!

The person below me prefers New Balance shoes


----------



## MasterofRubix (Aug 6, 2006)

True... theyre the only ones that fit my wide feet!
The person below me plays Magic the Gathering.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Aug 6, 2006)

Played it. Good card game. xO
The person below me was or is still a fan of pokemon.


----------



## pjk (Aug 7, 2006)

True
The person below me thinks Patrick Kelly rules (I sure do)


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 7, 2006)

False. I don't even know who he is.

The person below me remembers a Sierra-game.


----------



## MasterofRubix (Aug 7, 2006)

Im not sure i do so false. btw so you dont know who Patrick Kelly is.... does PJK ring a bell.

The person below me has played a Prince of Persia game.


----------



## Richard (Aug 7, 2006)

False

The person below me sleeps in the nude.


----------



## deKeijzer (Aug 7, 2006)

True, pyjama`s make me sweaty.
The person below me has bought dinner in the past 2 days.


----------



## pjk (Aug 7, 2006)

False
The person below me knows how to program in Java.


----------



## deKeijzer (Aug 7, 2006)

True, but I prefer programming with PHP or Flash for animations..
The person below me is married.


----------



## pjk (Aug 7, 2006)

False
The person below me is rode on an elephant.


----------



## MasterofRubix (Aug 7, 2006)

True
The person below me watches TV more than 8 hours a day.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Aug 8, 2006)

False.
The person below me has played on Xbox Live.


----------



## pjk (Aug 8, 2006)

False
The person below me has driven a 4 wheeler (quad).


----------



## MasterofRubix (Aug 8, 2006)

If by four wheeler u mean car than true (dont rat me to the cops :unsure: i only did once and it was practicing)
The person below me knows how to dance.


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 8, 2006)

False, but I used to when I was a young man ;-}

The person below me wants to become the first to reach sub-10 in an official 3x3x3 tournament


----------



## krnballerzzz (Aug 8, 2006)

True.
The person below me listens to classical music.


----------



## Richard (Aug 8, 2006)

Mostly false, only listen to it during pre-cal tests

The person below me has jumped out of a plane


----------



## MasterofRubix (Aug 9, 2006)

False
The person below me has already gone scuba-diving before.


----------



## Erik (Aug 12, 2006)

False, though I wish it was true.
The person below me has bungee-jumped once.


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 14, 2006)

False, but I did fall 25 meters from a hill while attached by a cord. (accident)

The person below me has gotten a sub-35 on Fewest Moves Challenge


----------



## Johannes91 (Aug 14, 2006)

True, sub-35 is easy.
The person below me has a Rubik's Snake. (If you do, try speedsolving it... It's fun!)


----------



## deKeijzer (Aug 14, 2006)

False.
The person below me mowed the lawn in the last week.


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 15, 2006)

False, I only do that a couple of times a year and last week had too much rain.

The person below me has visited another country this year.


----------



## MasterofRubix (Aug 15, 2006)

True if you count a six hour drive to the states
The person below me went some place exotic for his (or her) summer vacation.


----------



## deKeijzer (Aug 17, 2006)

False, stayed at home this year.
The person below me knows a celebrity.


----------



## pjk (Aug 18, 2006)

False
The person below me has sailed before.


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 21, 2006)

True, a sailing vacation last year in Greece!

The person below me will visit the EC next month


----------



## pjk (Aug 21, 2006)

I wish, false.
The person below me will go to the Rubiks Worlds next year.


----------



## CraigBouchard (Aug 22, 2006)

Fo shizzle, Budapest right?
The person below me has talked on the phone for more than 5 hours (in 1 go)


----------



## FrankMorris (Aug 22, 2006)

True.

The person below me can do a backflip on a trampoline.


----------



## pjk (Aug 22, 2006)

True.

The person below me has been online for over 10 hours in one standing.


----------



## AaROn (Aug 22, 2006)

Kind of true. Ive been doing homework next to my computer that has been online

The person below me has solved the 4x4x4 with one hand.


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 22, 2006)

False, I would be in a world of pain if I did because my 4x4x4 is still very stiff.

The person below me has succesfully solved a twisty puzzle blindfolded


----------



## CraigBouchard (Aug 22, 2006)

Fo shizzle, lol, Rubik's Magic  And 2x2, and 3x3...

The person below me has met Frank Morris.


----------



## pjk (Aug 23, 2006)

False
The person below me can solve megaminx.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Aug 23, 2006)

False. Never tried.
The person below me has ordered something from cubesmith.


----------



## MasterofRubix (Aug 23, 2006)

False, but im planning to really soon....
The person below me plays the guitar.


----------



## pjk (Aug 23, 2006)

True
The person below me owns a 4 wheel drive truck.


----------



## FrankMorris (Aug 24, 2006)

True

The person below me can bench press more than their weight.


----------



## deKeijzer (Aug 24, 2006)

Never tried, but probably false.
The person below me plays in a band.


----------



## pjk (Aug 24, 2006)

False
The person below me owns a Dell computer.


----------



## MasterofRubix (Aug 25, 2006)

False
The person below me is a fan of House M.D. (tv show)


----------



## AaROn (Aug 25, 2006)

True, can't wait until this season.

The person below me has solved the 3x3x3 with their feet.


----------



## CraigBouchard (Aug 25, 2006)

FO SHIZNIT!! Haha

The person below me IS Frank Morris (to clear this up I mean the con, not the cuber)


----------



## pjk (Aug 25, 2006)

False
The person below me owns more than 20 puzzles.


----------



## MasterofRubix (Aug 26, 2006)

True if you dont mean 20 different puzzles
The person below me exercises on a daily basis.


----------



## pjk (Aug 26, 2006)

True, I walk  
The person below me can solve a 3x3 BLD sub-5 min.


----------



## Cetron (Aug 28, 2006)

Oh hohoho, so false.
The person below can juggle 5 balls for more than 10 catches.


----------



## pjk (Aug 28, 2006)

False, that reminds me, I need to get some juggling balls.
The person below me can juggle two balls in 1 hand, and solve the cube in the other.


----------



## Erik (Aug 29, 2006)

Yep, tough tough. Only did it once.
I can jugle 4 balls now. Record of 39 catches. You can juggle cubes too. Would be a neat trick if you started juggling with 3 cubes and solved them all on the end 
The person below me doesn't like emoticons


----------



## pjk (Aug 30, 2006)

False.
The person below me can hold their breathe for at least 2 minutes.


----------



## AaROn (Aug 30, 2006)

TRUE!!!!

so proud of this one 2:18 is my record

The person below me has at least one video of him/her submitted to strangepuzzle.com


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 30, 2006)

False, but I am going to start making tutorial movies for the following methods:
1 ALG (see http://s12.invisionfree.com/rubiks/index.p...wtopic=410&hl=)
Pretty ALGS (see http://www.arnaudensandra.nl/pages/puzzles.../oplossing.asp)
Beginning speedcubing (http://www.deepcube.net/beginner.html?)
Intermediate speedcubing (http://www.deepcube.net/intermediate.html?)

The person below me has watched a cube tutorial video


----------



## MasterofRubix (Aug 30, 2006)

True and im pretty sure we all did at some point.
The person below me knows the very dangerous trick to hold your breath longer underwater.


----------



## pjk (Aug 30, 2006)

True, my record is 2:01 not under water. I think I can beat 2:30 under water.
The person below me plans on going to US Nationals next year.


----------



## chessercizes (Sep 3, 2006)

True (of course i plan on it, whether it'll happen or not is a different story..)
The person below me LOOOVES jamba juice


----------



## pjk (Sep 4, 2006)

False
The person below me owns a digital camera.


----------



## Neato (Sep 4, 2006)

false. The person below me replys on his laptop...


----------



## pjk (Sep 4, 2006)

False
The person below me solves the 3x3 using something other than the Fridrich.


----------



## Erik (Sep 4, 2006)

False, maybe I'm gonna learn some advanced stuff, or maybe roux...
The person below me responds to this message at work or at school


----------



## MasterofRubix (Sep 4, 2006)

False
The person below me owns an iPod.


----------



## pjk (Sep 4, 2006)

False
The person below me owns a Motorcycle.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Sep 4, 2006)

False.
The person below me thinks Andrew is cool xP.


----------



## pjk (Sep 4, 2006)

True
The person below me graduated top 10 in their class.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Sep 5, 2006)

Havent graduated yet xP. Im class of 08
The person below me knows the Blue Man group.


----------



## pjk (Sep 6, 2006)

False
The person below me writes left handed.


----------



## deKeijzer (Sep 6, 2006)

I write "left handed" all the time, but with my right hand 
The person below me knows how to make a guestbook from scratch.


----------



## pjk (Sep 8, 2006)

True
The person below me can code .php


----------



## deKeijzer (Sep 8, 2006)

True, made my own blog system, a error page with page suggestion and a full working forum last week .
The person below me gives sport lessons on a voluntary (sorry for spelling, I just cant get it right..) base.


----------



## pjk (Sep 8, 2006)

Does the sport of speedcubing count 
The person below me is over 6 ft tall.


----------



## chessercizes (Sep 9, 2006)

False. Im barely 5 foot hehe
The person below me reads manga


----------



## pjk (Sep 9, 2006)

False
The person below me can do a front flip.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Sep 10, 2006)

False.
The person below me likes to club baby seals.


----------



## pjk (Sep 11, 2006)

False
The person below me knows more than one Chuck Norris joke.


----------



## deKeijzer (Sep 11, 2006)

True, I know a few gazillion probably.
The person below me pitys the fool


----------



## pjk (Sep 11, 2006)

False
The person below me knows what google adsense is.


----------



## MasterofRubix (Sep 14, 2006)

False
The person below me has watched the 2 new House M.D. episodes.


----------



## pjk (Sep 14, 2006)

False
The person below me like Meridith Veriera.


----------



## MasterofRubix (Sep 16, 2006)

False (if youre talking about millionaire, i prefer by far regis philbin)
The person below me likes to watch criminal investigation shows.


----------



## pjk (Sep 16, 2006)

True
The person below me averaged sub-20 within 1 year.


----------



## CraigBouchard (Sep 17, 2006)

True
The person below me started going out with their current girl/boyfriend within a week of knowing them...


----------



## krnballerzzz (Sep 17, 2006)

False.
The person below me has gotten a sub 15 avg.


----------



## MasterofRubix (Sep 18, 2006)

False
The person below me has cubed for more than 5 years.


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 18, 2006)

True (about 20 years)
The person below me owns a GigaMinx


----------



## pjk (Sep 19, 2006)

False
The person below me owns a "Brain" puzzle.


----------



## MasterofRubix (Sep 19, 2006)

False
The person below me owns a "missing link" puzzle.


----------



## pjk (Sep 19, 2006)

False
The person below me has a free firewall, antivirus, and antispyware on their computer. If not, check out my site at http://www.cleancomputerhelp.com .


----------



## deKeijzer (Sep 19, 2006)

True. It blocks everything unpleasant.
The person below me knows his '5 handshakes' to a popstar.


----------



## CraigBouchard (Sep 20, 2006)

False
The person below me has an amazing girl sitting on their lap.


----------



## pjk (Sep 20, 2006)

False
The person below me knows who "Craig B" is.


----------



## CraigBouchard (Sep 21, 2006)

False, cuz i don't know the last name...
The Person below me is bored...


----------



## pjk (Sep 21, 2006)

False
The person below me will attend the Rubiks Worlds '07


----------



## Erik (Sep 21, 2006)

True, if I have the money 
The person below me is at school and can't figure out the assignment he is doing now


----------



## pjk (Sep 21, 2006)

False
The person below me can solve the 5x5x5 in under 3 minutes.


----------



## CraigBouchard (Sep 22, 2006)

True
The person below me wants to solve the 5x5 in under 2:30...


----------



## Harris Chan (Sep 23, 2006)

True
The person below me has a crush on someone.


----------



## pjk (Sep 23, 2006)

Meaning, do I think someone is hot? True
The person below me can solve the "brain".


----------



## CraigBouchard (Sep 23, 2006)

Probably True, give me a couple minutes with it, it looks simple enough...
The person below me is hungry.


----------



## pjk (Sep 23, 2006)

False
The person below me has over 100 posts in this forum.


----------



## MasterofRubix (Sep 24, 2006)

True
The person below me is active in more than 5 forums.


----------



## pjk (Sep 24, 2006)

True
The person below me can solve the Square-one


----------



## MasterofRubix (Sep 24, 2006)

True 90% of the time.
The person below me owns a sudokube.


----------



## pjk (Sep 24, 2006)

False
The person below me owns a M&M 3x3 Cube.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Sep 24, 2006)

False.
The person be low me has gotten a sub 13 solve.


----------



## MasterofRubix (Sep 25, 2006)

False but almost.
The person below me is fascinated by autoimmune diseases.


----------



## pjk (Sep 25, 2006)

True, some are pretty amazing.
The person below me drinks Gatorade on a regular basis.


----------



## MasterofRubix (Sep 26, 2006)

False, nothing in there but sugar.
The person below me knows why drinking alcohol is bad for the cardiovascular system.


----------



## pjk (Sep 26, 2006)

True
The person below me likes chocolate.


----------



## CraigBouchard (Sep 26, 2006)

True, if its white chocolate, milk and dark chocolate don't like me...
The person below me only has 1 best friend...other than their girlfriend...


----------



## Neato (Sep 26, 2006)

True, it's my cube...  
The person below me play's poker on the internet...


----------



## pjk (Sep 27, 2006)

False
The person below me will attend Worlds 2007.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Sep 27, 2006)

Hopefully true.
The person below me owns a DYI cube.


----------



## pjk (Sep 27, 2006)

False, I want one
The person below me owns more than 10 puzzles.


----------



## chiperten (Sep 28, 2006)

True.
The person below me is a porn addict.


----------



## Neato (Sep 28, 2006)

Sooooo true
The person below me finished high school...


----------



## MasterofRubix (Sep 29, 2006)

False, almost.....
The person below me loves algebra.


----------



## pjk (Sep 29, 2006)

Oh yeah, I eat that for breakfast.......not!
The person below me likes Calculus.


----------



## CraigBouchard (Oct 5, 2006)

Puke, no...
The person below feels like crap cuz of a girl...


----------



## MasterofRubix (Oct 5, 2006)

True, feel like crap cuz i dont have a girl...
The person below me wants to study medicine.


----------



## pjk (Oct 5, 2006)

False
The person below me likes breakfast burriotos.


----------



## MasterofRubix (Oct 9, 2006)

False
The person below me likes Brian Adams' music.


----------



## pjk (Oct 9, 2006)

True, some of it.
The person below me has averages sub-21 on the 3x3.


----------



## MasterofRubix (Oct 9, 2006)

False, hopefully soon though.
The person below me is "emo".


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 9, 2006)

False. (The first time I read the question it looked like erno to me)
The person below me is going to beat me at the Dutch Open 2006


----------



## pjk (Oct 9, 2006)

False, I wish I could go.
The person below me will beat me at Worlds 2007.


----------



## Erik (Oct 12, 2006)

Errr... probably true 
The person below me likes "derek and the domino's - layla"


----------



## pjk (Oct 12, 2006)

True
The person below me likes Bob Dylan - "Forever Young"


----------



## MasterofRubix (Oct 13, 2006)

False
The person below me likes Brian Adams - When You Really Love A Woman


----------



## pjk (Oct 13, 2006)

False
The person below me has attended at least 1 official Rubiks competition.


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 16, 2006)

True. (Belgian, European, Dutch)
The person below me failed to beat me on the 5x5x5 yesterday.


----------



## Erik (Oct 16, 2006)

True, by 4 sec <_< 
I guess you were hoping i'd reply didn't ya 
Anyway, with my new studio 5x5 I hope to be a lot better next time 
The person below me has never been in europe


----------



## pjk (Oct 18, 2006)

True, hopefully soon 
The person below me has never been to America.


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 18, 2006)

True, but I will go to an American tournament as soon as I am sub 20.
(and yes Erik, I was hoping you would be the one to answer. See you in Eindhoven)

The person below me once held a world record


----------



## pjk (Oct 18, 2006)

False, maybe someday
The person below me runs on a regular basis.


----------



## MasterofRubix (Oct 19, 2006)

False, i do run though just not regularly.
The person below me has read the Artemis Fowl series.


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 19, 2006)

False, never heard of it.
The person below me reads the Ctrl+Alt+Del webcomic.


----------



## Erik (Oct 19, 2006)

False,
the person below me reads the daily comic at Garfield.com


----------



## pjk (Oct 20, 2006)

False
The person below me can solve BLD sub-5 avg.


----------



## MasterofRubix (Oct 22, 2006)

False
The person below me hates winter.


----------



## pjk (Oct 23, 2006)

False
The person below me solves the 3x3 at least 25 times a day.


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 23, 2006)

False. Some days I don't cube at all. On average though, 25 seems about right.

The person below me is going to 4 or more competitions within 2 months time. (European, Dutch Open, Dutch Nationals, UK Open for example)


----------



## pjk (Oct 23, 2006)

False, I wish.
The person below me uses YouTube daily.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Oct 26, 2006)

True.
The person below me has a video on youtube.com


----------



## pjk (Oct 26, 2006)

False, I'm on dial-up
The person below me averages sub-20 within a year.


----------



## Erik (Oct 26, 2006)

Dunno if you meant: took a year to average sub-20 or: in a year he/she will be averaging sub-20. Ayway both are true 
The person below me has got a popping cube


----------



## pjk (Oct 26, 2006)

True, BTW, I meant that how long it took you to get sub-20, under a year?

The person below me solves 3x3 BLD using Pochmann.


----------



## MasterofRubix (Oct 27, 2006)

True, though all DNF'd till now.
The person below me is in love with Quadratic Dicrimant.


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 27, 2006)

False, I have never seen her before ;-}
The person below me will meet me in Eindhoven (Dutch Nationals) tomorrow.


----------



## pjk (Oct 28, 2006)

False, but hopefully at Worlds '07
The person below me drinks Pepsi often.


----------



## MasterofRubix (Oct 28, 2006)

False, too much sugar for nothing (theres more carbon dioxyde in there then there is liquid)
The person below me likes the Fox series Bones.


----------



## pjk (Oct 29, 2006)

False
The person below me has been to at least 2 professional baseball games.


----------



## MasterofRubix (Oct 29, 2006)

True! (The Montreal Expos died a long time ago though...)
The person below me has been to at least 2 professional hockey games.


----------



## pjk (Oct 29, 2006)

False, I am hoping to go to a few later this year.
The person below me has their own webpage.


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 30, 2006)

True (http://www.arnaudensandra.nl/pages/puzzles/cube3/default.asp)
The person below me owns a skewb


----------



## Erik (Oct 30, 2006)

false, and I think it is a weird puzzle! :blink: 
The person below me owns a megaminx. B)


----------



## pjk (Oct 30, 2006)

False
The person below me has solved the 3x3 in under 14 seconds (non-lucky).


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 31, 2006)

False. Non-lucky is 25.00 seconds (Working Corner, 4 Look LL), Lucky is 21.75
The person below me owns a 7x7x7


----------



## Erik (Oct 31, 2006)

nope (duh), too bad though they look cool!
The person belowe me didn't cube for at least a week straight once, since he got addicted to the cube.


----------



## pjk (Nov 1, 2006)

False, I have cubed at least once a day since I started.
The person below me would pay $50 for a 6x6 cube right now.


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 1, 2006)

True (are you offering?)
The person below me never visited a WCA-tournament


----------



## pjk (Nov 1, 2006)

True, and no, I am not offering, I wish I could.
The person below me listens to music on their computer often.


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 1, 2006)

False, I use my computer for work and study, not for multimedia
The person below me solves the 3x3x3 One-Handed once a day (or more)


----------



## pjk (Nov 1, 2006)

True, I need to learn all my algs with one-hand, that is what slows me down so much.
The person below me drinks at least 1 cup of water daily.


----------



## MasterofRubix (Nov 2, 2006)

True
The person below me reads at least a book per week.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Nov 4, 2006)

No.
The person below me has solved a pyraminx


----------



## MasterofRubix (Nov 4, 2006)

True
The person below me owns a rubiks master magic.


----------



## pjk (Nov 8, 2006)

False
The person below me has solved the 5x5 in under 2 minutes.


----------



## Erik (Nov 8, 2006)

False, 5x5 is by far my worst puzzle. Best time 2:53 <_< 
The person below me has solved a 4x4 in 1:10


----------



## pjk (Nov 9, 2006)

False, my best is right around 1:30
The person below me has solved the 2x2 in under 4 seconds.


----------



## MasterofRubix (Nov 9, 2006)

False, that would be great though!!!
The person below me practices pen spinning or is planning to.


----------



## pjk (Nov 9, 2006)

True, I plan to someday
The person below me juggles.


----------



## Erik (Nov 9, 2006)

True, I can do 4 balls already, and some 3 ball tricks.
The person below me can ride a unicycle. :lol:


----------



## pjk (Nov 9, 2006)

Never tried, so false for now.
The person below me will attend 2007 World Rubik Comp.


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 10, 2006)

True, and I am trying to teach everyone the 3x3x3 so I can bring my "posse" with me ;-}
The person below me checks this forum at least once a day.


----------



## pjk (Nov 10, 2006)

True
The person below me has a white cube.


----------



## MasterofRubix (Nov 11, 2006)

False, but wishing for one...
The person below me owns an eastsheen 4x4 or 5x5.


----------



## pjk (Nov 11, 2006)

True, both.
The person below me owns a Rubiks 4x4 or 5x5


----------



## csfield (Nov 23, 2006)

True, both. The person below has broken a puzzle before.


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 23, 2006)

True, Rubiks 5x5x5 (broken center) and EastSheen 5x5x5 (dropped from table in restaurant, couldn't find all pieces)

The person below me doesn't have his own cubing website


----------



## pjk (Nov 23, 2006)

False
The person below me can BLD the 3x3 in under 8 min avg.


----------



## annon (Nov 30, 2006)

Extremely false.
The person below me is Jewish.


----------



## Erik (Nov 30, 2006)

False, 
The person below me has invented a new method but figured out it already existed, or found a new way of doing things with learning more algos and found out it would take even more moves than normal...


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 30, 2006)

False, I invented a new method that
didn't exist
doesn't require more algos
but does take more moves than normal
http://s12.invisionfree.com/rubiks/index.php?showtopic=410

The person below me will attend a cube meeting this year


----------



## pjk (Dec 1, 2006)

Not this year, but next hopefully, so false 
The person below me knows all PLL algs with 1 hand.


----------



## Erik (Dec 8, 2006)

False,
the person below me is color blind


----------



## KJiptner (Dec 8, 2006)

False, 
the Person below me knows full PLL from all angles.


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 9, 2006)

False, I still use 4 look last layer. Averaging 30s now.

The person below me didn't cube one or more days this week.


----------



## pjk (Dec 10, 2006)

false, I have cubed everyday since the day I learned (cubed at least once a day)

The person below has been cubing for over a year.


----------



## KJiptner (Dec 10, 2006)

False, I've been cubing for 3 months  .
The person below me hates the yearly christmas-hype.


----------



## pjk (Dec 10, 2006)

False, doesn't bother me
The person below me likes pacman.


----------



## annon (Dec 11, 2006)

True.

The person below me owns a laptop.


----------



## pjk (Dec 12, 2006)

False
The person below me has built their own computer.


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 12, 2006)

True, how else would you get a computer that has 6 disks?

The person below me owns a gaming concole


----------



## Erik (Dec 12, 2006)

False, the computer is the ultimate gaming console.
The person below me hates microsoft.


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 13, 2006)

False, the company I work for has the slogan "The Microsoft Specialist". I dislike most of their licensing and "activation" strategies, but their products are great.

The person below me holds an official (cube-related) National Record.


----------



## Erik (Dec 13, 2006)

True I hold 5.
The person below me has got a WR.


----------



## pjk (Dec 14, 2006)

False, not yet 
The person below me likes to play ice hockey.


----------



## Erik (Dec 17, 2006)

True, I guess never played it.
The person below me has been beaten by me at my cube meeting at all puzzles (except master magic <_< )


----------



## pjk (Dec 18, 2006)

You are better than me at everything, if that is what you mean 

The person below me has been going/went/goes to school for at least 12 years.


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 18, 2006)

True, I went to school for over 20 years.

The person below me answered the question above me so I didn't have to put the answer in public ;-}


----------



## pjk (Dec 19, 2006)

False

The person below me knows what "Google Adsense" is right now as they read this.


----------



## Erik (Dec 24, 2006)

Err false,
the person below me knows who Erben Wennemars or Ireen Wust is :lol:


----------



## KJiptner (Dec 25, 2006)

ummm...False, dutch mega-celebrities I suppose 

The person below me has totally destroyed at least one of his/her puzzles out of frustration.


----------



## Erik (Dec 25, 2006)

Ow that's very true, I did the same things twice with my best speed cube (now not any more). I threw it on the ground at it kind of exploded, all the cubies were intact but the core had broken. I did this twice :unsure: 
The person below me has broken/destroied a cube or other puzzle on purpose


----------



## pjk (Dec 28, 2006)

False

The person below me has at least $20 cash in their wallet right now.


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 28, 2006)

False, I only use "digital" money.

The person below me is going to spend > 25 Euro/Dollar on firework


----------



## pjk (Dec 29, 2006)

Maybe in July,

The person below me has a scanner.


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 29, 2006)

False, but I do have a All-In-One.

The person below me has succesfully attempted a "simultaneous solve". That means solving two (or more) cubes doing 1 move on Cube1, 1 move on Cube2, 1 move on CubeN, another move on Cube1, another move on Cube2, another move on CubeN, etc.


----------



## KJiptner (Dec 29, 2006)

False.. but sounds interesting... i'll give it a try!

the person below me will answer with "False".


----------



## pjk (Dec 31, 2006)

Depends on what is being asked.

The person below me likes ice hockey.


----------



## KJiptner (Dec 31, 2006)

> *Depends on what is being asked.
> 
> *


hey,nice answer to this paradox  sorry for that...

False, ice hockey seems to be very painful.

the person below me drinks too much coke.


----------



## pjk (Dec 31, 2006)

False, not enough...

The person below me has a 39 seconds average on the 3x3


----------



## KJiptner (Jan 1, 2007)

Very true... it was EXACTLY 39.00

the person below me knows the name of Erno Rubik's grandmother.


----------



## pjk (Jan 1, 2007)

False
The person below me has a 30.87 second record for single time on the 3x3.


----------



## KJiptner (Jan 1, 2007)

True
oh... come on are u making fun of me?  

the person below me hosts this forum.


----------



## pjk (Jan 2, 2007)

No, I'm not making fun of you, just having fun.

False, I don't host it, I help run it.

The person below me is cool.


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 2, 2007)

True, but that's just because it is cold outside.

The person below me likes blowing up cubes


----------



## Erik (Jan 2, 2007)

True , as long as it is not mine 
The person below me thinks cubing is for nerds


----------



## KJiptner (Jan 2, 2007)

True, I think that.. and i'm the biggest one

the person below me thinks cubing is for people with sexual problems.


----------



## pjk (Jan 3, 2007)

False
The person below me has made money online.


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 3, 2007)

True, built several e-commerce sites years ago.

The person below me has checked http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/persons.php


----------



## pjk (Jan 3, 2007)

True

The person below me owns a domain.


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 4, 2007)

True, but I am having some problems with it after a change.

The person below me thinks Dans list (wcacombinedrankings2006.xls) should include the 2x2x2


----------



## Erik (Jan 4, 2007)

Very True,
the person below me thinks there should be a overall price at tournaments for 2x2, 3x3, 4x4 and 5x5 results.


----------



## pjk (Jan 5, 2007)

If you meant "prize" instead of "price", then True

The person below me solves the cube more than 50 times a day.


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 5, 2007)

False, I am just to busy to do that, except for some weekends

The person below me has never played "the person below me" before

(and don't worry, I have created an overal rating including the 2x2x2. I will post more this weekend, but Erik is number 17 (single solves) and I am number 48)


----------



## pjk (Jan 5, 2007)

False, I play all the time.

The person below me likes The Beatles.


----------



## KJiptner (Jan 5, 2007)

partly true.. i like a few of their songs. but i really love Lennons Solo-LPs

the person below me has cubesmith-stickers


----------



## pjk (Jan 6, 2007)

True
The person below me likes the Rolling Stones


----------



## Erik (Jan 7, 2007)

True, though I am more a beatles person.
The person below me likes Queen


----------



## pjk (Jan 7, 2007)

True, a little bit
The person below me plays an electric guitar on a regular basis.


----------



## KJiptner (Jan 14, 2007)

False... but some of my friends do.

The person below me hates scrambling.


----------



## pjk (Jan 14, 2007)

False, of course not 

The person below me drinks 20 FL OZ of water a day.


----------



## KJiptner (Jan 16, 2007)

False... i like to convert it into tea.

the person below me is the person above me.


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 17, 2007)

False, I lik being below you, not on top of you  

The person below me has set a new personal best this year.


----------



## Erik (Jan 17, 2007)

True, I already broke 8 PB's this year. 
The person below me thinks coffeeshops should also be legal in other countries B)


----------



## pjk (Jan 18, 2007)

True, didnt know they were illegal in some places

The person below me got stuck at the 20 second barrier when they crossed it.


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 18, 2007)

False, didn't cross it yet, but I got stuck at the 30 second barrier UNTILL I crossed it. (and coffeeshops aren't shops were you buy coffee)

The person below me thinks the Olympic Cubes will be available this year


----------



## pjk (Jan 18, 2007)

True

What is a coffee shop then?

The person below me loves solving 3x3 BLD.


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 19, 2007)

False, I can't solve blind myself (yet). I love seeing people do it though, as I find the different strategies interesting to follow.

About the coffeeshop, I think this link gives a good idea: http://www.greyarea.nl/ (probably not safe for work)

The person below me thinks the 3x3x3 is not the best of all Rubiks competitions


----------



## pjk (Jan 19, 2007)

False
The person below me has assembled a Magic from scratch.


----------



## Erik (Jan 19, 2007)

true, too many times actualy. 
The person below me hates the normal 25th ani stickers and therefore has made their own stickers.


----------



## pjk (Jan 20, 2007)

False, I have never made my own, but do hate the original stickers

The person below me goes to the cube chatroom on a regular basis.


----------



## KJiptner (Jan 28, 2007)

False, not very often.
The person below me is happy, that somebody posted here again.


----------



## pjk (Jan 28, 2007)

False, not happy, or sad 

The person below me can solve the 2x2 blindfolded.


----------



## KJiptner (Jan 28, 2007)

True, my best was 57sec, avg around 90sec. I did the 3x3x3 blind for the first time a few minutes ago. I'm still extremely excited. 

The person below me has more than 950 posts.


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 28, 2007)

False, I think only 1 person has that (yet)

The person below me has a favorite puzzle for speedcubing that is not the 3x3x3.


----------



## pjk (Jan 28, 2007)

True, probably 4x4 or 5x5, but 3x3 is mighty close.

The person below me has a Square-One


----------



## Erik (Jan 29, 2007)

True,
I hate it though, I learned the poor man's solution but I forgot the algs...
The person below me has got cupstacking cups


----------



## pjk (Jan 29, 2007)

True
The person below me solved the Square-One today.


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 30, 2007)

False, I haven't solved Square-One in the last 15 years without using a guide

The person below me has/will compete in the competitions at this forum (I will, hopefully tonight)


----------



## KJiptner (Jan 30, 2007)

True

the person below me is cool.


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 30, 2007)

False, I am smoking hot  

The person below me is a programmer


----------



## tim (Jan 30, 2007)

true.

The person below me can solve the 3x3x3 onehanded while juggling with 2 balls in the other hand.


----------



## pjk (Jan 30, 2007)

False, but I will be able to someday. It is much harder than it looks.

The person below me can solve the Magic in under 1.5 seconds.


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 31, 2007)

False, Magic is not a puzzle anymore, I believe the optimal solutions have been found. It is now just a matter of practising the same move over and over again untill your fast->faster->fastest. I don't like that!

The person below me doesn't use Windows XP as his main OS.


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Jan 31, 2007)

False, I use Windows XP Pro, however I heard Linux is a much better OS than Windows.

The person below me can balance a ruler on one finger for a long period of time.


----------



## pjk (Jan 31, 2007)

Possibly, I will have to try.

The person below me listens to music when they are on the computer.


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Feb 1, 2007)

True, mostly techno. 

The person below plays Brain Age for the DS.


----------



## pjk (Feb 1, 2007)

False,
The person below me has seen the BrainTwist puzzle.


----------



## Erik (Feb 1, 2007)

True, just did,
The person below me thinks Vice City is better than San Andreas.


----------



## KJiptner (Feb 1, 2007)

Umm... False. 
I like the style of San Andreas more. I've only finished Vice City though. SA is so friggin long.

The person below me plays Gabbasoft Cube Demo often.


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 1, 2007)

False, not often, not even ever.

The person below me can solve the cube in < 60 seconds using a beginners method


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Feb 1, 2007)

True, 40.12 solve non lucky. 

The person below me plays DDR.


----------



## KJiptner (Feb 1, 2007)

False.
The person below me hates chat abbreviations.


----------



## pjk (Feb 1, 2007)

False, I don't mind them.

The person below me likes to play arcades.


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 2, 2007)

True, but I like retro-gaming even better

The person below me doesn't own at least one out of these consoles: PS2/XBox/GameCube


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Feb 2, 2007)

True, the only console I have is the PS2, and it's modded by me. 

The person below me has over 10 Rubik's cubes.


----------



## Erik (Feb 3, 2007)

I surely do 
The person below me can juggle at least 4 balls


----------



## pjk (Feb 3, 2007)

False, not yet

The person below me has been to America/lives in America.


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 3, 2007)

False, maybe if they organize a major tournament again ;-}

The person below me will go to the French competition tommorow (Roissy?)


----------



## Johannes91 (Feb 3, 2007)

False

The person below me thinks this thread is pointless.


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 3, 2007)

False, you can learn some interesting things about the people participating and have some fun

The person below me will leave for a vacation today


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 3, 2007)

False, tomorrow ;-}

The person below me cannot solve a 5x5x5


----------



## pjk (Feb 3, 2007)

False,
The person below me thinks this thread has a point.


----------



## KJiptner (Feb 3, 2007)

True, having fun.
The person below me's first thought was cubing when opening his eyes this morning.


----------



## annon (Feb 3, 2007)

False, it was "Is it really only 7:16?"

The person below me listens to progressive metal.


----------



## Erik (Feb 3, 2007)

False  
The person below me is being told he is addicted to the cube (or he has ever been told that)...


----------



## pjk (Feb 4, 2007)

True
The person below me is addicted to the cube


----------



## pyrotek7x7 (Feb 9, 2007)

True
The person below has a 4.0 GPA!


----------



## pjk (Feb 9, 2007)

True 

The person below me is over 6 ft tall.


----------



## Joël (Feb 10, 2007)

Close... But not true.

The person below me has a little dent in his desktop from slamming down cubes after solving them without knowing about it. (Remove stackmat to check!)


----------



## pjk (Feb 10, 2007)

Haha, false.

The person below me visits this forum at least once a day.


----------



## Erik (Feb 10, 2007)

Oh dear, true...
The person below me visits at least 3 cube forums a day (different ones).


----------



## Joël (Feb 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Erik_@Feb 10 2007, 10:07 AM
> * Oh dear, true...
> The person below me visits at least 3 cube forums a day (different ones). *


 Not true, yahoo group is not exactly a forum.

The person below me eats 1 pizza / week on average.


----------



## pjk (Feb 10, 2007)

False
The person below me drinks at least one glass orange juice a week.


----------



## pyrotek7x7 (Feb 11, 2007)

False (I should though)

The person below me loves spaghetti.


----------



## pjk (Feb 11, 2007)

False, I hate it

The person below me loves shrimp.


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 11, 2007)

False, but I do like it.

The person below me is trying to learn blindfolded solving.


----------



## pjk (Feb 12, 2007)

False, and true. I know how to one way, I am learning another way.

The person below me likes hot dogs.


----------



## pyrotek7x7 (Feb 14, 2007)

True, I guess.

The person below me dislikes how PJK dislikes spaghetti.


----------



## tim (Feb 14, 2007)

True .

The person below me hates coffee.


----------



## pjk (Feb 14, 2007)

False
The person below me drinks caffine daily (in pop).


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 15, 2007)

False, I hardly ever drink soda/pop.

The person below me spends more time travelling than cubing.


----------



## pjk (Feb 16, 2007)

False, I wish.

The person below me knows what the "backend" of Joomla is.


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 16, 2007)

False, sounds like you have some problems with it though ;-}

The person below me can sub-3 a 5x5x5


----------



## Erik (Feb 16, 2007)

True P)
The person below me can sub-35 OH


----------



## pjk (Feb 18, 2007)

False
The person below me knows what "Sim City" is.


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 18, 2007)

True (Sin City spelled wrong ;-})

The person below me uses a DIY as his speedcube


----------



## pjk (Feb 18, 2007)

I am referring to the game "Sim City", not "Sin City" the movie 

True,

The person below me uses a black cube mainly for speedsolving.


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 19, 2007)

True (and if you know "Sim City" the game, but think of "Sin City" as a movie, but not a comic, there is something wrong with you!)

The person below me has increased their "Cubing"-time to train for an upcoming competition


----------



## pjk (Feb 19, 2007)

I have never seen "Sin City" the movie, but I have heard of it. I was referring to "Sim City", a game where you build towns. I don't see the confusion.

False,
The person below me can avg. sub-50 one handed 3x3.


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 19, 2007)

True, but not regularly. Doing a 4-look last layer and working corner/key-hole is probably not the best way to solve one-handed!
(and off-course I realized you were talking about the town-building-game, but I just like to give somewhat confusing answers)

The person below me has built his own cube website


----------



## pjk (Feb 19, 2007)

True, along with tons of other sites

The person below me can avg. under 3 min on the 5x5.


----------



## KJiptner (Feb 21, 2007)

owww... very false maybe sub 13 
I have this thing for only 2 weeks now.

The person below me loves to race speedcubing videos. (cause I do )


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 21, 2007)

False. Sometimes I watch them, but I never even thought of racing against the other "person"

The person below me is listening to music right now


----------



## Erik (Feb 21, 2007)

True, (Guus Meeuwis - brabant ( a dutch singer ) )

The person below me will be in Belgium (Brussels) upcoming weekend


----------



## pjk (Feb 22, 2007)

False, I wish

The person below me is amazed at the sub-9 second video that Erik posted on StrangePuzzle recently.


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 22, 2007)

True, I was especially amazed by the speed of the start. It looks like all he did was R-moves to get the cross and first pair(s). I will have to wathc this one tonight in 1/8 speed!

The person below me has solved a higher order (>4) cube blindfolded


----------



## Erik (Feb 22, 2007)

False (I hope I will ever), 
@ AvGalen it were not only R moves 
The person below me has solved a higher order cube one-handed and swore never to do it again :lol:


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 23, 2007)

False. I have solved a 4x4x4 and 5x5x5 one-handed, but I will probably do it again. Eastsheens are better for this because they are lighter!

The person below me spends more time behind a computer than with his cubes


----------



## pjk (Feb 23, 2007)

True
The person below me can solve the Master Magic sub-3 seconds.


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 23, 2007)

False. I can solve in sub-6, but I might actually have the slowest single and average master magic times in competition:
UK Open 2006:
Average: 26.76
Times:
5.78 (fastest, good beginning)
1:01.87 (it broke, fixed it, solved it)
6.89 (good time)
11.52 (almost broke, solved it slowly)
DNF (it broke again and fixing it took longer than 1.01.87)

The person below me thinks more people should participate in this topic


----------



## pjk (Feb 23, 2007)

False, haha. We need to get some cool news going in this forum, like local, national, and global stuff to talk about.

The person below me wants a 9x9 cube


----------



## pyrotek7x7 (Feb 24, 2007)

True. Then I'd sell it on Ebay for 1000s of dollars. ^.^

The person below me has a Nintendo Wii.


----------



## pjk (Feb 24, 2007)

False,
The person below me has been to Colorado, USA.


----------



## KJiptner (Feb 27, 2007)

False, I've never been overseas.
The person below me is scared of this: :angry:


----------



## pjk (Feb 27, 2007)

False, haha

The person below me has been skiing at least once this season.


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 28, 2007)

False, snowboarding!

The person below me has had a major puzzle defect during a competion (major meaning more than just a normal pop)


----------



## Erik (Feb 28, 2007)

True, my eastsheen 5x5 went like kaboooooom!  luckily not during solving for competition
The person below me has had DNF as an average in any official competition.


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 28, 2007)

True (clock) and I don't think it counts as a puzzle defect if you drop a 5x5x5 on the ground (spectacular though, especially that you were able to glue it back together and still use it the next day)

The person below me was fooled by the 9x9x9 hoax


----------



## Joël (Feb 28, 2007)

True.. I believed it at first.. I think everybody did. 

The person below me doesn't know Stefan's M2 method also works on the 4x4 .


----------



## dChan (Mar 1, 2007)

True

The person below me doesn't know how to blindfold cube.


----------



## pjk (Mar 1, 2007)

False
The person below me can average sub-20 seconds on the 3x3 easily.


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 1, 2007)

True, but I can't on the 3x3x3 (People should either write 3 or 3x3x3. 3x3 is a strange name)

The person below me knows it is spring already


----------



## pjk (Mar 1, 2007)

I think that 3x3 represents a standard Rubik's cube well. A 3x3 area is not a cube, therefore 3x3 implies a 3x3x3 cube.

True
The person below me knows that Spring Break is in a week or two.


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 2, 2007)

False, actually it has already passed in the south of The Netherlands.

The person below me will watch a movie this weekend

(and according to http://z12.invisionfree.com/rubiks/index.p...dpost&p=6442593 there is a difference between 3x3 and 3x3x3. It is a 3-dimensional puzzle and I think it deserves to be called by all three dimensions!)


----------



## pjk (Mar 2, 2007)

I didn't understand what that guy was posting when he did that... how can you have a 3x3x3x3 object? And how can you have a 3x3 object? Therefore, at least in my mind, 3x3 would imply a cube 3x3x3 dimensions. No idea what 3x3x3x3x3x3 represents.

Hopefully true,
The person below me wants a megaminx.


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 2, 2007)

True, I have to buy a new pyraminx and the MegaMinx has been on my most wanted list for a while now. I will probably order it this weekend.

The person below me follows at least one science fiction serie on tv

3x3x3x3: http://www.plunk.org/~hatch/MagicCube4dApplet/


----------



## dChan (Mar 3, 2007)

True, I watch Heroes on NBC here in America and old episodes of Twilight Zone on my local channel KDOC-TV.

Person below can solve the Square-1 but only the shapy, not colors.


----------



## pjk (Mar 3, 2007)

False, I can do the entire thing, just slow. I need to work on it more.

The person below me wishes they could improve on the 3x3 quicker.


----------



## dChan (Mar 3, 2007)

True, wish I could average 20-30 seconds(I average 50 with a best of 46).

The person below me knows how to do Roux's method.


----------



## pjk (Mar 3, 2007)

True, I can solve with it, but I am not quick at it, much better with Fridrich (sub-20 avg ).

The person below me can solve sub-40 avg one handed on the 3x3.


----------



## pyrotek7x7 (Mar 3, 2007)

False, I can't even do that two-handed. XD

The person below me can tell me the exact measurements of a 3x3 cube.


----------



## annon (Mar 4, 2007)

True. 2.25" x 2.25" x 2.25"

The person below me has a Rubik's Homer Simpson.


----------



## pyrotek7x7 (Mar 5, 2007)

False. Never seen one.

The person below me has over 5 cubes.


----------



## Erik (Mar 5, 2007)

True, (closer to 50 than 5).
The person below me has 2 different kinds of 4x4's.


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 5, 2007)

True, I have both Eastsheen, Rubiks.com and Rubiks Studio. I used to like the Eastsheen best, but now I have a very good Studio

The person below me visits the yahoo speedcubing/blind forum


----------



## dChan (Mar 6, 2007)

False, I don't even have a Yahoo account, lol.

The person below me wants a White DIY Kit(B) from Cube4You.com


----------



## pjk (Mar 6, 2007)

False, I like black, although the color is the only difference.

The person below me will attend (or plans to) at least one competition this year (2007).


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 6, 2007)

True, online competitions, forums, local cube meetings and WCA-competitions are what keep me interested in cubing. Meeting other speedcubers and sharing is great!

The person below me has met at least one worldrecordholder in person


----------



## Erik (Mar 6, 2007)

True, several...
The person below me is actualy a record holder.


----------



## dChan (Mar 6, 2007)

lol, FALSE! I wish. 

The person below has met Shotaro Mackisumi.


----------



## pjk (Mar 7, 2007)

False

The person below me knows how old I am right now (years - no cheating and looking at the profile).


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 7, 2007)

False, but just a guess: Happy birthday?

The person below me is a cubing veteran (meaning he also cubed during the 80's craze)

Edit: Just checked, I retract my "happy birthday" and you definately aren't a cubing veteran!


----------



## Erik (Mar 7, 2007)

Oh boy, cerainly now, the cube was born before me...
The person below owned a rubik's cube for a long time, but only after at least 5 years he could solve it...


----------



## dChan (Mar 7, 2007)

lol, super false. I got my cube last month and solved it in an hour as soon as I opened it. The I solvedit in 14 minutes and it got lower and lower!

Ther person below me has never been to competition!


----------



## pjk (Mar 8, 2007)

True

The person below has had a debate over 20 minutes.


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 9, 2007)

True, I had an 11.5 years debate with my (now ex) girlfriend. I guess we both lost in the end ;-{

The person below me hasn't slept last night (at all!)


----------



## Erik (Mar 9, 2007)

False, 
the person below me has at least once forgot about time and cubed untill at least 3 o'clock in the morning...


----------



## pjk (Mar 9, 2007)

haha, well, not that late, maybe 1 or 2 am.

The person below me can solving the 5x5 in sub-2:30 avg.


----------



## dChan (Mar 10, 2007)

Why do you make me feel bad? False...

lol, The person below me knows what PJK's username "PJK" stands for.


----------



## Erik (Mar 11, 2007)

False, I only know the P.
The person below me has met over 100 cubers in his life.


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 11, 2007)

True, there were about that much at the European Open.

The person below me knows how to put cube-videos on youtube (and could you please tell me how if you do?)


----------



## Erik (Mar 11, 2007)

True,
the person below me has posted 1 or more video's on youtube.


@ avGalen, go to youtube.com create an account, login, press on your nickname which is at top right in the screen. Click on 'upload' and follow the instructions.


----------



## dChan (Mar 12, 2007)

False.

The person below me is about to correctly guess what the D in my username stands for.


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 13, 2007)

False 

The person below me likes having a weekly competition on this forum


----------



## pjk (Mar 15, 2007)

True

The person below me has been to Denver, Colorado USA


----------



## Erik (Mar 15, 2007)

False, never been out of Europe,
The person below be has been to The Netherlands


----------



## pjk (Mar 16, 2007)

False, never been out of America

The person below me has used a 5x5 Eastsheen and 5x5 Rubiks.


----------



## Erik (Mar 16, 2007)

True,
The person below me has 2 different kinds of 4x4's.


----------



## pjk (Mar 16, 2007)

True

The person below me prefers the Eastsheen 4x4 over the Rubiks 4x4.


----------



## dChan (Mar 20, 2007)

False, I don't own even one 4x4!

The person below me has over 10 3x3 cubes and at least 1 4x4


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 21, 2007)

True, I like to have spares 
The person below me has gotten a physical reward (money, beer) for solving the cube.


----------



## pjk (Mar 21, 2007)

False, sadly. I don't intentionally show off really at all.

The person below me knows what Google Adwords is.


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 22, 2007)

True, it is a way of making money without actually doing something 

The person below me owns any of these puzzles "Nintendo barrel", "Skewb", "Missing Link"


----------



## dChan (Mar 22, 2007)

lol,False, the only other puzzle I currently own is a "Horseshoe Ring" puzzle- if you have ever seen one. 

The person below me has used Heise's method to solve.


----------



## pjk (Mar 22, 2007)

False
The person below me knows what Google Adsense is.

Arnaud, no, Adwords are the people that pay for advertising


----------



## dChan (Mar 23, 2007)

Falsified! (wth?)

Anyway, the person below me has gotten to the top 100 cubers list in 9 months.


----------



## pjk (Mar 23, 2007)

Hmmm.. not sure, probably false.

The person below hopes to be top-100 at some point or another on the 3x3 cube.


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Mar 23, 2007)

True.  Dunno if that will ever happen though. :/

The person below me is over 21.


----------



## Erik (Mar 23, 2007)

False, I'm 17.
The person below me has got a driving lincense.


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 23, 2007)

True, and it comes in handy!

The person below me is driving towards a cube-meeting right now (good luck Daniel)


----------



## pjk (Mar 24, 2007)

False
The person below me liked Tapioca Pudding.


----------



## dChan (Mar 24, 2007)

lol, 'liked?' Does that mean I don't lke it anymore? I don't believe I have ever had it so I'm unsure. I'll just say false.

The person below me is planning to hit two comps in March(hopefully Caltech and Reuger's Science Center cause that's where I'll be!).


----------



## pjk (Mar 24, 2007)

False
The person below me can solve square 1 in sub-60 second avg.

I meant "likes".


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 24, 2007)

False, still haven't found the time to learn it

The person below me is creating/filling a database right now


----------



## dChan (Mar 27, 2007)

False, but the person above me is!

The person below me uses an intuitive method like Heise.


----------



## pjk (Mar 28, 2007)

False

The person below me has rode a horse for more than 3 hours in 1 period.


----------



## dChan (Mar 28, 2007)

False,

The person below me knows how to solve big computer cubes. (100x100x100 would be rad!)


----------



## pjk (Mar 28, 2007)

True, how-to, yes 

The person below me buys "Big-K" products.


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 28, 2007)

False, probably not available here

The person below me thinks getting 88 points for winning 2-3-4-5 blindfolded in the weekly competition is a bit to much


----------



## pjk (Mar 28, 2007)

True
The person below me is cold.


----------



## Erik (Mar 29, 2007)

False,
the person below me is tired.


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Mar 29, 2007)

False
The person below me has solved the Rubik's Cube in under 8 seconds.


----------



## pjk (Mar 29, 2007)

True, lucky though 

The person below me has solved the cube in under 10 seconds non-lucky.


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 29, 2007)

True. It wasn't lucky, I just "scrambled" it with R U2 R' U' R U' R' on purpose . Otherwise, no way!

The person below me visits this forum when he is at work


----------



## dChan (Mar 29, 2007)

Umm, false. I don't have no job!

The person below me has met Dan Dzoan before.


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 29, 2007)

False, I have only cubers from all over the world (Europe, Asia, Australia) and even some American, but not him. I guess I will see him at worlds.

The person below me dislikes timezones


----------



## pjk (Mar 29, 2007)

True,

The person below me reads this forum more than twice a day.


----------



## dChan (Mar 29, 2007)

True

The person below me knows why we have timezones


----------



## Erik (Mar 29, 2007)

True,
The person below me has read this within 10 min after posting...


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 29, 2007)

False,

The person below me will visit this forum tomorrow


----------



## pjk (Mar 29, 2007)

True
The person has been at this forum longer than 4 months.


----------



## Speedanator (Mar 30, 2007)

False
The person below me has solved their cube more than 40 times in the last 24 hours.


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 30, 2007)

False, only 2 times (at the traffic lights). I didn't have a traffic jam today 

The person below me has made a cube-how-to for others


----------



## pjk (Mar 31, 2007)

True
The person below me can solve the 2x2 is under 8 seconds avg.


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 31, 2007)

True, but not always.

The person below me uses this weekend mainly to rest


----------



## pjk (Apr 2, 2007)

True, and work of course, 50/50 

The person below has solved the 3x3 more than 200 times this weekend.


----------



## Fireman32 (Apr 2, 2007)

False, mabye around 100

The person below me is looking foward to the release of the olympic cubes


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 2, 2007)

Very, very, very True. Bigger cubes rule!

The person below me will not answer this question within an hour


----------



## Erik (Apr 2, 2007)

Err probably false, I'm not sure which time that states..
The person below me thinks he cubes too much


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 2, 2007)

False, I don't cube enough. (and it took you 75 minutes)

The person below me spends more time cubing than watching tv


----------



## dChan (Apr 2, 2007)

Probably True- I'd rather cube than anything else right now. I usually cube on the couch in front of the TV but even when watching a good show I can get in 10 solves(during the show not commercial).

Person below knows what the horshoe puzzle is like.


----------



## pjk (Apr 3, 2007)

False

The person below me likes science in general.


----------



## dChan (Apr 4, 2007)

Sort of true. I like it when it is related to realworld things such as parachuting(physical science). 

The person below me does NOT own a Master Magic.


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 4, 2007)

False, I own one and I compete, but I am very bad (http://www.worldcubeassociation.org...onId=&years=&show=100+Persons&average=Average, place 55 out of 58)

The person below me owns every puzzle that Jaap (http://www.geocities.com/jaapsch/puzzles/) does


----------



## Erik (Apr 4, 2007)

I'd say only Jaap could answer that answer as true 
The person below me once bought a puzzle that was priced too high (not 1 or 2 dollars, but a bit more)


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 4, 2007)

True, an official Rubiks 5x5x5. Part of the core broke of after 2 days. Now I always order 2 (or more) of everything to have a spare.

The person below me considers himself to be an "above average" speedcuber. (I don't)


----------



## dChan (Apr 4, 2007)

Hrmm, I don't know about that... I guess so. I started cubing in early February and now I avg 33 seconds. And I have been OHing for only a month now and my time went from 4 min to 1:17. I would say it is porbably ture. Nyah nyah 

The person below me can execute a Waterman-system solve pretty fast.


----------



## Erik (Apr 4, 2007)

Well depends on what is fast... probably not.
The person below me can solve with petrus in sub-25 (assuming he used Fridrich), if you use petrus, the person below me can solve sub-25 with Fridrich


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 4, 2007)

Undetermined. I don't use Fridrich or Petrus. I use keyhole.

The person below me doesn't live in the USA or America


----------



## dChan (Apr 5, 2007)

False, I've been saying I live in California forever- don't you get it by now? lol, jjk

The person below me knows and can actually solve a cube using 5 different systems.


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 5, 2007)

True, beginners 1980, beginners 2007, keyhole, Fridrich F2L, blindfolded and RUR'U'-only

The person below me has a vacation day tomorrow


----------



## dChan (Apr 5, 2007)

False, next week is spring break for me,

The person below me likes magic tricks and can perform a card trick.


----------



## Erik (Apr 6, 2007)

yah, besides it is realy realy bad... 
The person below me can juggle at least 4 balls


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 6, 2007)

False, 3 is my max

The person below me has learned his lesson and no longer juggles with his competition cubes


----------



## Erik (Apr 6, 2007)

Very very true.
The person below me is faster than master magic than the person who writes this compared the times at Belgian Open, though thinks it is a stupid puzzle and wants it to be scrambled randomly.


----------



## dChan (Apr 6, 2007)

False- I didn't understand you, but I do;'t have a magic so I am not at all fast and have yet to think it is a stupid puzzle.

The person below me is better at cubing than I.


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 7, 2007)

True, but probably not for long (and Eriks question was difficult and he wanted me to be the one to anser it)

The person below me is going to use Eastsheen cubes at his next competition


----------



## Erik (Apr 7, 2007)

Depends, has it to me more that 1 (eastsheenS)?
I'll only use my 2x2...
The person below me wants to make an overlapping cube ( http://twistypuzzles.com/large/01428-01.jpg )


----------



## pjk (Apr 8, 2007)

True, looks sweet
The person below me wants to learn more algs.


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 8, 2007)

False. I want to break all world records with the algs I already know 

The person below me is making a cube-video right now

(Erik, I thought you also used Eastsheen 5x5x5? And would that overlapping cube be a 4.5?)


----------



## Erik (Apr 8, 2007)

True actualy.
Av, I glued it I played with it at home it brok I glued it better now it pops all the time as you can see here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-OVAyQ1QbeM I use my rubiks now.




my start of the overlapping cube btw. The person below me has learned all OLL's and PLL's


----------



## pjk (Apr 8, 2007)

False, 6 OLL's left 

The person below me solves with a method other than Fridrich for the 3x3 speedsolving.


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 8, 2007)

True, keyhole (I seem to type that word a lot today)

The person below me has seen all 4 video's I posted today


----------



## Erik (Apr 8, 2007)

True 
The person below me thinks this thread is realy fun


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 8, 2007)

True, but it would be even better if more people would ask and answer

The person below me can type, cube and eat at the same time


----------



## Erik (Apr 8, 2007)

False, you can? Shiiit, how many arms do you have? 
The person below me regrets he used too many beginner methods when they started SPEEDcubing


----------



## pjk (Apr 9, 2007)

True

The person below me is thinking about the cube right now as they type this.


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 9, 2007)

True, False, True, False, .... now I'm confused

The person below me has played "The impossible quiz" (http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/365143)


----------



## Erik (Apr 9, 2007)

True,
the person below me knows glass is a liquid


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 9, 2007)

True. But I think definitions like that are meaningless in the real world.

The person below me has organised a competition (not limited to cubing)


----------



## pjk (Apr 9, 2007)

Hmmm... yeah, I have had several eating contests among friends 

The person below me likes this forum over other puzzle boards.


----------



## Erik (Apr 10, 2007)

true,
the person below me can play the riff from: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_oiSw3WIH7w...related&search=



(yay the 50th page!)


----------



## pjk (Apr 11, 2007)

Im on dial up and cant view it, so false.

The person below me likes chocolate.


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 12, 2007)

True, I like most things that are sweet and/or spicy. This is not limited to food 

The person below me should get some sleep now


----------



## Erik (Apr 12, 2007)

True, you are gooood.
The person below me is awake for 3 hours or less


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 12, 2007)

False. If I don't get some sleep now, I will be asleep for 3 hours or less 

The person below me has over 100 posts on this forum


----------



## pjk (Apr 12, 2007)

True 

The person below me has over 350 posts.


----------



## Inferno.Fighter.IV (Apr 12, 2007)

False

The person below me has a user name that starts with "A"


----------



## Erik (Apr 12, 2007)

False,
the person below me has put at least 3 cube video's on youtube


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 12, 2007)

True, and eventually there may be 30 or so up there.

The person below me has watched all Eriks videos (I haven't yet, but you can at http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=frk17)


----------



## Inferno.Fighter.IV (Apr 12, 2007)

True, and I look forward to more.

The person below me isn't fully content with their speedcubing skills.(


----------



## Erik (Apr 12, 2007)

True, I'm never satisfied with my skills.
The person below me, thinks I'm crazy :lol:


----------



## Inferno.Fighter.IV (Apr 12, 2007)

Crazily good at speedcubing maybe.

The person below me is Dutch.


----------



## pjk (Apr 13, 2007)

False
The person below me thinks I am "good" at speedcubing


----------



## Inferno.Fighter.IV (Apr 13, 2007)

True

The person below me is faster.


----------



## pjk (Apr 13, 2007)

Faster than what? False

The person below me plays chess at least once a day.


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 13, 2007)

False, hardly ever

The person below me has pretty good IT skills


----------



## Erik (Apr 13, 2007)

True,
the person below me has never played chess.


----------



## Inferno.Fighter.IV (Apr 13, 2007)

False, I wish I could play at least once a day.

The person below me solves the cross with white.


----------



## Erik (Apr 13, 2007)

True (sometimes)
The person below me solves with the cross on the Left.


----------



## Inferno.Fighter.IV (Apr 13, 2007)

Flase

The person below me can solve the cube BLD.


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 13, 2007)

True 2x2x2 and false 3x3x3 (this will change this weekend )

The person below me has "MSN-ed" with another forum user


----------



## tim (Apr 13, 2007)

False, or does "icq-ed" count? 

The person below me has been cubing for more than five years.


----------



## sgowal (Apr 13, 2007)

False, for 1 and a half year

The person below me holds at least 15 national records (could be not cube related).


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 13, 2007)

False, I am from the Netherlands, where EVERYONE seems to be a good cuber, not like those SWISS  (great to have you back on the forum Sven)

The person below me uses a different messenger to connect to MSN (not Windows Messenger or MSN Messenger that is)


----------



## sgowal (Apr 13, 2007)

True, I use iChat (through with Jabber)

The person below me would like to learn wave surfing.


----------



## Inferno.Fighter.IV (Apr 13, 2007)

True

The person below me uses a BOY color scheme.


----------



## pjk (Apr 14, 2007)

False

The person below me knows how fast I can solve the 3x3 cube on avg right now.


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 14, 2007)

True. About 57 seconds right 

The person below me has a pet


----------



## Erik (Apr 14, 2007)

True, 2 rabbits (one of them is already 9 (!) )
The person below me has an alergy for some animals.


----------



## pjk (Apr 14, 2007)

Not sure, probably true.

The person below me listens to oldies music regualarly.


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 14, 2007)

True, but I rather refer to it as youth sentiment 

The person below me has a video of a sub 2:30 5x5x5 solve.


----------



## pjk (Apr 14, 2007)

False, I have never taken a 5x5 video of me. My best solve is 2:53.xx, but I haven't practiced too much lately. Still trying to work in my Rubiks 5x5. I was using my Eastsheen before that.

The person below me knows all PLL algs with 1 hand.


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 15, 2007)

False, but I know all of my (6) PLL's with 1 hand.

The person below me thinks PJK should get some modern equipment, like a video-camera and broadband internet.


P.S. to PJK: you should practise a little more on that 5x5x5 PJK. As you can see in the videos I posted in http://z12.invisionfree.com/rubiks/index.p...owtopic=730&hl= I am faster than you are. But you are beating me silly on the 3x3x3 and 4x4x4.


----------



## pjk (Apr 15, 2007)

True, I think I should. I would have had high-speed internet ages ago, but due to me living out in the middle of nowhere (the San Luis Valley in southern Colorado, which is the largest alpine valley in the North America), the only option I have is satellite, and that is $80/month, which is way out of my range.

The person below me can solve the 5x5 in avg of sub-3 min.

Arnaud, I know you are better at it. What do you avg. these days? I haven't been speed solving it lately due to me working in my 5x5. I am inpired by your 5x5 times though. You must be able to solve centers and pair amazing quick. Also, you should switch over to Fridrich or Roux for 3x3, so you can get quicker, quicker  Have fun.


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 15, 2007)

True, my average yesterday was 2:42 on this weeks competition scrambles. I believe I will be able to go sub 2:30 on average pretty soon. My pairing was actually pretty bad on this average(71, 60 is normal), but centers (49) and 3x3x3 especially (42) were really good. I am switching over to Fridrich, but my times with that are about 60 on average. I just don't see how to match-up the corner and edge, but I will practise.

The person below me has not, and will not, learn blindfolded


----------



## Erik (Apr 15, 2007)

Very false,
the first cube the person below me has solved BLD ever was a 3x3 and after it did a 2x2.


----------



## Inferno.Fighter.IV (Apr 15, 2007)

False, but that's probably going to be the order, ha ha.

The person below me doesn't like non cube puzzles.


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 16, 2007)

False, I like Pyraminx (fewest moves especially) and skewb (well, that is sort of a cube) and Magics (scrambled, not speedsolved)

The person below me has a job that gets in the way of cubing


----------



## dChan (Apr 17, 2007)

False. I have school that only partially gets in the way of my cubing. I practice a whole bunch.

The person below me is an expert at the Square-1! He has an avg of at least sub-40 with it.


----------



## pjk (Apr 17, 2007)

False, not yet at least.

The person below me can speak at least 3 different languages.


----------



## dChan (Apr 17, 2007)

False, I would have been able to if both my parents spoke to me in their language.

The person below me is pretty good with a corners-first method(around sub-30).


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 18, 2007)

False, but I did use a corners LAST method when I was a kid.

The person below me has posted comments on YouTube that never appeared. (and can you tell me how to avoid that?)


----------



## pjk (Apr 18, 2007)

False, never post on there. Maybe it has something to do with your cookies being enabled. I know you are great with computers, so if you can't solve it, it is hard for me to tell. Google your problem, it has probably happened before.

The person below me is over 20 years of age.


----------



## Erik (Apr 18, 2007)

False, 
the person below me thinks it should also be allowed in america to drink beer when you turn 16 (like here:lol


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 18, 2007)

False. I believe it wouldn't be very smart to allow people to start drinking AND driving at the same day.

The person below me is asleep NOW


----------



## Karthik (Apr 18, 2007)

No..When it was 9:11 when you posted the message, it was around 14:00 here in India.And ya I am definately wide awake.

The person below me hates smoking.Coz I do


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 18, 2007)

True. Getting rid of that industry would be a very intruisive decision, but the right one to make. Preferably RIGHT NOW!

The person below owns at least 3 different methods of transportation. (inline-skates, bike, car for example)


----------



## deKeijzer (Apr 18, 2007)

True, I own a bike, pair of inline skates, iceskates and a unicicle .

The person below me has no pets.


----------



## Inferno.Fighter.IV (Apr 18, 2007)

True

The person below me loves chocolate.


----------



## dChan (Apr 18, 2007)

Umm, if I were asleep I couldn't type. lol, FALSE

The person below me is angry that he is sub-20 but can get lower.


----------



## Inferno.Fighter.IV (Apr 18, 2007)

False, I don't think I'd be mad if I was sub-20.

I didn't get the whole thing you said about being asleep.

The person below me has a white DIY.


----------



## dChan (Apr 18, 2007)

True, and I also have a blue one

The person below me is pretty good with a few systems.


----------



## Erik (Apr 18, 2007)

Depends on what you qualify as good...possibly true
The person below me didn't answer this thread for at least 4 days...


----------



## Inferno.Fighter.IV (Apr 18, 2007)

False.

The person below me has been cubing for less than a year.


----------



## dChan (Apr 18, 2007)

True, since February so around 2 and a half months. 

The person below me has a slower time per cube when doing three cubes in a row than when he does a single cube.


----------



## pjk (Apr 18, 2007)

Probably, haven't really tried. But I know my non-inspection times aren't as quick as my inspection ones.

The person below me will be at the US Open in Chicago this summer.


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 19, 2007)

True. I made up my mind and I will be there. Especially now there are going to be many more events.

The person below me is going to sleep within an hour


----------



## pjk (Apr 19, 2007)

False,

The person below me has a middle name longer than 5 letters.


----------



## Karthik (Apr 19, 2007)

True.
The person below me is currently using Linux.


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 19, 2007)

Probably true because this forum is hosted on it (I guess).

The person below me uses WinZip


----------



## Karthik (Apr 19, 2007)

True.
The person below me will give me a good treat when we meet.
Ha got u!!


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 19, 2007)

True. When will that be?

The person below me speaks > 2 languages


----------



## Johannes91 (Apr 19, 2007)

False, I guess.

The person below me thinks it's ridiculous that a topic started by a spammer gets hundreds of replies...


----------



## sgowal (Apr 19, 2007)

True,

The person below me plays tennis at least once per week.


----------



## pjk (Apr 19, 2007)

False

The person below me has a small collection of sports cards.


----------



## dChan (Apr 19, 2007)

False, I have a small collection of Magic:The Gathering Cards(thoug hI don't play) if that counts, lol.

The person below me has seen David Copperfield on stage live at least once.


----------



## pjk (Apr 19, 2007)

False

The person below me has heard of the "Colorado School of Mines".


----------



## dChan (Apr 20, 2007)

False,

The person below me has been to Worlds, Or the US Open before.


----------



## Karthik (Apr 20, 2007)

False.
The person below me can touch his nose with his tongue


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 20, 2007)

False

The person below me doesn't use Fridrich F2L


----------



## pjk (Apr 20, 2007)

False

The person below me using Roux/Petrus/other another Block Building method.


----------



## Inferno.Fighter.IV (Apr 20, 2007)

False

The person below me uses full Fridrich.


----------



## deKeijzer (Apr 20, 2007)

False,

the person below me has over 1000 mp3`s


----------



## Erik (Apr 20, 2007)

Duh,
the person below me has over 2000 mp3's..


----------



## dChan (Apr 21, 2007)

False, maybe if you add my sis's and my collection together, ut otherwise, no.

The person below me can do sub-25 with Waterman.


----------



## pjk (Apr 21, 2007)

False
The person below me can solve the 3x3 with at least 2 separate methods.


----------



## dChan (Apr 21, 2007)

True. I do a modified Ortega(still learning the algs so I improvise a little bit at the end by placing the last edge with an edge cycle), and also the Solution Hints Booklet solution which is an LBL with a very weird LL(orient edges, permute the edges, permute corners, orient corners). Plus my mashed up speed-solve method which everyone knows about.

The person below me is a winner of at least one competition hosted by the WCA.


----------



## xxbr3ndanxx (Apr 21, 2007)

False (would love to be..)

The person below me can solve a rubik's cube without examining it blindfolded. (tough one)


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 21, 2007)

True. I examine it while not blindfolded most of the time 

The person below me has been without internet for over 48 hours in the last year (I am going to be )


----------



## pjk (Apr 21, 2007)

True... it sucks when it goes down.

The person below me knows how to go Single Variable Calculus well.


----------



## Karthik (Apr 22, 2007)

True.I actually love it!
The person below me plays hockey.


----------



## pjk (Apr 22, 2007)

True, during the winter

The person below me plays basketball on a regular basis.


----------



## dChan (Apr 23, 2007)

False,

The person below me was compeleld to learn to solve the cube after watching some kind of news show about it.


----------



## xxbr3ndanxx (Apr 24, 2007)

False,

The person below me can solve a cube by looking at a mirror


----------



## Karthik (Apr 24, 2007)

Yes.
The person below me has tried solving the cube underwater.


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 24, 2007)

False, I can hold my breath long enough (maybe even for 4x4x4), but I don't think I want my cubes under water.

The person below me uses Windows Vista


----------



## Erik (Apr 24, 2007)

False 
The person below me owns more than 1 megaminx..


----------



## Inferno.Fighter.IV (Apr 24, 2007)

False, I wish I owned one.

The person below me has held his/her breath for more than 2:42.xx


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 24, 2007)

False. I once did 60 meters under water. I don't think that took 2:42.xx.

The person below me has bought cubes/puzzles online.


----------



## Erik (Apr 24, 2007)

True 
The person below me doesn't trust buying anything from the internet


----------



## Inferno.Fighter.IV (Apr 24, 2007)

False, but I'm not stupid when I buy stuff, I check to make sure it's a secure site.

The person below me can't solve a 5x5x5.


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 24, 2007)

True, because it is about 25 km from where I am now 

The person below me is recovering from severe internet-deprevation


----------



## sgowal (Apr 24, 2007)

False, even though I didn't have internet at home for 3 weeks, I was still able to connect from the university.

The person below me wants a new Pyraminx.


----------



## Erik (Apr 24, 2007)

True, the one I have now is rubbish and POP's 1/2 solves...
The person below me always thinks there is "Guimond" instead of Guided in the: "Hint: Use Guided Mode for helpful prompts" just above the typing screen...


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 24, 2007)

False. I never even read that line. (and I will bring some new Pyraminxes for you to try out Friday)

The person below me knows what 2 or more of these abbreviations mean: SQL, CDO, AJAX


----------



## pjk (Apr 25, 2007)

True,

The person below me thinks Macs are better than PC's overall.


----------



## sgowal (Apr 25, 2007)

True (a lot better),

The person below me studies computer science.


----------



## xxbr3ndanxx (Apr 25, 2007)

False,

The person below me has eaten more than half of someone elses birthday cake.


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 25, 2007)

False, but I might in the future. I like sweet/sugar

The person below me owns a round/spherical cube


----------



## KJiptner (Apr 25, 2007)

False, only cube-shaped cubes 

The person below me thinks that the level the sunday contest has reached is crazy.


----------



## Erik (Apr 25, 2007)

False,
the person below me thinks more people should compete in the weekly contest here


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 25, 2007)

True

The person below me has competeted in this weeks competition




(I was just a little slow compared to Erik. Look at the simularities)
True 15/30 are sub 20 on average (http://www.nascarjon.us/sunday.htm)

The person below me would like everyone from "THE sunday contest" to participate in our weekly competitions.


----------



## Inferno.Fighter.IV (Apr 25, 2007)

For the first true, and for the second true.

The person below me will be at The US Open 2007.


----------



## Erik (Apr 25, 2007)

False, (I wish I could be there...)
The person below me will be in G?tersloh.


----------



## Inferno.Fighter.IV (Apr 25, 2007)

False

The person below me has competed in every competition for this week.


----------



## pjk (Apr 25, 2007)

False, not yet at least.

The person below me is using Windows XP OS on their computer right now.


----------



## Karthik (Apr 25, 2007)

True.
The person below me doesnt have a mouse pad.


----------



## Inferno.Fighter.IV (Apr 25, 2007)

False, I have a mouse pad but I don't use it, I have a laptop.

The person below me still likes to play with Legos.


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 25, 2007)

True, who doesn't

The person below me has used Cube Explorer for "scientific" purposes


----------



## Inferno.Fighter.IV (Apr 25, 2007)

False, I still haven't even got a chance to download it, I probably should.

The person below me doesn't think of anything else besides cubes.


----------



## pjk (Apr 26, 2007)

False

The person below me is graduating from something in the next month.


----------



## dChan (Apr 27, 2007)

False, I'm in 9th grade so next year is 10th. And there is nothing that I do right nw that I can graduate from,

The person below me believes that humans require 10 hours of sleep each night- not just 6 for adults.


----------



## pjk (Apr 27, 2007)

False. A hyptnotist said he uses hypnotism and avg's around 3 hours of sleep every night.... not sure how true that is, but possible. 8 hours min I think avg.

The persom below me believes in hyptnotism.


----------



## Inferno.Fighter.IV (Apr 27, 2007)

True, I've been hypnotized by an NLP (Neuro-linguistic programming) therapist, it was amazing.

The person below me thinks I'm crazy because I believe in NLP.


----------



## dChan (Apr 27, 2007)

False, but I don't know what it is, lol. I do believe in any type of hypnotism though.

The person below me has stayed up for at least 24 hours before.


----------



## Karthik (Apr 27, 2007)

True,I once stayed up for 40 hrs straight!

The person below me likes the show "Beauty and the Geek".


----------



## dChan (Apr 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by karthikputhraya_@Apr 27 2007, 11:36 AM
> * True,I once stayed up for 40 hrs straight!
> 
> The person below me likes the show "Beauty and the Geek". *


 lol, False, I only really watched when Tyson Mao was on, but at the time I had no idea who he was.

The person below me is an addict of something other than puzzles.


----------



## pjk (Apr 27, 2007)

Depending on what you define as an addict, yes. I love sports cards and autographs, as well as being a webmaster and making money 

The person below me has played a game called "Utopia".


----------



## ExoCorsair (Apr 28, 2007)

True, albeit for only one day.

The person below me recently took a vacation trip.


----------



## Karthik (Apr 28, 2007)

False..I wish I could  

The person below me is aware that today is the Finals of the Cricket World cup.


----------



## watermelon (Apr 29, 2007)

False (and your statement is false).

The person below me owns more than one computer.


----------



## Erik (Apr 29, 2007)

False,
the person below me was beaten by me on all events, and on 5x5 I used the edge method of this person (best time 2:03)


----------



## Harris Chan (Apr 30, 2007)

True (if you meant officially...I never went to a real competition yet eh)

the person below me pwns at badminton


----------



## Erik (Apr 30, 2007)

Hmm not too true.
Actualy on my previous one I ment at the German Open and was hoping Arnoud would reply (since I do use his 5x5 edge method)
The person below me has a cube which he thinks is very rare (like only 50 in the world)


----------



## dChan (Apr 30, 2007)

False. But sort of true. No one has the exact same cube, lol

The person below me has just achieved some kind of personal record for cubing.


----------



## pjk (Apr 30, 2007)

Well, a couple days ago, my 1:24.xx 4x4 avg  so True

The person below me has to take AP tests in the next few weeks.


----------



## kunu822 (May 1, 2007)

True.

The poster below me has solved a cube in the last 30 minutes (within posting his/her post)


----------



## pjk (May 1, 2007)

False, been buying plane tickets

The person below me is under 21.


----------



## Karthik (May 1, 2007)

True
The person below me has an extensive DVD collection.


----------



## Richard (May 1, 2007)

False

The person below me owns a mac


----------



## ExoCorsair (May 2, 2007)

False.

The person below me is on a laptop right now.


----------



## KJiptner (May 2, 2007)

True.
The person below me lost a race against me in G?tersloh.


----------



## pjk (May 3, 2007)

False
The person below me likes Italian food.


----------



## ExoCorsair (May 3, 2007)

True.

The person below me solved his/her first 5x5 before his/her first 4x4 (like me!).


----------



## Erik (May 3, 2007)

False,
the person below me has a sub-2 avg for 5x5 B)


----------



## sgowal (May 3, 2007)

Extremely false,

The person below me got a sun burn during the last week.


----------



## Erik (May 3, 2007)

True, at koninginnedag.
The person below me knows what koninginnedag is.


----------



## Inferno.Fighter.IV (May 4, 2007)

True, I think... If my knowledge serves me right I believe it is a national holiday, celebrated mainly (only?) in the Netherlands, which basically celebrates the Queen. I think I did pretty good on that one, considering that I don't know a whole lot about monarchy's, or governments for that matter. 

The person below me made a personal record in the past few days.


----------



## Erik (May 4, 2007)

several,
all the records by the person below me (I do mean ALL) are set in 2007


----------



## Inferno.Fighter.IV (May 5, 2007)

True! I haven't been cubing any longer than Feb 17th 

The person below me is hungry.


----------



## pjk (May 5, 2007)

False

The person below me just took a video of solving a puzzle.


----------



## rubinator (May 6, 2007)

false

the person below me can solve a rubiks cube one handed BLD.


----------



## Inferno.Fighter.IV (May 6, 2007)

False, by the time I get images for BLD memo I might be able to do that, I don't know.

The person below me can drive, or has driven (with or without a license).


----------



## pjk (May 6, 2007)

True

The person below me can solve the square 1


----------



## watermelon (May 6, 2007)

True.

The person below me can speak Dutch.


----------



## ExoCorsair (May 7, 2007)

False.

The person below me can speak German.


----------



## Erik (May 7, 2007)

true a bit,
the person below me speaks 2 (if english is your mother-tongue) or 3 languages (if it is not)


----------



## pjk (May 9, 2007)

False
The person below me has taken an AP Calculus exam.


----------



## ExoCorsair (May 9, 2007)

False until tomorrow morning.

The person below me can juggle 5+ things at once.


----------



## Erik (May 9, 2007)

False, I can do 4 but 5 is still crap, not to mention 5+ at all...
The person below me will have trouble finding the next: the person below me.


----------



## Tomarse (May 9, 2007)

True?

The person below me can skateboard ;o


----------



## pjk (May 10, 2007)

Yeah, of course, not good though 

The person below me would prefer a Macbook over an iMac.


----------



## dChan (May 15, 2007)

Haven't had experience with either so I couldn't say(though I would love to get one). False.

The person below me is a candy freak.


----------



## mynamedoesntmatter (May 16, 2007)

Not really. I like candy, but I'm not obsessed.

The person below me does/did track and field in school.


----------



## pjk (May 16, 2007)

True, I used to run track back in 4th/5th grade.

The person below me will go to a competition of some sort this summer.


----------



## Erik (May 16, 2007)

True, I'll go to Czech Open
the person below me wants a gigaminx!


----------



## dChan (May 17, 2007)

False, no idea what a gigaminx is. Though it sounds big, lol

The person below me wants a Square-1(doesn't have one yet).


----------



## mynamedoesntmatter (May 18, 2007)

True. (I also want a gigaminx and happen to also be technically below Erik.)

The person below me wants a Master Pyraminx.

By the way, dChan, the Gigaminx is to the Megaminx like the Professor's cube is to the Rubik's cube.


----------



## dChan (May 21, 2007)

Ehh, not really. I want a Square-1, some big cubes, and some magics. False.

The person below me does the Magic in sub 2.


----------



## Inferno.Fighter.IV (May 21, 2007)

False, the person below you does even have a Magic (-.-")

The person below me has a Magic and Master Magic.


----------



## ExoCorsair (May 21, 2007)

False, for the time being (give it another week or two).

The person below me has a cube that is neither white or black in color.


----------



## Erik (May 21, 2007)

True, (2 golden cubes)
The person below me thinks white cubes with white stickers are frustrating!


----------



## Inferno.Fighter.IV (May 22, 2007)

False, I have a white cube, with white stickers (^_^).

The person below me doesn't have a BLD memo method.


----------



## ExoCorsair (May 22, 2007)

True, I have yet to solve BLD.

The person below me bought cubes or other puzzles from cube4you or 9spuzzles.


----------



## dChan (May 22, 2007)

True.

The person below me is interested in Compound OLL proposed by Lucas Garron.


----------



## Inferno.Fighter.IV (May 22, 2007)

True, I only just heard from your comment about it, but it sounds interesting.

The person below me can fluently speak two or more languages.


----------



## pjk (May 22, 2007)

False

The person below me is Irish.


----------



## Inferno.Fighter.IV (May 22, 2007)

True, Korean and Irish are two of my most dominant nationalities.

The person below me lives in Europe.


----------



## dChan (May 22, 2007)

False, States over here.

The person below me is one or all of the following: Polish, Swedish, Hungarian, Czech, or French.


----------



## AvGalen (May 22, 2007)

False, Dutch. But I will visit Czech and Hungary (Poland, Sweden and France maybe) this year for a competition.

The person below me will meet me at the Italian Open.


----------



## Inferno.Fighter.IV (May 23, 2007)

False, I wish I could go.

The person below me is in 10th grade.


----------



## dChan (May 24, 2007)

False, 9th grade.

The person below me has just reached sub-20.


----------



## xxbr3ndanxx (May 25, 2007)

True! Got my first Sub 20 solve early this week! non lucky! 19.39

The person below me is pro at pen spinning (knows many tricks)


----------



## pjk (May 25, 2007)

False
The person below me has played "Bubble Struggle".


----------



## xxbr3ndanxx (May 29, 2007)

False
The person below me has set a cube on fire


----------



## AvGalen (May 29, 2007)

False, but I have seen a video recently. Also, I think Inferno.Fighter.IV would be the one to put out that fire B) 

The person below me won an event at an official competition


----------



## Erik (May 29, 2007)

True,
the person below me has won an event recently while he want that event to be changed...


----------



## AvGalen (May 29, 2007)

Very, very true! I propose to give competitors a scrambled Magic and they can choose if they return it to a solved front-side or a solved back-side. That way it becomes a puzzle, not a "finger-trick".

The person below me only owns 3x3x3(s).


----------



## pjk (May 29, 2007)

Do you mean just a standard cube that is 3x3 on all sides? If not, please describe what that is..

The person below me sees several good looking women each day.


----------



## tim (May 30, 2007)

False, I'm studying computer science .

The person below me holds at least one world record.


----------



## dChan (May 30, 2007)

False.

The person below me went to San Diego 2007.


----------



## pjk (May 30, 2007)

False

The person below me feels like they suck at speedsolving.


----------



## xxbr3ndanxx (May 30, 2007)

True..

The person below me has thrown a 3x3 cube in to a wall.


----------



## AvGalen (May 30, 2007)

True, but only mentally (PJK, I meant that you only own 1 or more 3x3x3 cube. Since you probably own a 4x4x4 it would have been false)

The person below me has used the e-mail functionality of this forum


----------



## ExoCorsair (May 30, 2007)

True, twice.

The person below me using the default skin for this forum


----------



## joey (May 31, 2007)

True.

The person below has read every post on this 62 page thread.


----------



## AvGalen (May 31, 2007)

True and false. I have read every post on this 11 page thread.

The person below me is ranked in the top 10 on a list on http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/index.php

(I just found out that I am, on http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/result...tistics.php#11)


----------



## ExoCorsair (Jun 1, 2007)

False, but I am going to try to be by next year. 

(It must be easy for many Europeans to make that list... Oh wait, all of them are Europeans. :/)

The person below me is ranked on the Top 100 for the 3x3x3, 4x4x4, and 5x5x5 cubes.


----------



## dChan (Jun 1, 2007)

Nah, false. I'm Top 100 OH in North America, lol.

The person below me prefers to say their fastest single time when asked about how fast he/she is in speedsolving.


----------



## Inferno.Fighter.IV (Jun 2, 2007)

False, I say my latest 10/12 average.

The person below me can solve the cube faster than the inspection time.


----------



## Erik (Jun 2, 2007)

Depends on the inspection time I use  but for 15 seconds I'll say true
The person below me is doing OH left handed, has posted new video's of him and also listens to the Ramones a lot


----------



## dolphyfan (Jun 2, 2007)

False, I do OH right handed, I have no videos of myself on the web and I listen to John Coltrane alot. 

The person below me averages sub 20 on the Square-1


----------



## pjk (Jun 3, 2007)

False, I would guess maybe 1 or 2 people in the world can do that, if any.

The person below me has been to Denver, Colorado (USA)


----------



## Inferno.Fighter.IV (Jun 3, 2007)

True.

The person below me OH cubes with his left hand.


----------



## joey (Jun 3, 2007)

True, even though I don't OH much!

The person below has done OH BLD. (I may attempt it sometime.)


----------



## dChan (Jun 4, 2007)

False, but I was wondering if anyone besides me would think of that.

The person below me has yet to learn all OLL algs but knows F2L and PLL and can solve extended cross pretty efficiently.


----------



## pjk (Jun 5, 2007)

True, lol. I have 6 OLLs left....

The person below me has used Google Street View.


----------



## dChan (Jun 7, 2007)

False, only Google Earth. I tried StreetView when you mentioned it though, lol.

The person below has read a Neil Gaiman book.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Jun 8, 2007)

False. (who?)

The person below me listens to trance music.


----------



## gavnasty (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by deKeijzer_@Jun 30 2006, 09:15 PM
> * False, played the piano for about 1 year but I have no rythm.
> Person below me has attempted to lick his elbow. *


 off topic, but my friend can do that. just wanted you to know.

True.
The person below me has cried this year.


----------



## Erik (Jun 8, 2007)

True, my rabbit died  she was 9....
The person below me thinks it's perfectly normal to cry on something like this. (I'll crush you if you say false :lol: )


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 8, 2007)

true. I would find it very strange (almost inhuman) not to cry after something like that.

The person below me can play an instrument AND solve the cube at the same time.


----------



## Erik (Jun 8, 2007)

Does whistling count too? 
True anyway I can play the guitar and solve the cube with my feet at the same time :lol: 
The person below me is watching Federer vs. Davydenko right now


----------



## icke (Jun 8, 2007)

false, i dont even know what that is.
the person below me uses black instead of orange (like i do).


----------



## dChan (Jun 8, 2007)

False, btw, that's a tennis match in the French Opem

The person below me has been cubing for only 3 months like me!


----------



## pjk (Jun 9, 2007)

False
The person below me plans on meeting me at the US Open.


----------



## apoplectic (Jun 9, 2007)

false(whats the u open?)

the person below is not human


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 9, 2007)

False. I am human and the u open is the US Open 2007 (http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=USOpen2007) I WILL see you there next week PJK!

The person below me has read >75% of all topics on this forum.


----------



## Erik (Jun 9, 2007)

True probably
The person below me never reads the BLD stuff


----------



## ExoCorsair (Jun 9, 2007)

True; I'd like to learn it entirely myself.

The person below me uses Eastsheen big cubes.


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 9, 2007)

False, I use Eastsheen (4x4x4) big cube, but not Eastsheens (4x4x4 and 5x5x5). My 5x5x5 is a Rubiks.

The person below me works during the weekend


----------



## pjk (Jun 10, 2007)

True, on my sites.

The person below me has a .edu email.


----------



## xxbr3ndanxx (Jun 10, 2007)

True, my school email..

The person below me is knows by ALOT of people across the world.


----------



## Erik (Jun 10, 2007)

depends what you call a LOT...
The person below me is eating an icecream now, or is watching the finals of roland garros (or both of course).


----------



## xxbr3ndanxx (Jun 10, 2007)

No, my brother is watching roland garros rite now. lol! he's a tennis boi

The person below me has made a custom cube before!


----------



## pjk (Jun 10, 2007)

True
The person below me drinks at least 16 FL Oz. of water each day.


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 10, 2007)

Probably not, I don't know what a FL Oz is, but I think I do 0.5 liter.

The person below me knows about a tv-program with a shorter name than Lost (OC came close, but it is The O.C.)


----------



## dChan (Jun 11, 2007)

True, "Oz"(some kind of HBO prison show thing),

The person below me can sole the 4x4x4- IF there is NO parities. If there is a parity he is stumped and has to refer to some kind of paper or the internet.


----------



## icke (Jun 11, 2007)

false, i learned all parities three weeks ago.
the person below me would like to have a 6x6 or 7x7.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Jun 12, 2007)

Yes, both.

The person below me can sub-1 a Square-1.


----------



## pjk (Jun 12, 2007)

False, takes me like 1:30-2 min. Arnaud, FL Oz is "Fluid Ounces"

The person below me can avg sub 3:30 on the 3x3 BLD.


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 12, 2007)

False, I need at least that amount of time for memo. I can do about 8 minutes. (and I still don't know how much a Fluid Ounce is compared to a liter)

The person below me LOVES broadband internet access


----------



## dChan (Jun 12, 2007)

True. (I don't think they have Fl Ozs in Europe)

The person below me is cool.


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 12, 2007)

False. I just had a 20 minutes run, so I am very hot.

The person below me knows of dChans obsession with nerds/nerfs


----------



## ExoCorsair (Jun 13, 2007)

True, but only after reading his forum post.

The person below me recently got a new puzzle.

(Psst, Arnaud: 1 fluid ounce is approximately .03 L.)


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 13, 2007)

False. But I am starting to get sick and tired of my bad 4x4x4 and 5x5x5's so I might pretty soon.

The person below me will be on another continent in a couple of days.

(Thanks for the 0.3L info!)


----------



## Rama (Jun 14, 2007)

False over a month at the Czech Open.

The person below me loves fruit. (Like I do  )


----------



## Erik (Jun 14, 2007)

True!
The person below me doesn't like chips


----------



## sgowal (Jun 14, 2007)

False,

The person below me has over the last 3 competitions an average of 1 pop per 3x3 event


----------



## ExoCorsair (Jun 17, 2007)

False, no pops on a 3x3 cube during a competition (although I have had one nasty one on a 5x5).

The person below me is in Chicago for the US Open.


----------



## edd5190 (Jun 19, 2007)

False, too far away from San Fransisco

The next person below me will read this post.


----------



## xxbr3ndanxx (Jun 29, 2007)

True, DUHH

The person below me has attempted to murder someone.


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 29, 2007)

True, I just tried to "think" you dead. Did it work (I hope not).

The person below me owns his own house


----------



## edd5190 (Jun 29, 2007)

False, I'm only 10!

The person below me likes Sour Cream and Onion Pringles.


----------



## HelloiamChow (Jun 29, 2007)

True, they're awesome

The person below me likes playing Ultimate Frisbee


----------



## pjk (Jun 29, 2007)

True

The person just checked this forum for the first time in awhile (2 weeks for me, I have been gone)


----------



## Rama (Jun 30, 2007)

True, a few days I think?  Btw welcome back PJK  

The person below me has allready done a few succesfull 3x3 blindfolded solves.


----------



## pjk (Jun 30, 2007)

True
The person below me has averaged sub-20 on the 3x3 in competition.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Jun 30, 2007)

False, not even a sub-20 single solve officially.

The person below me has a done sub-10 solve.


----------



## Erik (Jun 30, 2007)

True, several -thinks he should quit braggin...-
The person below me did sub-1 minute sq-1


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 30, 2007)

True, with a method I developed myself about 18 years ago. I am going to relearn the Square-1 soon (today?) because of the weekly competition.

The person below me is worried that I might actually have "thought" xxbr3ndanxx to death.


----------



## pjk (Jun 30, 2007)

False

The person below me likes glazed donuts.


----------



## edd5190 (Jun 30, 2007)

True.. YUMMM!

The person below me uses Partial LL edge control.


----------



## Rama (Jun 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by edd5190_@Jun 30 2007, 06:48 PM
> * True.. YUMMM!
> 
> The person below me uses Partial LL edge control. *


 True.... it was an setup guys  

The person below me wears glasses at some times and knows how to blindfold solve the cube in 5 minutes.


----------



## edd5190 (Jun 30, 2007)

True, I actually wear them all the time, and average about 4:00 to 4:30.

The person below me has heard of those "Bom Chika Wah Wah" commercials.


----------



## Rama (Jun 30, 2007)

True, I was afraid it only aired up here in the NL...

The person belows me prefers Ben & Jerry's ice cream instead of Ha?ghen Daz... too lazy to look up google for the exact spelling


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 30, 2007)

True, I think BJ = young/modern, HD = old/classic

The person below me likes fruit over junkfood


----------



## Erik (Jun 30, 2007)

Yes!
The person below me knows at least 3 cities in Tha Netherlands


----------



## dolphyfan (Jul 1, 2007)

True: Eindhoven, Amsterdam, and Alkmaar 
The person below me watches the Dutch Eredivisie. (Ajax rules)


----------



## Erik (Jul 1, 2007)

True and False, Ajax sucks.
The person below me thinks football sucks in general


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 2, 2007)

False, I think football (soccer that is) can be ok, but it mostly isn't.

The person below me thinks that if you organize a dinner with a lot of cubers, most of the food will be eaten after it gets cold. (Experiment will be held wednesday)


----------



## ExoCorsair (Jul 2, 2007)

False, Rutgers Spring 2007 made me think that food + cubers = no food in < 30 minutes. XD

The person below me owns more than 10 unique puzzles.


----------



## pjk (Jul 3, 2007)

True
The person below me owns a Brain puzzle.


----------



## edd5190 (Jul 4, 2007)

False, I have no idea where to get one. 

The person below me owns a Nintendo DS and plays it at least every 3 days


----------



## AlexandertheGreat (Jul 5, 2007)

False. I like PSP

The person below me has set a cubing world record.


----------



## sgowal (Jul 6, 2007)

False,

The person below me has a roommate that he/she cannot stand.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Jul 6, 2007)

False, but I have had one for 3 weeks at a summer program. (He was younger than I was and yet bigger and an alcoholic.)

The person below me lives in southern California.


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 6, 2007)

False, but I will visit it one day (hopefully)

The person below me can solve clock (blindfolded)


----------



## Erik (Jul 6, 2007)

Ooh no way.
The person below me will compete in a competition within 30 days


----------



## ExoCorsair (Jul 6, 2007)

False, since Bob Burton hasn't finished organizing his yet (probably in the next 60).

The person below me has gone to more than 8 competitions.


----------



## pjk (Jul 6, 2007)

False
The person below me can solve the 5x5 in sub 2:30.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Jul 7, 2007)

True. Not so often, though.

The person below me has graduated out of college.


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 7, 2007)

If I understand your schoolsystem correctly: True.

The person below me can solve Skewb.


----------



## Erik (Jul 7, 2007)

False, never tried too.
The person below me will watch Tour de France


----------



## xxbr3ndanxx (Jul 8, 2007)

False The person below me has been watching Wimbledon.


----------



## Jack (Jul 8, 2007)

True (GO NADAL!)
The person below me has had a pop in their best average.


----------



## LaffyTaffyKidd (Jul 8, 2007)

False
The person below me has learned the Rubik's cube during their High school year


----------



## edd5190 (Jul 8, 2007)

False, I'm not even in middle school yet!  

The person below me has solved a magic in under a second.


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 9, 2007)

False, Just got 1 sub 2 today.

The person below me should be sleeping right now.


----------



## pjk (Jul 11, 2007)

Very true, it is 3am and I just got the forum back 

The person below me likes the new forum.


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Jul 11, 2007)

True. 

The person below me had a sub 1 minute average in 1 week of learning the 3x3x3


----------



## pjk (Jul 12, 2007)

False, I don't think in that amount of time. Probably a month.

The person below me knows what number post this is in this thread before looking right now


----------



## edd5190 (Jul 14, 2007)

False, this single thread started almost a year before I joined the forum.

The person below me has listened to Macky and switched to the Dvorak keyboard (like me!)


----------



## pjk (Jul 15, 2007)

False, why switch now?

The person below me knows what YPN is.


----------



## blindfold cube (Jul 15, 2007)

False, no clue what YPN is.

The person below me know how to do all cubes (2*2 up to 5*5) blindfolded.


----------



## Toojdwin (Jul 16, 2007)

True
The (person below me)'s favorite color is blue.


----------



## pjk (Jul 16, 2007)

True
The person below me has competed in this weeks competition.


----------



## edd5190 (Jul 17, 2007)

False, I was too lazy.

The person below me looks at at least 4 websites daily.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Jul 17, 2007)

True.

The person below me is an active forum member on a forum other than this.


----------



## watermelon (Jul 17, 2007)

True.

The person below me has solved a 4x4x4 blindfolded before.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 17, 2007)

True. But only twice.

The person below me has tried to teach someone else to solve a 3x3x3 blindfolded.


----------



## pjk (Jul 17, 2007)

True
The person below me likes solving the square1


----------



## masterofthebass (Jul 17, 2007)

True, only when I don't suck.
The person below me has a giant 3x3.


----------



## watermelon (Jul 17, 2007)

True.

The person below me does not use a rubiks.com brand cube.


----------



## edd5190 (Jul 18, 2007)

True. I use the ones from Ed's Think shop.
The person below me wears a cap.


----------



## pjk (Jul 20, 2007)

True
The person below me has resting'ed a magic before.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Jul 20, 2007)

True, if you meant "restring".

The person below me has a 16-tile magic.


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 20, 2007)

true, several including the chess-version

The person below me can solve a scrambled magic in < 30 seconds


----------



## ExoCorsair (Jul 20, 2007)

True, it is very easy!

The person below me thinks that a scrambled magic should become an official event.


----------



## pjk (Jul 22, 2007)

True

The person below me drinks Sprite.


----------



## gillesvdp (Jul 22, 2007)

False

The person belows me drinks beer.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Jul 22, 2007)

False, tried alcohol-free beer in Germany and hated it (plus I'm under the legal age in the US).

The person below me is keeping track of the British Open.


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 22, 2007)

False (what British Open?)

The person below thinks that an average of 100 3x3x3 BLINDFOLDED is humanly possible.


----------



## edd5190 (Jul 22, 2007)

True. *coughs* *Matyas Kuti*.

The person below me has or has had a crappy Rubik's 4x4 and wants an Eastsheen.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Jul 22, 2007)

False, I only have an Eastsheen and wants a Rubik's Revenge.

The person below me recently switched from qwerty to dvorak.

PS. British Open -> golf


----------



## watermelon (Jul 22, 2007)

True.

The person below me has gotten a sub-15 3x3 average before (10/12).


----------



## edd5190 (Jul 23, 2007)

False

The person below me checks the off topic discussion several times daily just for this thread.(Like me!)


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 23, 2007)

False, I check the http://www.speedsolving.com/search.php?do=getdaily page a couple of times each day.

The person below me will try the Fewest Moves Challenge in this weeks competition


----------



## Sturkman11 (Jul 23, 2007)

True, I might give it a go!

The person below me has a white diy cube!


----------



## dolphyfan (Jul 23, 2007)

False, I just ordered a black one though.
The person below me has been watching the Tour de France and thinks that Rasmussen will hold his lead and win it all.


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 23, 2007)

False, I don't understand the appeal of the Tour de France so I don't watch it.

The person below me owns at least 3 different "minxes"


----------



## Jack (Jul 23, 2007)

False, only one.

The person below me has tried fewest moves on a puzzle other than 3x3.


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 24, 2007)

Very true. When I got a Pyraminx, I thought you were only allowed to use 14 moves or less!

The person below me has tried Fewest moves (11 max) on the 2x2x2 by hand


----------



## pjk (Jul 24, 2007)

False
The person below me is living where the temperature is hotter than 95 degrees today.


----------



## Karthik (Jul 26, 2007)

True.Chennai is pretty hot these days.
The person below me has tried multiple blindfolded solving the 3x3x3


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 26, 2007)

Very very true  Only 3 times though and always at a competition and now I have a National Record 

The person below me has a job


----------



## Karthik (Jul 26, 2007)

False.
And I knew YOU would reply Arnaud
BTW I dont have a job.I am still in college.
The person below me collects stamps/coins.


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 26, 2007)

False. I used to collect stamps but I lost interest. And every month I collect a lot of digital coins from my employer 

The person below me is coming to my cube meeting (3 weeks from now)


----------



## gillesvdp (Jul 26, 2007)

True !

The person below me is going to the Japanese Open this weekend.


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 26, 2007)

I haven't decided yet....................Just kidding. I would like to go, but even I have some limits 

The person below me can solve Square-1


----------



## ExoCorsair (Jul 26, 2007)

False. Was going to learn day of US Open, but felt lazy.

The person below me had a typo in writing his / her last post.


----------



## gillesvdp (Jul 26, 2007)

I hope not.... 

The person below me owns more than 20 3x3's...


----------



## pjk (Jul 26, 2007)

False, I think 5.

The person below me will go to at least 2 competition in the next 6 months.


----------



## gillesvdp (Jul 26, 2007)

True ! So far the number is 4..but it does not count any competition taking place after November. 


The person below me has tried to teach one of his pet how to solve the cube.

PS: I tried to teach the cube to my dog.


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 26, 2007)

I taught my dog to do a teamsolve. We have actually solved a 3x3x3 this way. He touches a face with his nose and I turn it clockwise for him.

The person below me has cubed on multiple continents


----------



## dolphyfan (Jul 26, 2007)

False, only North America. 
The person below me loves watching looney tunes.(My favorite)


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 27, 2007)

False, but I used to (I have a lot of shirts/socks/posters still)

The person below me cannot solve the 5x5x5


----------



## gillesvdp (Jul 27, 2007)

False (though according to some people, it is not very good for a competition )

The person below me just returned from vacation !


----------



## Erik (Jul 28, 2007)

yes! 
The person below is going on vacatio very soon


----------



## apoplectic (Jul 28, 2007)

not till thanksgiving.

the person below me likes chocolate


----------



## mike (Jul 28, 2007)

True. 

the person below me is a virgin


----------



## CorwinShiu (Jul 28, 2007)

True, i'm only 14. 

The person below me plays MapleStory.


----------



## pjk (Jul 29, 2007)

False
The person below me is out of town right now.


----------



## dolphyfan (Jul 29, 2007)

False 
The person below me has played cricket


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 29, 2007)

False, only seen it on tv

The person below me has gotten a sub 45 fewest moves solve


----------



## apoplectic (Jul 29, 2007)

Unfortunatly not

the person below me performs magic tricks often.


----------



## dolphyfan (Jul 29, 2007)

False 
The person below has a parent who can solve the 3x3


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 30, 2007)

False. There is an unwritten "no cubing" rule at their place.

The person below me knows what this abbreviation stands for RD(B)MS


----------



## pjk (Jul 31, 2007)

False, what is it?
The person below me knows of the song "Handle With Care" by the The Traveling Wilburys.


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 31, 2007)

False. I know of the band, but not the song

The person below me can figure at what the song "Want het is lekker op de trekker" is about.

P.S. Relational DataBase Management System


----------



## dolphyfan (Jul 31, 2007)

Maybe, I know it has to do with being nice or good on the trigger. It may be about your favorite finger trick on the cube or is the song not by you? 

The person below has some type of bird as a pet.


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 1, 2007)

False, Bernese Mountaindogs can't fly  (the song is about "live and stuff" being good on a tractor. It is funny how you thought it would be about the cube)

The person below me has been to a competition or a cube-meeting


----------



## Karthik (Aug 1, 2007)

No not one yet.And it will still be quite a long time before I go to one.
The person below me has attempted solving cubes greater than order 10.


----------



## gillesvdp (Aug 1, 2007)

True !
I attempted it ! But I did not solve it ! 

The person below me will take part in the "Rock Paper Scissors World Championship" in Toronto in October this year.


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 2, 2007)

False, but I heard Rama ALWAYS loses to Ton, so maybe Ton will.

The person below me is going to the beach today.


----------



## Erik (Aug 2, 2007)

False,
the person below me is going to the meeting at Arnaud's


----------



## gillesvdp (Aug 2, 2007)

False, unless you consider that the beach starts 200kms away from the sea. 

The person below me wants to quit his/her girl/boyfriend because she/he can't stand the noise of the cube.


----------



## gillesvdp (Aug 2, 2007)

ah that was true !

but why did you post so quickly !!

my question remains the same


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 2, 2007)

False, I am single (and available ) right now.

The person below me knows how to use the "edit" button?


----------



## pjk (Aug 2, 2007)

Of course...do you like how it doesn't have to reload the page to edit? It saves a ton of server resources with bigger forums.

The person below me has heard about the Minnesota Bridge Collapse.


----------



## Sturkman11 (Aug 2, 2007)

False, its thunderstorming in SE Georgia right now. :< 

The person below me is a germaphobe. :


----------



## dolphyfan (Aug 2, 2007)

False 
The person below me owns a 2x2x3


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 3, 2007)

False, that reminds me to post my collection tonight though.

The person below me can solve a tetraminx/pyraminx in about 10/14 moves


----------



## gillesvdp (Aug 3, 2007)

False, I can't solve these puzzles in 0.7 moves on average.

The person below is in front of a computer.


----------



## Sturkman11 (Aug 3, 2007)

False, I'm Behind IT! 

The person below me knows what quantim physics is.


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 3, 2007)

False. I thought it was a typo, but Google found some results (Did you mean: *quantum* physics ) Great answers btw Gilles and Sturkman!

The person below me uses bugzilla


----------



## gillesvdp (Aug 3, 2007)

False. I do not like bugs. Why would I want to have and use a "bugzilla" ?
(A Bugzilla is a giant dinosaur-mosquito right ? )

The person below me is sub10 (minutes) on Super Mario Bros on the NES.


----------



## Sturkman11 (Aug 3, 2007)

False. I only have a PS2, I know it was a typo, Just to lazy to go to google define  

The person below me has texting from Sprint.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Aug 3, 2007)

False.

The person below me should be sleeping right now.


----------



## dolphyfan (Aug 3, 2007)

False 
the person below knows when the next tournament in the northeast US is.


----------



## pjk (Aug 5, 2007)

Bob's competition?

The person below uses gmail


----------



## ExoCorsair (Aug 5, 2007)

True.

The person below me is a student who is looking forward towards his/her next semester/school year.


----------



## gillesvdp (Aug 5, 2007)

True ! I am going to South Korea in February !     

The person below me is not an employee (= slave).


----------



## apoplectic (Aug 5, 2007)

true

the person below me knows someone named kevin.


----------



## gillesvdp (Aug 5, 2007)

True: I know Kevin Costner (or Kevin from "Home Alone" ))

The person below is going to sleep within the next 30 minutes.


----------



## dolphyfan (Aug 5, 2007)

False 
The person below me can name the capitals of all of the countries in the world


----------



## pjk (Aug 6, 2007)

False

The person below me has jumped off cliffs 40+ feet high into water.


----------



## apoplectic (Aug 6, 2007)

yes i accually have. hurt like hell i think i hit the water wrong.

the person below me has never broken a bone in their life.


----------



## pjk (Aug 6, 2007)

True (i think)

The person below me likes skiing.


----------



## edd5190 (Aug 6, 2007)

False, I've never touched a ski in my life, haha.

The person below me has an old babysitter that doesn't understand the word 
NO (like me)


----------



## dolphyfan (Aug 7, 2007)

False 
The person below me would be willing to explain some simple concepts of FMC to me


----------



## gillesvdp (Aug 7, 2007)

True ! Anytime 

The person below agrees to hand over to me a 1.000.000 $ grant in order to finance my future championships.


----------



## Sturkman11 (Aug 7, 2007)

False, I Have to save for a car. 

The person below me didnt wake up until noon, I know I did!


----------



## apoplectic (Aug 7, 2007)

nope

the person below me can juggle clubs


----------



## Karthik (Aug 11, 2007)

True,Only 2 cubes.I am afraid I will drop a cube when I am doing three.
The person below me sleeps atleast 10 hours a day.


----------



## gillesvdp (Aug 11, 2007)

False

The person below is planning to cook for about 15 cubers tomorrow evening.


----------



## mahajarama (Aug 11, 2007)

False

The person below has posted in this thread at least 3 times before.


----------



## dolphyfan (Aug 11, 2007)

True 
The person below me can solve the 4x4 BLD. (Wish I could, working on it!!!)


----------



## edd5190 (Aug 12, 2007)

True. (I can do anything if I just put a little but of effort into it)

The person below me will get me an Eastsheen so I can do a 4x4 BLD


----------



## pjk (Aug 13, 2007)

True, if you give me money to buy it and ship it to you.

The person below me plans to attend at least 2 competitions in the next year.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Aug 13, 2007)

True, provided that they are within a reasonable driving distance.

The person below me has had their Pyraminx pop.


----------



## pjk (Aug 13, 2007)

False
The person below me will be enrolled w/ at least 24 credit hours this upcoming semester.


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 14, 2007)

False, I am a working man (slave) that has cooked for 15 cubers, posted over 3 times, dove/dived of a high clif, goes to a lot of competitions, can juggle cubes (but not clubs), pops his pyraminx, sleeps 6 hours a day and got a FMC explanation from gillesvdp

Wow, it sucked not posting here in a while 

The person below me can still come up with an interesting question


----------



## gillesvdp (Aug 15, 2007)

True (I'll try)

The person below me expects to be crowned World Champion in at least one category during the next World Championship.


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 15, 2007)

False, but I didn't expect to win Magic at the Italian Open 2007 either, so everything is possible 

The person below me has tried Fewest Moves


----------



## ExoCorsair (Aug 15, 2007)

True, although I am not very good at it.

The person below me has a stuffed animal in the same room as him right now.


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 15, 2007)

True, is that strange when you are a 31 year old man?

The person below me uses cube-programs like cube explorer, acube, jnettimer, ccnet, cube companion etc


----------



## pjk (Aug 17, 2007)

True

The person below me cubed for at least 1 hour today.


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 17, 2007)

False, not even for 1 hour this week (starting on monday)

The person below me had lunch today


----------



## gillesvdp (Aug 17, 2007)

True (and quite a good one )

The person below me is alone in the room where he/she is.


----------



## apoplectic (Aug 17, 2007)

nope there is my brother sister and my mom in here

the person below me has had pizza in the last 24 hours


----------



## Karthik (Aug 17, 2007)

Nope.But I am hungry now
The person below me can lick the tip of his elbow.


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 17, 2007)

False, but I just did an average of 5 people and actually got to lick one of their elbows 

The person below me has been programming something today


----------



## pjk (Aug 19, 2007)

False
The person below me likes the outdoors better than indoors.


----------



## gillesvdp (Aug 19, 2007)

Both, but I also just like doors. (huh ? )

The person below me is already preparing him/herself for the world championship.


----------



## tim (Aug 20, 2007)

True, practicing bld solves over and over .

The person below me will go to the Worlds by train.


----------



## dolphyfan (Aug 20, 2007)

False, not going to Worlds.(I wish) 
The person below me has won the Sunday Contest before.


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 20, 2007)

false. I only compete in real tournaments and our own weekly competition

The person below me can walk 100 km / 60 miles or more on 1 day (I will do that next weekend)


----------



## gillesvdp (Aug 22, 2007)

False, I don't want to end up in a hospital. 

The person below me is going to live on another continent within 1 year. (I will do that next semester ^^)


----------



## pjk (Aug 22, 2007)

False
The person below me is studying some type of engineering.


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 22, 2007)

True, software engineering is the official name of my 4 years (home) study.

The person below me can type and watch a video at the same time.


----------



## I dream of rubik's cubes (Aug 22, 2007)

True, he's doing that now. 

The person below me owns more than 5 rubik's cubes (not just 3x3x3)


----------



## gillesvdp (Aug 23, 2007)

True (I think I have about 25 3x3's...)

The person below is thinking about quitting his/her job.


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 24, 2007)

false, not anymore

The person below me thinks learning PLL in one night is possible.

(I will finally attempt to learn PLL tonight during a 110 kilometer/24 hour walk: http://www.omloop.com/)


----------



## ExoCorsair (Aug 24, 2007)

True, both learning one and learning twenty-one.

The person below me is lazy and thus does not know all his OLL yet.


----------



## pjk (Aug 25, 2007)

False

The person below me has walked for 5 hours straight before.


----------



## Karthik (Aug 26, 2007)

True.In fact for around 7.5 hours during a night trek.
The person below me can run for 10 kms straight.


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 26, 2007)

True, even a couple of full marathons 15 years ago, but I can still do 10 now.

The person below me has gotten sub 40 on several Fewest Moves Challenges.

P.S. I didn't walk the entire 110 km. The first 20 were fun but then it got dark and boring. I continued untill I reached the first big stop at 35 km. I didn't pause in between. I also found out that learning PLL while walking is extremely hard and learning them in the dark.....I just gave up on it.


----------



## pjk (Aug 26, 2007)

Haha, no kidding. Congrats on how far you got though.

False, haven't really tried yet.

The person below me likes Chemistry.


----------



## Karthik (Aug 27, 2007)

True!Though I am going to be a physicist in another 3 years, I love Chemistry too.
The person below me is learning a foreign language.


----------



## gillesvdp (Aug 27, 2007)

True ! I am learning Korean. 

The person below solved a cube blindfolded to impress a girl. ^^


----------



## tim (Aug 28, 2007)

False. I solved one in front of my sister, but i didn't want to impress her .

The person below me has taught more than 10 people, how to solve the cube.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Aug 28, 2007)

False, but I've inspired about 30.

The person below me has a cube that he uses that is not either the Japanese color scheme or the BOY color scheme.


----------



## Jack (Aug 28, 2007)

True, Square-1...

The person below me can solve a 3x3 with their feet in under 10 minutes.


----------



## watermelon (Aug 28, 2007)

True.

The person below me is still in school.


----------



## pjk (Aug 29, 2007)

True, college.

The person below me has been to Colorado, USA.


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 29, 2007)

False, "only" the Minneapolis-Chicago-New York area.

The person below me has been to Europe


----------



## ExoCorsair (Aug 29, 2007)

True, Germany.

The person below me likes red better than blue.


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 29, 2007)

True, don't know why

The person below me hates traffic jams


----------



## gillesvdp (Aug 29, 2007)

False, because it gives me time to solve cubes 

The person below me is isck but hopes to get better before the next week-end.


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 29, 2007)

False (and maybe you just lost your ride )

The person below me has to much to do every day


----------



## Jack (Aug 29, 2007)

False, pretty much nothing but cubing until school starts again.

The person below me had bought a new 3x3 within the last week.


----------



## dolphyfan (Aug 29, 2007)

True, bought three new DIYs yesterday!!!!!! 
The person below me uses petrus method


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 30, 2007)

False, Keyhole

The person below me has caught up with some "work" today


----------



## gillesvdp (Aug 30, 2007)

True (and I am also better now ^^)

The person thinks his/her country is crazy.


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 30, 2007)

True, but mostly in a positive way. I got to appreciate The Netherlands a lot more after visiting the USA.

The person below me lives an an (almost) empty house


----------



## pjk (Sep 1, 2007)

False, a dorm.

The person below me will attend 1 football game this season.


----------



## KoolCube (Sep 2, 2007)

False
The person below me lives in Canada...


----------



## edd5190 (Sep 2, 2007)

False, USA

The person below me knew that the person who started this thread has made only one post here in their whoooole life lol.


----------



## MAHTI-ANSSI (Sep 2, 2007)

False

The person below me uses Youtube.


----------



## watermelon (Sep 2, 2007)

False.

The person below me is Finnish!


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 3, 2007)

False

The person below me can solve 10 or more different "cube-like" puzzles.


----------



## gillesvdp (Sep 3, 2007)

True

The person below me has listened to a CD of Luther Vandross


----------



## pjk (Sep 4, 2007)

False, not popular in America.

The person below me has listened to a CD of Alan Jackson.


----------



## gillesvdp (Sep 4, 2007)

False, not popular in Belgium. 

The person below me just quit his job.


----------



## MAHTI-ANSSI (Sep 4, 2007)

False, not popular in Finland.

The person below me read this post.


----------



## gillesvdp (Sep 4, 2007)

True, but maybe you should read the post of others. ;-)

The person below me is sick and at home, meaning practicing the cube about 8 hours a day.


----------



## dolphyfan (Sep 4, 2007)

False 
the person below is going to the Pleaseantville Fall competition.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Sep 4, 2007)

True.

The person below me has posted on page 2 of this thread.


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 5, 2007)

False, but that depends on how many posts per page you have. For me this is page 30.

The person below me has a sister


----------



## gillesvdp (Sep 5, 2007)

True

The person below me is dead. (huh ?)


----------



## MAHTI-ANSSI (Sep 5, 2007)

Partly true, I have no life.

The person below me has a bike.


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 5, 2007)

True (I am Dutch )

The person below me smiled after reading the "I have no life" answer.


----------



## Karthik (Sep 5, 2007)

True 
The person below me has never traveled by air.


----------



## gillesvdp (Sep 5, 2007)

True, but I traveled by plane. ;-)

The person below is waiting for someone tonight (and that person is not his/her girl/boyfriend).


----------



## MAHTI-ANSSI (Sep 5, 2007)

True. I am waiting for a flying yellow spoon. 

The person below me doesn't like to be below me.


----------



## Kristoffer Absalonsen (Sep 6, 2007)

True. I want to be above you.

The person below me doesn't like pizza!


----------



## gillesvdp (Sep 6, 2007)

False !

The person below me find it stupid that his girlfriend is in one place and that he will go there in 1 week and that by that time she will be back home.

(Why does she have to be in Krakow now...    )


----------



## pjk (Sep 7, 2007)

False, that would suck.

The person below me knows that this thread has over 9k views (before reading this post of course).


----------



## gillesvdp (Sep 7, 2007)

True

The person below me has a cube in his toilets.


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 7, 2007)

False and maybe that's the reason your girlfriend fled the country?

The person below me is preparing for the Polish Open 2007


----------



## MAHTI-ANSSI (Sep 7, 2007)

False.

The person below me has played guitar.


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 7, 2007)

True, a couple of times although "played" says nothing about quality

The person below me is done working for this week


----------



## gillesvdp (Sep 7, 2007)

True (No I do not have a cube in my toilets HAHA ^^)

The person below me is not alone in his room.

PS: I will tell you next week who I am talking about


----------



## MAHTI-ANSSI (Sep 8, 2007)

True, I'm not in my room.

The person below me is bored.


----------



## gillesvdp (Sep 8, 2007)

False, I'm excited ^^

The person below solves a cube every day.


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 8, 2007)

False. It seems I am just about the only one here that doesn't.

The person below me has read my 5x5x5 edge-pairing examples.


----------



## gillesvdp (Sep 8, 2007)

False. But you explained it to me at the Czech Open I think. 

The person below me speaks 4 different languages.


----------



## KoolCube (Sep 8, 2007)

False

The person below me has been to at least 3 cubing competitions...


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 9, 2007)

True

The person below me will go to at least 3 cubing competitions within the next month


----------



## ExoCorsair (Sep 9, 2007)

False, but possibly two in November.

The person below me has met the person above me.


----------



## gillesvdp (Sep 9, 2007)

True (well, I think so  )

The person below me thinks driving 1400 kms in 1 day is possible.


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 9, 2007)

True, I even think 2400 would be possible if you use a good rotational schedule

The person below me has broken a Personal Record today


----------



## gillesvdp (Sep 9, 2007)

False (at least not in speedcubing ^^)

The person below me has 2 pair of socks on his feet.


----------



## KoolCube (Sep 10, 2007)

false

the person below me likes to climb trees...


----------



## pjk (Sep 10, 2007)

True,

The person below me likes foosball.


----------



## gillesvdp (Sep 10, 2007)

False. (I don't even know what foosball is.)

The person below me can see a Rubik's Cube right now without having to move his eyes away from the screen.


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 10, 2007)

True. In pjk's avatar.

The person below me has watched Friends (so he knows what foosball is)


----------



## clincher (Sep 10, 2007)

True?
I've watched Friends but I think foosball is football?

The person below is going to the World C.


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 10, 2007)

True, but Polish Open first (and foosball is "table-soccer")

The person below me is trying to learn blindfolded solving


----------



## pjk (Sep 10, 2007)

False
The person below me just woke up.


----------



## clincher (Sep 10, 2007)

False

The person below has no pants


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 10, 2007)

False (didn't you mean "has no pants ON"?)

The person below me has solved Square-1 One-Handed


----------



## clincher (Sep 10, 2007)

False 
Yeah that's what I meant
The person below me has never solved a 4x4x4


----------



## gillesvdp (Sep 11, 2007)

False, I have solved quite a few of them ^^

The person below me is happy.


----------



## tim (Sep 11, 2007)

Not really, i forgot my sleeping bag at home, so i have to travel back home tonight in order to sleep comfortable at Kai .

The person below me likes rain.


----------



## gillesvdp (Sep 11, 2007)

True ! I'm Belgian ^^

The person below me will not go out of his home until midnight.


----------



## Kilian (Sep 11, 2007)

True! I stay at home 

The person below me plays a musical instrument..


----------



## ExoCorsair (Sep 11, 2007)

True, but I can play four (but only really play 2).

The person below me has visited New York City.


----------



## gillesvdp (Sep 11, 2007)

True ! (in August 2001 )

The person below me is going to go to bed within the next 15 minutes.


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 11, 2007)

True. Any professional cuber should take his rest before a big tournament. 

The person below me will come to my place, build a bed and sleep in it

Correction: False


----------



## clincher (Sep 12, 2007)

True NOT!!
anyway false
The person below me will build that bed


----------



## gillesvdp (Sep 12, 2007)

Haha True ! ^^
Do I have to bring a hammer or something ??  

The person below me ate today something he/she had never eaten in his/her entirelife.

(I just ate Kimchi ^^)


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 12, 2007)

True, an undetermined salad. (and no, you don't have to bring a hammer. Am I the only one that is afraid that Kim Chi is/was a person)

The person below me can solve a cube blindfolded just after waking up


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 12, 2007)

True, although I missed today's first 4x4 BLD solve which I started 1 minute after waking up, so not today (but I got the second one right immediately after that).

The person below me is hiding how good they are at a cubing event by not participating in the weekly competitions, or by doing something to handicap themselves, to drag down their times.


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 12, 2007)

False. I am hiding something but I do participate.

The person below me likes to travel


----------



## gillesvdp (Sep 12, 2007)

True ! (My friend's name is Jee Yae, not Kim Chi !  )

The person below me has been sick for the past 4 weeks and thinks that he/she will brek his personal record for the longest cold they have ever had (and moreover plans to travel 2500 kms in 4 days).
(OK pretty hard condition )


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 12, 2007)

False

The person below could have answered the above question with True because he has multiple personalities


----------



## KoolCube (Sep 13, 2007)

False

The person below me is a teenager


----------



## clincher (Sep 13, 2007)

True
the person below me can solve the cube OH under a minute


----------



## edd5190 (Sep 13, 2007)

True, just got my first sub-40 average today.

The person below me can solve a 4x4 blindfolded and is willing to teach me how to do centers (I can of course already understand corners and partially understand edges


----------



## DanHarris (Sep 14, 2007)

False

The person below me has never heard of cubestation.co.uk


----------



## blindfold cube (Sep 14, 2007)

False

The person below me is a wiz in math.


----------



## clincher (Sep 14, 2007)

False I'm average on math.

The person below me SUCKS in math


----------



## edd5190 (Sep 15, 2007)

False, I'm 2 grades ahead of where I should be in math

The person below me has met me in person.


----------



## blindfold cube (Sep 15, 2007)

False

The person below me knows what E=mc^2 means.


----------



## edd5190 (Sep 15, 2007)

True, Energy is equal to mass multiplied by the speed of light squared.

The person below me uses K4 method for 4x4.


----------



## DanHarris (Sep 15, 2007)

False, I use reduction method (CE3) with some extra tricks

The person below me will be at WC 2007


----------



## Kilian (Sep 15, 2007)

False

Ther person below me has a notebook


----------



## clincher (Sep 15, 2007)

False
The person below can't solve any cube besides the 3x3x3


----------



## edd5190 (Sep 15, 2007)

False, I can solve 1x1x1 up to 6x6x6

The person below me has cubed for a school talent show.


----------



## clincher (Sep 15, 2007)

False 
The person below has never given a try to Ryan Heise rubik's cube simulator


----------



## DanHarris (Sep 15, 2007)

True

The person below has tried the Heise method and understood it


----------



## KoolCube (Sep 16, 2007)

False

the person below me has an evil arch-enemy.....


----------



## edd5190 (Sep 16, 2007)

False

The person below me has met Matyas Kuti in person (if you answer true, you're very, very, very, very lucky).


----------



## clincher (Sep 16, 2007)

I guess I'm lucky because.... False 
The person below ah what the hell the same thing


----------



## blindfold cube (Sep 16, 2007)

False

The person below me knows how to speak some german.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Sep 16, 2007)

True, taking my 5th year now.

The person below me is going to multiple competitions in November.


----------



## pjk (Sep 16, 2007)

False (I wish I was going to multiple, or even 1)

The person below me has been to Minnesota.


----------



## dolphyfan (Sep 17, 2007)

False 
the person below knew that according to a survey Denver has the dirtiest hands in the states


----------



## MAHTI-ANSSI (Sep 17, 2007)

True, but I have met myself only once (and it still continues!)

The person below me thinks I'm quite good at cubing.


----------



## edd5190 (Sep 19, 2007)

True, you have the WR for solving the cube with feet!

The person below me can solve the cube with chopsticks, and if they cannot, they will get some chopsticks and try after reading this post.


----------



## KoolCube (Sep 19, 2007)

ummm.....false, and then true....

The person below me is considered a nerd/geek by other people...


----------



## blindfold cube (Sep 19, 2007)

true, i guess

It seems often that to someone who can't solve a cube, considers a person who can, a geek/nerd/genius...

The person below me agrees


----------



## ExoCorsair (Sep 19, 2007)

True, I agree.

The person below me has raced the person above me.


----------



## watermelon (Sep 19, 2007)

False.

The person below me will be attending either the Pleasantville Open or the WC 2007.


----------



## pjk (Sep 19, 2007)

False, I wish.

The person below me avg's sub-15 consistently on the 3x3.


----------



## blindfold cube (Sep 20, 2007)

False.

I am lucky to get below 30 sec....

The person below me thinks that they cube way to often.


----------



## KoolCube (Sep 20, 2007)

false, but my friends do...

the person below me has a job


----------



## MAHTI-ANSSI (Sep 21, 2007)

False, luckily

The person below me learns useless things.


----------



## gillesvdp (Sep 21, 2007)

False, learning IAS/IFRS accounting rules are very useful. (huh ?)

The person below me will travel more than 100 kms today.


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 21, 2007)

True. I drive a lot!

The person below me has seen the map of the route Clément, Gilles, Lars and I drove to the Polish Open


----------



## gillesvdp (Sep 21, 2007)

True !  
(Will be included in my report, probably published at the beginning of next week)

The person below me is very tired right now.


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 21, 2007)

False. You really gave me a lot of your common-cold-germs, but it only made my nose tired, not the rest of my body.

The person below me is going to participate in FMC at worlds


----------



## clement (Sep 21, 2007)

True !

The person below don't start with white cross


----------



## ExoCorsair (Sep 21, 2007)

Partially true; I start with white cross if and only if it makes the shortest cross (same goes for any other color).

The person below me is applying to colleges for fall 2008.


----------



## clincher (Sep 21, 2007)

False
The person below me has a cube on his hand now


----------



## gillesvdp (Sep 22, 2007)

False (how is this possible ??)

The person below just saved a kitty from being eaten by a a very very big dog. ^^


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 22, 2007)

False (I just got back from a walk with a very very big (but non-kitty-eating) dog)

The person below me broke a PB today on 5x5x5


----------



## KoolCube (Sep 22, 2007)

False....

The person below has atleast 5 3x3x3 cubes...


----------



## gillesvdp (Sep 22, 2007)

True, I have more than 20 of them.

The person below me is eating something right now.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 23, 2007)

gillesvdp said:


> True, I have more than 20 of them.
> 
> The person below me is eating something right now.



False, but I'm chewing gum. (maybe that counts?)

The person below me solves at least one cube BLD every day.


----------



## tim (Sep 23, 2007)

True, at least 10 

The person below me is still looking for a place to stay during the Worlds.


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 23, 2007)

False, I am sharing a room with Bob Burton. (Hopefully you find something, otherwise just let me know)

The person below me knows how to do an inverse scramble for fewest moves (I think it looks cool when you check to see if it is valid and it "magically" solves itself in the last couple of moves)


----------



## ExoCorsair (Sep 23, 2007)

False.

The person below me is sick.


----------



## blindfold cube (Sep 23, 2007)

False

The person below me wants summer vacation to come back


----------



## gillesvdp (Sep 23, 2007)

False, cause that means the world championship would still be far away...

The person below me is the only one dressed in the room.


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 23, 2007)

True, my dog never wears clothes.

The person below me will see his parents today


----------



## Erik (Sep 23, 2007)

As usual yes 
The person below me has a very tight schedule for the upcoming weeks....


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 23, 2007)

True, moving (finally) work deadlines and a trip to Budapest

The person below me thinks that sunday should become a "rest" day like it says in the bible


----------



## tim (Sep 23, 2007)

That's a difficult one. I would say true, but it's almost impossible in our times.

The person below me doesn't take any "drugs" (including alcohol and nicotine).

@Arnaud: i already have a room (ginkgo hostel) in budapest. thanks for your help, anyway .


----------



## gillesvdp (Sep 23, 2007)

False, I drink a beer sometimes ;-)

The person below me wears only 1 cloth right now. (I am very much focused on cothes these days  )


----------



## Erik (Sep 23, 2007)

false though, it'd be true if I read this 30 min from now... 
The person below me thinks it still takes too long to Budapest!


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 23, 2007)

False, I could use some more time to train/prepare actually

The person below me knows how you (I) can solve a randomly scrambled Magic with only 1 look

P.S. Gilles, does that focus on clothes mean that you and your girlfriend are finally in the same country ?


----------



## ExoCorsair (Sep 24, 2007)

False. I want to see a video. 

The person below me is annoyed at the 10 minute cap on YouTube.


----------



## pjk (Sep 24, 2007)

True.

The person below me will be at the World Championship 2007 soon


----------



## joey (Sep 24, 2007)

True.

The WC07 will be the persons first competition? (Like me, so be nice if you see me!)


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 24, 2007)

False, but it will be my first competition in Hungary. And I will be nice to you when I see you.

The person below me thinks that the Olympic Cubes will be available for sale at Worlds.

P.S. How to solve a magic in 1 look:
Receive it in scrambled state with your eyes closed. Get it back to flat 2x4 without looking. Then have 1 look and solve the "permutation"


----------



## gillesvdp (Sep 24, 2007)

False, Olympic Cubes will never be on sale (I think).

The person below me has a 2x2x6 on his desk.


----------



## pjk (Sep 26, 2007)

False
The person below me has at least 12 cube-like puzzles in sight of them right now.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Sep 26, 2007)

True, if including Megaminx, and Pyraminx.

The person below me doesn't like the color blue.


----------



## blindfold cube (Sep 26, 2007)

False, blue is my favorite color

The person below me has DSL


----------



## gillesvdp (Sep 26, 2007)

True

The person learned a 3-layer method for something else than the Rubik's Cube. (in my case: Finance and Asset valuation ^^)


----------



## DanHarris (Sep 26, 2007)

False

The person below me cubes on the toilet


----------



## MAHTI-ANSSI (Sep 26, 2007)

False

The person below me has a tattoo.


----------



## gillesvdp (Sep 27, 2007)

False

The person below woke up less than 4 hours ago.


----------



## clincher (Sep 27, 2007)

False
The person below me is eating a large meal


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 28, 2007)

False, it's morning.

The person below me is going to spend a lot of money today (like 150000 Euro)


----------



## gillesvdp (Sep 28, 2007)

True, I do that every day just for food purposes.  

The person below is going to another country today.


----------



## blindfold cube (Sep 28, 2007)

False

The person below me is a war veteran.


----------



## gillesvdp (Sep 29, 2007)

False

The person below me almost died today eating "Madame Jeannette" (also named "Sambal Setan")


----------



## pjk (Oct 2, 2007)

False
The person below me knows that this thread has over 10k views.


----------



## gillesvdp (Oct 3, 2007)

True, and I know that this has already been asked. 

The person below me will give an interview today because he/she is competing in the World Championship.


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 3, 2007)

False (interview=no, WC=yes)

The person below me likes one part of his house (the "done" part for me) better than another poart (the "to be done" part for me)


----------



## ExoCorsair (Oct 3, 2007)

True, the first and second floors vs. the basement.

The person below me is excited for the weekend.


----------



## joey (Oct 3, 2007)

Yes, very!

The person below will be watching speedcubing.com like a hawk to keep up with the WC, because unfortunately can't go.


----------



## Cheese (Oct 3, 2007)

True!
The person below is ranked in the top 100 for blindfold solving.


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 3, 2007)

False. You are not ranked if you don't solve it at least once. (I am in the top-10 for Multi-blind though :confused

The person below me is going to meet me and about 300 other cubers at Worlds.


----------



## Ravi (Oct 3, 2007)

False. 

The person below me can juggle.


----------



## dolphyfan (Oct 4, 2007)

True 
The person below me has fifa07


----------



## radaxy (Oct 6, 2007)

true
the person below me can solve a professor cube in under 2mins


----------



## chue.hsien (Oct 6, 2007)

false i take 10mins
the person below me is mugging for exams


----------



## pjk (Oct 7, 2007)

False,
The person below me is enjoying the weekend.


----------



## MAHTI-ANSSI (Oct 7, 2007)

True

The person below me is alive.


----------



## clincher (Oct 8, 2007)

False
the person below me laughed when he read false


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 9, 2007)

false, maybe I am to tired to laugh?

The person below me DNF-ed at least 3 things at Worlds


----------



## clincher (Oct 9, 2007)

lol to tired to laugh


----------



## Erik (Oct 10, 2007)

AvGalen said:


> false, maybe I am to tired to laugh?
> 
> The person below me DNF-ed at least 3 things at Worlds



True and some more than 3 too..
I DNF-ed
multiple BLD (off by 3 twisted corners)
my 2nd normal BLD attempt
my 4x4 BLD attempt
2x magic + avg
2x mmagic + avg
1 clock + avg

is that enough?
The person below me wants revenge at Dutch Open


----------



## gillesvdp (Oct 11, 2007)

False, but I think a guy named R**a will want a bit of revenge in a certain (OH) event.  

The person below is sick. ^^
(Yes I had to get sick again, I can't go to a competition without being sick  )


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 11, 2007)

False, just tired

The person below me will sleep at my place this week

P.S. Get well (and stay well) soon Gilles


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Oct 12, 2007)

False, who are you?(lol)

The person below me can solve a rubik's cube...UNDERWATER!?


----------



## h3ndrik (Oct 12, 2007)

false, although that would be an interesting thing to do with only one breath of air. but i don't want to dip one of my cubes in water  
the person below me haven't had enough money to participate in worlds. (flights and stuff...)


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 12, 2007)

False. That is the advantage of being 31 and having a good job.

The person below me has never read a post of me before


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Oct 12, 2007)

False, Once(other than this)
The person under me knows all the OLLs.


----------



## clincher (Oct 12, 2007)

true NOT!
My goal is to know the 7 basic oll lol
The person below me can solve the cube without blinking


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Oct 12, 2007)

True!(funny you should ask lol, i've actully tried! best person at starting contest )

the person below me, gets sub 20 averages...tough lol


----------



## Karthik (Oct 14, 2007)

False 
Still stuck at around 25.
The person below me has taught his/her mom/dad to solve the cube.


----------



## MAHTI-ANSSI (Oct 14, 2007)

False, my dad taught me and now I'm teaching him. He's still averaging around 40 seconds.

The person below me doesn't listen to metal.


----------



## clincher (Oct 14, 2007)

FALSE
I love everything that has to do with rock music.

The person below only knows 2 OLL


----------



## blindfold cube (Oct 14, 2007)

False
I know more than 7 OLLs

The person below me gets good grades in school


----------



## MAHTI-ANSSI (Oct 14, 2007)

True

The person below me has tried a real 6x6x6 cube.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Oct 14, 2007)

False 
3x3 4 l1f3!!

The person below me has a girlfriend.


----------



## KoolCube (Oct 15, 2007)

False (i'm a girl)

The person below me has scoliosis.....


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 15, 2007)

False

The person below me wants to be my girlfriend


----------



## MAHTI-ANSSI (Oct 15, 2007)

False 

The person below me knows what supercentenarian means.


----------



## Davepencilguin (Oct 15, 2007)

True
Supercentenarian - a person who has reached the age of 110.

The person below me unicycles.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Oct 15, 2007)

False

The person below me is older than 18.


----------



## Karthik (Oct 16, 2007)

True.I am 19.
The person below me knows someone who is a leapling.


----------



## h3ndrik (Oct 16, 2007)

true.
the person below me has met the person above me.


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 16, 2007)

False

The person below me has physically met a top-100 speedcuber besides at tournaments.


----------



## MAHTI-ANSSI (Oct 16, 2007)

True, at least myself

The person below me has a Rubik's wrist.


----------



## Protest (Oct 17, 2007)

False.
The person below me watches naruto.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Oct 17, 2007)

False.

The person below me has broken at least two PBs today.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Oct 17, 2007)

False 

the person below me can average sub 20s!?


----------



## gillesvdp (Oct 17, 2007)

True ^^

The person below me has not been home for more than a month.


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 17, 2007)

False, but my new house doesn't feel (and certainly doesn't look like) home yet.

The person below me thinks Fewest Moves and Without Inspection should be regular events in every competition


----------



## MAHTI-ANSSI (Oct 17, 2007)

True

The person below me is a world champion.


----------



## clincher (Oct 17, 2007)

True!
well maybe not... so false
the person below knows spanish


----------



## pjk (Oct 17, 2007)

Somewhat true, I can speak enough to get by.

The person below me can speak German fluently.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Oct 17, 2007)

False!!!!!!!!
^the statement above this is true. Very True^

The person below me, has competed with the person above me ?


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Oct 17, 2007)

False

The person below me thinks that the below statement is true.
This statement is false.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Oct 17, 2007)

True!

The person below me, thinks:

The Statement below, is false.
The Statement above is false.
The first Statement is false.


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 18, 2007)

Undefined, input error on "The Statement below". Nu such object exists 

The person below me will have over 100 posts by the end of the year.


----------



## Karthik (Oct 18, 2007)

True!
I already have.
The person below me thinks that Windows Vista sucks.


----------



## gillesvdp (Oct 18, 2007)

False

The person below me is a cube collector in addition to be a speedcuber.


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 18, 2007)

True, False, True, False, True, False, aaaaaargh........ I don't know any more. I don't consider myself a collector, but if I look at my collection I think I am turning into one.

The person below me owns a "collectors" puzzle, like domino or barrel.


----------



## Joël (Oct 18, 2007)

True

I think the babylon tower counts as a collectors item.. Doesn't it?

The person below me is WR-holder for the 3x3 cube and megaminx.


----------



## Erik (Oct 18, 2007)

True,
the person below me is the European Champion, has won more than 5 competitions, was 6th in Budapest and his worst ranking on his official events is 39, shared among multiple BLD and normal BLD, owns the cube where the WR is set on. Oh and the person below me his website ought to be back online!!!


----------



## Joël (Oct 18, 2007)

True I think.

The person below me likes to walk around naked in his living room, inspired by Alanis Morissette.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Oct 19, 2007)

False lol.
The person below me, can solve the cube BLD, OH, and Under water


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 19, 2007)

True, but not at the same time

The person below me likes driving


----------



## gillesvdp (Oct 19, 2007)

Haha true !

The person below me has a red car. ^^


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 19, 2007)

> The person below me has a red car. ^^


 
True, but I also have a yellow car.

The person below me knows the person aboves me (that makes stranges mixtures between below and above)


----------



## edd5190 (Oct 20, 2007)

True and false, depending on what you mean by "knows". He was one of my first suscribers on youtube!

The person below me knows Mary Tudor's more common nickname. (it's in a book I'm reading)


----------



## clincher (Oct 20, 2007)

WTF? False
La persona abajo mio no entendio esto


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 20, 2007)

False? What does entendio mean?

The person below me broke at least 1 personal best on this weeks competition (for me 25 on fmc, 2:12 on 5x5x5)


----------



## ExoCorsair (Oct 20, 2007)

True, the 4x4x4 (1:18.66).

The person below me has competed in more than 20 weekly competitions.


----------



## edd5190 (Oct 20, 2007)

Probably false...

The person below me likes hot cheetos

PS: Mary Tudor= Bloody Mary


----------



## clincher (Oct 20, 2007)

True
entendio means understood
the person below me has more than 20 3x3x3s


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 21, 2007)

True, if I can count things like 3x3x3-in-a-jar, and spherical versions too.

The person below me knows about Stefans proposal for scrambling MegaMinx


----------



## MAHTI-ANSSI (Oct 21, 2007)

False?

The person below me is good at FMC


----------



## gillesvdp (Oct 21, 2007)

True, if you consider good to be below 100 moves ^^

The person below me has not yet solved a cube today.


----------



## MAHTI-ANSSI (Oct 21, 2007)

False, that's physically impossible.

The person below me has an uncle.


----------



## watermelon (Oct 21, 2007)

True.

The person below me is going to a competition between now and the end of the year.


----------



## Erik (Oct 21, 2007)

True probably
The person below me has been to at least 5 competitions this year


----------



## ExoCorsair (Oct 21, 2007)

False, but I hope to do so by the end of November.

The person below me has a sore muscle.


----------



## Davepencilguin (Oct 21, 2007)

False

The person below me plays an instrument.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Oct 21, 2007)

True - piano, trumpet, violin, guitar.

The person below me can type at 100 WPM using QWERTY.


----------



## CorwinShiu (Oct 22, 2007)

False, I'm a Dvoark typer at 70 ;p

The person below me is good at juggling


----------



## Davepencilguin (Oct 22, 2007)

True- or, at least I like to THINK I'm good.

The person below me has cube videos on youtube.


----------



## clincher (Oct 22, 2007)

True! click on the link in my signature
the person below doesn't use fridrich method


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 23, 2007)

True. I use keyhole + 4 look last layer.

The person below me thinks this topic will reach 2500 posts


----------



## clincher (Oct 23, 2007)

if we keep on going True
the person below me knows the person above him


----------



## gillesvdp (Oct 23, 2007)

False, I don't know the person who lives on the 4th floor (I live on the 3rd ;-))

The person below me thinks this answer was not the one expecter by clincher ^^


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Oct 23, 2007)

True.

The person below me thinks the person above me is the person above the person above the person below me.


----------



## h3ndrik (Oct 23, 2007)

true... i guess 

the person below me has seen Kai Jiptner & Michael Bechtatou in television today.


----------



## Erik (Oct 24, 2007)

True, and actually on TV on via internet 
the person below me has seen the equal solve of Joel and me


----------



## ExoCorsair (Oct 24, 2007)

True, still trying to figure that one out.

The person below me knows what Finale (the program) is.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Oct 24, 2007)

False, what is it?
the person below me, loves football(american)


----------



## gillesvdp (Oct 24, 2007)

False

The person below beat a new PB today.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 24, 2007)

True - my best non-lucky 3x3x3 OH single solve time: 47.56 seconds.

The person below me doesn't think that American football should be called "football".


----------



## ExoCorsair (Oct 24, 2007)

True!

The person below me has had a sub-15 OH solve.

Finale is a music composition program, works with MIDIs as well.


----------



## hdskull (Oct 24, 2007)

False. how many people actually have had that ?

the person below me had their first successful bld solve within the past 6 months.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Oct 24, 2007)

False.
the person below me can average sub 30 with roux method


----------



## clincher (Oct 25, 2007)

False
the person below think's I have to learn all OLLs


----------



## hdskull (Oct 25, 2007)

False, you shouldn't average 38, if you have.

The person below me thought their baseball team would've made it to the world series this year.


----------



## gillesvdp (Oct 25, 2007)

False, I don't have a baseball team.

The person below me eats 10 fruits every day.


----------



## Karthik (Oct 25, 2007)

True.I eat 10(Binary) fruits everyday 
The person below recently received his order of puzzles.


----------



## masterofthebass (Oct 25, 2007)

True. Just today infact.

The person below me has solved a square-1 one-handed.


----------



## hdskull (Oct 26, 2007)

karthikputhraya said:


> True.I eat 10(Binary) fruits everyday
> The person below recently received his order of puzzles.



LMAO!!! very nice one. 

False, I don't own a square 1 nor have i solved it.

The person below me plays an instrument.


----------



## shawnlee (Oct 26, 2007)

True, I play the drums

The person below me just when to the toilet


----------



## clincher (Oct 26, 2007)

False 
the person below has never played counter strike


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Oct 26, 2007)

False, *BOOM!!! HEADSHOT!!!!!!!!!!*
The person below me, is addicted to counterstrike.


----------



## clincher (Oct 26, 2007)

True! hahaha
the person below is too


----------



## gillesvdp (Oct 26, 2007)

False...I was ;-) ;-)

The person below will not go to another competition this year.


----------



## Davepencilguin (Oct 27, 2007)

Hopefully false, depending on when the next Florida Open is...

The person below be has been bitten by an uncommon/exotic animal.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Oct 27, 2007)

False, never bitten by anything.

The person below me did an average of 100 today.


----------



## hdskull (Oct 28, 2007)

False, I'll do one after college apps. (or maybe before caltech )

The person below me checks this forum at least 3 times a day.


----------



## Karthik (Oct 28, 2007)

True.
The person below me got wet in the rain today.


----------



## clincher (Oct 28, 2007)

False 
the person is getting amazed by how far this game has gotten


----------



## Davepencilguin (Oct 28, 2007)

True: 140 pages!

The person below me has tiles instead of stickers on his or her best cube.


----------



## hdskull (Oct 28, 2007)

False, I always prefer stickers over tiles.

The person below me has/had at least 4 3x3x3s.


----------



## clincher (Oct 29, 2007)

True
the person below doesn't own a 5x5x5


----------



## Davepencilguin (Oct 29, 2007)

false I just restickered it... what a pain!

The person below me is dressing up this Wednesday.


----------



## pjk (Oct 29, 2007)

False, most likely.

The person below me just watched the World Series (MLB).


----------



## hdskull (Oct 30, 2007)

False, wasn't interested in the red sox nor the rockies.

The person below me is from a country that's not USA


----------



## clincher (Oct 31, 2007)

True
the person below is from south or central america


----------



## Karthik (Oct 31, 2007)

False.India.
The person below me knows what "Amarok" is.


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 31, 2007)

True. It is legendary 

The person below me has done a succesfull blindfolded average


----------



## MAHTI-ANSSI (Oct 31, 2007)

False, I haven't done even a single BLD solve in almost 12 months (lazyness)

The person below me eats rye bread.


----------



## pjk (Nov 1, 2007)

True,
The person below me finds titration interesting.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 1, 2007)

False.
Well, maybe I did once, and maybe I might again someday, but I'll never admit it. I was once a chemist, and decided after 5 years in grad school that I hated chemistry and switched to computer science, so I refuse to admit that I find titration interesting, whether I actually do or not. 

The person below me had a frustrating/disappointing cubing result today.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Nov 1, 2007)

False, haven't timed any solves yet today (this helps me, actually).

The person below me has met the person above me in a competition.


----------



## clincher (Nov 1, 2007)

false 
the person below has never solved a 3x3x3


----------



## Karthik (Nov 2, 2007)

Is that a joke?Ha ha.
The person below me is working on his website these days.


----------



## clincher (Nov 2, 2007)

False
Of course is a joke
The person below thought I was being serious


----------



## cubingyoyo (Nov 3, 2007)

False.

The person below me doesn't know who i am or where i came from.


----------



## Karthik (Nov 3, 2007)

False.
I know that you are a cuber and you come from planet earth. 
The person below me has noticed that the answer to the last seven posts has been "false".


----------



## Jack (Nov 3, 2007)

False (make that 8 now).
The person below me has been to more than 5 competitions.


----------



## Davepencilguin (Nov 3, 2007)

false (9 now)

The person below me has imitated Darth Vader's voice at least once in their life.


----------



## hdskull (Nov 3, 2007)

True, I'm planning out my club's.

The person below me is going to competition within the next month.


----------



## Davepencilguin (Nov 3, 2007)

False

The person below me thinks that hdskull actually answered the question above the one he was supposed to


----------



## hdskull (Nov 3, 2007)

true, cuz i was the one who answered it, lol.

the person below me has cubed more than he exercised in the past week.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Nov 4, 2007)

True, although I did play a fair amount of volleyball this week.

The person below me is going to the VA Open.


----------



## pjk (Nov 5, 2007)

False
The person below me has had a 10.xx 3x3 solve (lucky or non-lucky).


----------



## watermelon (Nov 5, 2007)

True.
The person below me has restickered a 5x5 before.


----------



## masterofthebass (Nov 5, 2007)

True. I've stickered about 5 of them. Some of them even twice.

The person below me is going to a competiton on the 24th.


----------



## Erik (Nov 5, 2007)

True: Dutch Championship.
The person below me brings a friend with him/her to the next tournament


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 5, 2007)

True - my wife and both my oldest daughters to the Virginia Open. (They are certainly my friends.)

The person below me is going to compete in an event they've never competed in before at the next tournament they go to.


----------



## Karthik (Nov 5, 2007)

True.
I have never been to a tournament before.So what ever I compete next time will be my first. 
The person below me thinks he needs to change his BLD method.


----------



## MAHTI-ANSSI (Nov 5, 2007)

True. DNS isn't a good method

The person below me thinks I am crazy.


----------



## Erik (Nov 5, 2007)

True! 
The person below me thinks you have to be crazy to cube..


----------



## Davepencilguin (Nov 5, 2007)

True. After the 24 hour marathon, I don't even want to THINK about cubing.
well, only for a few weeks 

The person below me might attempt a 24 hour marathon.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Nov 5, 2007)

True, sometime over the summer when there is no school and when I can grab a friend to help scramble.


----------



## pjk (Nov 7, 2007)

------

The person below me drinks at least a bottle of water each day.


----------



## hdskull (Nov 7, 2007)

True.

The person below me does not live in California.


----------



## amateurguy (Nov 8, 2007)

True.

The person below me has tried/managed to solve a virtual cube blindfolded.


----------



## pjk (Nov 9, 2007)

True

The person below me is in college.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Nov 9, 2007)

False,

The person below me has 10+ cubes(of any size, but still, cubical)


----------



## ExoCorsair (Nov 9, 2007)

True.

The person below me runs his own website.


----------



## Karthik (Nov 11, 2007)

True.
The person below me has solved cubes at least up to order 10.


----------



## masterofthebass (Nov 11, 2007)

True, I'm working on a 20x20 but I'm too lazy to finish it.

The person below me can solve a standard magic one-handed. (I can't figure out how)


----------



## ExoCorsair (Nov 11, 2007)

True, takes about 10 seconds.

The person below me is slower than average today.


----------



## pjk (Nov 13, 2007)

False
The person below me has a major test this week.


----------



## Karthik (Nov 13, 2007)

True.
The person below me woke up 5 minutes before he read this post.


----------



## masterofthebass (Nov 13, 2007)

True. That's odd that you knew that.
The person below me has a custom designed magic.


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 13, 2007)

False, only chess-magic, magic balls, make-the-cube and regulars

The person below me just finished a really big amount of work

P.S. no use denying it karthikputhraya. You are either stalking masterofthebass or the two of you are a couple


----------



## Karthik (Nov 13, 2007)

True.I just finished my exam today.
The person below me knows how it feels like not having slept for more than 40 hours straight.

BTW, nice try Arnaud


----------



## masterofthebass (Nov 13, 2007)

I don't think we're a couple. The long distance thing from the US to India isn't really an easy thing to do...


----------



## hdskull (Nov 14, 2007)

masterofthebass said:


> I don't think we're a couple. The long distance thing from the US to India isn't really an easy thing to do...



hahaha 



karthikputhraya said:


> The person below me knows how it feels like not having slept for more than 40 hours straight.



True, and also played 6 straight hours of basketball in those 40 hours. I do this once a year for band.

The person below me owns at least 3 different brand of cubes. (Rubik's, Chinese, Mefferts, .... etc)


----------



## ExoCorsair (Nov 14, 2007)

True. Mefferts, Eastsheen, Rubik's 5x5x5s. (not to mention other sized cubes...)

The person below me hopes to witness a sub-12 average on the 24th.


----------



## hdskull (Nov 14, 2007)

I think sub 12 average will happen before that, if Nakajima makes it to Ibraki. and I think we'll see more than just sub 12 2H, probably sub 20 OH also.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Nov 14, 2007)

I meant in person, and possibly be able to personally record it.


----------



## pjk (Nov 16, 2007)

--

The person below me with party tonight.


----------



## hdskull (Nov 18, 2007)

if you mean will party, then False.

the person below me does not know the sn of the person who started this thread w/o checking.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Nov 18, 2007)

True.

The person below me was very close to a new PB today.


----------



## masterofthebass (Nov 18, 2007)

True, 11.77 when my PB is 11.67. So close...

The person below me is home from school for thanksgiving break. (Probably only true if you're in the US).


----------



## gillesvdp (Nov 18, 2007)

Indeed 
False

The person below me has a lot of work and is sorry not to be often enough present on this forum.


----------



## jackolanternsoup (Nov 19, 2007)

False I'm having holidays now 

The person below me doesn't like spaghetti.


----------



## hdskull (Nov 21, 2007)

False, I ate spaghetti today(I don't like the ones I make, haha.)

The person below me does not know what "Black Friday" is.


----------



## gillesvdp (Nov 22, 2007)

False, I know ^^

The person below won recently an all expense paid trip.


----------



## hdskull (Nov 22, 2007)

****sorry, but out of topic****

Which competitions/places/events would win you a all expense paid trip ? I've been wanting to know.

Reply here: http://speedsolving.com/showthread.php?t=1996


----------



## Erik (Nov 22, 2007)

gillesvdp said:


> False, I know ^^
> 
> The person below won recently an all expense paid trip.



False I never have won an all expense paid trip ever..
The person below me already voted on the poll on where he/she wants the next WC to be held


----------



## Karthik (Nov 23, 2007)

True.
The person below me can keep his eyes open when he sneezes.


----------



## edd5190 (Nov 24, 2007)

True.

The person below me has seen this: http://cube.garron.us/misc/too_long.htm


----------



## Erik (Nov 24, 2007)

True,
the person below me just lost a WR


----------



## edd5190 (Nov 24, 2007)

*checks WCA stats for youngest BLD solver*... false 

The person below me has solved a Japanese color schemed cube.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Nov 24, 2007)

True, 5x5x5.

The person below me is at a competition right now.


----------



## Karthik (Nov 24, 2007)

False.Wish I was.
BTW Justin, it is impossible to sneeze with your eyes open.
The person below me is on a Dvorak keyboard right now.


----------



## edd5190 (Nov 24, 2007)

True, I love Dvorak.

P.S. There was an episode about that on Mythbusters, and a discussion about this in the first days of this thread. If you hould your eyes open when you sneeze, then it will work.

The person below me hasn't eaten anything tastier than a cookie this week because of the stomach flu (like me  )


----------



## pjk (Nov 25, 2007)

False

The person below me is looking forward to watching football (NFL) tomorrow (Sunday).


----------



## gillesvdp (Nov 25, 2007)

True

The person below me is 75 days away from living on another continent.


----------



## edd5190 (Nov 25, 2007)

False, USA is the only country for me  Japan doesn't sound too bad though. They could invent robots that can solve cubes in sub-10 avg 

The person below me has played at least once on a Nintend Wii.


----------



## pjk (Nov 26, 2007)

True
The person below me has played Earth 20:25 before (texted based strategy game online)


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Nov 30, 2007)

False.
The person below me, has been to 5+ Competitions(or speedcubing events)


----------



## ExoCorsair (Nov 30, 2007)

True, five.

The person below me volunteers.


----------



## edd5190 (Dec 1, 2007)

[snip]False, but on Dec. 7, it will be true  There will be an unofficial cube meet in Berkeley. http://twistypuzzles.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=8322[/snip]Darn, too late 
It depends on what I'm volunteering for.

The person below me has a chance of attending the cube meet.


----------



## gillesvdp (Dec 1, 2007)

False. I don't know what "the cube meet" is. :s

The person below me knows what "forward vertical integration" means. ^^


----------



## Jacco (Dec 1, 2007)

False, no idea ^^

The person below me has got a sticker/tile set from CubeSmith.


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 1, 2007)

True... Let's count. about 10. 

The person below me has had a vast improvement in the past couple of days.


----------



## Jacco (Dec 1, 2007)

True, got my average from ~1:20 one week ago to ~55 seconds today.

The person below me has got an official SpeedStacks Stackmat.


----------



## edd5190 (Dec 1, 2007)

True, I have two actually


----------



## ExoCorsair (Dec 1, 2007)

The person below me will post a question.


----------



## edd5190 (Dec 2, 2007)

True XD

The person below me uses a Rubik's DIY as their main cube.


----------



## Jacco (Dec 2, 2007)

False, still using two normal store cubes, I'm thinking aobut buy a DIY.

The person below me can't think of a next statement to post..


----------



## Kemp_Drumsalot (Dec 2, 2007)

True
UHhhhhhhh...........
The person below me wants to sponsor me and send me a DIY cube.


----------



## Jacco (Dec 2, 2007)

False, I'm sorry 

The person below me uses Silicon Spray as lubricant.


----------



## Kemp_Drumsalot (Dec 2, 2007)

True, Haha I tried Jacco =-P

The person below me has used cubetimer.com


----------



## pjk (Dec 3, 2007)

False

The person below me just watched a movie.


----------



## Kemp_Drumsalot (Dec 3, 2007)

False

The person below me has a product from East Sheen.


----------



## Jacco (Dec 3, 2007)

False, but probably in the next few days =)

The person below me is listening to music.


----------



## jackolanternsoup (Dec 3, 2007)

True (Didn't see it till i clicked on the link hence causing me to see it so...)

The person below me loves durian. (probably gonna end up being false XD)


----------



## amateurguy (Dec 3, 2007)

True!

Nyehehe! We Malaysians...

The person below me believes that continuous speedcubing practice can increase speed in solving algebra problems.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Dec 3, 2007)

False, never.

The person below me won a competition (cubing or non-cubing) in the past week.


----------



## Kemp_Drumsalot (Dec 4, 2007)

True, had a small rubik's competition.

The person below me likes clam chowder.


----------



## edd5190 (Dec 4, 2007)

True, especially with steak and baked potato that has sour cream on it. 

The person below me has completed a BLD average.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 4, 2007)

True - several times. A few weeks ago I got my first BLD average that had zero DNFs in it!

The person below me has solved 3x3x3 BLD using more than two different methods.


----------



## joey (Dec 4, 2007)

Yes, I think I have done more 4 methods, not including Hybrid methods  

The person below me has gone single sub4 on 2x2.


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 4, 2007)

True, my best is 1.87. 3 move solution, but I didn't know it until after I did it. 

The person below me has decided to do a major change in their cubing (new method, new cube, etc.)


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 4, 2007)

True, starting 2008-01-01 I will start become a color neutral Petrus/Fridrich/Roux/EEA solver that uses fewest moves techniques while doing speedsolves. (I am not kidding about the Petrus/Fridrich/Roux/EEA, and the rest.....)

The person below me has gotten a sub-30 fewest moves solve in a competition.


----------



## pjk (Dec 4, 2007)

False

The person below me has an avatar.


----------



## Jacco (Dec 4, 2007)

True

The person below me has got a big cube (4x4/5x5)


----------



## gillesvdp (Dec 4, 2007)

True !

The person below me does not like to have a course at 8AM untill 10AM and then another one from 6PM untill 9PM while having to stay at the university for the entire perioid inbetween. :-( :-(


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 4, 2007)

Somewhat true. I have class from 9-12 and then lab from 8-10. Too bad I live on campus.

The person below me (as probably stated in a previous question) thinks this thread is completely ridiculous.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Dec 4, 2007)

True, I guess.

The person below me realizes that he will be posting the 1500th reply in this thread.


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 4, 2007)

True 

The person below me has over 50 replies in this thread


----------



## Kemp_Drumsalot (Dec 4, 2007)

False, only about 3.

The person below me drinks Pepsi.


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 5, 2007)

True, but I would like to drink coke. It's all they have here at school.

The person below me just made a stupid, stupid mistake that cost him/her a good time on a BLD. Off by a 3-cycle on my 13min 4x4 bld... (red-yellow, not yellow-red!!!!)


----------



## amateurguy (Dec 5, 2007)

True. 

I was going to hit a pretty fast time but I forgot to fix the parity and only realised it about 50 moves in so I had to reverse myself all the way to fix it and start again. Still DNF'ed from an EP mistake. 

The person below me loathes High School Musical.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Dec 5, 2007)

True.

The person below did not solve a single cube in the past 24 hours.


----------



## Kemp_Drumsalot (Dec 5, 2007)

False.

The person below me knows how to do a 5x5


----------



## FU (Dec 5, 2007)

True but if you timed me on a Stackmat it would probably run out of batteries.

The person below cannot do BLD solves.


----------



## hdskull (Dec 5, 2007)

False.

The person below me has tried solving with feet.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Dec 5, 2007)

True.

The person below me uses fixed width on this forum.


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 6, 2007)

True, I maximise the window 

The person below me can help Erik and me "survive" in Sweden


----------



## philkt731 (Dec 6, 2007)

False. No one can survive 13 straight hours of cubing (well, maybe...).

The person below me has gone to at least 10 competitions.


----------



## hdskull (Dec 6, 2007)

False, I will as time goes on. (only been to 1)

The person below me holds a National Record, Continental Record, or World Record.


----------



## MAHTI-ANSSI (Dec 6, 2007)

True, all of them.

The person below me is bored.


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 6, 2007)

False. I am never bored. There is much nice nice stuff to do (and work that gets in the way)

The person below me knows what Sinterklaas is


----------



## Jacco (Dec 6, 2007)

True, (4x4 Rubik's, 5x5 Eastsheen gekregen, dankzij jouw tutorial kan ik 5x5 nu solven )

The person below me has to do a lot of homework right now.


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 6, 2007)

Somewhat True. It's not now, but this weekend is going to be all homework.

The person below me has snow right outside they're window as they type.


----------



## Erik (Dec 6, 2007)

False, I wish it was true!
The person below me is now making quick plans for a last-minute competition next week.


----------



## Kemp_Drumsalot (Dec 7, 2007)

False (I wish, but I am getting some more cube supplies this week)

The person below me can tell me if CRC 880 Silicon Spray is actually this link or not http://www.acehardware.com/product/index.jsp?productId=1443552&cp=&sr=1&origkw=crc&kw=crc&parentPage=search&searchId=20580394913


----------



## hdskull (Dec 7, 2007)

True, it's not(at least I don't think it is, I own a couple cans of CRC silicone).

The person below me dreaded SATs.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Dec 7, 2007)

False, although I don't like my SAT II scores.

The person below me has college applications to fill.


----------



## pjk (Dec 9, 2007)

False
The person below me is eating a cookie as they read this.


----------



## hdskull (Dec 9, 2007)

False, brushing my teeth.

The person below me has a Gmail account.


----------



## jackolanternsoup (Dec 9, 2007)

True.  Long Live Gmail.

The person below me likes the sound/feeling of 'nails on a chalkboard'


----------



## Jacco (Dec 9, 2007)

eeks, no way! false

The person below me has got a better PB than me at 3x3 (which isn't really hard...)


----------



## amateurguy (Dec 10, 2007)

True. 27.43 Non-lucky. (Sorry Jacco!) 

The person below me has apologized to at least 3 different people (or the same person 3 times) today.


----------



## Jason Baum (Dec 10, 2007)

False

The person below me is procrastinating studying for finals


----------



## jackolanternsoup (Dec 10, 2007)

False... school ended a long time ago..

The person below me has noticed that amatuer guy seems to post in this thread soon after I post in this thread


----------



## FU (Dec 11, 2007)

False. (didn't even understand what that meant )

The person below can slam dunk.


----------



## tim (Dec 11, 2007)

False, unless the basket is low enough.

The person below me plays footbag.


----------



## Ewks (Dec 11, 2007)

False.
The person below me hates snow.(I don't)


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Dec 11, 2007)

False (only SOMETIMES)

The person below me can Restring a Rubik's Magic.


----------



## Erik (Dec 11, 2007)

True 
The person below me has a lot cubing things the upcoming weeks


----------



## CraigBouchard (Dec 11, 2007)

Ok, so I'm back. Yes, it really is me. False. I got nothing for a little while.

The person below me uses ear muffs to solve BLD cubes.


----------



## edd5190 (Dec 12, 2007)

False, I use my hands to solve cubes BLD. 

The person below me is waiting for December 25th to learn the last algorithm of MGLS as a Christmas present for Lucas Garron


----------



## Erik (Dec 12, 2007)

false I'm not learning MGLS 
the person below me has a lot of classmates around him cubing today


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 12, 2007)

False. No classmates around me for a long time

The person below me understands why flying to Sweden for 10 Euro (from Germany) is possible


----------



## pjk (Dec 12, 2007)

False, how?

The person below me is leaving somewhere for Christmas.


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 13, 2007)

True (at least parents)

The person below will has a free day tomorrow

(and Erik and I could fly from Berlin to Stockholm for 0.01 Euro. With taxes that become 10 Euro, so 40 Euro for return tickets for both of us. I just don't understand why this is so cheap)


----------



## tim (Dec 13, 2007)

True (actually not, but for a student every day is a free day )

The person below me is addicted to fewest moves.


----------



## Erik (Dec 13, 2007)

False,
the person below me will crush the WR FMC soon..


----------



## Jason Baum (Dec 15, 2007)

False, I've actually never attempted a FMC

The person below me thinks ZB has the potential to be faster than Fridrich.


----------



## FU (Dec 15, 2007)

Yes, but it will take much longer to get good at ZB than Fridrich. Of course, nothing comes without effort being put in.

The person below has a <2.0 OH:2H ratio


----------



## gillesvdp (Dec 15, 2007)

True !
Well, I used to...I haven't solved a cube OH in a loooong time. :s :s

The person below me is wondering wether Erik got his 3x3 WR Single solve back or not. ^^


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 15, 2007)

True, along with who won the 5x5.

The person below me is drinking some sort of coffee / tea right now.


----------



## gillesvdp (Dec 15, 2007)

True, if you consider tea as anything close to water...would sparkling water do the trick ?

The person below me can say the names of the days (eg. Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday, Thursday, Friday, Saturday, Sunday) in 4 different languages.


----------



## Kemp_Drumsalot (Dec 16, 2007)

False, only 2 

The person below me has significantly improved within the past few days.


----------



## pjk (Dec 18, 2007)

True, over all of my puzzles, yes, I believe so.

The person below me has had Baklava


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 18, 2007)

True. Strangely enough that was in a restaurant in The Netherlands, not during my travels.

The person below me sleeps >=8 hours a day


----------



## Dene (Dec 18, 2007)

True, I'm fairly certain I'm an insomniac  . Must be too much cubing.

The person below me is over 40 years old.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 18, 2007)

True, I'm 45.

The person below me has participated in the forum teamsolve.


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 18, 2007)

false. Posted, but not participated

The person below me wants to join me next Friday (NL -> Lyon)


----------



## Jacco (Dec 18, 2007)

Well I would really like to, but I can't as I'm only 15 (NL)
False

The person below me has competed in a fewest moves competition.


----------



## edd5190 (Dec 20, 2007)

True, but I got a crappy result of 60 moves. I still got 3rd place though (Dan Dzoan owes me an email certificate )


----------



## ExoCorsair (Dec 20, 2007)

The person below me will post a question.


----------



## Dene (Dec 20, 2007)

Lol  . True

The person below me hasn't done their Christmas shopping yet (and they wouldn't be the only one  ).


----------



## Erik (Dec 20, 2007)

true ,
the person below me has their theoretical exam for their driving license tomorrow! :S


----------



## Kemp_Drumsalot (Dec 21, 2007)

False, already have my license.

The person below me still hasn't finished Christmas shopping.


----------



## Dene (Dec 21, 2007)

So very true  . I was gonna do it today as well.... too late now (I have work soon). It's going to be weekend rush shopping now! Oh boy I don't look forward to it.

The person below me thinks I must be lonely because I'm posting too much.


----------



## Kemp_Drumsalot (Dec 21, 2007)

False, you can never post to much! (I did all my Christmas shopping in about 5 minutes today )


----------



## edd5190 (Dec 21, 2007)

ExoCorsair said:


> The person below me will post a question.



Darn, I keep forgetting about that part 

The person below me will post a question.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Dec 21, 2007)

False...


----------



## Erik (Dec 21, 2007)

True (btw I passed for the theoretical exam with 96%  )
Has the person below me participated in the teamsolving here?


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 21, 2007)

False (and congrats Erik. Now theory is done you should do practical as soon as possible)

The person below me will go to the Lyon Winter Open (I won't )


----------



## Erik (Dec 21, 2007)

False ()
The person below me is going to Belgian Open


----------



## tim (Dec 21, 2007)

True

The person below me likes the cold weather outside (if it's cold at his/her place ).


----------



## gillesvdp (Dec 21, 2007)

True, because tomorrow I am going to somewhere else where the temperature is much much better (25° is OK )

The person below thinks someone from the US will go to the Belgian Open. ^^


----------



## Erik (Dec 22, 2007)

Yes,
the person below me knows who we are talking about


----------



## pjk (Dec 22, 2007)

False

The person below me has played ice hockey at least once this season.


----------



## edd5190 (Dec 22, 2007)

False

The person below me can write faster than 8 wpm (lol), in any kind of shorthand, or writing other than cursive/manuscript


----------



## Kemp_Drumsalot (Dec 22, 2007)

False, I don't know how to write any other way than those!

The person below me is about to practice his/her 3x3.


----------



## Dene (Dec 22, 2007)

False, off to work. (btw, I got all my shopping done in about 5 minutes today too  ).

The person below me is about to practise his/her 5x5 BLD


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 22, 2007)

False - I just now finished attempting one. DNF (38:24.20) - I forgot half of my + centers - but it was my fastest ever memorization - 14:10 - which is probably why I forgot my + centers. 

The person below me is currently in pain.


----------



## 4GO57O (Dec 22, 2007)

True(mentally and kinda physically) 

The person below me is an atenean,,


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Dec 22, 2007)

False? i dont even know what it is, haha.

The person below me doesn't own a Master Magic


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 22, 2007)

False (now), true a week ago because I owned a bunch of tiles and wires then 

The person below me is wondering who the american is that will come to the US Open


----------



## gillesvdp (Dec 22, 2007)

False, I think there will be many American at the US Open ^^

The person below me thinks Arnaud made a mistake in his question


----------



## Kemp_Drumsalot (Dec 22, 2007)

UM...True? Haha sorry Arnaud.

The person below me uses CRC.


----------



## Erik (Dec 22, 2007)

False,
the person below me thinks Kai will be the next WR holder BLD!


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 22, 2007)

True. I think Mátyás will break his own record before this.

The person below me is wondering who the american is that will come to the Belgian Open


----------



## FU (Dec 23, 2007)

False.

The person below me has curly hair.


----------



## philkt731 (Dec 23, 2007)

True, but when its short, its more wavy

The person below me wants to go to the US Open 08


----------



## pjk (Dec 23, 2007)

True, of course.

The person below me ranks top 50 in a WCA recognized event.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 23, 2007)

True (4x4x4 BLD and 5x5x5 BLD). It helps that there are (far) fewer than 50 people who have ever even tried them!

The person below me will tell me who this American is that's coming to the Belgian Open, so I can stop wondering what this inside joke is.


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 23, 2007)

False (but I hope someone else will tell!)

The person below me still thinks Chinese MegaMinxes are just as good (or better) as Mefferts (hint watch this first: http://www.speedsolving.com/showpost.php?p=24872&postcount=35)


----------



## pjk (Dec 24, 2007)

False, depending on what you want to do with it.

The person below me has skied this year.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Dec 24, 2007)

False, not this year.

The person below me is sleepy.


----------



## Dene (Dec 24, 2007)

So very true. And it's going to be too hot to sleep again tonight  .

The person below lives in the northern hemisphere, and thus doesn't have this problem.


----------



## Jacco (Dec 24, 2007)

True, it's not really freezing here, but quite cold.

The person below me will answer False to this statement.


----------



## edd5190 (Dec 24, 2007)

I love paradoxes. Falsely true. 

The person below me is bored because Christmas vacation has separated them from their friends


----------



## pjk (Dec 24, 2007)

False.

The person below me will solve 100 puzzles today.


----------



## llamapuzzle (Dec 24, 2007)

I've probably done at least 30 already, true.
The person below me likes action movies.


----------



## Jacco (Dec 24, 2007)

True

The person below me knows when the Mefferts' Megaminxes will restock.


----------



## jackolanternsoup (Dec 25, 2007)

uh... false.... lol

The person below me is having a roast chicken with stuffing and roast potatoes and steamed vegetables and bisto gravy for christmas dinner like me


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 25, 2007)

False, maybe tomorrow 

The person below me thinks forum-teamsolving should be doable in >1 hour.


----------



## Jacco (Dec 25, 2007)

True, we just have to practice and be online in big numbers.

The person below me has been cubing for over a year.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Dec 25, 2007)

True.

The person below me just woke up.


----------



## Ewks (Dec 25, 2007)

False, I've been up for almost 12 hours
The person below me has a pyraminx that doesn't work.


----------



## Jacco (Dec 25, 2007)

False, haven't even got a working one =P

The person below me has learnt all PLL's and OLL's


----------



## Dene (Dec 25, 2007)

False, know all PLL's (and some variations), and more than half of the OLL's (with a couple of variations), but still have a bit to go.

The person below me has heard of the band Flyleaf, and thinks they're uber, or else is now listening to some of their music on YouTube, and thinks that it's uber!


----------



## slncuber21 (Dec 25, 2007)

Uh.. false, false, and false.

The person below me can solve the 4x4 in under 1 minute and the 3x3 in under 30 sec.


----------



## pjk (Dec 25, 2007)

True, 4x4 best is 54 seconds, and 3x3 best is 9.35 seconds, so yes I can 

The person below me is enjoying Christmas.


----------



## alltooamorous (Dec 26, 2007)

False. Christmas isn't a big deal for me, just like any other day.

The person below me is averaging sub 20.


----------



## pjk (Dec 27, 2007)

True, on the 3x3

The person below me will celebrate the New Year around midnight of the 31st.


----------



## Kemp_Drumsalot (Dec 27, 2007)

True, going to my cousins' house.

The person below me will be sober at the start of the new year.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Dec 27, 2007)

True, I'm only 12 >.<

The person below me uses Google more than they need to.


----------



## martian (Dec 28, 2007)

False, I don't use Google.

The person below me doesn't use Internet Explorer.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Dec 28, 2007)

True.

The person below me plays Stepmania one-handed.


----------



## pjk (Dec 28, 2007)

False

The person below me is starting school back up before January 10th.


----------



## Ewks (Dec 28, 2007)

False, School starts January 2nd
The person bellow me has cube in his/her hand


----------



## martian (Dec 28, 2007)

False.

The person below me solves the cube with his/her feet.


----------



## Jacco (Dec 28, 2007)

false, never tried

The person below me has solved a 3x3 under water (gonna try that these days)


----------



## slncuber21 (Dec 28, 2007)

false, wouldn't that damage the cube Jacco? lol 

The person below me can solve the 3x3, 4x4, and 5x5. Reletavley(sp?) fast


----------



## ExoCorsair (Dec 28, 2007)

False, not the 4x4x4. 

The person below me is eating pizza.


----------



## Dene (Dec 28, 2007)

False, I will be later tonight though  .

The person below me is about to have baked beans for lunch.


----------



## Lofty (Dec 29, 2007)

False, I hate baked beans, they make me want to vomit.
The person below me will video themselves solving the cube in the next day.


----------



## slncuber21 (Dec 29, 2007)

Possibly...

the person below me uses the fridrich method or the roux method


----------



## martian (Dec 29, 2007)

Not exactly since I am learning the Fridrich method............

The person below me has once disassembled his/her cube.


----------



## Dene (Dec 29, 2007)

True, many times in fact. One of them is disassembled right now  .

The person below me uses a colour scheme different to the most common one (red/orange, green/blue, white/yellow), and ALSO different to the Japanese colour scheme.


----------



## martian (Dec 29, 2007)

False, I am using this colour scheme: red/orange, green/blue, white/yellow.

The person below me has more than one cube in his/her house.


----------



## slncuber21 (Dec 29, 2007)

true, many...

the person below me has been to a competition and has done well


----------



## mng1994 (Dec 29, 2007)

False

The person below me loves hamburgers.


----------



## martian (Dec 30, 2007)

True.

The person below me joined this forum less than a month.


----------



## slncuber21 (Dec 30, 2007)

true (i think...)

the person below me knows if there will be a competition in IL, '08 

(please tell me this is correct!?!?!?)


----------



## pjk (Dec 30, 2007)

False, I don't know. Why don't you try to setup a competition there? You can do it. 

The person below me is looking forward to the New Year.


----------



## Dene (Dec 30, 2007)

True, not because it's New Year's, but because I get time and a half at work, plus a day in lieu  .

The person below me will not remember New Year's because they will by inebriated.


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 30, 2007)

False. I don't remember me being inebriated ever 
The person below me has solved a 6x6x6


----------



## ExoCorsair (Dec 30, 2007)

True, a computer one.

The person below me has cold fingers right now.


----------



## slncuber21 (Dec 30, 2007)

false

the person below me is watching tv or doing the cube


----------



## Dene (Dec 30, 2007)

False, just finished, now I'm typing  .

The person below me intends to break the OH average record at the next competition they go to!


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Dec 31, 2007)

False, I suck at OH!

The person below me should be in bed right now


----------



## alltooamorous (Dec 31, 2007)

False. 

The person below me has held a WR or is holding a WR for single solve of any puzzle.


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 31, 2007)

False. 6th place is the best I got (fewest moves). I have held 2 NR's though (fewest moves and multi-blind)

The person below me knows this comic: http://gpf-comics.com/


----------



## martian (Dec 31, 2007)

False, I seldom read comics...................

The person below me has once solved the cube for a whole day and hurt his/her hand(s) eventually.


----------



## slncuber21 (Dec 31, 2007)

true

the person below me owns/has owned a 4x4,5x5, and square-1


----------



## edd5190 (Dec 31, 2007)

False for now, hopefully true soon 

The person below me wants to start chopstick cubing.


----------



## Erik (Dec 31, 2007)

False, it's not an official event and you are far too good at it 
The person below me is going to do loads of fireworks.


----------



## tim (Dec 31, 2007)

False, i don't celebrate New Year's Eve. (and i hate fireworks, because in my opinion they are a big waste of time/money/nature)
The person below me has already drunken too much today .


----------



## slncuber21 (Jan 1, 2008)

true, too much pop lol, 

the person below me is going to stay up for new years, trying to beat their best times. (thats what im doing hehe  )


----------



## pjk (Jan 1, 2008)

False, I was up late, but not with puzzles.

The person below me is looking forward to 2008.


----------



## watermelon (Jan 1, 2008)

Definitely.

The person below me hopes to break a national cubing record this year.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Jan 1, 2008)

True, with feet.

The person below me procrastinated and has many things to do by tonight/tomorrow.


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 1, 2008)

True, I procrastinate almost daily

The person below me is going to see Yish in person


----------



## edd5190 (Jan 1, 2008)

False, but I would love to, whether his solves are fake or not. 

The person below me has seen Harris Chan's amazing 10.18 avg of 12 video.


----------



## alltooamorous (Jan 1, 2008)

False. I don't usually watch average of 12 videos, even if it is Harris Chan =P

The person below me hasn't eaten a peanut butter and jelly sandwich for at least three years.


----------



## edd5190 (Jan 1, 2008)

False, maybe 1 or 2 years for me. 

The person below me likes listening to levan Polkka: http://dojo.fi/~rancid/loituma__.swf


----------



## Pedro (Jan 2, 2008)

alltooamorous said:


> The person below me hasn't eaten a peanut butter and jelly sandwich for at least three years.





edd5190 said:


> False, maybe 1 or 2 years for me.



huh? why false?

at least 3 days includes 1 or 2 years 

false, don't know that one...

the person below me had a new PB this year


----------



## slncuber21 (Jan 2, 2008)

(if your talking about '08)
false, not *yet*

the person below me has/is holding a WR


----------



## alltooamorous (Jan 2, 2008)

False. Though I'd love to =P

The person below is has and is using a stackmat timer.


----------



## martian (Jan 2, 2008)

False, I don't know where to buy it........................

The person below me has been playing the cube for more than ten years.


----------



## guusrs (Jan 2, 2008)

True, since may 8, 1981.

The person below me never played with a cube before 1-1-2008.


----------



## edd5190 (Jan 2, 2008)

Are you kidding? False. I got my cube 4 years ago 

The person below me is in middle school.


----------



## slncuber21 (Jan 2, 2008)

true

the person below me has a sub-20 avg. for any puzzle


----------



## ExoCorsair (Jan 2, 2008)

True, 2x2x2.

The person below me is going to take a nap.


----------



## slncuber21 (Jan 3, 2008)

true (if you call going to sleep for the night a nap  )

the person below me is planning to go to a competition within the next 3 months (or hold their own)


----------



## martian (Jan 3, 2008)

False.

The person below me loves the Rubik's Cube so much that he/she brings the cube with him/her all the time.


----------



## andrewvo1324 (Jan 3, 2008)

true

tHe person below me likes acorns


----------



## gillesvdp (Jan 3, 2008)

True (?? )

The person above the person below me below only posts in this topic these days.

(read carefully )


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 3, 2008)

False - you apparently just posted in another thread right after posting this.

Edit: Oh, wait - true - I didn't realize the "Can anyone watch Gungz's videos" was in the "Off-topic" topic. How strange.

The person below me is struggling with a new BLD method.


----------



## darkzelkova (Jan 3, 2008)

False, I'm too scared to try and learn BLD lol.
The person below me is listening to music.


----------



## alltooamorous (Jan 3, 2008)

True. Stronger - Kanye West

The person below me has posted in this thread at least 20 times.


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 3, 2008)

True, but that would still be < 1% of my total posts

The person below me has preordered something at Mefferts and is now wondering when he will get it


----------



## Pedro (Jan 3, 2008)

True 

I hope my megaminx gets here shortly...

the person below me likes OH cubing


----------



## qqwref (Jan 4, 2008)

Very true 

The person below me has speedcubes with more than one color scheme.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Jan 4, 2008)

True, all 5x5x5's.

The person below me is tired.


----------



## tim (Jan 4, 2008)

True, it's 4 am.

The person below me loves memorizing things.


----------



## slncuber21 (Jan 4, 2008)

false, unless it is fun things 

the person below me plays/played a sport in school (middle, highschool, and college)


----------



## pjk (Jan 4, 2008)

True

The person below me has done an avg of 100 w/ any type of puzzle.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Jan 4, 2008)

True, 3x3x3.

The person below me has done 12 BLD solves in a row without DNF'ing one.


----------



## alltooamorous (Jan 4, 2008)

FALSE. I WISH. 

The person below me has met the person above me in real life.


----------



## darkzelkova (Jan 4, 2008)

I doubt it lol. So false.
The person below my has a best time of sub 20 seconds.


----------



## martian (Jan 4, 2008)

False!!!!

The person below me has seen a 6x6 before.

(But I have never seen and heard of this lol)


----------



## edd5190 (Jan 4, 2008)

True, and I've solved it! Thank you Frank Morris 

The person below me is going to do some late Christmas shopping for himself, for new puzzles


----------



## gillesvdp (Jan 4, 2008)

False (too bad )

The person below me is in the middle of a mess.


----------



## hdskull (Jan 4, 2008)

True.

The person below me agrees with me that some world records will be broken this month (with competitions in Japan/Korea/Philippines/US).


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 4, 2008)

True. 2x2x2

The person below me likes the "the person above me" thread


----------



## gillesvdp (Jan 5, 2008)

True ^^

The person above the person above the person below me had to live with an open car window last year thanks to me. ^^


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 5, 2008)

True (at least now that person exists. The window is fixed by the way)

The person below me owns a beach ball


----------



## martian (Jan 6, 2008)

False.

The person below me has bought all the Rubik's puzzles(2x2,3x3,4x4,5x5.........)


----------



## darkzelkova (Jan 6, 2008)

True! Also a square one, pyramorphinx, and megaminx lol

The person below me can average under 30 consistently.


----------



## hdskull (Jan 6, 2008)

True, the 2x2x2, 3x3x3, and 3x3x3 OH.

The person below me is younger than 15.


----------



## edd5190 (Jan 6, 2008)

True, I turn 11 next month, the day before Valentine's day


----------



## darkzelkova (Jan 6, 2008)

But what am I???

The person below me goes on this site daily.


----------



## Dene (Jan 8, 2008)

True, at least once 

The person below me will also refuse to allow this thread to die!


----------



## pjk (Jan 8, 2008)

True.... probably
The person below me will go to a competition this year.


----------



## CraigBouchard (Jan 8, 2008)

True

The person below me is falling asleep at the keyboard.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Jan 8, 2008)

True, more or less.

The person below me thinks Guitar Hero is overrated.


----------



## bubblebuddy73 (Jan 9, 2008)

False

The person below me is always complaining how tight their cube is.


----------



## amateurguy (Jan 9, 2008)

Somewhat true. Before I lubed it for the first time.

The person below me is agnostic.


----------



## slncuber21 (Jan 9, 2008)

False? ( i dont know what it means  )

The person below me uses fridrich method


----------



## Jacco (Jan 9, 2008)

True, however I don't know all OLL's an some PLL's yet.

The person below me owns a supercube.


----------



## gillesvdp (Jan 10, 2008)

True

The person below me does not exist.

PS: this means this post will be the last one of this topic.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jan 10, 2008)

not if I answer false... I definitely do exist.

The person below me is going to hate their next day of classes/work.


----------



## Dene (Jan 10, 2008)

False, I just keep in mind that every day of work is another lot of money  

The person below me is currently surrounded by snow.


----------



## MistArts (Jan 10, 2008)

False, It hasn't snowed in awhile

The person under me knows all ZB's


----------



## martian (Jan 11, 2008)

False.

The person below me has received a new cube for his/her Christmas.


----------



## gillesvdp (Jan 11, 2008)

True !

The person below the person below me is not me.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 11, 2008)

True.

The person below me is me.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 11, 2008)

True.

The person below me had a really satisfying fewest moves result this week.


----------



## Dene (Jan 11, 2008)

False - never tried it yet...

The person below me thinks Mr. Hughey is very lonely replying to his own post


----------



## darkzelkova (Jan 11, 2008)

True 

The person below me needs new stickers for their cube.


----------



## Karthik (Jan 12, 2008)

False.
The person below me desperately wants to practice but has no time.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Jan 12, 2008)

True. Especially on bld

The person below me uses a DIY cube.


----------



## gillesvdp (Jan 12, 2008)

False (DIY = DIEEE .... ok...lame joke )

The person below practices for his/her next competition.


----------



## jackolanternsoup (Jan 12, 2008)

True... Practicing for UK Open sometime in the next few decades... lol when i go there to study..

The person below me has a better average than me <u> on a keychaincube </u>.. Not very hard lol


----------



## ShadenSmith (Jan 12, 2008)

False. I get too aggravated by the keychain's size to ever finish more than once.

The person below me thinks cubing > cup stacking


----------



## K8 (Jan 12, 2008)

faalse!
the person below me loves doing the cross on the white side!


----------



## pjk (Jan 12, 2008)

False, I don't love it, I simply like it.

The person below me will do more than 1 avg of 12 today w/ some puzzle(s).


----------



## darkzelkova (Jan 13, 2008)

True

TPBM has participated in debate


----------



## slncuber21 (Jan 13, 2008)

true (if you count school debates)

the person below me has friends that think ppl who can solve the cube show off alot....(i have one of those friends)


----------



## martian (Jan 13, 2008)

False.

The person below me has got his thumb aching because he does too much cubing....


----------



## MistArts (Jan 13, 2008)

False, I just woke up...

The person below me can get the cross in less than a second


----------



## jackolanternsoup (Jan 13, 2008)

wow.... uh.. false... make it 5 at best..

the person below me owns a:
sq-1, pyraminx, megaminx, a skewb, a 3x3x3, a 2x2x2, a 4x4x4, a 5x5x5 and a...... yeah that's it...


----------



## Karthik (Jan 13, 2008)

True, true, true, false, true, true, true, true and ......yeah that's it... 
The person below me has taught more than 200 people to cube.


----------



## philkt731 (Jan 13, 2008)

false, has anyone?

There person below me wants a competition in the midwest soon


----------



## slncuber21 (Jan 13, 2008)

true

the person below me wants to one day own all the puzzles in the WORLD! (lol)


----------



## pjk (Jan 14, 2008)

False (some puzzles suck)

The person below me thinks Google is amazing.


----------



## jackolanternsoup (Jan 14, 2008)

True.. especially google mail.. haha.

The person below me can add his or her 3x3x3 and a 4x4x4 PBs and it'll be faster than my 4x4x4 PB.


----------



## Karthik (Jan 14, 2008)

True.
The person below me likes sky watching.


----------



## gillesvdp (Jan 14, 2008)

True

The person below me likes ground watching. (?)


----------



## MistArts (Jan 14, 2008)

False

The person below me owns a 6x6x6


----------



## bubblebuddy73 (Jan 14, 2008)

False- although i would like an olympic cube 6x6 

The person below me is reading this with a cube sitting next to them


----------



## slncuber21 (Jan 14, 2008)

true, when am i not? lol

the person below me can solve the 3x3 in under 30s


----------



## MistArts (Jan 14, 2008)

Sometimes True ; Sometimes False

The person below me currently has a broken cube


----------



## alltooamorous (Jan 15, 2008)

False. All my cubes are fine. 

The person below me uses the Fridrich method and can connect and insert pairs from any angle.


----------



## darkzelkova (Jan 15, 2008)

I use part fridrich - my own beginner where I only have to permutate the corners xD and I don't really know about any angle, but I'm sure I could... with a lot of time lol

TPBM wants an 11x11x11 V-Cube


----------



## Dene (Jan 15, 2008)

Oh yes so very much!!! TRUE!

The person below cannot understand my ecstasy at the idea of an 11x11x11 cube!


----------



## jackolanternsoup (Jan 15, 2008)

True... I'm more of a 4x4x4 guy.. hope the v-cube ones'll be less fragile and cores dont break like eggs on walls.... not that i throw my cores on walls or anything... 


TPBM cannot understand my pain from my only real cube; my 4x4x4 cube's core breaking sniff sniff


----------



## 4GO57O (Jan 15, 2008)

False...I understand... I even had worse...

TPBM MAINLY uses the Petrus method


----------



## jackolanternsoup (Jan 15, 2008)

Mainly only during fewest move solves... So false yet true when put into context

TPBM has CS3 Master Collection.. Full version... Original...


----------



## alltooamorous (Jan 15, 2008)

False. Couldn't get a working version =P

The person below me owns a gaming mouse and keyboard from Logitech.


----------



## darkzelkova (Jan 15, 2008)

LOL no. Logitech is so incompatible... they have a line of webcams that don't work with vista. Ugh. But they are still good xD

TPBM has solved a 2x2 in sub-5


----------



## slncuber21 (Jan 16, 2008)

false (not even close  )

TPBM (not to copy, but this is faster than writing it out...) knows the Fridrich, and Roux methods


----------



## martian (Jan 16, 2008)

False.

The person below me solves a 5x5 one-handed.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jan 16, 2008)

True, probably only twice though.

The person below me was just woken up by a false fire alarm.... (I was )


----------



## abbracadiabra (Jan 16, 2008)

That's quite an accomplishment to solve a 5x5x5 with one hand. Was it a Rubiks or an Eastsheen? 

I guess being woken up by a false fire alarm is better than being woken up by a real fire, but it still sucks... bet you couldn't get back to sleep after that 

TPBL is learning a new puzzle. Maybe he'll tell us what it is?


----------



## RobinBloehm (Jan 17, 2008)

Correct, learning Megaminx online, to be ready when my Meffert's arrives. And learning 4x4 Blindfolded, no probs except mistakes in execution part.

TPBM has got videos of own blindfold solves online and will post the link(s).


----------



## alltooamorous (Jan 17, 2008)

False. I haven't learned BLD yet but I am going to when I do get the time.

The person below gotten a new/upgraded a computer this year.


----------



## slncuber21 (Jan 18, 2008)

false, i got my laptop when i was ten and i still have it, its still running

TPBM plays a sport competitively (not cubing, sorry guys. lol)


----------



## RobinBloehm (Jan 18, 2008)

False, no time since 2 months, don't know why 
Before that played table-tennis competitively

TPBM uses Silicone Oil instead of Silicone Spray


----------



## Karthik (Jan 18, 2008)

False.
I used to use the oil before I found the spray.
The person below me is a Vegetarian.


----------



## abbracadiabra (Jan 18, 2008)

True 

The person below me has (so far) maintained all of their New Year's resolutions.


----------



## Dene (Jan 18, 2008)

True, I guess, technically, because I didn't make any 

The person below me also loves Spongebob!


----------



## RobinBloehm (Jan 18, 2008)

NO!!! No further comment....

TPBM is able to do the 3x3 on the Ryan Heise Simulator as fast as he can do it in Real Life (or faster of course).


----------



## alltooamorous (Jan 18, 2008)

False. Looks confusing to me in my opinion, I just like the real thing.

The person below me is expecting to get a puzzle in the mail within the next three days.


----------



## slncuber21 (Jan 19, 2008)

false, although i wish i did....

TPBM got a puzzle from online today or yesterday


----------



## darkzelkova (Jan 20, 2008)

Close - 2 days ago  I LOVE IT.

TPBM has totally CRUSHED their old PB with a new cube.


----------



## alltooamorous (Jan 20, 2008)

False. I did beat my PB today, but not with a new cube =P

The person below me uses the Roux method and can link a video of them solving it.


----------



## MistArts (Jan 20, 2008)

False, I use Fridrich

TPBM wants a 2x2x2


----------



## slncuber21 (Jan 20, 2008)

true (ES) i have a rubik's icecube

TPBM has a Wii


----------



## alltooamorous (Jan 21, 2008)

False. No money. 

THe person below me has seen the "Saw" movie series and loves it.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Jan 21, 2008)

False, I don't enjoy scary movies :|

The person below me likes to wear corduroy.


----------



## slncuber21 (Jan 21, 2008)

its ok

TPBM likes being outside


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Jan 21, 2008)

true, to a certain extent.

The person below me does not enjoy watching televised team sports.


----------



## slncuber21 (Jan 21, 2008)

false, i do

TPBM has been to 3 or more competitions in the past 7 months


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Jan 21, 2008)

false, just one, and another one this weekend. [i believe] hah

the person below me has not been on a roller coaster in the last 4 months.


----------



## RobinBloehm (Jan 21, 2008)

not quite sure, I think I have been on my last rollercoaster exactly four months ago

TPBM ate chips today


----------



## alltooamorous (Jan 21, 2008)

False. Haven't had any for a while.

The person below me has over 5 3x3x3 cubes.


----------



## darkzelkova (Jan 21, 2008)

Nope. I have 3 - with 2 coming in the mail.

TPBM has a 2x2


----------



## pjk (Jan 22, 2008)

True

The person below me is taking a college level physics class.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jan 22, 2008)

True, if you count this ridiculously easy class as a college level. It's a class offered by the physics department at a college...

The person below me has seen the movie "Cloverfield" (I just got back from it)


----------



## RobinBloehm (Jan 22, 2008)

not yet, but I will, of course

TPBM can reach at least 5 cubes or other cube-like puzzles without moving and just reaching out his or her arms


----------



## Karthik (Jan 22, 2008)

True.
Infact I can reach out to 13 puzzles right now 
The person below me has a pet.


----------



## Dene (Jan 22, 2008)

True, but not where I live! I miss my cats so much 

The person below me also loves cats.


----------



## martian (Jan 22, 2008)

False, I am not interested in animals!!

TPBM doesn't know what TPBM means xD.


----------



## alltooamorous (Jan 22, 2008)

False. 

The person below me has a username starting with.. a vowel.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Jan 22, 2008)

True.

The person below me is tired.


----------



## amateurguy (Jan 23, 2008)

True. Just woke up and just recovered from a flu.

The person below me has had a surgical procedure done on him/her before.


----------



## alltooamorous (Jan 23, 2008)

False. 

The person below me has a cube with the japanese color scheme.


----------



## pjk (Jan 23, 2008)

True, a mini cube

The person below me has ate at Qdoba before.


----------



## darkzelkova (Jan 23, 2008)

Nope, never heard of it.

TPBM has lost a single piece of a puzzle before.


----------



## slncuber21 (Jan 24, 2008)

false and hopefully i never will! *knocks on wood..* lol

TPBM likes video games


----------



## darkzelkova (Jan 24, 2008)

Not really x_x

TPBM has a DIY cube


----------



## alltooamorous (Jan 24, 2008)

True. Actually have.. uhh.. quite a few. 

The person below me always carries a Rubik's cube with him/her around.


----------



## Dene (Jan 25, 2008)

...True 

The person below me is jealous of my new uber OH single solve time!!


----------



## darkzelkova (Jan 25, 2008)

X_X Yes because my 2 handed PB is hardly any better than that lol

TPBM posts on more than one cubing forum


----------



## alltooamorous (Jan 26, 2008)

False. Just this one. 

The person below me has posted on page... 126?


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jan 26, 2008)

False. This is my first post.

The person below me has over 100 posts.


----------



## MistArts (Jan 26, 2008)

False

TPBM average sub-2 on 4x4x4


----------



## slncuber21 (Jan 26, 2008)

false, around 5 min. 

TPBM is going to a competition soon


----------



## gillesvdp (Jan 26, 2008)

True ! I even organize it 

The person below me will receive a huge box full of Rubik's Cubes and Rubik's products pretty soon.


----------



## slncuber21 (Jan 26, 2008)

false but i wish i did.... 

TPBM is in high school


----------



## alltooamorous (Jan 26, 2008)

True. I'm a sophomore. 

The person below me is currently learning all the OLLs.


----------



## Dene (Jan 26, 2008)

True, just 10 to go  .

The person below me will break a record soon and do a happy dance!


----------



## darkzelkova (Jan 27, 2008)

Hopefully  I haven't taken an average in a while 

TPBM has eaten popcorn today.


----------



## slncuber21 (Jan 27, 2008)

false, 
TPBM is reading an interesting book


----------



## darkzelkova (Jan 28, 2008)

YEAH!!! I actually used $165 worth of gift cards at chapters yesterday 

TPBM likes to read manga


----------



## Erik (Jan 28, 2008)

False, 
the person below me likes my new avatar picture (it's exclusive )


----------



## pjk (Jan 28, 2008)

True, sweet Erik.
The person below me likes chatting.


----------



## alltooamorous (Jan 29, 2008)

False. I'm usually relatively quiet, but I can get crazy =P

The person below has just gotten him/herself a new shirt!


----------



## darkzelkova (Jan 29, 2008)

Nah, I'm not an avid shopper. So false.

TPBM loves raspberry jam!


----------



## Dene (Jan 29, 2008)

TRUE! Raspberry>Strawberry!!

The person below me loves metal (music!)


----------



## slncuber21 (Jan 29, 2008)

eh its ok
TPBM has a pet or pets


----------



## edd5190 (Jan 30, 2008)

True. *picks up cube and rubs gently*

The person below me is a fan of Potter Puppet Pals.


----------



## slncuber21 (Jan 30, 2008)

true, anything related to hp! lol im a dork 

TPBM uses youtube daily


----------



## pcharles93 (Jan 30, 2008)

True I love cubing videos and other twisty puzzle videos.
The person below me will answer false.


----------



## darkzelkova (Jan 30, 2008)

ehhh - frue!

TPBM will not answer false.


----------



## amateurguy (Jan 30, 2008)

True. (No paradox there)

The person below me got motion sickness after watching Cloverfield.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jan 30, 2008)

False, I just felt a sort of "high." It's a hard thing to explain. GO SEE THE MOVIE.

The person below me is still waiting for their meffert's megaminx to come in the mail.


----------



## gillesvdp (Jan 30, 2008)

False (I have a lot of Chinese Megaminx in stock, if anyone is interested )

The person below me will take part in a competition next week-end.


----------



## darkzelkova (Jan 30, 2008)

There are no competitions near Calgary, and I want to get sub 20 sub 18 at least before flying to one.

TPBM is reading a great book.


----------



## slncuber21 (Jan 30, 2008)

true, well i just finished one, Peeps by Scott Westerfield.

TPBM has won (or come in 2nd/3rd) a competition


----------



## Karthik (Jan 30, 2008)

True.You didn't mention what competition 
The person below me has cubed/will cube for atleast 5 hours today.


----------



## alltooamorous (Jan 30, 2008)

False. Definitely no time to. 

The person below me lives less than a mile away from a.. Target store?


----------



## slncuber21 (Jan 31, 2008)

true! it takes me like 5 minutes to get there

TPBM wants to see a movie tonight


----------



## MistArts (Jan 31, 2008)

False

TPBM hates F2L algorithms


----------



## alltooamorous (Feb 1, 2008)

True, to an extent? I use intuitive F2L, algorithms for some tricky cases. 

The person below me needs to clean his/her desk/computer area.


----------



## slncuber21 (Feb 1, 2008)

false, laptop.... need i say more? lol

TPBM is waiting for a puzzle in the mail


----------



## darkzelkova (Feb 1, 2008)

False, I got some yesterday!

TPMB has over 200 posts.


----------



## MistArts (Feb 1, 2008)

False

TPBM can solve a 2x2x2 computer cube in under 10 seconds.


----------



## slncuber21 (Feb 1, 2008)

i dont know... never tried

TPBM needs to get a DIY cube (like me)


----------



## Karthik (Feb 1, 2008)

No, I already have a few.
The person below me has already solved this week's competition scrambles.


----------



## Dene (Feb 1, 2008)

True although I think I will have a go at FMC maybe today or tomorrow.

The person below me uses their mouse on the left hand


----------



## MistArts (Feb 1, 2008)

False

TPBM has solved a 10x10x10


----------



## edd5190 (Feb 1, 2008)

False.

The person below me can do a decent impersonation of PPP in "Wizard Angst".


----------



## slncuber21 (Feb 2, 2008)

false because i dont know what that is...

TPBM has a rubik's ice cube (2x2)


----------



## jtjogobonito (Feb 2, 2008)

False. I had one, but I sold it.

The person below me has gotten a sub 15 average in competition.


----------



## alltooamorous (Feb 2, 2008)

Unfortunately false. Can't even get close to Sub 15 and have never been to a competition. 

The person below has done the Z permutation in under 2 seconds.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Feb 2, 2008)

True.
The person below me did not have to go to school/work on Friday.


----------



## velcro (Feb 2, 2008)

False.

The person below me can peel a bannana wih thier feet.


----------



## darkzelkova (Feb 2, 2008)

Maybe. Never tried.

TPBM can solve a master magic.


----------



## slncuber21 (Feb 2, 2008)

false never tried one, i want one tho..

TPBM is trying to get a sub 30 avg.


----------



## MistArts (Feb 2, 2008)

True. (sub-38 now)

TPBM is going to learn something today.


----------



## pjk (Feb 2, 2008)

True, a lot actually.

The person below me owns an Apple product.


----------



## Karthik (Feb 2, 2008)

False.I thought of buying an i-pod but then I thought my mobile phone is good enough. 
The person below me spend a huge amount of his/her pocket money today.


----------



## skinnyandweak (Feb 2, 2008)

False. (staying home all day today =P)

The person below me is fat.


----------



## Dene (Feb 2, 2008)

*Looks down at pot belly* False  . Na, I'm not really  .

The person below me is celebrating a birthday (not necessarily their own)!


----------



## slncuber21 (Feb 2, 2008)

uhh not that i know of....

TPBM has eaten cake today


----------



## alltooamorous (Feb 3, 2008)

False. Haven't had cake in a while. 

The person below has a cell phone under the Verizon Wireless network.


----------



## pjk (Feb 3, 2008)

True... it sucks.

The person below me will watch the Super Bowl tomorrow (or today now).


----------



## Ewks (Feb 3, 2008)

False.They don't show Suber Bowl here in Finland.
TPBM hasn't eaten apples today


----------



## slncuber21 (Feb 3, 2008)

true! lol maybe i will maybe i wont......

TPBM is mad at an online cube shop for being out of stock... (like me)


----------



## MistArts (Feb 3, 2008)

false.

TPBM is here.


----------



## gillesvdp (Feb 3, 2008)

True, I am here.

The person below me broke more than 1 world record this week-end.


----------



## MistArts (Feb 3, 2008)

False

TPBM has notice the posting rules on the bottom of the page:

Posting Rules 
You may post new threads
You may post replies
You may post attachments
You may edit your posts

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

vB code is On
Smilies are On
code is On
HTML code is Off


----------



## slncuber21 (Feb 3, 2008)

true

TPBM will make a new thread today


----------



## darkzelkova (Feb 4, 2008)

Most likely false.

TPBM likes to drink milk.


----------



## slncuber21 (Feb 4, 2008)

false, allergic to it  and milk product, no icecream or chocolate

TPBM can solve a square-1


----------



## Karthik (Feb 4, 2008)

True.
The person below me knows who Sachin Tendulkar is.


----------



## amateurguy (Feb 4, 2008)

*checks Wikipedia* True. 

The person below me can speak in at least three different languages.


----------



## RobinBloehm (Feb 4, 2008)

never heard of him before, but now I know 

TPBM lives on the southern hemisphere


----------



## FU (Feb 4, 2008)

Not sure, probably yes.

TPBM loves Chuck Norris.


----------



## alltooamorous (Feb 4, 2008)

True. How could you not? He counted to infinity twice and he lost his virginity before his biological father. 

The person below owns a pink DIY cube.


----------



## edd5190 (Feb 5, 2008)

False, I will in about a week though.

The person below me is learning MGLS


----------



## ShadenSmith (Feb 5, 2008)

False. Still learning my OLL's and PLL's.

The person below me thinks that fast music helps them cube.


----------



## darkzelkova (Feb 5, 2008)

False, I might soon though.

TPBM is learning fridrich.


----------



## slncuber21 (Feb 5, 2008)

true, slowly but surely

TPBM has a 5x5


----------



## FU (Feb 5, 2008)

Yep, but I hardly play with it (and you should have already deduced that I suck at it) but at least I can solve it!

TPBM has the ability to fluttertongue


----------



## darkzelkova (Feb 5, 2008)

Hmmm.... I'll assume that I can do that xD

TPBM had a bottle of lube near their computer.


----------



## slncuber21 (Feb 6, 2008)

true,

TPBM has over 10 cubes / puzzles


----------



## boiiwonder (Feb 6, 2008)

False

TPBM is American


----------



## slncuber21 (Feb 6, 2008)

true

TPBM hopes for a snowday tomorrow


----------



## amateurguy (Feb 6, 2008)

False. Doesn't snow down here.

TPBM celebrates the Lunar New Year.


----------



## Karthik (Feb 6, 2008)

False.I don't celebrate any New Year.Neither Solar,Lunar nor Martian.
The person below me has had an injury this week.


----------



## slncuber21 (Feb 6, 2008)

true but not major or anything

TPBM spends more time on the computer than with their family... lol


----------



## alltooamorous (Feb 6, 2008)

True, sadly. Parents aren't home much, so it's usually me and brother at home.

The person below me uses a computer at school to check this forum.


----------



## Dene (Feb 6, 2008)

False, I don't go to school  .

The person below me goes to school


----------



## skinnyandweak (Feb 6, 2008)

True.

The person below me is smiling.


----------



## alltooamorous (Feb 6, 2008)

So false. Just had to walk rougly half a mile in a snowstorm. I'm all wet. 
But I will be smiling if there's no school tomorrow >.>

The person below me is enjoying the weather at wherever you are.


----------



## jtjogobonito (Feb 6, 2008)

False. It never snows here when it should. When it rains its 40-50 degrees (Farenheit) and when it isn't raining it's 20 degrees (Farenheit).

The person below me thinks Matyas cheated in his blind world records.


----------



## slncuber21 (Feb 6, 2008)

false

TPBM has made a modded cube


----------



## skinnyandweak (Feb 7, 2008)

False. I keep them the way I get them =)

The person below me has a girlfriend.


----------



## Jason Baum (Feb 7, 2008)

False. I have a fiancée 

The person below me is planning on going to US Nationals.


----------



## skinnyandweak (Feb 7, 2008)

False. I have other things to do =)

The person below me is feeling lonely.


----------



## RobinBloehm (Feb 7, 2008)

False, I have got my cubes, why should I feel lonely???

TPBM has got an headache


----------



## slncuber21 (Feb 8, 2008)

false, i had one earlier though

TPBM just got home from somewhere


----------



## edd5190 (Feb 8, 2008)

False.

The person below me wants to yell at someone right now.


----------



## Jason Baum (Feb 8, 2008)

False.

The person below me likes professional wrestling.


----------



## alltooamorous (Feb 8, 2008)

False. Used to, not anymore though. As soon Brock Lesnar stopped showing up, it got boring.

The person below me is tired of people arguing about whether or not Matyas Kuti cheats.


----------



## hait2 (Feb 8, 2008)

false 

|
V didn't sleep for the past 24+ hours


----------



## Harris Chan (Feb 8, 2008)

True. If Matayas isn't a cheater then he has nothing to worry about. It's pointless trying to argue back and forth...16+ pages of posts! So many people started posting when these kinds of flaming starts?

Edit: okay i was too late...

False. It was snow day today and I was sleeping on the sofa after breakfast for like 4 hours lol

The person below me likes to watch Korean Dramas/Movies. (haha)


----------



## Dene (Feb 8, 2008)

False, I have never watched one!



alltooamorous said:


> False. Used to, not anymore though. As soon Brock Lesnar stopped showing up, it got boring.



I have to admit I agree, although the main turning point for me was when John fagghead came along. That's when it really turned to crap.

The person below me is happy that I finally got a sub20 average !


----------



## edd5190 (Feb 8, 2008)

Very true! It warms my cube I uh mean heart to know that more and more cubers are making accomplishments with the cube. Best of luck!

The person below me plays Maple Story (sorry, I don't, but my brother does)


----------



## Jason Baum (Feb 8, 2008)

False.

The person below me has a Nintendo Wii.


----------



## alltooamorous (Feb 8, 2008)

False. Funny you say, my dad's friend just asked me to try to find a seller online cause he couldn't find one in stores. 

The person below enjoys winter more than summer.


----------



## Ewks (Feb 8, 2008)

False. I prefer summer because of the warmth but I also like snow a lot there's just the proplem that the Finnish winter has started to be almost completely snowless.

TBPM won't be home this weekend.


----------



## darkzelkova (Feb 8, 2008)

nah, sadly I will.

TPBM has had school canceled recently due to cold or a broken water main.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Feb 8, 2008)

True.

TPBM is still in school.


----------



## guusrs (Feb 8, 2008)

False
I finished school 25 years ago
TPBM once played a whole night with the cube and "forgot" to sleep.


----------



## RobinBloehm (Feb 8, 2008)

Well, of course, everybody does

TPBM often does BLDs in public


----------



## Dene (Feb 8, 2008)

False, although when I go back to university in 2 weeks I will!

The person below me loves Ramms+ein!


----------



## slncuber21 (Feb 8, 2008)

false? i dont know what that is.....

TPBM is going to a friends house this weekend


----------



## Dene (Feb 9, 2008)

Oh come on? Ramms+ein are a greta German metal band.

False, I don't have any friends  .

Th person below me loves ice skating.


----------



## skinnyandweak (Feb 9, 2008)

False. I've done it, not that into it.

The person below me is in a band.


----------



## MistArts (Feb 9, 2008)

False.

TPBM is *not* here


----------



## jtjogobonito (Feb 9, 2008)

True it's pretty hard to go into the cyber world.

The person below me knows what Enso is.


----------



## slncuber21 (Feb 9, 2008)

false, i dont know what anything is 

TPBM just ate a sugary snack


----------



## skinnyandweak (Feb 9, 2008)

False. I haven't eaten anything for the past.. 12 hours?

The person below me finds interest in a member of the oppisite sex.


----------



## edd5190 (Feb 9, 2008)

True

The person below me knows what makes today special for me.


----------



## MistArts (Feb 9, 2008)

True, you're a cow...-.-

TPBM is scrambling their cube with:

U' R2 D L' F U2 B R' U D2 L U' F' L D' R' U' R B2 R' U2 B D R F


----------



## alltooamorous (Feb 10, 2008)

True? Lol.

The person below me has Adobe Master Collection and loves it.


----------



## slncuber21 (Feb 10, 2008)

false,
TPBM has a pet


----------



## abbracadiabra (Feb 10, 2008)

True - 1 dog, 2 cats, 3 kids...

TPBM likes pineapple


----------



## darkzelkova (Feb 10, 2008)

Yeah!!

TPBM has a snake cube (not a rubik's twist, and snake cube)


----------



## skinnyandweak (Feb 10, 2008)

False. I've played with one though =P

The person below me has an LG phone.


----------



## Karthik (Feb 10, 2008)

False.I have a Nokia phone.
The person below me is very happy today!


----------



## MistArts (Feb 10, 2008)

False.

TPBM is going to Princeton Open


----------



## slncuber21 (Feb 10, 2008)

no  but i wish i was

TPBM will travel any distance to go to a competition


----------



## alltooamorous (Feb 10, 2008)

False. Basically can't go anywhere out of Chicago. Parents aren't really getting the cubing thing.

The person below me owns a green and or red cube.


----------



## TomZ (Feb 10, 2008)

False.

TPBM likes carrots and think's Mathias' BLD solves are legitimate.


----------



## skinnyandweak (Feb 11, 2008)

False. I don't mind eating carrots, but it's not like i really "like" them. solving a cube in any way isn't so impressive to me. 

The person below me is starting to get a bit bored of cubing.


----------



## Karthik (Feb 11, 2008)

False.I don't think I am ever going to be "bored" of cubing because there is always so much to learn and so many new puzzles to explore!
The person below me has an exam tomorrow.


----------



## alltooamorous (Feb 11, 2008)

False. No school tomorrow. =P

The person below me is trying to learn BLD cubing.


----------



## TomZ (Feb 11, 2008)

Not sure on that one. I've got a cambridge pre-test, but does that count as an exam?

TPBM has tought of swimming in twisty puzzles at least once.


----------



## Jacco (Feb 11, 2008)

Uhm False, but now I did =P

The person below me will answer False.


----------



## mazei (Feb 11, 2008)

True.Nice one

The person below me can solve a 2x2,3x3,4x4,5x5 under 6 mins


----------



## FU (Feb 11, 2008)

No, the last time I tried I took 11 min+  It was one of my first ever solves on a 5x5x5 so...

TPBM once woke up and found himself to have an extra / less eyelid


----------



## slncuber21 (Feb 12, 2008)

uh.... true?? lol

TPBM is going to get sub-30 by this month


----------



## skinnyandweak (Feb 12, 2008)

False. Already sub-30 =D

The person below me can play the piano very well.


----------



## mazei (Feb 12, 2008)

false. i play guitars really well

The person below me likes to listen to Van Halen


----------



## Claesson (Feb 12, 2008)

False, NEVER true on that one! 

The person below me likes carrots!


----------



## KConny (Feb 12, 2008)

True, I sure do.

The person below me have beaten Guitar Hero III on expert.


----------



## skinnyandweak (Feb 12, 2008)

False. I hate guitar hero and I think it's stupid. I play electric guitar for a band though =P

The person below me likes skittles.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 12, 2008)

True - I like both the game and the candy. (And I like an occasional quick skittles chess game as well.)

The person below me owns a Nintendo DS.


----------



## skinnyandweak (Feb 12, 2008)

False. I don't play games. Games are for kids. (I'm only 15 =D)

The person below me is extremely bored, therefore, he/she will repeatedly post in this thread.


----------



## RobinBloehm (Feb 12, 2008)

hmm, true 

TPBM is hungry, as I am, though I am bored and could easily get some food


----------



## Dcuber (Feb 12, 2008)

true
I'm waitin for food!!!

The person below me plays halo3


----------



## skinnyandweak (Feb 13, 2008)

False. Once again, I don't play games =)

The person below me is in highschool.


----------



## alltooamorous (Feb 13, 2008)

True. O_O I've replied to the same thing somewhere earlier in this thread.

The person below me uses the username "skinnyandweak".


----------



## skinnyandweak (Feb 13, 2008)

True. How'd you know? =P

The person below me knows who's going to be below him.


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 13, 2008)

I don't because skinnyandweak is probably asleep at the moment (8 AM GMT)

The person below me can't do Magic with his feets.


----------



## Karthik (Feb 13, 2008)

True.I don't still have a Magic.
The person below me has solved atleast one cube everyday ever since he/she learnt to cube.(Atleast me and Ron have)


----------



## skinnyandweak (Feb 13, 2008)

True. Gotta keep it goin' man!

The person below me is having relationship problems.


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 13, 2008)

False, one of the best decisions we ever made was to break up (about a year ago) and we are both much happier now.

The person below me has attempted multiple blind


----------



## Erik (Feb 13, 2008)

True at competitions
The person below me has lately got in touch with a (nice) girl with something cube-wise


----------



## tim (Feb 13, 2008)

True 

The person below me is really annoyed about the "Matyas Kuti is a cheater" thread.


----------



## Erik (Feb 13, 2008)

Carrot!
The person below me will eat carrots at Benelux open!


----------



## Dene (Feb 13, 2008)

False, however, I'll let you all know, if someone paid for me to come, on the condition that I ate a whole box of carrots, I would!

The person below me is hungry.


----------



## Jason Baum (Feb 13, 2008)

True, I'm starving. I'm going to go get a pizza in a bit.

The person below me has done a 4x4x4 BLD today.


----------



## skinnyandweak (Feb 13, 2008)

False. Have only done a 3x3 BLD.

The person below me thinks asians are cool.


----------



## edd5190 (Feb 13, 2008)

Being one myself, I must say true.

The person below me is capable of psychokinesis


----------



## skinnyandweak (Feb 13, 2008)

True. If I believe I am, then I am!

The person below me has solved an 11x11x11.


----------



## Jason Baum (Feb 14, 2008)

False. The biggest cube I've solved is 10x10x10.

The person below me procrastinates way too much.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Feb 14, 2008)

VERY True, I haven't even done my homework yet, I do it in class 

The person below me loves to speed blindsolve(as in: memo for a long time then get a good time..blindfolded.).


----------



## slncuber21 (Feb 14, 2008)

nope, never tried it..... too afraid and i cant remember anything for longer than a 5 minute period lol 

TPBM has a lot of homework/projects to do


----------



## skinnyandweak (Feb 14, 2008)

False. I always finish my work early, or really late, never during my free time =)

The person below me hears pointless lectures about education over and over by his parents. So much that the whole meaning of it will turn around and you'll eventually become stupid.


----------



## alltooamorous (Feb 14, 2008)

True, to an extent I guess?
I'm asian, my parents are asian, therefore education is the most important thing in my life right now -.- But seriously, I'm such a bad student. I barely do my homework and I actually got into a good high school. Too bad I'm just not feeling it.. Sighs.. 

The person below me owns a cube with Cubesmith tiles.


----------



## Ewks (Feb 14, 2008)

False. I have cube smithstickers but not tiles.

TPBM has a pet.


----------



## skinnyandweak (Feb 14, 2008)

True. I have two cockatiels =)

The person below me loves school.


----------



## MistArts (Feb 14, 2008)

False

TPBM me will use this scramble:

L2 R' U L F' R2 B F2 D U2 B2 F2 U' L D' U B2 D U2 R B L R' D2 U F' D L2 F' L2 B L2 B L2 R B L' R F' U' L2 D' U' R D2 R2 D2 U' L' B2 F L D2 U2 L B2 D2 U2 R2 F2 L' R F2 L D L D2 U2 F R D2 U' L' B2 D' U' L B' L B' F2 L' B R' U L' R' F' R2 D' L2 R2 B R D U' R' F' R2 D' U2 F U L D F2 D2 R2 B' F R2 B2 U' B L2 R' D' L2 D R B' D' U B2 D L' R2 U L' R2 D U2 F' U2 R B' D B' F' D' U2 L' R2 D2 B F2 L' B2 F' D' L' B2 D U' F' R' F2 D R2 U2 L2 R2 B2 U' F2 R U2 L2 R F' D' L R2 B' F L2 R U' B2 F L2 D2 F2 R2 B2 F' R2 B2 F L' F2 L R2 B2 L2 D' R' D2 B' F U2 B' R U' L' U' B U' L R' B L' B2 F2 U2 B' D L2 B' F' D U' F' L' D' L2 R D F R D' U' B' D' U2 L D' B' F2 L' D' B2 F D U2 L2 D2 U R D' B' R2 B' L' R' D U B' F2 R' U' R2 B R' B F R2 F' D' U2 L' U' F2 R B2 D2 B2 F L' B2 F2 D' U L R D2 L' R2 D2 U' L R2 B2 L' R2 B2 F2 L' D' L D U2 B L R2 B F R2 F2 L R2 D' U L' D' U R B2 F2 R F2 U B L' D2 U2 L2 B2 R' D2 R2 D' U B' D L2 R D B' F U2 R D' U2 R2 D B2 F2 L R' B2 L U' B2 F2 D U2 R' D2 B' F U R2 D' B' D2 B2 U' B F2 U2 L' R' F2 L' F U L' R2 F U L R' D' L R D2 B2 F' L U F2 D' F2 D L R F U F R' B' R2 B F U2 B F2 L R2 B2 F D U2 F' L2 R' D2 L2 B R U' L' B' F' D R2 B2 F' L2 D' L R' F' D' R D2 R D2 U' L2 R' D2 U R U' R' D U F L R' D' U' B' R2 B D U2 R2 D L R' D L2 U2 R2 D U' L' D2 U2 B L' R B F2 R2 F2 D' U' L U B2 D2 B' D2 F' D2 U' F2 D2 B' U2 F' D U R' D R2 D' L R U2 F' R2 B' D2 R' D2 R D' R' B F' U2 L2 B D B' F D' L2 D' B2 F U' L' D U L' B' L2 R' B L B2 D2 L2 D2 L R2 U F D' U L' R2 U' B2 F R B2 D B D' U2 B' F2 L' B' D' F L2 F2 D2 U B' F D L D B R F2 L' B' U' B R2 U' B' F L2 R' D2 L' B D2 L2 R2 D U' L R' D' U2 B2 F U' B' F' L' D' U' L' D U' R2 B F' R2 U L2 F L2 D U2 B' F' U' B2 L2 B2 L R' B' U' B' F D2 U2 L' R' B' D U B' F D' U2 L' R B L2 R B' F2 U' R2 B2 D2 U2 R B' D B2 F' D2 L2 R2 B D' U F2 R2 B2 L2 R F' L B2 F2 D' L' R' D' U2 B2 U' F D F D2 L F' D2 U' B' F' D2 U' R' B F' U' L2 D' F' R2 B F2 L2 D2 U2 L2 D U B' F2 U L' U B L2 B2 F2 D U2 L' R2 D U F2 L' R' D R2 B2 F' U R F D2 F' D' U' L' F2 L2 R' U' R' B D' U' R2 F2 D B L2 D U' B' D U2 F' D U' B R' U2 B R2 U2 L F' D U2 L F U F2 D2 U2 B R2 B2 F U2 B D U2 F D2 U' R B' F R U2 B2 F' D U' F' L F2 U B' F D L R2 B' F U2 B2 D2 L F' R' F' U B F D' L R' D2 B2 L2 R' B2 F' L2 R' B' U' B2 F2 L' R' F' L2 D' L R F2 D R' B R' D' L' U2 B F D U' L' D B D2 U R B2 F U2 B2 F2 U' B L' R' D' L R F2 L D2 L' B' D2 U R B F2 L R U2 L B' F2 L2 B' F D2 L' F2 L2 R' B U2 F2 L' B U2 F' L D' R' F2 D2 U' R F2 R2 B2 L B' F2 U' B' F L' D F' R B' L2 U L2 B2 F2 D' L' B2 F2 D U' F' D' R2 U' F L2 U' R U L R' D' L2 R' U B L' D2 B' L' R D2 U2 L' B' U2 L2 U L' R' B2 L F' L' R B D' L2 D' U2 R2 D' R2 B' U R2 D' U2 B2 D2 F' U2 F' R' D' U' F2 D2 R' D U L R2 D' R2 B2 L' R2


----------



## Jason Baum (Feb 14, 2008)

True... I got a 11.77 with it. I executed that scramble in 5:17.71, by the way.

The person below me can beat my time for executing that scramble.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Feb 14, 2008)

False, I probablly can't, my PB is 15.40.
TPBM uses MGLS.


----------



## Dene (Feb 15, 2008)

I just started, so, kind of  .

Wow, Mr Baum, you are amazing, it took me 9:22.25  . Solved in 28.58 lol. I could barely see, my eyes are all blotty from staring at the screen  .

The person below me will solve that scramble faster than I did.


----------



## masterofthebass (Feb 15, 2008)

True... 22.86

Scrambled in 5:35.09

The person below me has arms that feel like jelly after doing that.


----------



## skinnyandweak (Feb 15, 2008)

False. Haven't done it =)

The person below me is in possession of a Sony Vaio.


----------



## edd5190 (Feb 15, 2008)

False, though I'd like a Sony QRio or Aibo 

The person below me is happy that I just beat medium on GH3


----------



## skinnyandweak (Feb 15, 2008)

False. I think you should learn how to play a real guitar instead =)

The person below me is broke.


----------



## Jason Baum (Feb 15, 2008)

True... I'm a college student. Of course I'm broke.

The person below me checks this forum more than 5 times a day.


----------



## MistArts (Feb 15, 2008)

False, Twice

TPBM can solve two cubes at time. One on each hand.



masterofthebass said:


> True... 22.86
> 
> Scrambled in 5:35.09
> 
> The person below me has arms that feel like jelly after doing that.



I gave up half-way at 3 minutes....


----------



## Jacco (Feb 15, 2008)

True
but as I'm a disaster with one-handed, it took me about 3 minutes.

TPBM knows where to buy magic replacement strings except for cubesmith.


----------



## jtjogobonito (Feb 15, 2008)

False. Why would you want to go somewhere other than cubesmith?

The person below did not know what "TPBM" meant at first.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 15, 2008)

jtjogobonito said:


> False. Why would you want to go somewhere other than cubesmith?


Because they're currently out of stock? (I would suggest just buying another Magic or two and scavenging it/them for strings.)



> The person below did not know what "TPBM" meant at first.


False.

TPBM has had bad luck with BLD solves lately.


----------



## Jason Baum (Feb 15, 2008)

False. I keep DNFing 3x3x3 and 4x4x4 though. It's more lack of skill than bad luck.

The person below me knows what DCI is.


----------



## skinnyandweak (Feb 15, 2008)

True. It is 3 words from the english alphabet put together to form an abbreviation.

The person below me likes the Red Hot Chili Peppers.


----------



## slncuber21 (Feb 15, 2008)

true/false they r ok i guess

TPBM hasnt cubed a awhile because of school or work


----------



## Dene (Feb 15, 2008)

FALSE! How could you not find the time to cube???

The person below me is going to use one of the pick up lines from the new thread, and see how it goes


----------



## slncuber21 (Feb 16, 2008)

false, too cheesy lol

TPBM is going to be getting a meffert's puzzle soon (like me)


----------



## Pedro (Feb 16, 2008)

true!  at least I hope so...waiting for my megaminx to arrive

the person below me is working on square-1


----------



## skinnyandweak (Feb 16, 2008)

False. Haven't worked on anything cube related for a while.

The person below me is musically talented.


----------



## cwdana (Feb 16, 2008)

True (played violin for 8+ years, self taught piano)

TPBM has been to New York City.


----------



## Jason Baum (Feb 16, 2008)

True. It's funny that you ask that because I'm actually going there tomorrow.

The person below me likes to watch Late Night with Conan O'Brien.


----------



## alltooamorous (Feb 16, 2008)

False. Don't really like it.

The person below me has watched Step Up 2.


----------



## skinnyandweak (Feb 16, 2008)

False. I don't watch T.V. much at all.

The person below me is going to be extremely bored today.


----------



## MistArts (Feb 16, 2008)

True

TPBM will say "False".


----------



## abbracadiabra (Feb 16, 2008)

Not true (you thought you had me there, didn't you MistArts?)

The person below me would like to add another puzzle to his collection.


----------



## skinnyandweak (Feb 16, 2008)

False. I'm good with just the cubes =)

The person below me will answer either True/False, or anything related to the words.


----------



## slncuber21 (Feb 16, 2008)

uh..... possibly (lol)

TPBM needs a DIY cube badly


----------



## Ewks (Feb 16, 2008)

true

The person below me is waiting some puzzles from cube4you to arrive.


----------



## slncuber21 (Feb 16, 2008)

false, mefferts.... my pyraminx isnt here yet

TPBM is planning on cubing all weekend


----------



## skinnyandweak (Feb 16, 2008)

False. There's more to life than cubing =)

The person below me can't resist the cube.


----------



## MistArts (Feb 16, 2008)

abbracadiabra said:


> Not true (you thought you had me there, didn't you MistArts?)
> 
> The person below me would like to add another puzzle to his collection.



It's a True or False game...


----------------

False

TPBM has been here: http://cubingtechniques.com/cubing/pll/print.html


----------



## slncuber21 (Feb 16, 2008)

false, until i looked at it,

TPBM has all ES cubes


----------



## skinnyandweak (Feb 16, 2008)

False.

The person below me owns and Eastsheen 5x5x5.


----------



## slncuber21 (Feb 17, 2008)

false, but i want one

TPBM has made modded cubes


----------



## skinnyandweak (Feb 17, 2008)

False. I keep my cubes they way I get them. (answered this exact same question somewhere in this thread)

The person below me is a fan of Linkin Park.


----------



## alltooamorous (Feb 17, 2008)

True. How'd you know? =P

The person below me enjoys solving the 5x5x5.


----------



## Jacco (Feb 17, 2008)

True

The person below me uses a bright sticker set for his/her 3x3 cube.


----------



## slncuber21 (Feb 17, 2008)

false, seeing as i dont have the stickers

TPBM has been to the US open before and placed in the top 50


----------



## edd5190 (Feb 17, 2008)

False.

The person below me thinks I'm cute! XD


----------



## slncuber21 (Feb 18, 2008)

uhhhhhhhh.... lol ive never seen u before

TPBM got a new cube today


----------



## jtjogobonito (Feb 18, 2008)

False, I wish I did, though.

The person below me knows the last digit of pi.


----------



## skinnyandweak (Feb 18, 2008)

False. It's everlasting. =)

The person below me likes men.


----------



## slncuber21 (Feb 18, 2008)

true (im a girl, no seriously)

TPBM doesnt know Sune


----------



## skinnyandweak (Feb 18, 2008)

False. I know all OLLs.

The person below me is a fast texter.


----------



## MistArts (Feb 18, 2008)

False ( I hate it)

TPBM hates the corners methods


----------



## skinnyandweak (Feb 18, 2008)

False. I just don't use them =P

The person below me is good at basketball.


----------



## slncuber21 (Feb 18, 2008)

true, i am awesome!

TPBM has a green DIY


----------



## skinnyandweak (Feb 19, 2008)

False. Just a white DIY.

The person below me loves homework.


----------



## FU (Feb 19, 2008)

False. Who the hell loves homework?

TPBM has started cubing less than a year ago


----------



## Karthik (Feb 19, 2008)

True.
The person below me went to a competition last week.


----------



## Ewks (Feb 19, 2008)

False. But I will go toa competition next weekend.

TPBM is holds a world record.


----------



## skinnyandweak (Feb 19, 2008)

True. Deep down, I hold a world record for something.

The person below me likes food.


----------



## MistArts (Feb 19, 2008)

False.

TPBM likes food.


----------



## tim (Feb 19, 2008)

True.

The person below me is more creative than the person above me.


----------



## MistArts (Feb 19, 2008)

True

The person below me is more creative than the person above me.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 19, 2008)

False.

The person below me is more creative than the person above me.


----------



## jtjogobonito (Feb 19, 2008)

True.

The person below me is *not* as creative as the person above me.


----------



## pjk (Feb 19, 2008)

False 

The person below me noticed that the "Matyas Cheat" thread is now the most viewed thread on the forum, just surpassing this thread.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 19, 2008)

False, but I see it now.

The person below me has noticed that this thread is about to exceed 2000 entries, and is hoping to be the 2000th one.


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 19, 2008)

False

The person below me has a video on youtube that has been watched over 10000 times


----------



## Dene (Feb 19, 2008)

False.

The person below me envies that I have the 2000th post  .


----------



## jtjogobonito (Feb 20, 2008)

False. I have the 2000th reply.

The person below me has a cube with them as they are reading this.


----------



## Karthik (Feb 20, 2008)

True.
The person below me checks this forum everyday.


----------



## skinnyandweak (Feb 20, 2008)

True. When I'm bored and there's nothing else to do (most of the time).

The person below me is suicidal.


----------



## RobinBloehm (Feb 20, 2008)

Depends on whether my 5x5 cube pops on the train platform...

TPBM has ever bought cubes and stuff like that with a value of more than 200$ (have done that twice, not for me alone, but crazy anyway  )


----------



## slncuber21 (Feb 21, 2008)

uh, false (i think?) 

TPBM has a pyraminx


----------



## Karthik (Feb 21, 2008)

True.
The person below me has a Pyramorpix.


----------



## Jason Baum (Feb 21, 2008)

False.

The person below me has/has had over 25 3x3x3 cubes.


----------



## pjk (Feb 21, 2008)

False
The person below me will attend at least 1 competition this year.


----------



## Jason Baum (Feb 21, 2008)

True. I have at least three I'm going to, and I can't wait.

The person below me does not own an iPod (or any kind of portable mp3 player).


----------



## skinnyandweak (Feb 21, 2008)

False.

The person below me solves the cube instead of paying attention in class.


----------



## Dene (Feb 21, 2008)

False, I don't have class  .

The person below me is suffering from lack of sleep.


----------



## Jason Baum (Feb 21, 2008)

True... aren't we all?

The person below me is in a good mood.


----------



## pjk (Feb 21, 2008)

True, tomorrow is Friday

The person below me likes solving the 5x5 more than the 4x4.


----------



## alltooamorous (Feb 22, 2008)

False? Don't own a 5x5

The person below me has a laser printer.


----------



## Jason Baum (Feb 22, 2008)

False.

The person below me should have gone to bed hours ago.


----------



## jtjogobonito (Feb 22, 2008)

False, I just woke up. (Unless hours meant 9 hours then it would be true.)

The person below me is happy that it snowed in the Northeast US.


----------



## MistArts (Feb 22, 2008)

True

TPBM goes to pogo.com


----------



## edd5190 (Feb 22, 2008)

False. My aunt used to let me play games on there with her account! ;D

The person below me has a spelling bee tomorrow and must study.


----------



## jtjogobonito (Feb 23, 2008)

False, butI do have to go say a lot of stuff in front of a lot of people tomorrow.

The person below me has met a Greek person.


----------



## slncuber21 (Feb 23, 2008)

false, i think...

TPBM has a laptop


----------



## dolphyfan (Feb 23, 2008)

True
The person below me didnt have school today because of snow.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 23, 2008)

False. Not in school anymore.

The person below me likes Classical music.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Feb 23, 2008)

True.

The person below me uses a Mac.


----------



## kudan (Feb 23, 2008)

False

The person below me is a female.


----------



## skinnyandweak (Feb 23, 2008)

False.

The person below me is married.


----------



## slncuber21 (Feb 23, 2008)

False, 
TPBM enjoys sports


----------



## MistArts (Feb 23, 2008)

Eck. I don't really know

TPBM solved a megaminx under 2 minutes..


----------



## KoenHeltzel (Feb 23, 2008)

False.

The person below me knows at least the basics of object oriented programming.


----------



## Rosetti (Feb 23, 2008)

False (I will as soon as I start my AS computing course though!)

The person below me has once licked his cube because he/she was curious as to what the stickers tasted like.


----------



## jtjogobonito (Feb 23, 2008)

False, but now I might just do it.

The preson below me realized I spelled person wrong(before the read the rest of the message).


----------



## alltooamorous (Feb 23, 2008)

False. Didn't really notice. 

The person below me wears size medium shirts.


----------



## slncuber21 (Feb 23, 2008)

sometimes, true/false

TPBM wants the olympicubes


----------



## Hadley4000 (Feb 23, 2008)

Beyond true.

The person below me likes camping.


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 23, 2008)

True, True, True (nature, freedom, campfire, how could you not love it?)

The person below me can correct all spelling/grammar mistakes in the following message (got caught by the spam-filter several thousand times)



> The kindest wishes to my new friend.
> I am 32 years. My name Tatiyana, I would like to get acquainted
> with you and to correspond, I want that all was reliable, that among us was not
> what secrets, and all we relations were on long. I am tired to be one, and to
> ...


----------



## Dene (Feb 24, 2008)

I'm going to say true, if I put my mind to it, although I may misinterpret some of what they (she?) is saying.

The person below me is lazy.

EDIT:


> My kindest wishes to you, my new friend.
> I am 32 years old. My name is Tatiyana and I would like to get acquainted with you and for us to be able to correspond. I want to be able to rely on you, and to have no secrets between us, and that our relationship will last for a long time. I am tired of being on my own, looking bad, and I wish to find a man to build a relationship with.
> 2008 has begun, and I wish to live this year as a new person [maybe?]. May the strong spirit that has been incorporated to men through the natural processes of life maintain me [maybe??]. My heart freely burns with the desire to give all of my love to the man which deserves this.
> My letter is sent from an agency, via the agency's e-mail address, and I ask you to reply to my own e-mail adress, as this will be easier for me. I shall wait for your letter and hope that in the future a relationship becomes of us.



That's my interpretation on it, some of it is very wierd though  .


----------



## abbracadiabra (Feb 24, 2008)

False. I'm too busy to be lazy. But when I grow up I plan on giving it a try. 

TPBM likes to make pretty patterns on their cubes. 

Excellent translation, Dene. I'd only change one line. The last line in the second paragraph reads "I am tired to be one, and to look only on bad, I wish to find and build relation with decent the man."

You read that to mean "I am tired of being on my own, looking bad, and I wish to find a man to build a relationship with."

I think it's more likely that she was saying "I am tired of being on my own, seeing only the negative, and I wish to build a relationship with a man who will take care of me and fix all my problems." 

I hate to be the cynic, but if one of my sons received a letter like this I'd strongly advise him NOT to respond.


----------



## Stralbem (Feb 24, 2008)

What is your the person below me thingy? : )


----------



## abbracadiabra (Feb 24, 2008)

If you read the post above yours, you'll note that it says:



abbracadiabra said:


> TPBM likes to make pretty patterns on their cubes.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Feb 24, 2008)

False, they must be solved.

The person below me has not posted in this thread for a while.


----------



## Stralbem (Feb 24, 2008)

False
and to abbracadiabra sorry I didn't understand TPBM

The person below me is a guy.


----------



## Dene (Feb 24, 2008)

EDIT: True, lol. (responded false to the one above  ).

Nice find Miss abbracadiabra. Yours is probably the more accurate translation!

The person below me likes to play with finger paints.


----------



## ER (Feb 24, 2008)

true

The person below me was born on the month of March


----------



## Karthik (Feb 24, 2008)

False.Missed March by just one day and got stuck on 29th Feb.You know how it feels like to be able to celebrate birthdays only once on 4 years 
The person below me knows another leapling.


----------



## alltooamorous (Feb 24, 2008)

True. A friend of a friend was also born on the 29th. To me it wouldn't be a big deal, birthday is just another regular day.

The person below me has cubesmith stickers on all of his/her cubes.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Feb 24, 2008)

Semi-true. My Eastsheens I haven't re-stickered yet. 

The person below me plays guitar.


----------



## Erik (Feb 24, 2008)

True!
The person below me suddenly lost a bit of interest for cubing due to other interesting 'business'


----------



## jtjogobonito (Feb 25, 2008)

True. My Mom thinks I am "too addicted".

The person below me has read The Diary of a Young Girl by Anne Frank and liked it.


----------



## skinnyandweak (Feb 25, 2008)

False. I hate reading.

The person below me lifts weights.


----------



## Dene (Feb 25, 2008)

False. I have done in the past, but I'm too busy cubing and being lazy these days.

The person below me thinks Coke>Pepsi.


----------



## alltooamorous (Feb 25, 2008)

False. "Pepsi is duh betta sooduh." Lol quote from JustKiddingfilms.

The person below me knowsn about JustKiddingFilms.

http://www.youtube.com/user/JustKiddingFilms

For those who don't, please check them out. =P


----------



## Jason Baum (Feb 25, 2008)

False.

The person below me follows the NHL.


----------



## Erik (Feb 25, 2008)

False,
the person below me is shocked this thread already has 200+ pages


----------



## pjk (Feb 25, 2008)

True,
The person below me likes playing foosball.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Feb 25, 2008)

False.

The person below me is following the GomTV STAR INVITATIONAL tournament.


----------



## slncuber21 (Feb 25, 2008)

False,

TPBM prefers ES over Rubik's


----------



## Hadley4000 (Feb 25, 2008)

True for big cubes and the 2x2x2. Well, I guess that's all they make. 

The person below me owns more than 20 cubes.


----------



## gillesvdp (Feb 25, 2008)

True!

The person below me slept 4 hours on the ground the last time he slept, then stayed up for more than 24 hours...
(I love Korean life  )


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 25, 2008)

False, but that sounds like the Swedish tournament Erik and I went to. Also, 4 hours is all I am going to get if I don't stop typing right now

The person below me has gotten some interesting tips involving busses and girlfriends.


----------



## MistArts (Feb 26, 2008)

If both, False

TPBM will go to Washington DC Open 2008


----------



## jtjogobonito (Feb 26, 2008)

True.

The person below me owns a green DIY.


----------



## MistArts (Feb 26, 2008)

False (see you at DC Open)

TPBM will go to Washington DC Open 2008


----------



## Hadley4000 (Feb 27, 2008)

False =[

The person below me owns a Square-1


----------



## Jason Baum (Feb 27, 2008)

True.

The person below me owns a Skewb Ultimate.


----------



## Lofty (Feb 27, 2008)

False

The person below me got to play with a fully functional 2x2x4 today


----------



## Hadley4000 (Feb 27, 2008)

False. Show off.

The person below me has a siamese cube.


----------



## pjk (Feb 28, 2008)

False

The person below me likes playing soccer.


----------



## Jason Baum (Feb 28, 2008)

False (too much running), but I do enjoy watching it.

The person below me owns at least 3 stackmats.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Feb 28, 2008)

False. I own two, but that was only because of a screw up with cube4you.

The person below me does 50+ solves a day.


----------



## FU (Feb 28, 2008)

True, although I've not much time these days. I used to do hundreds a day in the past.

The person below me has a singing range of more than two octaves.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Feb 29, 2008)

False, maybe one.

The person below me has heard of the 229 Brigade.


----------



## alltooamorous (Feb 29, 2008)

False. 

The person below just woke up.


----------



## Cubie Newbie (Feb 29, 2008)

False.

The person below me uses the Roux method.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Mar 1, 2008)

False. But, I will probably learn it for the hell of it at some point. I know layer-by-layer, Fridrich(The one I use), Petrus. Might as well learn Roux.

The person below me has a beard.


----------



## RobinBloehm (Mar 1, 2008)

6 days per week, saturdays I visit my parents

TPBM can reach alcohol without leaving his/her chair


----------



## jtjogobonito (Mar 1, 2008)

False.

The person below me has never seen SpongeBob SquarePants before.


----------



## amateurguy (Mar 1, 2008)

False.

The person below me takes part in the World Math Day online competition.


----------



## Jason Baum (Mar 1, 2008)

False.

The person below me wears contact lenses.


----------



## pjk (Mar 1, 2008)

False
The person below me likes cheesecake.


----------



## amateurguy (Mar 1, 2008)

True.

The person below me solves a 3x3x3 BLD faster than he can solve a 4x4x4 normally.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Mar 1, 2008)

Majorly false.

The person below me likes to draw.


----------



## edd5190 (Mar 1, 2008)

False.

The person below me has read the Harry Potter series.


----------



## masterofthebass (Mar 1, 2008)

True.

The person below me has a Pikachu petronus ^^.


----------



## edd5190 (Mar 1, 2008)

True! 

The person below me is about to leave to buy a new microwave oven >_>


----------



## Dene (Mar 1, 2008)

False, about to start 5x5x5 practise!!

The person below me wants to see what microwave oven Edd is going to get  .


----------



## edd5190 (Mar 1, 2008)

True, seeing as it's my (family's) microwave. I decided not to go with my parents 

The person below me likes nigahiga vids. Youtube.com/nigahiga


----------



## alltooamorous (Mar 2, 2008)

Somewhat true. His how to be series defines him. His rants however, are terrible in comparison to Kevjumba's. 

The person below me likes the quote in the person above me's signature.


----------



## jtjogobonito (Mar 2, 2008)

True, eventhough i don't really like Harry Potter.

The person below me loves my profiles picture.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Mar 2, 2008)

It made me laugh, so true.

TPBM owns a lava lamp.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Mar 2, 2008)

false.. although maybe not for long :]

the person below me hates McDonalds


----------



## jtjogobonito (Mar 2, 2008)

True, I love Burger King!!

The person below me has never eaten a taco.


----------



## MistArts (Mar 2, 2008)

False

TPBM will go to DC Open


----------



## alltooamorous (Mar 3, 2008)

False. Wish I could. 

The person below me has a friend with the name Ray or Raymond.


----------



## Jason Baum (Mar 3, 2008)

False.

The person below me thinks the movie Airplane! is hilarious.


----------



## pjk (Mar 3, 2008)

False (never seen it)
The person below me has spring break in 1 week.


----------



## Dene (Mar 3, 2008)

False (It's autumn!)

The person below me loves m&m's!


----------



## Hadley4000 (Mar 3, 2008)

True true true! I actually have an M&M Rubik's Cube 

Person below me used petroleum jelly before they tried silicone.


----------



## Mary Ly-ann (Mar 3, 2008)

True!  
I actually try it before I use silicone spray. 

The person below likes swimming!


----------



## Jason Baum (Mar 3, 2008)

True, but I stink at it. Can't do much besides the good ol' doggy paddle.

The person below me stayed up all night doing a research paper that he FINALLY just got done with (it's 6:45 am...)


----------



## alltooamorous (Mar 3, 2008)

False. Though I should have. Now I'm gonna be doing it today. Maybe.

The person below's 3x3x3 PB single has the digit 4 in it.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Mar 3, 2008)

True (24.55)

The person below me uses Cubesmith tiles.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Mar 3, 2008)

True (24.55)

The person below me uses Cubesmith tiles.


----------



## Dene (Mar 3, 2008)

Definitely True (who doesn't?!)

The person below me is hungry again.


----------



## alltooamorous (Mar 4, 2008)

True. Again.

The person below me is hyped up for a competition.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Mar 4, 2008)

False.

The person below me is writing a paper tonight.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Mar 4, 2008)

False, even though I have one due on Wednesday.

The person below me likes solving the megaminx.


----------



## ccchips296 (Mar 4, 2008)

false, i wish i had a megaminx =(

The person below me doesnt like scrambling the megaminx


----------



## Mary Ly-ann (Mar 4, 2008)

true

I really don't like it 
the person below is me is telling true


----------



## MistArts (Mar 4, 2008)

Em. False?

TPBM has math homework today


----------



## Hadley4000 (Mar 5, 2008)

Big time true. 

The person below me has a deck of playing cards within 10 feet from them.


----------



## Mary Ly-ann (Mar 5, 2008)

false 

the person below me loves reading?


----------



## MistArts (Mar 5, 2008)

False

TPBM Will Say False OR True


----------



## ExoCorsair (Mar 5, 2008)

Nope.

The person below me is waiting for college decision letters.


----------



## alexc (Mar 5, 2008)

False. (But my cousin is.)

TPBM likes spaghetti.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Mar 6, 2008)

True true true true true.

TPBM hates TV.


----------



## ccchips296 (Mar 6, 2008)

FALSE!!!!!!!! i live on tv

TPBM has atleast 2 game consoles


----------



## jtjogobonito (Mar 6, 2008)

True.

The person below me is sick.


----------



## alltooamorous (Mar 6, 2008)

True.. Feeling so.. depressed these few days..

The person below me... is color neutral.


----------



## MistArts (Mar 6, 2008)

True

TPBM may post new threads,may post replies, may post attachments, may edit your postsand say false


----------



## Cubie Newbie (Mar 6, 2008)

False. I'm not a moderator.

TPBM uses either Petrus, Roux, or corners first.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Mar 6, 2008)

False (Fridrich)

TPBM uses a Mac.


----------



## MistArts (Mar 7, 2008)

False

TPBM will not reply




Cubie Newbie said:


> False. I'm not a moderator.
> 
> TPBM uses either Petrus, Roux, or corners first.



Scroll to bottom of the page...


----------



## alltooamorous (Mar 8, 2008)

False?

The person below me is left handed.


----------



## Leviticus (Mar 8, 2008)

False

The person below me has had a sub 12 average of 12


----------



## Hadley4000 (Mar 8, 2008)

Faaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaasle

TPBM has a ceiling fan in their room.


----------



## alltooamorous (Mar 8, 2008)

False. Those things are scary.

The person below uses Febreze.


----------



## alexc (Mar 8, 2008)

False.

The person below me is going to Princeton 2008.


----------



## MistArts (Mar 8, 2008)

Unknown

TPBM owns a megaminx


----------



## Pedro (Mar 8, 2008)

True!
and I'm getting good at it 
had a 2:23 avg of 12 today, 2:02 single 

TPBM owns a Square-1


----------



## Karthik (Mar 8, 2008)

True.But I suck at it.
The person below me has tried modding puzzle.


----------



## alexc (Mar 8, 2008)

False.

The person below me has gotten a sub 1:30 blindsolve.


----------



## alltooamorous (Mar 8, 2008)

False. Wish I could x.x 
Working on a memory system for the edges right now, I can orient and permute corners fine. Too much to remember for the edges (Pochmann method). 

The person below me has a tv made by .. Panasonic


----------



## tim (Mar 8, 2008)

False, i don't have a tv, Distracts me from cubing.

The person below me loves riding his bicycle.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Mar 8, 2008)

True, even though mine is busted.

The person below me hates video games.


----------



## amateurguy (Mar 9, 2008)

Actually somewhat true.

The person below me follows his/her nation's elections.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Mar 9, 2008)

TRUE!!! I am following them obsessively. I am very involved with them 


TPBM loves South Park.


----------



## jtjogobonito (Mar 9, 2008)

False, never seen it.

The person below me knows what a whatchamacallit is.


----------



## alltooamorous (Mar 9, 2008)

A candy bar? If so, true. It not, false.

The person below owns a Nintendo DS.


----------



## fanwuq (Mar 9, 2008)

false.

The person below will be at princeton open.


----------



## jtjogobonito (Mar 9, 2008)

True, I'm so excited.

The person below me has drinken a 32 oz. (946.4 ml) root beer float.


----------



## MistArts (Mar 10, 2008)

False, but has drinking from one, I think

TPBM is familiar with this scramble:

D' U2 F2 D' B F' R F' D' B' F' D2 U' R U2 F L2 B' F2 L2 D' U B' U2 B2


----------



## Pedro (Mar 10, 2008)

errr...false  what is it?

TPBM wants to do a 4x4 bld attempt


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 10, 2008)

Always!

The person below me just placed an order for some puzzles.


----------



## Dene (Mar 10, 2008)

False, just received my order for some cubes!

The person below me is impressed by Will Smith's solve of the cube.


----------



## FlowingRiver94 (Mar 10, 2008)

False.
The person below me knows what the word "ambidextrous" means.


----------



## jtjogobonito (Mar 10, 2008)

True, it's when you are equally coordinated with both hands.

The person below me doesn't like to use the acronym "TBPM" for this thread.


----------



## MistArts (Mar 10, 2008)

False

TPBM is stuck on homework


----------



## alltooamorous (Mar 11, 2008)

True. And I probably won't do it.. 

The person below has a 600+ Watt home theather system.


----------



## FlowingRiver94 (Mar 11, 2008)

False. 

The person below me is female.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Mar 11, 2008)

False.

The person below me is currently listening to music.


----------



## guusrs (Mar 11, 2008)

Yes, music all the time, especially while cubing....

The person below me solved his/her Rubik's cube for the first time without any help from other persons, books or the internet.


----------



## FlowingRiver94 (Mar 12, 2008)

False, I used the instructions that came with the cube.

The person below me is allergic to milk.


----------



## alltooamorous (Mar 12, 2008)

False. 

The person below me knows what it means to set two hard drives in a RAID 0 configuration.


----------



## jackolanternsoup (Mar 13, 2008)

??? False..

The person below me has just shaved his (or her ) facial hair for the first time ever (like me )


----------



## Hadley4000 (Mar 13, 2008)

False. I did that many years ago.
I also am not shaving anymore. Just letting it grooow.

The person below me has more than 10 cubes.


----------



## Dene (Mar 13, 2008)

False, I have 10, on the dot!

The person below me wears a cap at all times.


----------



## amateurguy (Mar 13, 2008)

False, because that is strange?

The person below me knows a better A-perm than x' U2 L2 U R U' L2 U R' U x.


----------



## MistArts (Mar 13, 2008)

True, l' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2

TPBM wants new stickers.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 13, 2008)

True, but I've ordered them from Cubesmith, and they might be here today!

The person below me is having a birthday soon.


----------



## Pedro (Mar 13, 2008)

err...my father's birthday is the 17th...but mine is just June 3rd, so I'm not sure 

TPBM got cubesmith stickers today


----------



## Cubie Newbie (Mar 13, 2008)

False, but I wish!

TPBM is too lazy to memorize new algs.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Mar 13, 2008)

Very true. Which is why I don't use the full OLL/PLL. I did recently learn the PLLs though, so I use 3LLL.

The person below me flosses every day.


----------



## Cubie Newbie (Mar 15, 2008)

True. Proper dental hygiene is very important! 

The person below me posts on this forum more than once a day.


----------



## K8 (Mar 16, 2008)

False, I'm just a junior member! 

The person below me wishes there were more speedcubers in his country!


----------



## Karthik (Mar 16, 2008)

True, very true.
The person below me watches "Prison Break".


----------



## Ewks (Mar 16, 2008)

False. I watched the first season but don't watch it anymore.

TPBM knows how to solve pyraminx


----------



## Hadley4000 (Mar 16, 2008)

True! It's one of my favorite puzzles 

TPBM has a Skewb.


----------



## edd5190 (Mar 16, 2008)

True.

The person below me is against Harry Potter because of his/her religion.


----------



## Dene (Mar 16, 2008)

False! No way!! Harry Potter owns!

The person below me is hungrier now.


----------



## adzicents (Mar 18, 2008)

True.

The person below me laughed at my first post being in this thread.


----------



## Ewks (Mar 18, 2008)

False. My first post was also in this thread.

The person below me had less than two hours of school today.


----------



## MistArts (Mar 18, 2008)

True. No school...hehe

TPBM has a GameCube


----------



## Erik (Mar 18, 2008)

True kinda... I think all my cubes are gamecubes 
TPBM thinks girls are much more important than cubing


----------



## qqwref (Mar 18, 2008)

False by a long shot 

TPBM speedsolves with at least one puzzle that is too tight to be solved one-handed without a great deal of pain.


----------



## tim (Mar 18, 2008)

True, a crappy 3x3, but i use it just for multi bld.

The person below me believes in god.


----------



## Lofty (Mar 18, 2008)

True, with a capital G 

TPBM has a maths test tomorrow.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Mar 19, 2008)

False.

The person below me thinks qqwref is weird for his last post in this topic.


----------



## Dene (Mar 19, 2008)

Definitely not, if you're talking about the first part. Cubing is life, girls are degenerative  .

The person below me has failed to satisfy their hunger.


----------



## amateurguy (Mar 19, 2008)

You mean hunger for a successful 2 cube multi-BLD? True for me.

The person below me uses E moves in at least one algorithm he/she uses regularly.


----------



## MistArts (Mar 19, 2008)

False, Although I sometimes use F' R' E R U2 R' E' R U2 F in BLD.

TPBM may die in the next 50 years.


----------



## Caio Lafetá (Mar 19, 2008)

given that not 

TPBM loves watch harry potter and playing pokémon


----------



## Cubie Newbie (Mar 19, 2008)

False

TPBM is learning full PLL (like me)


----------



## Caio Lafetá (Mar 20, 2008)

False, i'm not learning, I have already learned 

TPBM loves play basketball


----------



## Ewks (Mar 20, 2008)

False, I like basketball but I don't love it.

TPBM just woke up less than 15 minutes ago.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Mar 20, 2008)

True.

The person below me is going to sleep soon.


----------



## MistArts (Mar 20, 2008)

False.

TPBM hates me.


----------



## Cubie Newbie (Mar 20, 2008)

False. Spring break = party 'till midnight

TPBM has a life outside of speedcubing.


----------



## tim (Mar 20, 2008)

True

The person below me is going to quit cubing in the next few weeks.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Mar 20, 2008)

FALSE!

The person below me love smusic as much or more than cubing.


----------



## amateurguy (Mar 21, 2008)

True. Sometimes as much, sometimes more.

The person below me works as a doctor.


----------



## jtjogobonito (Mar 21, 2008)

False I'm too young to work.

The person below me lives in the U.S.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Mar 21, 2008)

True (Unfortunately.)

The person below me loves National Geographic.


----------



## ccchips296 (Mar 21, 2008)

True!!!
i watch so many of their wildlife shows and what not.

The person below me watches eurosport everyday for all the latest info =p


----------



## Ewks (Mar 22, 2008)

False. I'm not a sports fan.

The person below me knows where Jyväskylä is


----------



## alexc (Mar 23, 2008)

False.

TPBM loves to cook.


----------



## FlowingRiver94 (Mar 23, 2008)

Yup.

The person below me knows how to uninstall Adobe Reader software. If true, please tell me how!


----------



## MistArts (Mar 23, 2008)

True, uh...why? Just go to Start Menu->Control Panel->Programs->Uninstall a Program.

TPBM hates me


----------



## Hadley4000 (Mar 23, 2008)

False. I hate no one!

The person below me loves baseball.


----------



## FlowingRiver94 (Mar 23, 2008)

False.
The person below me hates baseball.


----------



## Ewks (Mar 26, 2008)

False. I can't say I hate it since I've never seen a baseball match in my life.

The person below me averages sub-20.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Mar 26, 2008)

Filse =(

TPBM Can't stand it when people spell it Rubix, or say they used to peel the stickers off.


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 26, 2008)

True. I have heard that to many times. I always ask them to do that in sub 30 and explain taking apart the cube is better.

The person below me knows what is special about my my last 4 postings


----------



## ER (Mar 26, 2008)

true 

totally! I often tell them..."Hey! It is spelled Rubik's cube!!! not Rubix cube!"

and when they are telling me that they pill the stickers off I just tell them that..."You lazy faggots! Study how to solve it! It's hard to memorize algorithms you know?!" 
and that's why my classroom is full of cubers

TPBM had gone to Disneyland!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 26, 2008)

False. I've been to Disneyworld a bunch of times, but never to Disneyland.

And Arnaud, I can't figure out what was special about your previous 4 postings.

The person below me has forgotten to hit refresh before posting to this thread, and has therefore answered the wrong question.


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 26, 2008)

waiting, waiting...................Still false (I hope)

The person below me has more posts on this forum than I do (also the answer to Mikes "4 postings" question)


----------



## Ken Daganio (Mar 26, 2008)

False. Which would be impossible. 

The person below me is ARnaud.


----------



## Dene (Mar 26, 2008)

False. btw, well done on top poster Mr. van Galen! I can't believe it, I'm 5th on that list, I'm one hell of a spammer!

The person below me has a fetish for food.


----------



## MistArts (Mar 27, 2008)

False

TPBM can solve a 3x3 BLD.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Mar 27, 2008)

True 1 out of 10 times or so 

The person below me has an iPod within 10 feet of them


----------



## alexc (Mar 27, 2008)

False.

TPBM likes horror movies.


----------



## FlowingRiver94 (Mar 28, 2008)

FALSE!!!

TPBM is not using a laptop right now.


----------



## alexc (Mar 28, 2008)

False.

TPBM lives in the US.


----------



## jtjogobonito (Mar 28, 2008)

True.

The person below me does not know the plat "Twelve Angry Men".


----------



## Karthik (Mar 28, 2008)

False.
Have seen that movie like five times.
The person below me is really busy with school/university work these days.


----------



## Dene (Mar 28, 2008)

Uh, True!!

The person below me can't decide what to eat.


----------



## ERandrubiks (Mar 29, 2008)

true

I actually want not to eat

TPBM is drinking the moment he/she reads this...


----------



## alexc (Mar 29, 2008)

True. (Chocolate milk )

TPBM loves chocolate milk too.


----------



## Ewks (Mar 29, 2008)

True

TPBM knows what dice stacking is.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Mar 30, 2008)

True, and I find it really cool.

The person below me is color neutral(I feel like I was the only color neutral people there today.)


----------



## MistArts (Mar 30, 2008)

False. Opposite Color solve and neutral for only 4x4 centers

TPBM has never been to a WCA competiton.


----------



## alexc (Mar 30, 2008)

False.

TPBM is in the top 100 for 3x3 in the WCA rankings.


----------



## masterofthebass (Mar 30, 2008)

True, #100!!! I'll have to improve that next competition.

The person below me just woke up from a fun night


----------



## Ewks (Mar 31, 2008)

False, I've already been awake for at least nine hours.

TPBM just restrung a magic.(and now feels pain in thumb and index finger)


----------



## alexc (Apr 2, 2008)

False.

TPBM likes multi bld.


----------



## Karthik (Apr 2, 2008)

Very true!
The person below me has a head ache right now.


----------



## Dene (Apr 2, 2008)

False, not right now!

The person below me is contemplating eating.


----------



## alexc (Apr 2, 2008)

False.


TPBM lives in Europe.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Apr 3, 2008)

False.

TPBM hate scrambling the Megaminx.


----------



## Rpotts (Apr 3, 2008)

False, never even used one, so I don't really know

TPBM gets bothered by people who see you solving a cube and ask questions like, "Got that thing figured out?" or "Can you really do that?"


----------



## ccchips296 (Apr 3, 2008)

true!!! especially when im scrambling and they dont see me solving so they assume i cant do it. a lot of teachers at my school ask me that...

The person below me has an msn with his personal message related to cubing in some way.


----------



## ERandrubiks (Apr 3, 2008)

true. I made my msn account because of cubing

the person below me is quitting cubing...


----------



## Ewks (Apr 5, 2008)

False. I'm not letting this skill just go away.

The person bellow me has cube for more than five years.


----------



## alexc (Apr 5, 2008)

False.

The person below me has solved a puzzle other than a cube blindfolded. (For example, pyraminx, megaminx, sqaure-1, etc.)


----------



## pcharles93 (Apr 5, 2008)

False

The person below me freaks out like crazy when they get a sub-15.


----------



## alexc (Apr 5, 2008)

False, but it's still cool. 

TPBM hates 5x5.


----------



## pcharles93 (Apr 5, 2008)

False, but I do hate 4x4

The person below me would kill for a klondike bar.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Apr 5, 2008)

False. I'm too cold for that.

The person below me loves the pyraminx(Like me!)


----------



## alexc (Apr 6, 2008)

False, I guess. (I've never tried it before, so I really don't know.)

TPBM lives in California.


----------



## Feanaro (Apr 6, 2008)

False, the person below me knows 7 digits of Pi.

*3x3x3 PB: 18.22 sec
3x3x3 OH: 1:17
3x3x3 BLND: 2:55
2x2x2 PB: 7.35
4x4x4 PB: 2:30*


----------



## alexc (Apr 6, 2008)

True, I think. 

TPBM loves Lord of the Rings books and/or movies.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Apr 6, 2008)

False. I find them boring. Hate them.

The person below me has done the real man's average of 10 today.


----------



## Feanaro (Apr 6, 2008)

False

"sniff" how could you hate the Lord of the Rings?

The person below me likes tuna.


----------



## pcharles93 (Apr 6, 2008)

True I love fish so much

The person below me cubes everywhere and has received a dollar from an amazed spectator.


----------



## smskill12 (Apr 7, 2008)

Falsa Got 3 bucks
The person below me can sovle the 4x4 bld one handed?


----------



## Hadley4000 (Apr 7, 2008)

False, but I'd love to be able to. 


The person below me has 3 or more cubing within reaching distance.


----------



## Ewks (Apr 7, 2008)

False. I do know few people who can solve the cube but I wouldn't say that they speedcube.

The person bellow me sees water from his/her computer.


----------



## Rosetti (Apr 7, 2008)

False, I can see no liquids from my present location.

The person below me is just another perl hacker


----------



## cwdana (Apr 7, 2008)

False (don't even know what 'perl hacker' is)

The person below me has been to New York City.


----------



## FlowingRiver94 (Apr 7, 2008)

False, I hate big cities.

The person below me owns more than 5 cubes.


----------



## pcharles93 (Apr 7, 2008)

False, I'm stuck with one beastly DIY though

The person below me has injured themselves with their cube.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Apr 8, 2008)

True. I was laying down and dropped one of my face.

TPBM loves to watch the news.


----------



## ERandrubiks (Apr 8, 2008)

True

The person below me knows that the person who invented the rubik's cube was Erno Rubiks


----------



## Dene (Apr 8, 2008)

False, I know that it was in fact _Ernő Rubik_ 

The person below me is contemplating the consumption of comestibles.


----------



## jackolanternsoup (Apr 8, 2008)

True my stomach hurts a lot.. maybe i need food 

The person below me achieved sub-20 av with a storebought Rubik's cube. (to give me hope to achieve sub-20s with my cube someday...


----------



## Dene (Apr 8, 2008)

True!!!

The person below me eats while they cube.


----------



## ccchips296 (Apr 8, 2008)

True!!! its the main reason i use my left hand, i have trained myself to eat chips and cube at the same time 

The person below me has read the "you know you've been cubing too much" thread at Lucas Garron's website atleast once today.


----------



## FlowingRiver94 (Apr 8, 2008)

False.

The person below me can cube, eat, and ride a bike at the same time. Without breaking your neck. (It's possible.)


----------



## pcharles93 (Apr 8, 2008)

True, if I can get enough speed so the bike acts as a gyroscope and stand on its own, I can eat a popsicle and solve OH

The person below me has DNFed because of a center cap issue.


----------



## Rosetti (Apr 8, 2008)

False, I don't even have a DIY!

The person below me has tried to juggle (and solve) with 3 cubes.


----------



## MistArts (Apr 8, 2008)

False.

TPBM plays Darkthrone


----------



## Hadley4000 (Apr 8, 2008)

False.

TPBM feels like buying me a new cube


----------



## Jason Baum (Apr 8, 2008)

True, I desparately need new cubes... too bad the stupid new rubiks.com shop hasn't been open for a month now.

The person below me is excited for the NHL playoffs.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Apr 8, 2008)

False, I'm into soccer and football, thats it.

The person below me has a sub-1 g Perm(any one is Fine)


----------



## Dene (Apr 8, 2008)

False! Are you crazy??!! I can't even do sub1 H perm!!

The person below me craves for sausages.


----------



## ERandrubiks (Apr 9, 2008)

False

The person below me...umm...wants to have a overlapping cube...like this>>>> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cHKsUSMbAOA


----------



## pcharles93 (Apr 9, 2008)

False, it looks confusing at first.

The person below me is gullible enough to purchase a cornerless cube off of eBay.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Apr 9, 2008)

False. 

The person below me watches or has watched Keith Olbermann.


----------



## abbracadiabra (Apr 9, 2008)

Can't be gullible enough to buy one since there aren't any. Sure would love to get one of those overlapping cubes, though.

TPBM keeps a cube in his car.


----------



## Jason Baum (Apr 9, 2008)

@ Hadley: True, I watched him when he was on Sportscenter (back when Sportscenter was actually worth watching). I don't watch his news show though.

@ abbra: True, I have a cube mounted on my dashboard 

The person below me can cube as fluent with their left hand as they can with their right, or vice versa. (I've been working hard at being able to do this recently...)


----------



## ccchips296 (Apr 9, 2008)

true... i started with my right hand and then worked on my left hand recently. its at the point where my left is the same speed as my right.

The person below me can recite the alphabet backwards fluently without hesitation. (no practice)


----------



## Dene (Apr 9, 2008)

True, it isn't that hard.

The person below hasn't eaten yet today.


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Apr 9, 2008)

True. I'm frikken starving. Just too lazy to go and make food.

The person below me can do a 3x3x3 in under 15 seconds


----------



## Hadley4000 (Apr 9, 2008)

=( False. 

The person below me plays drums.


----------



## pjk (Apr 10, 2008)

False
The person below me will be at the Denver Open on Saturday.


----------



## MistArts (Apr 11, 2008)

False

TPBM is away from home.


----------



## Karthik (Apr 11, 2008)

True 
The person below me has beaten a PB in the past two days.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 11, 2008)

True - 2: 5x5x5 BLD (21:17.39) and 3x3x3 BLD OH (4:40.83).

The person below me is planning to go to the US Nationals.


----------



## pcharles93 (Apr 12, 2008)

True

The person below me has been pwned by the person solving next to them in competition.


----------



## alexc (Apr 12, 2008)

False.

TPBM likes Star Wars.


----------



## Lofty (Apr 12, 2008)

True

TPBM plays Halo3 on Xboxlive


----------



## MistArts (Apr 12, 2008)

False

TPBM has a PSP.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Apr 12, 2008)

False.

TPBM HATES when people spell it, "Rubix"


----------



## alexc (Apr 13, 2008)

True!

TPBM had a turkey sub in the past 24 hours. (Like me.)


----------



## FlowingRiver94 (Apr 13, 2008)

False, it had ham.

The person below me has a DIY cube.


----------



## pcharles93 (Apr 13, 2008)

True

The person below me has felt like beating in the head of someone who watched them solve because s/he was so f***ing arrogant or was bragging about cube knowledge that was completely made up.


----------



## Karthik (Apr 13, 2008)

False.
I am not so violent.This happens to me quite often and just amuse myself looking at their ignorence.Actually sometimes people talk very funny things 
The person below me likes Physics.


----------



## alexc (Apr 13, 2008)

False! I hate science!

TPBM lives in a city with more than 5 million people.


----------



## Mary Ly-ann (Apr 13, 2008)

False  only 1 million to 2 million 

The person below me is a Christian??


----------



## MistArts (Apr 13, 2008)

False. Buddist

TPBM plays Guild Wars


----------



## jackolanternsoup (Apr 13, 2008)

What??? False

The person below me is a Christian and loves Flyleaf


----------



## Jason Baum (Apr 13, 2008)

True and true

The person below me has Super Smash Bros. Brawl


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Apr 13, 2008)

False, I don't even have a Wii >.<, I spend my money on these 3 things: Cloths, Shoes, and of coarse: cubes.

The person below me has met the person above me.


----------



## pcharles93 (Apr 13, 2008)

False, I never leave the house nor have I been to any big competitions to see Jason.

The person below me has been accused of cheating by spectators when fixing a parity on 3x3.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Apr 14, 2008)

True. After a cube busting, they said I could solve it >.<


TPBM has solved the cube more than 25 today.


----------



## pcharles93 (Apr 14, 2008)

True, I have 13 averages saved on my computer just from today.

The person below me dies a little on the inside when someone tells them how they solve the cube by reapplying the stickers.


----------



## smskill12 (Apr 14, 2008)

Lol False
TPBM has tapped his girlfriend more than 3 times.


----------



## Dene (Apr 14, 2008)

Definitely true 

The person below me feels like chocolate.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Apr 14, 2008)

Feels like eating chocolate, or physically feels like a piece of chocolate?

True to the former, false to the later.

The person below me has a dog.


----------



## FlowingRiver94 (Apr 14, 2008)

True.

The person below me has a sub 20 average.


----------



## Karthik (Apr 14, 2008)

True.
The person below me has exams/other important work this week so won't be able to do more MultiBLD attempts.


----------



## Cubie Newbie (Apr 14, 2008)

True, tons of reports to do... I can't do a BLD anyway, not to mention a MultiBLD.

TPBM does not do cross w/ white and OLL w/ yellow.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 14, 2008)

True. I do cross w/white and OLL w/blue.

The person below me is working on a new method that seemed promising at first, but is now getting frustrating.


----------



## Jason Baum (Apr 15, 2008)

False, I am still optimistic about ZB. The only frustrating part about it is the number of cases.

The person below me has done a BLD solve on Rubik's Icon.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Apr 15, 2008)

False, but is an interesting idea.

The person below me will be at Stetson.


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Apr 17, 2008)

False

The person below me is often called a "smart ass" when he/she solves the rubik's cube.


----------



## fanwuq (Apr 18, 2008)

False

Person below can multi BLD 5/5 with tuRBo.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Apr 18, 2008)

I wish 

The person below me takes sleeping pills to be able to sleep (Like me! Insomniacs ftw!


----------



## Dene (Apr 18, 2008)

False, however I do need some, being an insomniac sucks! Although my sleeping patterns have been getting a bit better as it is getting much colder at night now.

The person below me likes sausages with tomato sauce.


----------



## MistArts (Apr 19, 2008)

False, BBQ sauce ftw

TPBM can beat me in a 3x3 race


----------



## genwin (Apr 19, 2008)

False, my PB is 2 min...

TPBM impressed a crowd by solving the cube


----------



## LarsN (Apr 19, 2008)

True, biggest crowd was 24 people at work.

TPBM has posted >10 messages in this thread


----------



## fanwuq (Apr 19, 2008)

False

next person can sub- 40 OH.


----------



## Karthik (Apr 19, 2008)

True.
The person below me recieved a very happy news today.


----------



## pcharles93 (Apr 20, 2008)

False, I've had no contact with the outside world since school. Depressing, right?

The person below me has memorized the cubes of 1-15 and squares up to 21.


----------



## fanwuq (Apr 20, 2008)

Half true. Cubes up to 10 and squares higher than 21.

person below can BLD OH.


----------



## genwin (Apr 20, 2008)

False, can someone do that??

TPBM taught his family how to solve the cube.


----------



## alexc (Apr 20, 2008)

False, and genwin, yes you can do bld OH, I did it in 3:46.99, check out the UWR page.

TPBM accomplished their first 5/5 multi bld (like me ) in the past couple weeks.


----------



## fanwuq (Apr 20, 2008)

false, I got my first regular BLD in the last few days.

Next person has a youtube for cubing.


----------



## pjk (Apr 21, 2008)

True, well, for any videos.

The person below me will attend a competition this summer.


----------



## ccchips296 (Apr 21, 2008)

False... i wish i there was one in australia!!!!!! *sob*

The person below me has posted in this thread atleast 20 times


----------



## Hadley4000 (Apr 21, 2008)

Probably.

The person below me has given away 3 or more cubes.


----------



## ccchips296 (Apr 21, 2008)

false!!! i dont even have 3 cubes myself 

the person below me has a youtube account that ISN'T dedicated to speedcubing


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Apr 21, 2008)

FALSE, it is pretty much dedicated to cubing but I haven't put anything on yet.....(gotta start using that web cam!)

TPBM has had an extrodanary POP when everything falls apart!!!!


----------



## Ewks (Apr 21, 2008)

True, hasn't happened with my normal 3x3x3 but my first cube did this a lot.

TPBM gets annoyed when people remember him as the rubik's cube guy.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 21, 2008)

True. It doesn't happen often, but when it does, it annoys me.

The person below me is so bad about solving the last 4 centers in the wrong place using reduction on 4x4x4 that they actually have an algorithm memorized for correcting them after solving the cross in the 3x3x3 step.


----------



## alexc (Apr 21, 2008)

False, I'm not really sure what you mean Mike, but my 4x4 centers aren't terrible. (Average is around 20 s.)

TPBM has more cubes than toes.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 21, 2008)

True - I actually have more 3x3x3 cubes than I have toes.

(I mean I often solve centers with red swapped with orange, and don't realize it until the cross doesn't work right.  And I'm about 20 seconds on centers too, except when I get them wrong.)

The person below me has done something cool today that they've never done before.


----------



## alexc (Apr 21, 2008)

False, not that I can think of.

TPBM has solved a 20x20x20 cube.


----------



## MechaTech84 (Apr 21, 2008)

False, I'm still working on the 4x4 (not much effort being put in though, it needs new stickers...)

TPBM can solve the 3x3 with their feet in under 20 min.


----------



## alexc (Apr 21, 2008)

True, I think I did it in 15 minutes.  Feet is dumb.

TPBM has a better multi bld PB than me. (5/5 in 31:40)


----------



## Dene (Apr 22, 2008)

False, multiBLD is dumb  (I'm only joking!)

The person below me is eating lunch.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Apr 22, 2008)

False. It's 12:05am

The person below me has a white DIY.


----------



## Ewks (Apr 22, 2008)

False, I think it would bother me if I saw white instead of black in my cube
TPBM hasn't done his homework.


----------



## ccchips296 (Apr 22, 2008)

true  cause i have so much 

the person below me is having brunch


----------



## fanwuq (Apr 23, 2008)

False. Person below can solve the gigaminx.


----------



## MechaTech84 (Apr 23, 2008)

False, I don't even have any clue what that is...

TPBM can't solve the 3x3 sub-20.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 23, 2008)

True. I've never done a sub-20 solve, lucky or unlucky, except for prepared solves (and it takes me a lot of work to even get a prepared solve sub-20).

The person below me wants to do a big cube BLD solve right now.


----------



## Ewks (Apr 25, 2008)

False, I just did my first ever normal BLD solve few days ago I think I'll stick with that for a while

TPBM can't dance.


----------



## genwin (Apr 25, 2008)

True. 

TPBM wants a Lakers vs Celtics NBA finals.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Apr 25, 2008)

False/True. I hate basketball, so I don't care.

The person below me had to pick up an extra shift at work today >_<


----------



## ccchips296 (Apr 25, 2008)

false  i dont work 

the person below me worked at KFC as a teenager.


----------



## immortalcube (Apr 26, 2008)

false!
TPBM can juggle four or more objects at a time


----------



## Dene (Apr 26, 2008)

True, but not for very long  .

The person below me is no longer hungry


----------



## MistArts (Apr 26, 2008)

False.

TPBM can solve a Flipside


----------



## dChan (Apr 26, 2008)

edit: lol, the person above me answered faster tha n I did. My answer to his statement is: False.

The person below me can solve a Square-1 in under a minute.


----------



## Harry (Apr 26, 2008)

False, I don't even know what square-1 is....

Person below me is a newborn Christian


----------



## Hadley4000 (Apr 26, 2008)

False. Jew over here.


The person below me plays 3 or more instruments.


----------



## MistArts (Apr 26, 2008)

True. Violin, recorder, xylophone

TPBM has a GameCube


----------



## immortalcube (Apr 27, 2008)

False (computers, no video games  )
TPBM knows what day Linux Ubuntu 8.04 ('Hardy Heron') officially dropped (and what it is  )


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Apr 27, 2008)

False
TPBM cubes so much sometimes that they think their hands will fall off with pain.


----------



## fanwuq (Apr 27, 2008)

false, I'm rarely allowed to cube, so I use simulators and dream about cubing.
Person below will kill (maybe not, but be very angry at) the next person that they hear saying, “I used to peel stickers off that thing.”


----------



## Hadley4000 (Apr 27, 2008)

TRUE! I hate that so much. 

The person below me has two stackmats.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 27, 2008)

True, but one of the timers no longer works.

The person below me checks multiple times every weekend to see if cubing competition times for that weekend are up yet.


----------



## linkmaster03 (Apr 27, 2008)

False. The person below me is going to Cincinnati on May 31st.


----------



## alexc (Apr 27, 2008)

False.

TPBM got an awesome new PB in the last week.


----------



## Dene (Apr 27, 2008)

True! New PB 3x3x3 average of 18.65s  .

The person below me is hungry again.


----------



## signaly (Apr 27, 2008)

True seeing as i'm often called a bottomless pit because of how much i eat lol. 

The person below me can type the alphabet in about 4 seconds(i can =D)


----------



## linkmaster03 (Apr 27, 2008)

Heck no.

The person below me has an uncontrollable urge to send me a tiled Megaminx, tiled Pyraminx, and Cubesmith 3x3 smooth tiles.


----------



## Dene (Apr 28, 2008)

False, but could you send some to me? 

The person below me just ate a chocolate bar.

(btw, does anybody else have problems with this thread taking a bit to open up?)


----------



## Hadley4000 (Apr 28, 2008)

False, but I wouldn't mind that being true.
And no.

The person below me has a video iPod.


----------



## info (Apr 28, 2008)

False, I'm waiting for prices to hit rock bottom. 

The person below me loves his mac.


----------



## MistArts (Apr 28, 2008)

False, I don't have a mac.

TPBM thinks that 1+1 is 2


----------



## linkmaster03 (Apr 28, 2008)

False. I _know_ 1+1=2.

The person below me just got home from school.


----------



## immortalcube (Apr 28, 2008)

true, school ran late because of a field trip about teen driving safety...
TPBM is German, or German heritage


----------



## fanwuq (Apr 28, 2008)

false, chinese.
person below has had bad pops on the bus.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Apr 29, 2008)

False, I don't ride the bus.

The person below me will come to the tournament I'm organizing =]


----------



## linkmaster03 (Apr 29, 2008)

False.  (unless it's in Michigan)

The person below me likes tobasco sauce.


----------



## alexc (Apr 29, 2008)

True.

TPBM is old enough to drive, but isn't driving yet.


----------



## fanwuq (Apr 29, 2008)

True. I'm barely old enough to get a license, but I need to study for AP exams. And wait until the summer...
person below has a good understanding of group theory.


----------



## immortalcube (Apr 29, 2008)

False, all I know is it's the study of groups in abstract algebra.
tpbm owns 3 or more computers


----------



## Hadley4000 (Apr 29, 2008)

Sorta false. I, personally have two that are mine. But my house has 5 1/2.

TPBM likes South Park


----------



## linkmaster03 (Apr 29, 2008)

False. I utterly despise South Park. Almost as much as Family Guy.

The person below me has been a victim of the Rick Roll.


----------



## fanwuq (Apr 29, 2008)

false.
person below should be doing homework right now.


----------



## immortalcube (Apr 30, 2008)

false, haven't done homework since 6 grade, do all my work at school, never study/do homework, straight A's: go figure
tpbm is viewing this page in Firefox


----------



## Hadley4000 (Apr 30, 2008)

True. FF rocks.

TPBM has a megaminx.


----------



## ccchips296 (Apr 30, 2008)

false 

the person below me has recently gotten a new cube (or puzzle)


----------



## Faz (Apr 30, 2008)

False ( only 3x3 )

The person below me can juggle.


----------



## Jai (Apr 30, 2008)

False. Unless it's one or two balls, of course. 

TPBM has a white DIY with black stickers.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Apr 30, 2008)

True.

The person below me knows how many posts it's been since my last post in this thread.


----------



## striderxo (Apr 30, 2008)

False.

The person below me thinks the person above me is not telling the truth.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 30, 2008)

False. I've seen Jon use several different color schemes, cube colors, etc., so I would actually be more surprised if he didn't have a white DIY with black stickers. (I hope I understood your assertion properly.)

The person below me is tired.


----------



## Karthik (Apr 30, 2008)

True.I just finished my exams today.I need to get some sleep and get back to cubing.
The person below me is sad that he is not going home for another 2 months.


----------



## dChan (Apr 30, 2008)

False. I've not been away from home for more than three weeks probably and I havn't really gone anywhere lately, lol.

The person below me prefers mechanical pencils to standard ones.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Apr 30, 2008)

Very true. 0.9 thickness lead. 

TPBM has over 20 gigs of music.


----------



## linkmaster03 (May 1, 2008)

Far from it.

The person below me hates school.


----------



## *LukeMayn* (May 1, 2008)

False! I think it is a great place to learn and socialise!

TPBM Has tryed an illegal drug.....do you have the guts to be honest.....


----------



## ccchips296 (May 1, 2008)

false!! really, im only 14 

the person below me writes "TPBM" instead of the full "the person below me"


----------



## Hadley4000 (May 1, 2008)

False


TPBM prefers tiles over stickers


----------



## linkmaster03 (May 1, 2008)

^ LMAO at false.

I don't know, I just ordered tiles a few days ago to try them out.

The person below me is a member of the FBI.


----------



## *LukeMayn* (May 1, 2008)

If I told you I would be forced to kill you... lol

TPBM has more than 10 pimples.


----------



## Dene (May 1, 2008)

False, not anymore 

The person below me thinks Lunch>Dinner.


----------



## immortalcube (May 1, 2008)

false. I usually don't eat lunch. Or breakfast, for that matter. So breakfast = lunch < dinner . 
tpbm has more than 5 tabs open (Firefox, IE 7-8) or more than 3 browser windows open (IE 1-6)


----------



## linkmaster03 (May 2, 2008)

Exactly 5 tabs. 

The person below me can't wait until the weekend.


----------



## alexc (May 2, 2008)

False, I love weekends, but I can't think of a particular reason to love next weekend. 

TPBM is over 6 feet tall.


----------



## immortalcube (May 2, 2008)

True, 6'4" , to be exact
tpbm is excited about seeing Iron Man tomorrow


----------



## linkmaster03 (May 2, 2008)

No, I don't even know what that is. I hate movies.

The person below me knows more than 20 OLLs.


----------



## MistArts (May 2, 2008)

True. I know nearly 30 since February...Focusing on F2L right now

TPBM thinks he/she can beat the world record of longest time underwater while holding your breath.


----------



## fanwuq (May 3, 2008)

true, only if you beat it first.

Person below has ap exams to study.


----------



## Hadley4000 (May 3, 2008)

False.

The person below me has textured tiles.


----------



## alexc (May 3, 2008)

False.

TPBM likes Star Wars.


----------



## immortalcube (May 3, 2008)

false
tpbm has refreshed the main page of this site at least twice in the past hour looking for new posts


----------



## linkmaster03 (May 3, 2008)

False.

The person below me drinks.


----------



## fanwuq (May 3, 2008)

false. maybe later just to get a solve.

person below can average under 50 moves speedsolving 3x3x3 cube.


----------



## MistArts (May 3, 2008)

I don't know...

TPBM can jump over 5 feet.


----------



## alexc (May 3, 2008)

False.

TPBM stayed up really late last night.


----------



## linkmaster03 (May 3, 2008)

False. I went to bed early to make the most out of my Saturday.


----------



## MistArts (May 3, 2008)

Um...now what

TPBM plays Guild Wars


----------



## linkmaster03 (May 3, 2008)

Oops sorry rofl. False.

The person below me likes Cheetos.


----------



## Karthik (May 4, 2008)

False.I avoid junk food.
The person below me slept for more than 12 hours last night.


----------



## alexc (May 4, 2008)

False, more like 8.

TPBM is better on a computer cube than in real life.


----------



## immortalcube (May 4, 2008)

false, harder for me to visualize what's happening and look ahead with a sim
TPBM just got a new car.


----------



## LarsN (May 4, 2008)

False, though I've had my Lada for less than a year.

TPBM cubes more at work/school than at home...


----------



## linkmaster03 (May 4, 2008)

True. It's getting harder though. The day I brought my cube to school, I started a HUMONGOUS Rubik's fad. Teachers are cracking down on cubes now. I hate the damn posers who either:

Pretend they can solve it
Think they are cool because they can solve it in 5 minutes

The person below me loves grapes.


----------



## Hadley4000 (May 5, 2008)

Very true. Red much more than white.

TPBM has cubed at church/synagogue/temple


----------



## Karthik (May 5, 2008)

False.I am an athiest so I don't visit those places.
The person below me has solved a big cube using the center's last method.


----------



## MistArts (May 5, 2008)

True. Very Painful

TPBM hates the centers last method


----------



## linkmaster03 (May 6, 2008)

True. I've just learned the 4x4 and the parities, I couldn't imagine solving the centers last. >_>

The person below me has 4 fingers.


----------



## immortalcube (May 6, 2008)

False (unless you don't count the thumb as a finger  )
TPBM owns an ipod.


----------



## Hadley4000 (May 6, 2008)

True 

The person below me hates their job.


----------



## linkmaster03 (May 6, 2008)

immortalcube said:


> False (unless you don't count the thumb as a finger  )



So you have 3 or less fingers? ^_^

True, I hate working even though I don't have a job.

The person below me has a hybrid cube.


----------



## immortalcube (May 7, 2008)

linkmaster03 said:


> immortalcube said:
> 
> 
> > False (unless you don't count the thumb as a finger  )
> ...


huh? 5 fingers, subtract 1 if the thumb isn't counted as a finger = 4

False, still have my store bought, but I'm getting a DIY soon.

TPBM knows where I can get $800 in the next month (preferably legally )


----------



## *LukeMayn* (May 7, 2008)

True! get a loan (but then you'll have to pay back more >.<) still gets your money!
TPBM can solve a rubik's revolution.....


----------



## LarsN (May 7, 2008)

Perhaps? I know what it is, but I have no idea what the game is.
TPBM has read a book by Terry Pratchett.


----------



## linkmaster03 (May 7, 2008)

immortalcube said:


> linkmaster03 said:
> 
> 
> > immortalcube said:
> ...



Lol, I didn't say ONLY 4 fingers. Atleast 4 fingers. Just a little riddle, seeing if anyone would catch that.

False. I hate books.

The person below me goes on IRC.


----------



## fanwuq (May 7, 2008)

false, what is IRC?

person below solved a 20x20x20 computer cube.


----------



## immortalcube (May 7, 2008)

@linkmaster03: neither did you implicitly say at least. The word "only" is assumed because most people have 5 fingers which is more than 4.
@fanwuq: IRC = Internet Relay Chat (kinda like instant messaging/IM)

false. just recently started looking at 5x5s on computer cubes
TPBM has done multi-BLD


----------



## linkmaster03 (May 8, 2008)

False, can't even do BLD.

The person below me has this Friday off school.


----------



## abbracadiabra (May 8, 2008)

Well sorta true. I have every day off from school.

The person below me can think of a much better way for immortalcube to acquire $800 than taking out a loan.


----------



## Hadley4000 (May 8, 2008)

True, but nothing legal 


TPBM can juggle.


----------



## ccchips296 (May 8, 2008)

true, but only 3 balls and no tricks.

the person below me has gone to atleast 10 competitions (for cubing) in his life.


----------



## Karthik (May 8, 2008)

False.I am organising my second competition.
The person below me is interested in electronics and robotics.


----------



## hinges (May 8, 2008)

True...

but i am studying something totally different...

TPBM still uses vaseline than silicone for lubing...


----------



## linkmaster03 (May 8, 2008)

EW, never used Vaseline. Never will.

The person below me always stays up later than 10PM.


----------



## fanwuq (May 9, 2008)

true.

person below enjoys ryanheise sim.


----------



## pcharles93 (May 9, 2008)

Half true. It's frustrating sometimes.

The person below me has lost a competition because a big name cuber or more flew in from across the country.


----------



## Hadley4000 (May 9, 2008)

False. I never had a chance of winning to begin with 


TPBM has never ordered form Cubesmith.


----------



## linkmaster03 (May 9, 2008)

False, my first 3x3 and 4x4 tiles are in the mail now.

The person below me has a toilet plunger.


----------



## genwin (May 9, 2008)

False, we last had one maybe 10 years ago... 

TPBM is practicing hard to beat nakajima's average or single's record...


----------



## linkmaster03 (May 9, 2008)

With a 40 second average? No thanks.

The person below me wishes USPS would deliver faster.


----------



## dChan (May 9, 2008)

False, I am pretty happy with their delivery time.

The personal below me recently got a new one-handed average or best single.


----------



## MistArts (May 9, 2008)

False, I don't think I should OH anymore.

TPBM goes to competitions other than WCA competitions.


----------



## MiloD (May 9, 2008)

not true anymore...

I use to go to speech+debate and math competitions in high school but nothing since then.

I have met TPBM at a competition.


----------



## fanwuq (May 9, 2008)

True, i think. You were at princeton right?

Person below uses Fridrich.


----------



## guusrs (May 9, 2008)

False,

I use Fridrich for F2L but for LL corners-then-edges.

Back in 1982 I "teached" Fridrich some F2L tricks of the dutch "Rene Schoof" system . Fridrich's LL method was the same as the dutch system called "Treep-Dockhorn" invented in 1981. Credits to Fridrich because she was the first who put F2L & LL method it on the internet and since then it is called the "Fridrich"-method.

The person below me solves cubes since 1980 or earlier.


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 10, 2008)

False. I'm pretty sure I got my first cube in January of 1981 (might have been February) (I solved it two weeks after I got it), so I just barely missed your cutoff.

Edit: I just checked when the first Scientific American article came out - it was the March 1981 issue. I bought my first cube just a few days after that showed up on the newsstands, so it was probably either February or March of 1981.

The person below me is having a good cubing day.


----------



## fanwuq (May 10, 2008)

cool! interesting history!
false, I wasn't born yet in 1980.

The person below took or will take an AP exam these 2 weeks.


----------



## linkmaster03 (May 10, 2008)

False, I take my exams near the very end of school.

The person below me has been to atleast one WCA competition.


----------



## immortalcube (May 10, 2008)

False, although I would like to compete in some, as soon as I get my avg below maybe 40 sec.
TPBM will say "false" (hehehe...)


----------



## linkmaster03 (May 10, 2008)

True. False.

The person above me wonders if the person below me thinks the person above me made a paradox.


----------



## immortalcube (May 10, 2008)

false, because I am now the person below AND above you, and _know_ I made a paradox 
TPBM has been arrested.


----------



## LarsN (May 10, 2008)

false, but I have locked up quite a few who has.

TPBM below forgot how excited he/she was that V-cubes will be coming soon and is now completly excited again because he/she just remembered.


----------



## linkmaster03 (May 10, 2008)

False. I haven't even have a 5x5. 

The person below me posted in a thread called Let's play...


----------



## Hadley4000 (May 11, 2008)

False.

Person below me has more gigs of music than cubes (1 gig = 1 cube etc)


----------



## jackolanternsoup (May 11, 2008)

True?

I've had one gig.... unless I really scrape the bottom of the barrel I've then had about 6... and I've got 2 cubes.... Dang... 

The person below me has a tenuous grasp on the rules of dramaturgy (subscribe the thechurchofblow )


----------



## linkmaster03 (May 11, 2008)

What the...

The person below me likes Cubesmith smooth tiles over textured.


----------



## immortalcube (May 11, 2008)

> The person below me has a tenuous grasp on the rules of dramaturgy


trans: TPBM knows very little about about dramatic composition and the representation of the main elements of drama.

false, I've never used tiles.
TPBM owns one of the new type A cubes


----------



## linkmaster03 (May 11, 2008)

True. Straight from PuzzleProz. Except D's are the "new" thing.

The person below me has ordered from Cubesmith.


----------



## MistArts (May 12, 2008)

True.

TPBM has more than one non-Rubik's puzzles (Not jigsaw)


----------



## linkmaster03 (May 13, 2008)

False. I'm only interested in the twisty puzzles.

The person below me sleeps with a DIY.


----------



## immortalcube (May 13, 2008)

False.
TPBM doesn't have an 'official' Rubik's cube (as in rubik's brand).


----------



## linkmaster03 (May 13, 2008)

False. I have a 2004 Rubik's with translucent core. (not anniversary though, old logo) 

The person below me likes origami.


----------



## immortalcube (May 13, 2008)

True, although nowadays I'm into geometric modular origami rather than, say, animals or w/e. My favorite models are: intersecting tetrahedra, intersecting squares, and the infamous 'buckyball' (aka C60 molecule).
TPBM is trilingual (or better).


----------



## linkmaster03 (May 13, 2008)

Heck no.

The username of the person below me is immortalcube.


----------



## dChan (May 14, 2008)

False. My username is my username and no one else's.

The person below me took Programming in high school(or IS taking programming right now in High School).


----------



## MistArts (May 15, 2008)

Not in high school yet.

TPBM will get lost.


----------



## linkmaster03 (May 17, 2008)

Umm, sure?

The person below me has a laptop.


----------



## Hadley4000 (May 17, 2008)

True. I am on it right now 


The person below me has a Type D DIY.


----------



## immortalcube (May 17, 2008)

False.
TPBM is a Digg user.


----------



## linkmaster03 (May 18, 2008)

False. I have an account, but I never use it. I haven't logged on in a year or so.

The person below me is running some form of Linux as their main operating system.


----------



## Karthik (May 18, 2008)

True.FOSS rules!
The person below me is going to attempt atleast 9 cubes for this week's MultiBLD.


----------



## Jacco (May 18, 2008)

False, but I'll attempt 4 or 5.
TPBM is going to Europa 2008.


----------



## linkmaster03 (May 18, 2008)

False. 

The person below me has a Cube4you pyraminx.


----------



## Hadley4000 (May 18, 2008)

Maybe. I'm not sure where mine came from, my parents got it for me for Chanukkah.

The person below me has 2 or more computers in their house.


----------



## linkmaster03 (May 18, 2008)

True. 2 desktops, 4 laptops.

The person below me has gotten friends to start cubing.


----------



## Ewks (May 18, 2008)

True. Few of my friends started cubing but I'm not sure if they are as serious about it as I am.(They might just do it 'cause it's cool)

The person below me averages sub-20


----------



## linkmaster03 (May 18, 2008)

False. Around 40.

The person below me will say false.


----------



## immortalcube (May 18, 2008)

immortalcube said:


> TPBM will say "false" (hehehe...)



I'm not even going to answer that.
TPBM has a phone within arm reach.


----------



## linkmaster03 (May 19, 2008)

No, I tossed it to my mom about 30 seconds before I read this. She then accused me of messing up the display. I had to explain to her what pixels are. -.-

The person below me is already out of school, and should keep their doors locked tonight.


----------



## pcharles93 (May 19, 2008)

linkmaster03 said:


> False. Around 40.
> 
> The person below me will say false.



Heh, I used that one a while ago.

False, I have only 2.5 more weeks.

TPBM is into card magic or cardistry.


----------



## immortalcube (May 19, 2008)

uummmm... true-ish? I know some card tricks and I know how to throw cards, but nothing much.
TPBM drinks coffee at least once a day.


----------



## dChan (May 19, 2008)

False. Not once every day. More like a couple of times a week if that.

The person below me wants to go to an upcoming competition but can't make it for some reason.


----------



## Hadley4000 (May 19, 2008)

True. Pretty much any competition. Money is hte reason I can't.


The person below me also hates T perm(I feel like I'm the only one)


----------



## MistArts (May 19, 2008)

False.

TPBM owns more than 4 puzzles.


----------



## linkmaster03 (May 19, 2008)

False. '05 storebought, ES 4x4, ES 2x2, White DIY. 

The person below me lives in the US.


----------



## dChan (May 19, 2008)

True. I'm a true United States citizen.

The person below me is mad because their 3x3x3 average won't go down.


----------



## immortalcube (May 19, 2008)

False. My average is at 50 sec and dropping steadily.
TPBM reads XKCD (or at least recognizes the name).


----------



## linkmaster03 (May 19, 2008)

False. No clue what it is. (but I did Google it as I was writing this lol)

The person below me loves searching for old cubes that friends might own and buying them.


----------



## alexc (May 22, 2008)

False.

TPBM has been in a life or death situation.


----------



## MistArts (May 22, 2008)

True. I forgot what it was. 

TPBM has solved a 4D puzzle.


----------



## linkmaster03 (May 23, 2008)

What the ****. False. 

The person below me has won an eBay auction.


----------



## ExoCorsair (May 23, 2008)

True.

The person below me gained many posts from posting in this thread.


----------



## Hadley4000 (May 23, 2008)

Haha. Very true. I love little games like this.


The person below me is waiting for something involving some puzzle in the mail.


----------



## alexc (May 23, 2008)

False. 

TPBM is really excited for an upcoming competition. (like me!)


----------



## linkmaster03 (May 23, 2008)

True. Cincinnati Open in 8 days!

The person below me posted below linkmaster03 in some thread.


----------



## CharlieCooper (May 24, 2008)

true. 

the person below me has spent more than 100$ at once on puzzles


----------



## linkmaster03 (May 24, 2008)

False. 

The person below me hates sore throats worse than anything.


----------



## CharlieCooper (May 25, 2008)

false.

the person below me speaks more than one language.


----------



## alexc (May 25, 2008)

False, though I know a little Spanish.

TPBM is just dying for a sub 20 3x3 average.


----------



## watermelon (May 25, 2008)

False, though I am looking forward to getting a sub-12 average eventually...

The person below me has successfully completed a multi-BLD attempt of 2 or more 3x3x3s.


----------



## CharlieCooper (May 25, 2008)

false. what a joke, i can't even do one 

the person below me is going to euro 08


----------



## Ewks (May 25, 2008)

True.

TPBM likes summer.


----------



## CharlieCooper (May 25, 2008)

false - i live in england, there is very nice weather during the summer, mostly rain!

TPBM drinks a lot of water


----------



## linkmaster03 (May 25, 2008)

True, but not at the moment. I STILL have that sore throat. 

The person below me has sold cubes at a competition before.


----------



## CharlieCooper (May 25, 2008)

false.

the person below me has had an operation in the last 3 years.


----------



## hawkmp4 (May 26, 2008)

*thinks*
Is it bad I don't remember?
Unless removing and cauterizing an ingrown toenail under local anesthesia counts, false.
The person below me has protested to legalize marijuana.


----------



## immortalcube (May 26, 2008)

false, although I know someone who has.
TPBM is learning BLD.


----------



## linkmaster03 (May 26, 2008)

Ehhh false. I'll probably start after Cincinnati competition.

The person below me knows Roux.


----------



## pcharles93 (May 26, 2008)

False. Fridrich all the way. I'm also not very fast with block building.

TPBM has been dragged into a fight that had nothing to do with them.


----------



## Hadley4000 (May 26, 2008)

Not physical. 

The person below me is going to Nationals.


----------



## CharlieCooper (May 26, 2008)

false
TPBM is going out this evening


----------



## linkmaster03 (May 26, 2008)

No. Introvert is cool.

The person below me likes pizza.


----------



## edd5190 (May 27, 2008)

You have no idea how true that is. I like ham, pepperoni, black olives, bacon, garlic sauce, mushrooms, and green onions on my pizza (weird, huh?).

The person below me has played MapleStory past level 10.


----------



## linkmaster03 (May 27, 2008)

Never played MapleStory. (come to Cincinnati Open 08 btw, we are probably having pizza at the delegate's house after the comp )

The person below me has had a website one time or another.


----------



## pcharles93 (May 27, 2008)

True, although it was one of those crappy freewebs ones.

TPBM has parents whose idea of a punishiment is confiscation of cubes.


----------



## CharlieCooper (May 27, 2008)

false. i do not live with them. when i visit though, i must not make the "clicky noise"

TPBM is wearing a pink item of clothing.


----------



## fanwuq (May 27, 2008)

false. I have none. My parents confiscated my cubes. But I sneaked some of them. But now I have to practice OH with my 2H cube. 

person below averages sub-20 on ryanheise sim.


----------



## DavidWoner (May 27, 2008)

false, never tried ryanheise
the person below me has never been to the emergency room


----------



## Hadley4000 (May 27, 2008)

False. Been 3 times I think. Twice for severe asthma attack, once for a broken wrist.

The person below me hates video games.


----------



## alexc (May 27, 2008)

False.

The person below me has held some sort of NR, WR, or continental record at some point.


----------



## linkmaster03 (May 27, 2008)

False. I just started cubing a few months ago. 

The person below me has a lot of stains on their carpet.


----------



## CharlieCooper (May 27, 2008)

haha so true!

the person below me got a pb today.


----------



## immortalcube (May 28, 2008)

false.
TPBM has more rubik's cubes than close friends.


----------



## edd5190 (May 28, 2008)

True 

The person below me has met me.


----------



## DavidWoner (May 28, 2008)

false as far as i know
the person below me has attempted a 5x5x5 with feet


----------



## Dene (May 28, 2008)

True 
The person below me is hungry again.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (May 28, 2008)

False
TPBM is sub-60 on 4x4 (average).


----------



## genwin (May 28, 2008)

False. Just starting and my average is less than 10 mins.
TPBM owns a PS3 a Wii and a 360.


----------



## CharlieCooper (May 28, 2008)

false - as if!

tpbm has been injured by a hairdresser (  this has just happened to me )


----------



## JBCM627 (May 28, 2008)

true, but when I was much younger - like 6.

TPBM has solved 3 or more cubes underwater (no breath).


----------



## CAT13 (May 28, 2008)

false, I can't hold my breath long enough

tpbm has solved a cube while on a bike


----------



## linkmaster03 (May 28, 2008)

False. I don't ride bikes.

The person below me knows more than 70 algorithms.


----------



## llamapuzzle (May 28, 2008)

false.
TPBM has a white DIY.


----------



## Stralbem (May 28, 2008)

False...

TPBM is heartbroken...


----------



## linkmaster03 (May 28, 2008)

No, but it seems like the person above me is. 

The person below me has flown on a plane to go to a competition.


----------



## CharlieCooper (May 28, 2008)

true. 

tpbm is a closet reality tv addict.


----------



## pcharles93 (May 29, 2008)

False, I haven't sat down to watch TV in months. Cubing has kept me off the couch.

TPBM has anger management issues.


----------



## immortalcube (May 29, 2008)

False.
TPBM owns more than one pet.


----------



## Jason Baum (May 29, 2008)

True.

The person below me likes Coheed & Cambria.


----------



## CharlieCooper (May 29, 2008)

true.

the person below me has an exam today


----------



## LarsN (May 29, 2008)

false

TPBM knows the answer to life, the universe and everything


----------



## fanwuq (May 29, 2008)

perhaps

person below cubed a square and squared 1 a cube.


----------



## linkmaster03 (May 29, 2008)

False. 

The person below me has made a custom puzzle.


----------



## MistArts (May 29, 2008)

True..I think

TPBM Knows at least 1/10 of ZBLL


----------



## Jason Baum (May 29, 2008)

True (by the way, if you know PLL and COLL, that's already 12% of ZBLL...)

The person below me is following the Stanley Cup Finals.


----------



## immortalcube (May 30, 2008)

ummm....slightly? Detroit is up 2-1, right?
TPBM is hoping for the Lakers to beat the Celtics in the final round of the NBA playoffs.


----------



## fanwuq (May 30, 2008)

I don't care.
The person below OHed all day.


----------



## DavidWoner (May 30, 2008)

false, i still have a contusion in my left (OH side) wrist. and my right is worthless for OHing.

the person below me started a rubik's fad at their school


----------



## Hadley4000 (May 30, 2008)

I wouldn't say "Fad." I got like, 2 people interested.


----------



## linkmaster03 (May 30, 2008)

I did... everyone got them overnight when I brought mine one day. Now it's so annoying people thinking I'm some random kid following the crowd and probably can't even solve it...

The person below has 3+ DIYs.


----------



## Erik (May 30, 2008)

True true true,
The person below me once had one or more fingers injured so he/she couldn't cube for a while and was very frustrated about it


----------



## CharlieCooper (May 30, 2008)

unfortunately true, and still slightly true now!

the person below me woke up in the last hour


----------



## joey (May 30, 2008)

No, I woke up aaagess ago.

The person below has been practicing hard for an upcoming competiton.


----------



## Erik (May 30, 2008)

False, I always practise hard, but true a bit too, even harder  Polish Open  I've heard the competitions there are veeery cool 
The person below me will be on TV with the cube.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (May 30, 2008)

false-ish, i was filmed and interviewed at tournaments before though so I can't really say :]

the person below me is decent at the Guitar Hero video game


----------



## CharlieCooper (May 30, 2008)

true, i LOVE guitar hero. i've complete one game on expert 

the person below me has +20 3x3s


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (May 30, 2008)

false, I think I have 8

The person below me likes to sit when they compete at tournaments.


----------



## DavidWoner (May 30, 2008)

true-ish, i have not been to a tournament, but i do prefer to sit while cubing.

the person below me always cubes faster when they're listening to music.


----------



## immortalcube (May 30, 2008)

True, but only certain types of music.
TPBM is on a computer they do not own.


----------



## CharlieCooper (May 30, 2008)

false, i don't like using other people's computers much

tpbm lives with their parents


----------



## DavidWoner (May 30, 2008)

true, but only until the end of august, then i leave for college!

the person below has made more than 20 cubing videos of their self.


----------



## Hadley4000 (May 30, 2008)

True. Only 17.


TPBM recently saw a movie is theaters.


----------



## DavidWoner (May 31, 2008)

hmm hadley and i posted at exactly the same time, i guess ill just respond to his and repost my TPBM

false, don't have money to spend on a movie right now

the person below has made more than 20 cubing videos of themself


----------



## *LukeMayn* (May 31, 2008)

True  I look at what Ihave to improve on

TPBM likes licking their cubes lol


----------



## MistArts (May 31, 2008)

False...who would do that.

TPBM has two 4x4's


----------



## llamapuzzle (May 31, 2008)

False.


TPBM knows full fridrich.


----------



## CharlieCooper (May 31, 2008)

false - i use petrus.

tpbm is enjoying nice weather today


----------



## immortalcube (May 31, 2008)

True, but then its going to rain for the next week 
TPBM is procrastinating right now.


----------



## CharlieCooper (May 31, 2008)

true! but i have finished my exams and i'm freeeeeeee. so why not?

tpbm has got a fun evening ahead of them


----------



## MistArts (May 31, 2008)

false...just hailed here...

TPBM has seen hail


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jun 1, 2008)

true... (just not today!)

tpbm has no plans but to cube tomorrow


----------



## Mohammad96 (Jun 1, 2008)

false im planning to go to park and play football

The person below me has started cubing from seeing Dan Browns video in Youtube


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jun 1, 2008)

false 

the person below me is going on holiday soon?


----------



## linkmaster03 (Jun 1, 2008)

I'm getting out of school soon. True.

The person below me was at Cincinnati Open yesterday.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jun 1, 2008)

false - i live in england

tpbm is left handed


----------



## SkateTracker (Jun 1, 2008)

False

The person below me plays guitar.


----------



## linkmaster03 (Jun 1, 2008)

False. I do play music though. Trumpet in the school band.

The person below me knows Guimond on the 2x2.


----------



## DavidWoner (Jun 2, 2008)

false, Fridrich with a very small amount of COLL

the person below me knows more than 40 different permutation algs (i know 25 algs for a total of only 15 cases)


----------



## immortalcube (Jun 2, 2008)

False.
TPBM beat their PB in any puzzle today.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jun 2, 2008)

true. on 4x4! (or at least i think i did... i didn't write it down the last time )

tpbm has been swimming in the last month


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jun 2, 2008)

False. I hate swimming.

The person below me loves chicken.


----------



## alexc (Jun 2, 2008)

True.

TPBM is a vegetarian.


----------



## Karthik (Jun 2, 2008)

True.
The person below me was without internet for the past few days.


----------



## Mohammad96 (Jun 2, 2008)

False 

TPBM has won a competition in any subject in cubing e,g 3x3x3


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 2, 2008)

True, I finally had my first event win this past weekend - 4x4x4 BLD at Cincinnati.

The person below me has gotten a personal best before while in the audience at a competition warming up to compete.


----------



## linkmaster03 (Jun 2, 2008)

False. Although I did get a new PB today. I was averaging sub-20 out of absolutely nowhere, and I got a 13! That was a great 4x4 BLD. 

The person below me has a broken wireless mouse.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jun 2, 2008)

true, but i'm using one that works now!

tpbm has met somebody from this forum, outside of a competition


----------



## MistArts (Jun 2, 2008)

True...I think. I saw some competitors going in to the building for the competition

TPBM has ES cubes


----------



## linkmaster03 (Jun 2, 2008)

True. 2x2 and 4x4. Need to get a 5x5 now that Cincinnati is over...

The person below me wants that DIY 2x2 that masterofthebass made.


----------



## pcharles93 (Jun 2, 2008)

False, you were averaging sub-20 earlier? I'm still stuck at 22-23.

TPBM has broken a Magic twice in one day like me.


----------



## linkmaster03 (Jun 2, 2008)

False. Wtf you broke your magic rofl? 

The person below me has lubed their ES 4x4.


----------



## immortalcube (Jun 3, 2008)

False. I want to get one though. 
TPBM has never played a Wii.


----------



## signaly (Jun 3, 2008)

False, Those are fun but 360 pwns 
TPBM can skateboard or has tried.


----------



## llamapuzzle (Jun 3, 2008)

true,I own a skateboard.
TPBM has an eastsheen 2x2, 4x4, and 5x5.


----------



## Jai (Jun 3, 2008)

False. I only have an ES 2x2. 
TPBM will go on a vacation this summer. (I am, I'm going to Thailand for a month or so )


----------



## Jason Baum (Jun 3, 2008)

True, I'm going to Myrtle Beach, South Carolina for a week with my family, then we are heading up to Atlanta for the weekend for Nationals.

The person below me watched game 5 of the Stanley Cup Finals (which may have been the greatest game ever...)


----------



## masterofthebass (Jun 3, 2008)

YES!!!!!!!!! Go Pens!! 

The person below me just had a couple of really, really bad solves on a particular puzzle.


----------



## Jacco (Jun 3, 2008)

True, been having some bad times (sup 25) on 3x3 today.

The person below me is waiting for an order with cubes.


----------



## apoplectic (Jun 3, 2008)

Does 4x4x4 cubesmith tiles count? If yes,yes; if no,no.

TPBM plays handball.


----------



## linkmaster03 (Jun 3, 2008)

False.

The person below me got a new PB today like me. I got 11.21 today which is really freaky. I was averaging sub-20 as well. I normally average 30-35.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jun 4, 2008)

False. I haven't done any serious cubing yet today, been very busy.

The person below me lives somewhere that is very very HOT now (like me).


----------



## fanwuq (Jun 4, 2008)

True

person below isn't cubing at the moment.


----------



## apoplectic (Jun 4, 2008)

true

TPBM knows all of the roux algoritms


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jun 4, 2008)

false

tpbm had a cube delivery today


----------



## joey (Jun 4, 2008)

no, but I know someone who did 

tpbm below me stayed up waayyy to late. (aka it was starting to get light before they went to bed)


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jun 4, 2008)

(yes yes you do know somebody that did! errr do some revision?

true! yeah the birds were out and stuff. i am suffering now though!

tpbm ate pizza last week


----------



## SkateTracker (Jun 4, 2008)

True, last night.

Tpbm spends more time that what's somewhat healthy on the computer.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jun 4, 2008)

Sadly, true.

TPBM is faster than me at pyraminx


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Jun 4, 2008)

False I never even owned a praminx in my LIFE xD ..actually.. okay ONCE lol

The Person Below Me has THOUGHT about attempting a certain amount of cubes for MultiBLD but has never actually ATTEMPTED that amount EVER.


----------



## tim (Jun 4, 2008)

True.

The person below me will be at the European Championship.


----------



## joey (Jun 4, 2008)

Yep.

tpbm is tpam


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Jun 5, 2008)

False

The person below me has cubed in the shower


----------



## fanwuq (Jun 5, 2008)

True, how did you know? 

person below can OH, then 2H the 3x3 all in less than a minute.


----------



## MistArts (Jun 5, 2008)

False.


TPBM uses Cubemania.


----------



## linkmaster03 (Jun 5, 2008)

False.

The person below me has a white ES.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Jun 5, 2008)

True 

The person below me has a Black Rubik


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jun 5, 2008)

true, i find it moves well under the water although pop = bad
tpbm speaks lots of languages!


----------



## pcharles93 (Jun 5, 2008)

Kinda True. I can read, write, and speak English and some French. I can only understand Vietnamese though.

TPBM has a comedy/cubing channel on Youtube.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jun 5, 2008)

Well it's mostly cubing. 


TPBM is celebrating a birthday of a friend this week.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jun 6, 2008)

true. i did last night actually.

tpbm finds 5x5 easier than 4x4?


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Jun 6, 2008)

false, 5x5x5 parity can be equally as annoying, plus theres more pieces! haha

The person below me is waiting on an order of cubes


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jun 6, 2008)

False. Order came today  I need to order a new type D though.

The person below me watches at least 5 YouTube videos a day.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jun 6, 2008)

true. <3 youtube.

tpbm posts at least 5 times a day in this forum.


----------



## joey (Jun 6, 2008)

False, only 2.32 on average.

Tpbm had an exam today?


----------



## alexc (Jun 6, 2008)

False, I am out of school on summer vacation! 

TPBM has a PS3.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jun 6, 2008)

false - wish

tpbm has rock band


----------



## cwdana (Jun 6, 2008)

Quasi true - Pre-ordered for the Wii and shipping 6/22. 

TPBM has over 50 cubes.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jun 7, 2008)

False =[

TPBM is in the top 100 in some event.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jun 7, 2008)

true! mental

tpbm is talking to another cuber on im right now


----------



## DavidWoner (Jun 7, 2008)

false, i never im.

tpbm has been cubing for less than a year


----------



## SkateTracker (Jun 7, 2008)

True, coming up on a year though, started last year mid summer.

Tpbm is addicted to caffeine.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jun 7, 2008)

true i suppose..

tpbm watched the polish open online!


----------



## linkmaster03 (Jun 7, 2008)

False.

The person below me will order a Type F if reviews are good.


----------



## smskill12 (Jun 7, 2008)

False I just like getting any Diy Cube
TPBM can blindsolve a 5x5


----------



## pcharles93 (Jun 8, 2008)

False, I'm hopeless when it comes to BLD. Just ask Eric Limeback.

TPBM didn't get this joke when Bob Burton first told it.
What did the farmer say when his citrus fruit got stolen?
Highlight below to find out.
I want my Limeback.


----------



## linkmaster03 (Jun 8, 2008)

Rofl. I got that joke instantly. Bob wins at jokes.

The person below me wishes PuzzleProz would stock new DIYs.


----------



## Alex DiTuro (Jun 8, 2008)

True(doesn't everybody?)

The person below me has an official single solve for the 3x3x3 under 10 seconds.


----------



## immortalcube (Jun 8, 2008)

False, PB of 33.xx.
TPBM loves Command and Conquer games.


----------



## Alex DiTuro (Jun 8, 2008)

NOOOOOO! I wanted somebody I wanted Harris or somebody to be below me!!!!

False RTS games blow.

TPBM likes sushi


----------



## LarsN (Jun 8, 2008)

False, and sorry for not being Harris or yu either 

TPBM holds a national record (any record as long as it's official)


----------



## linkmaster03 (Jun 8, 2008)

False. Far from it.

The person below me uses Linux.


----------



## moedervlekje (Jun 8, 2008)

False
The person below me likes kebab


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jun 8, 2008)

false!
tpbm has eaten potatoes today


----------



## joey (Jun 8, 2008)

false.

tpbm knew that I would post after the person above me.


----------



## Gprano (Jun 8, 2008)

false.

tpbm will answer true.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jun 8, 2008)

true!

tpbm should be doing something other than posting


----------



## joey (Jun 8, 2008)

true. (we all know it, stupid physics)

tpbm is a rhinestone cowboy?


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jun 8, 2008)

true, according to you anyway.

tpbm is about to have dinner!


----------



## joey (Jun 8, 2008)

true (or very soon, family are coming over, as CharlieCooper already knows!)

tbpm is also scared that I keep singing "Like a rhinestone cowboy" at the top of my voice every few seconds.


----------



## LarsN (Jun 8, 2008)

True, I've just moved at a safe distance from my window in case it shatters...

TPBM has tried solving a cube while hanging upside down


----------



## joey (Jun 8, 2008)

false, but I've seen someone attempt it... and fail!

tpbm solved did a BLD solve in the shower?


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Jun 8, 2008)

true, i did a 5 cube MultiBLD in the shower once 

the person below me has gotten a sub 10 Square-1 solve (lucky or non lucky)


----------



## LarsN (Jun 8, 2008)

True ... sub 10 minutes 

TPBM will tell a lie in the first word of his post


----------



## smskill12 (Jun 8, 2008)

True (! twist for Square -1 Shape And a 3 edge cycle on both layers)(IM Runnerban on Youtube)
Tbm has a good square-1 avg


----------



## smskill12 (Jun 8, 2008)

not my pb though it was setup


----------



## masterofthebass (Jun 8, 2008)

True, if you count 27.77 as good.

The person below me wants me to break the WR next week. (5x5 avg )


----------



## fanwuq (Jun 8, 2008)

True, if you want. Good luck!

The person below can solve 2 cubes with one hand.


----------



## SkateTracker (Jun 8, 2008)

True, it takes forever though, haha. 

TPBM plays guitar hero.


----------



## svampskallen (Jun 8, 2008)

False

The person below me will answere "True" or "False"


----------



## signaly (Jun 8, 2008)

maybe...XD
thbm has had or went to a recent cookout


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jun 9, 2008)

true i guess

tpbm has been to paris


----------



## joey (Jun 9, 2008)

yes, in 2007. et j'ai parle en francais, mais tous les gens ont parle en anglais avec moi 

tpbm has watched hours of cubing videos without having a break.


----------



## alexc (Jun 9, 2008)

False.

TPBM had a new PB today that just blew their mind. (Like me, 4x4 blind: 7:58.85)


----------



## Jai (Jun 9, 2008)

False. My cubes were taken away by my mom until the end of the school year (about 2 or so weeks). I did have a mind-blowing PB right before my cubes were taken away, though (11.57 avg 10/12 for 3x3 - pic is  here )

TPBM is starting to get interested in another puzzle. 
(I, personally, started 4x4 recently, on the computer, and now that's pretty much all I do)


----------



## Alex DiTuro (Jun 9, 2008)

True. the magic and master magic look pretty amazing.

The person below me saw the new Indiana Jones movie yesterday.(I did and it kicked ass!)


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jun 9, 2008)

False, but I have heard it majorly sucked.

The person below me has gotten sun burned this year.


----------



## fanwuq (Jun 9, 2008)

false, in fact never.
The person below sucks at cube today (like me, I can't average sub-25 today.)


----------



## alexc (Jun 9, 2008)

True, I just am not happy with my success level in 4x4 blind.

Tpbm lives in an apartment.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jun 10, 2008)

true. with 7 other people! 

tpbm has an iq puck thing.


----------



## linkmaster03 (Jun 11, 2008)

Wtf? False I guess?

The person below me loves hot sauces.


----------



## DavidWoner (Jun 12, 2008)

not really, i can never taste the food, just the hot sauce.

tbpm is faster(compared to other people) at 2,4, and 5 than they are at 3x3


----------



## smskill12 (Jun 12, 2008)

False, the only cube iI mostly do now is the Square-1 and 5x5 but i still practce 3x3 in bld and OH
Tpbm has gotten sub 20 on the square-1(i did and the times were 15, and 19


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jun 12, 2008)

false. i can barely solve the thing!

tpbm is watching big brother uk :|


----------



## linkmaster03 (Jun 12, 2008)

False.

The person below me still isn't out of school like me.


----------



## joey (Jun 12, 2008)

falsetrue
I still have exams, but technically finished school, forever!

tpbm is looking forward to summer!


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jun 12, 2008)

true, ish!

tpbm prefers pyraminx to megaminx


----------



## fanwuq (Jun 12, 2008)

Depends on the day.
Today, true.

The person below uses M2 with Old Pochmann corners.


----------



## DavidWoner (Jun 12, 2008)

false, i don't bld.

tpbm has made a siamese cube at some point, or has one right now


----------



## linkmaster03 (Jun 12, 2008)

False. I am thinking about make a 3x3x5 though.

The person below me loves Instructables.com.


----------



## smskill12 (Jun 13, 2008)

False ,Whats that?
Tpbm is gonna get or make a cube order in a day or within the weekend.


----------



## immortalcube (Jun 13, 2008)

False, although I got my first 4x4x4 today!!!!
TPBM has had a bad pop while cubing during class (happened to me two days ago, lol).


----------



## fanwuq (Jun 13, 2008)

True, Many times.

TPBM hasn't solved a cube today yet.


----------



## Ewks (Jun 13, 2008)

False. I solved one cube really slowly this morning.

TPBM is thinking of baking cube cookies or something related to cubing.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jun 13, 2008)

true, i did. then happy as ever posted my photo only to find that lucas had done something far better. it's war now i've decided.

tpbm often writes something here that applies to them


----------



## joey (Jun 13, 2008)

true (nearly always )
let's see what I write next.. hmm.

tpbm is making a birthday card for a friend?


----------



## blah (Jun 13, 2008)

False. Never done a birthday card in my life, I just stick to presents.

The person below me is gonna get me a square-1 for _my_ birthday?


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jun 13, 2008)

false. i haven't got your address.... 

tpbm is really quite thirsty right now!


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jun 13, 2008)

True. And hungry.

TPBM has nothing for their dad for fathers day yet.


----------



## Dene (Jun 13, 2008)

HA. Fathers day is a wee way away yet. (here)

The person below me is feeling pekish.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jun 14, 2008)

false. i just woke up. i am tired more than anything 
(hadley's "has nothing for their dad for fathers day yet" has reminded me i need to start wrapping asap!)

tpbm has solved two cubes, one in each hand, at the same time.


----------



## linkmaster03 (Jun 15, 2008)

False.

The person below me has relatives over atm.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jun 15, 2008)

False. But, I spent allllllll day with relatives(brother's wedding)

TPBM recently had a wedding in their family.


----------



## LarsN (Jun 15, 2008)

False. But 3 weeks ago there was a 50 year wedding anniversary. We call that a Gold wedding and celebrate all day 

TPBM does BLD but has only dnf'ed at competitions so far ( like me  ).


----------



## fanwuq (Jun 15, 2008)

True!
Person below can BLD a 2x2 in less than a minute.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Jun 15, 2008)

Nope. Broke my ice cube just as i was learning to BLD. I was starting to get the hang of it too...
Person below can solve the megaminx in less than 3 minutes.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jun 16, 2008)

false. absolutely not. 

the person below me has not touched a cube all day


----------



## linkmaster03 (Jun 16, 2008)

True. Relatives headed home today, and I had to clean up and catch up on some forums.

The person below me is buying a V-cube, any size, when they come out.


----------



## Feanaro (Jun 16, 2008)

Definently, the first one I get is going to be a 6x6. 

TPBM can play piano.


----------



## Alex DiTuro (Jun 16, 2008)

False. I can play guitar, though.

TPBM has their own web site.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jun 17, 2008)

errr true.. in that i used to and it probably still exists somewhere!

tpbm has been ill in the last month.


----------



## LarsN (Jun 17, 2008)

false, although I've suffered from some lesser allergic reactions

TPBM has a tatoo


----------



## MistArts (Jun 17, 2008)

False.

TPBM feels like sleeping.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jun 18, 2008)

true. true. true. true. i've barely been up for twelve hours today and i'm about to go to sleep! i even had a nap! 

tpbm has more than 3 siblings


----------



## joey (Jun 18, 2008)

false, 1 brother.

tpbm is happy, cos they have finished school for over a year!


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jun 18, 2008)

true. i finished lots of times ago!

tpbm is in a real dilemma :|


----------



## joey (Jun 18, 2008)

sort of?

tpbm has done a 100 cube avg in the last month?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 18, 2008)

False. My most recent average of 100 was May 9, so about 6 weeks ago.

The person below me has more unsolved than solved cubes at home.


----------



## Alex DiTuro (Jun 18, 2008)

False. the only cube at home unsolved is my 5x5x5 because I'm too lazy to solve it(5+ minute solve).

TPBM isn't out of school for the summer yet.


----------



## MistArts (Jun 18, 2008)

False. OMG how can you say that.

TPBM is looking for a competiton.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jun 19, 2008)

False. I'm not really looking too far past nationals yet.

TBPM also HATES T perm.


----------



## pcharles93 (Jun 19, 2008)

False. First time I've seen a cube hate T perm. I bet you love N perms, right? J/k. 

TPBM has enough puzzles that if their weights were combined, it would equal half of their weight.


----------



## MistArts (Jun 19, 2008)

False... lightweight cubes...



TPBM is online.


----------



## SkateTracker (Jun 19, 2008)

False, I'm typing this with my brain powers, far away from a computer of any kind.



Tpbm has solved a 20x20 on gabbasoft.


----------



## pcharles93 (Jun 19, 2008)

False, 9x9 is my limit. After that I get too bored.

TPBM is ranked higher in BLD than 3x3 speed.


----------



## signaly (Jun 19, 2008)

False

Tpbm likes to play football.


----------



## linkmaster03 (Jun 19, 2008)

False.

The person below me has had a fish as a pet.


----------



## andrewvo1324 (Jun 19, 2008)

True...LOL

tpbm likes cake...(coffee icecream cake)


----------



## signaly (Jun 20, 2008)

TRUE who doesn't 

TPBM is a little tea pot short and stout;lol


----------



## fanwuq (Jun 20, 2008)

WTF?/0

the person behind me is getting me a V cube.


----------



## SkateTracker (Jun 20, 2008)

True, eventually. Kinda broke at the moment though, haha. 

TPBM has a pet of some sort.


----------



## fanwuq (Jun 20, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> WTF?/0
> 
> the person behind me is getting *me* a V cube.





SkateTracker said:


> True, eventually. Kinda broke at the moment though, haha.



looks like now you are getting me a V cube. 

false.

The person behind me is likes type D cubes.


----------



## signaly (Jun 20, 2008)

Yeah true a guinea pig, oww he bit me!

TPBM ,ouch, is craving ice cream.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jun 20, 2008)

hmm false.

tpbm has a reason to smile today.


----------



## linkmaster03 (Jun 20, 2008)

True. It's summer.

The person east southeast of me will send me money.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jun 20, 2008)

Well, I live in Georgia, so if you live in America, odds are I am southeast of you. But, no =P


TPBM doesn't know full OLL.


----------



## dinki1968 (Jun 20, 2008)

True. I only know 15. lol

TPBM can get sub15 OH.


----------



## SkateTracker (Jun 20, 2008)

False.

TPBM can get a sub-3 average on a 5x5.



fanwuq said:


> fanwuq said:
> 
> 
> > WTF?/0
> ...



Ahaha, dang, you got me, I need to start reading things clearer. Sorry man, no V-cube for you, from me at least, haha.


----------



## smskill12 (Jun 20, 2008)

False closest was like 3,10 or somethinf..
The perrson below me thought a cube ws bad but it turned out to be good.


----------



## ccchips296 (Jun 20, 2008)

false, im under the concept that if i play with it long enough itll work itself out 

The person below me has ordered atleast 2 V-cubes


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jun 20, 2008)

false... not yet anyway. bit poor at the moment 

tpbm is paranoid that vcubes will run out/disappear before they have a chance to get some


----------



## joey (Jun 20, 2008)

true!

tbpm is having a bit of a full on cube day?


----------



## signaly (Jun 20, 2008)

Sorta, just kinda busy today though.

TPBM likes to stay fit somewhatly


----------



## linkmaster03 (Jun 20, 2008)

True. I go outside every day and exercise.

The person below me hates their ISP, and will name it, and why.


----------



## Jai (Jun 20, 2008)

True. Bell Canada has horrible customer service. Unfortunately, I'm tied to them for a year. When the contract's over, I'll break free and join another clan, and fight back. 

TPBM is waiting for an online order to come (I'm waiting for my Type F and ES 4x4).


----------



## DavidWoner (Jun 20, 2008)

false, my parents don't want me spending money on any more cubes. but i go away to college in the fall, and then its ordering time.

tpbm wishes they had a 2x2 w/ screw springs


----------



## blah (Jun 20, 2008)

True. But just for collection and showing off  Because I just don't do 2x2s, at all.

TPBM hasn't slept for the past 30 hours. (I haven't.)


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jun 20, 2008)

false. tho i slept about 3 hours :S not cool.

tpbm has defrosted a freezer before


----------



## Alex DiTuro (Jun 21, 2008)

True. Ugh... The Agony!!!!

TPBM just got a new phone recently.(My phone just came today!!!! )


----------



## hawkmp4 (Jun 21, 2008)

Not new, but new to me. My cell had a nasty happening with some coffee...so we activated one of my dad's old phones.

TPBM is procrastinating about learning a new method or some new algs.
(I know I am.)


----------



## DavidWoner (Jun 21, 2008)

true, been learning PLL since april. all i have left is N's and E... -.-
but i learned all of ortega two days ago...

tpbm has played with poi before ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Poi_(juggling) )


----------



## Dene (Jun 21, 2008)

Seeing as they're pretty traditional here, then true  .

The person below me is starving to death.


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Jun 21, 2008)

Hardly as of just having dinner 4 hours ago then a snack after 

TPBM has a mum...


----------



## Alex DiTuro (Jun 21, 2008)

Two actually..

TPBM has had starbucks in the last 24 hours.


----------



## smskill12 (Jun 21, 2008)

False, im not allowed to drink from them but i do anyway and i like the caramel one.
TPBM is gonna make a vid of them recieveing their v cube


----------



## linkmaster03 (Jun 21, 2008)

False. Didn't order one.

The person below me runs a server, for their LAN, or printer, or file, etc.


----------



## JBCM627 (Jun 21, 2008)

False. Although the computers at my house are all networked, and can all access each other and print to each other. I use someone else's server, though 

TPBM will figure out why a 1x4x2 cube wont work on my scrambler before I do.


----------



## MistArts (Jun 21, 2008)

It does work....

TPBM owns a cub. Not a cube, a cub.


----------



## linkmaster03 (Jun 21, 2008)

True. Cub Cadet is the brand of my riding lawnmower. 

The person below me has dumpster dove before.


----------



## JBCM627 (Jun 21, 2008)

False. What is dumpster driving? @mistarts, doesn't work for me... its looping x infinity for a 1xNxM and I'm not in the mood to work on it atm.

Tpbm has a non-cubical cube.


----------



## linkmaster03 (Jun 21, 2008)

True? I have a Pyraminx... Dumpster diving is taking stuff out of people's trash or recycling that is worth something. Some people have found $1,000 computers and monitors while dumpster diving.

TPBM has made an inspirational picture like this one I found on Google.


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Jun 21, 2008)

False, I don't inspire I get inspired!
TPBM thinks that the V-cubes will take too long to solve so they won't bet one. (Thats me )


----------



## signaly (Jun 22, 2008)

True, those look pretty hard, and pretty,lol

tPbM has cool hair.


----------



## linkmaster03 (Jun 22, 2008)

False. Mines all curly and ****.

TPBM plays Urban Terror.


----------



## immortalcube (Jun 22, 2008)

False, although I have seen it.
TPBM uses Gmail.


----------



## Alex DiTuro (Jun 22, 2008)

True. [email protected]!

TPBM has commited some sort of illegal wrongdoing in their life.


----------



## smskill12 (Jun 22, 2008)

Trie I stole ice cream when i was like 5 lollol!
TPBM has seen my youtube videos(http://www.youtube.com/user/runnerban)


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jun 22, 2008)

false. although now i shall click the link.

tpbm is probably going to do nothing all day, again.


----------



## MistArts (Jun 22, 2008)

False. Digging out my gamecube....

TPBM has all their cubes solved.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jun 22, 2008)

true! actually except for a popped cube that i've lost a bit for...

tpbm has an item of clothing with a cube on


----------



## joey (Jun 22, 2008)

true, several!
(still not found that piece I see!)

tpbm watched a film last night


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jun 22, 2008)

true. you know i did.

tpbm likes trying to copy scrambles


----------



## joey (Jun 22, 2008)

true, especially on people's t-shirts!

tpbm restickered a cube in the last week.


----------



## n00bcubix (Jun 22, 2008)

true, on my type d 

tpbm likes to show off


----------



## MistArts (Jun 22, 2008)

false.

TPBM order*ed* something online *tommorrow*.


----------



## DavidWoner (Jun 22, 2008)

false, is that even possible?

tpbm's main computer timer is something other than JNet or CCT (i use RubiksDJ)


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jun 23, 2008)

false - i don't time on my computer really

tpbm has a job


----------



## linkmaster03 (Jun 23, 2008)

False. Too young.

TPBM will answer false.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jun 23, 2008)

True.


TPBM has 1 or more cubes in the mail being shipped to the,


----------



## Jai (Jun 23, 2008)

True. Eastsheen A4, Type F 3x3, and a nylon type a core.

TPBM is happy school is over.


----------



## linkmaster03 (Jun 23, 2008)

TRUE.

TPBM has officially DNF'd a 2x2.


----------



## CAT13 (Jun 23, 2008)

true, were you aiming that at me? http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2008MCCO01

TPBM has popped a 5x5 eastsheen cube


----------



## immortalcube (Jun 23, 2008)

False. Need to get one first!
TPBM has modded at least one cube in the past week.


----------



## signaly (Jun 23, 2008)

False 

TPBM can play guitar.


----------



## SkateTracker (Jun 23, 2008)

True!

TPBM can juggle.


----------



## Tabby1292 (Jun 23, 2008)

False!

TPBM is Born in August.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jun 23, 2008)

False. January.


TPBM has had Mexican food recently.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Jun 23, 2008)

Yes, for dinner.


TPBM likes ketchup more than mustard.


----------



## DavidWoner (Jun 23, 2008)

true dat.

tbpm has read this thread:
http://www.speedsolving.com/showthread.php?t=4746 
and commented on the mentioned video.


----------



## CanadaCube (Jun 23, 2008)

True. The Person Below Me Can Play The Violin


----------



## linkmaster03 (Jun 23, 2008)

False. I used to play the Cello though.

TPBM has an HD TV somewhere in their house.


----------



## ROOT (Jun 23, 2008)

False

the person below me has eaten marshmallows on a hoagie (tried it at the lake, not that great)


----------



## MistArts (Jun 23, 2008)

False...

TPBM can do 2x2 BLD sub-30.


----------



## linkmaster03 (Jun 23, 2008)

False. I can't even do 2x2 BLD sub-∞.

TPBM has sanded a cube before.


----------



## pcharles93 (Jun 24, 2008)

True. W/ a metal file I sanded my friend's half unstickered to a rough sphere shape.

TPBM is better than me.


----------



## CAT13 (Jun 24, 2008)

False, but not too far away for 3x3

TPBM watched a UEFA match recently


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jun 24, 2008)

false. absolutely.

tpbm enjoys a bit of runescape occasionally... :|


----------



## pcharles93 (Jun 24, 2008)

True. I just don't want to sell my account for some reason.

TPBM has 3 bathrooms in their house.


----------



## joey (Jun 24, 2008)

true. (well, 2 and one extra toilet)

tpbm has visited for than 5 countries


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jun 24, 2008)

true

tpbm has popped a cube on some kind of public transport


----------



## MistArts (Jun 24, 2008)

True. The Earth is a public transport. 

TPBM is worse than me.


----------



## pcharles93 (Jun 24, 2008)

False. I pwn you so badly. jk 

TPBM built a shelter to prepare for 2012.


----------



## MistArts (Jun 24, 2008)

False.

TPBM has been on the Moon.


----------



## fanwuq (Jun 24, 2008)

not yet. have you?

the person below hasn't cubed today yet.


----------



## MistArts (Jun 24, 2008)

False. 

TPBM does FMC


----------



## immortalcube (Jun 25, 2008)

True... but I suck... my pb is 48 moves.
TPBM is about to go film speedsolves to analyze which areas need improvement (like me, lol).


----------



## linkmaster03 (Jun 25, 2008)

False.

The person below me knows what psi is.


----------



## DavidWoner (Jun 25, 2008)

pounds per square inch? or the greek letter? those were my two guesses. according to wikipedia it is dozens of things: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Psi 

tpbm has taken an f2l average of 12


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jun 25, 2008)

false. that might be what i do today then!

tpbm has gone on a plane somewhere and their baggage has not followed...


----------



## Jai (Jun 25, 2008)

False. And I hope it stays false, I'm going overseas for a vacation this summer. 

TPBM is too lazy to learn new algos for various puzzles.


----------



## fanwuq (Jun 25, 2008)

true, forget about OLL 

tpbm is willing to give me a list of images for BLD.


----------



## MistArts (Jun 25, 2008)

False... *is will to* doesn't make sense. I'm going to switch to visual from journey. 

TPBM has his/her computer on all day.


----------



## fanwuq (Jun 25, 2008)

MistArts said:


> False... *is will to* doesn't make sense. I'm going to switch to visual from journey.
> 
> TPBM has his/her computer on all day.



typo, DNF.


----------



## MistArts (Jun 25, 2008)

True. I tried visual on 3x3 BLD and got DNF. Missed it by 4 edges. (I acutally forgot to memo them.) 

TPBM is not interested in mutli-BLD but is in BLD>


----------



## linkmaster03 (Jun 25, 2008)

False. I can't do any BLD.

TPBM learned Ortega in less than 2 days.


----------



## pcharles93 (Jun 25, 2008)

True, I learned it in 5 minutes. No lie.

TPBM decides which method to use on a single solve during inspection.


----------



## linkmaster03 (Jun 25, 2008)

True, on Pyraminx. I only know Fridrich on 3x3.

TPBM is pcharles93.


----------



## pcharles93 (Jun 25, 2008)

True. 

TPBM is bored right now so they're watching every forum of this place for the day.


----------



## MistArts (Jun 25, 2008)

True...

TPBM has a 2x1x3


----------



## linkmaster03 (Jun 25, 2008)

False, I wish.

TPBM can link me to a good site to learn Ortega besides http://erikku.er.funpic.org/rubik/2x2_ortega.html.


----------



## MistArts (Jun 25, 2008)

False. Learn 2-Look OFOTA!

TPBM does card tricks.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jun 25, 2008)

false. well i knew a few, but rarely do them 

the person below me has suffered the agony of having to pack up their life into boxes to move house


----------



## linkmaster03 (Jun 25, 2008)

True. Sucks.

TPBM has forgotten an alg in competition.


----------



## pcharles93 (Jun 25, 2008)

True. I forgot the last 3 moves of an OLL during the Cincinnati Spring Open.

TPBM thinks Mike Hughey will beat Chris Hardwick in big cube BLD


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 26, 2008)

False. Well, only if he gets unlucky and gets a DNF (and I don't).

The person below me has been plotting out exactly what solves to do when receiving their new V-cubes.


----------



## alexc (Jun 26, 2008)

False, I'm not sure if I'm even getting one.

TPBM is excited for the US Nationals.


----------



## MistArts (Jun 26, 2008)

False. Unlikely to go. I'll only qualify for side events anyway.

TPBm has a cube.


----------



## fanwuq (Jun 26, 2008)

false. Not at the moment. 

the person behind is eating lunch right now.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jun 26, 2008)

False, but will be in about 10 minutes.


The person below me is annoyed with shipping from some website.


----------



## alexc (Jun 26, 2008)

No, not right now. 

The person below me has an official 3x3 single of sub 15.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jun 26, 2008)

false. i wish.

tpbm has a girlfriend/boyfriend.


----------



## linkmaster03 (Jun 26, 2008)

False. No life ftw.

TPBM has used Putfile to host something.


----------



## Dene (Jun 27, 2008)

linkmaster03 said:


> False. No life ftw.



All the way!

False.

The person below me just had a snack.


----------



## linkmaster03 (Jun 27, 2008)

False. Wtf though, I just came back from the pantry.

TPBM's real name start with M or J.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jun 27, 2008)

false. c!

tpbm needs to set alarm tonight so that they get up at the right time tomorrow.


----------



## CAT13 (Jun 27, 2008)

true. gotta help gardening 

tpbm fell down the stairs today.


----------



## pcharles93 (Jun 27, 2008)

False

TPBM has a little brother who keeps yelling at them to get off the computer.


----------



## immortalcube (Jun 27, 2008)

True. I share a room with him, and the light keeps him awake 
TPBM does NOT use Fridrich as their main solving method.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jun 27, 2008)

False. 

TPBM has an Eastsheen 2x2


----------



## ShadenSmith (Jun 27, 2008)

True.

TPBM plays an instrument.


----------



## immortalcube (Jun 27, 2008)

True: Piano, guitar (acoustic and electric), some drums.
TPBM hates OLL parity on 4x4x4 cubes.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jun 27, 2008)

true. i just hate 4x4 really.

tpbm sends more than 3 emails a day.


----------



## Jai (Jun 27, 2008)

False. I do get more than 3 emails a day, though.

TPBM often skips breakfast.


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 27, 2008)

False, it only takes a couple of minutes and I feel much better the rest of the day.

The person below me is going on a "cube-vacation" this year. (Czech Open + US Open for me)


----------



## alexc (Jun 27, 2008)

I guess you could consider four days at the US Open a cube vacation, so true.

The person below me is still in school.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jun 27, 2008)

false.

tpbm has white walls in their bedroom.


----------



## MistArts (Jun 27, 2008)

True.

TPBM has a BOY scheme cube.


----------



## linkmaster03 (Jun 27, 2008)

False.

TPBM has 1 cube.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jun 27, 2008)

Yes, plus many more 

It is raining where the person below me is.


----------



## CAT13 (Jun 27, 2008)

false

tpbm hates megaminx


----------



## alexc (Jun 27, 2008)

False, never tried it, but it looks alright.

The person below me ate a banana today.


----------



## pcharles93 (Jun 28, 2008)

False, bananas are out of season around these parts.0_o

TPBM has gotten lost in an oriental market and came out a changed(traumatized) person.


----------



## immortalcube (Jun 29, 2008)

False. Although I've been planning to try that. Really. 
TPBM has had a disappointing day, cubing-wise.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jun 29, 2008)

false, i've only just got up, anything is possible!

tpbm prefers pizza to pasta.


----------



## tim (Jun 29, 2008)

False, pasta ftw! 

The person below me is going to solve a 7x7 blindfolded.


----------



## sjoerdtheone (Jun 29, 2008)

false
the person below me is an idiot, and if he denies it he will be one ever so more


----------



## fanwuq (Jun 29, 2008)

The person before me is an idiot for making such a stupid post.
/ Therefore the statement immediately above this sentence is true.

The person below got 4 new pbs today like me. 
(3 averages on ryanheise sim, now at 21.01 and best single at 15.94 not lucky.)


----------



## Swoncen (Jun 29, 2008)

False
The person below has ordered more than 3 V-Cubes.


----------



## MistArts (Jun 29, 2008)

False

TPBM needs something...


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jun 30, 2008)

true!!

tpbm has painted a room before


----------



## pcharles93 (Jun 30, 2008)

True

TPBM has more $20 bills than singles like me.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jun 30, 2008)

false.

tpbm enjoys sleeping in a sleeping bag.


----------



## tee aiy emm (Jun 30, 2008)

False

The person below me believes this sentence is false.


----------



## alexc (Jun 30, 2008)

Ummm....I, uhhh...true? 

The person below me has ordered a V Cube.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jun 30, 2008)

false. not yet! i need assess my financial situation first!

tpbm has soft hands


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jun 30, 2008)

Umm, true? False? Huh?

TPBM has a sub-20 avg.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jun 30, 2008)

Hadley4000 said:


> Umm, true? False? Huh?
> 
> TPBM has a sub-20 avg.



True...

The person below me has done more than five feet solves (3x3x3).


----------



## Zava (Jun 30, 2008)

false.
the person below me have disassemled his/her new v-cube.

EDIT: now it's true, I did 2 more solves only for this^^


----------



## ubervern (Jun 30, 2008)

False. I cant afford one of those, nor would I ever get it back together.

the person below me thinks megaminx is a mythical creature with the front half of an eagle and the back half of Frank Morris.


----------



## Zava (Jun 30, 2008)

false. I think it's with the back half of Erik Akkersdijk 

the person below me supported germany on the uefa euro championship, and was sad last night.


----------



## Swoncen (Jun 30, 2008)

FALSE!

The person below is PHD or MSc.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jun 30, 2008)

false. need to finish the BA first! then i will have time for a PHD 

tpbm is quite a fan of guitar hero.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jun 30, 2008)

false. need to finish the BA first! then i will have time for a PHD 

tpbm is quite a fan of guitar hero.


----------



## MistArts (Jun 30, 2008)

FALSE!

TPBM is waiting for 4x4 FM in the weekly competiton.


----------



## smskill12 (Jul 1, 2008)

False ,
TPBM has an original Square-1 I do and i got from Adam Zamora


----------



## Alex DiTuro (Jul 1, 2008)

False not interested in square-1.

TPBM is about to tear their own off because their V-Cubes *STILL* haven't come yet!


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jul 1, 2008)

TRUE.

TPBM has ordered frm CubeSmith within the last month.


----------



## pcharles93 (Jul 1, 2008)

True, I got some tiles. I might make another order for more when I get my birthday money which was 5 months ago.

TPBM hates even numbered cubes.


----------



## Swoncen (Jul 1, 2008)

True

TPBM plays browser games.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jul 1, 2008)

true

tpbm thinks they will be enjoying a sunny day today!


----------



## joey (Jul 1, 2008)

Hopefully, if people want to play football.

Tpbm watched the EC final? (germany-spain)


----------



## cwdana (Jul 1, 2008)

FALSE, I was on a plane but found out the score soon after landing.

TPBM is at work and trying to look busy but actually on ss.com.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jul 1, 2008)

false, i am currently unemployed  booooo!

tpbm has a piercing or tattoo


----------



## joey (Jul 1, 2008)

false, i would look incredibly stupid.

tbpm is upset with their 4x4.


----------



## SkateTracker (Jul 1, 2008)

False, well, my cube is awesome, but my times suck. So depending if you're referring to the cube or the times the answer varies.

TPBM uses jigaloo.


----------



## MistArts (Jul 1, 2008)

true...need another core.

tpbm needs beef


----------



## fanwuq (Jul 2, 2008)

[?] perhaps [/?]

person below has a WR.


----------



## alexc (Jul 2, 2008)

False!

The person below me is sad.


----------



## pcharles93 (Jul 2, 2008)

True. And not for cubing related reasons this time.

TMPB has slydexia.


----------



## alexc (Jul 2, 2008)

False.

The person below me has a Mac.


----------



## signaly (Jul 2, 2008)

False, wish I did.
TPBM likes to wear slim-skinny jeans, surf,and or skateboard.


----------



## immortalcube (Jul 2, 2008)

False.
TPBM has spent all of their time online today looking at cubing related sites.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jul 2, 2008)

False. Spent all my time today on the 7x7x7 

TPBM did the same thing as I did today.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jul 2, 2008)

false. i made daisy chains instead!

tpbm cubes in the bath.


----------



## Ewks (Jul 2, 2008)

False. I don't have a bath tub so I only take showers, but I might try cubing in shower once.

TPBM is in high school.


----------



## Jai (Jul 2, 2008)

True. In grade 9 right now, going to Gr.10 in September.

TPBM has a short attention span.


----------



## alexc (Jul 2, 2008)

False.

The person below has red hair.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jul 2, 2008)

true ish! i used to have it quite bright red... (not sure i can bring myself to put a photo in the thread.. ) but then i dyed it a different colour... and you can still see the red in some lights!

tpbm drinks a lot of water


----------



## cwdana (Jul 2, 2008)

False! I definitely need to drink more. I'll go get some now.

TPBM likes Indian food.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Jul 2, 2008)

False. I'm a picky eater.

TPBM knows at least one programming language.


----------



## Erik (Jul 2, 2008)

True kinda,
the person below my solved a 7x7 today and popped at least 20 times a centre cap on the solve today.


----------



## MistArts (Jul 2, 2008)

False, too poor for v-cubes

TPBM burned a V-cube


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jul 2, 2008)

FALSE!  why would i do such a thing, to own one would be good enough for me  no need to see it go up in flames thanks!!

tpbm has 4 6 and 2 in their phone number


----------



## alexc (Jul 3, 2008)

False, only 2.

The person below me has read the Bible.


----------



## SkateTracker (Jul 3, 2008)

True, well, I haven't read the whole thing, but I do read it every other day. I'm a Christian.

TPBM is kicking themselves for something they did earlier today.


----------



## alexc (Jul 3, 2008)

False.

The person below me hasn't gone a day without cubing in the past month.


----------



## CAT13 (Jul 3, 2008)

True, It's summer break. 

TPBM enjoys solving megaminx


----------



## RubixCubix (Jul 3, 2008)

true

The person below me has sold a puzzle on ebay


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jul 3, 2008)

False, but have bought plenty 

TBBM has been in 2 or more tournaments.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jul 3, 2008)

true.

tpbm wants to go outside but it is raining


----------



## MistArts (Jul 3, 2008)

False, that's actually rare to not rain here now.

TPBM has black hair.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jul 3, 2008)

false. browny red er blondey.

tpbm has a green diy


----------



## joey (Jul 3, 2008)

true, but it's awful! (as you know). It's my you-have-to-turn-this-REALLY-slowly-or-you-will-POP DIY.

tbpm feels a bit ripped off by conversions rates (money)


----------



## alexc (Jul 3, 2008)

False.

The person below me has 300 posts on this forum.


----------



## MistArts (Jul 3, 2008)

False.

The person below me has 300 posts on this forum.


----------



## Ewks (Jul 3, 2008)

False

TPBM is going to a competition this month.


----------



## MistArts (Jul 3, 2008)

False

TPBM is going to a competition this month.


----------



## signaly (Jul 3, 2008)

False, I'm busy.

TPBM has blue eyes.


----------



## alexc (Jul 3, 2008)

False, brown.

The person below me has an iPod.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jul 3, 2008)

true. never use it.

tpbm has been to berlin


----------



## alexc (Jul 3, 2008)

False, but I've been to Munich.

The person below me has solved a big cube blindfolded.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 3, 2008)

True. (And I'm not just talking one of those piddling mid-size cubes, either.) 

The person below me loves speedsolving the 7x7x7.


----------



## Dene (Jul 3, 2008)

I would, of that I can assure you, if I had one  .

The person below once considered eating their cube.


----------



## MistArts (Jul 3, 2008)

I would, of that I can assure you, if I had one .

The person below once considered eating their cube.


----------



## Swoncen (Jul 3, 2008)

False

TPBM knows Napolean Dynamite


----------



## alexc (Jul 3, 2008)

True, I love that movie!

The person below me has an avatar on this forum.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jul 3, 2008)

false - no idea why, i shall sort it out immediately!

tpbm enjoys romantic comedies


----------



## alexc (Jul 3, 2008)

False!!

The person below me is watching TV as they are browsing these forums.


----------



## smskill12 (Jul 4, 2008)

False
TPBM likes Daft Punk 9 ( one more time!!)


----------



## Alex DiTuro (Jul 4, 2008)

Draft Punk 9??? :confused::confused::confused:

TPBM is into electronica(Techno)
VNV fo life ni**a

VNV = industrial band


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jul 4, 2008)

false (your post confused me somewhat!)

tpbm enjoys documentaries


----------



## MistArts (Jul 4, 2008)

False.

TPBM wants to beat me in 4x4 FM


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jul 4, 2008)

True
TPBM will see this post tomorrow.


----------



## alexc (Jul 4, 2008)

False.

The person below me likes lacrosse.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jul 4, 2008)

false - i really am not good at lacrosse 

tpbm got a parcel today


----------



## alexc (Jul 4, 2008)

False.

The person below me has a website.


----------



## Alex DiTuro (Jul 5, 2008)

True!
geocities.com/jugglecube

TPBM is envious of all those _*communist pinko bastards*_ that already have their V-Cubes. Grr...


----------



## alexc (Jul 5, 2008)

True.

The person below me has a cat.


----------



## smskill12 (Jul 5, 2008)

Kittys (false nope)
TPBM likes to play xbox mostly halo 3


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jul 5, 2008)

false - hate halo

tpbm spent more than $200 last week


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jul 5, 2008)

False. I've been broke since the V-Cube.


TPBM has 10 or more videos on YouTube.


----------



## shadowpartner (Jul 5, 2008)

True. ------ http://www.youtube.com/user/dynamicblast

TPBM has a v-cube 7


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jul 5, 2008)

False

TPBM is under 16 years old.


----------



## alexc (Jul 5, 2008)

True.

The person below me likes cereal.


----------



## Jai (Jul 5, 2008)

True, but I don't eat it much these days, don't have time for the smaller things in life. 

TPBM will stay home for the majority of their summer.


----------



## MistArts (Jul 5, 2008)

True.

TPBM has something in their ear.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jul 5, 2008)

True, 6 ear piercings.

The person below me is good at pyraminx.


----------



## clincher (Jul 5, 2008)

False I don't even know how to solve it
TPBM has done a 15/15 multi BLD


----------



## tim (Jul 5, 2008)

False, i never tried 15 cubes. Odd numbers are evil.
The person below me has already annoyed someone by cubing


----------



## alexc (Jul 6, 2008)

True, my Mom hates that clicking sound they make.

The person below me hasn't cubed today.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jul 6, 2008)

False, I did a 7x7x7 solve and the Sunday Contest.


TPBM has a tattoo.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Jul 6, 2008)

False i really dont see why people get tattoo's its kinda dumb...

TPBM ordered all 3 V-cubes.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jul 6, 2008)

false. i'm going to order a 6 and 7 i think!

tpbm has had a pet goldfish in their lifetime


----------



## smskill12 (Jul 6, 2008)

true 
TPBM has gone to a concert of some sort .
It could be school concert or rock or anything like that.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Jul 6, 2008)

True. Opeth and Dragonforce. (Opeth was way better)

TPBM has considered getting a job (or working more hours if one is already obtained) just to afford a v-cube.


----------



## Swoncen (Jul 6, 2008)

FALSE

TPBM is older than 20 years.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jul 6, 2008)

true (only just )

tpbm shares a room with somebody else.


----------



## genwin (Jul 6, 2008)

true. with my younger bro..

tpbm is happy with his solving times...


----------



## alexc (Jul 6, 2008)

True, I guess.

The person below me has more than 20 cubing videos on youtube.


----------



## Swoncen (Jul 6, 2008)

False

TPBM plays table-tennis


----------



## MistArts (Jul 6, 2008)

False. I used to play ping pong though.

TPBM likes chicken


----------



## alexc (Jul 6, 2008)

True.

The person below me has yahoo email address.


----------



## linkmaster03 (Jul 6, 2008)

True. It's just for random stuff when I need to email something to myself from school though. I always use Gmail everywhere else.

TPBM already wants an 8x8.


----------



## Alex DiTuro (Jul 6, 2008)

linkmaster03 said:


> True. It's just for random stuff when I need to email something to myself from school though. I always use Gmail everywhere else.
> 
> TPBM already wants an 8x8.



Woah! I'll think I'll try my luck at the 6x6x6 before I get an 8x8x8.

TPBM Hasn't cubed at all today(I've been working).


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jul 7, 2008)

False, I did a few solves to show a friend who I haven't seen in a while.

TPBM has their TV on now.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Jul 7, 2008)

True. It's my personal email address.

TPBM hates eggs.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jul 7, 2008)

false, actually quite enjoy a good egg!

tpbm browses speedsolving from the comfort of their own bed


----------



## CAT13 (Jul 7, 2008)

False, I don't feel comfortable timing myself on my bed

TPBM considers their house to be small


----------



## linkmaster03 (Jul 7, 2008)

False. Huge ranch.

TPBM has witnessed a sub-10 solve in person, official or not.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jul 7, 2008)

True. Saw Jason Baum hit 9.xx while we were all warming up at Stetson.

TPBM is a news junkie.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Jul 7, 2008)

Yeah... BBC feeds galore in firefox, and I have Keith Olbermann and Meet the Press on my iPod.
tpbm has an entry in the unofficial world records under the category "Rubik's Cube - While Fully Drunk"


----------



## MistArts (Jul 7, 2008)

False. I can't even drink yet.

TPBM has tried freefalling.


----------



## alexc (Jul 7, 2008)

False, but I'd like to sometime.

The person below me has over 50 posts in this thread.


----------



## MistArts (Jul 7, 2008)

True.

TPBm is eating breakfast.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jul 7, 2008)

false. lunch.

tpbm is at work


----------



## linkmaster03 (Jul 7, 2008)

False. In my room.

TPBM has made post #2965 in this thread.


----------



## clincher (Jul 7, 2008)

False  
TPBM eats 5 times a day


----------



## ShadenSmith (Jul 7, 2008)

True. I'm fat.

TPBM prefers bld over sighted solves.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 7, 2008)

True.

The person below me hasn't gotten enough sleep due to too much cubing.


----------



## offscott (Jul 7, 2008)

false 
the person below me plays computers alot


----------



## alexc (Jul 7, 2008)

True, I am on the computer a lot.

The person below me is living somewhere where it's snowing.


----------



## Kian (Jul 7, 2008)

false, july isn't much of a snow month in the northern hemisphere.

the person below me has had a pll skip in the last two days.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Jul 7, 2008)

False.

The person below me has 1337 posts. Ding!


----------



## linkmaster03 (Jul 7, 2008)

ROFL NICE.

TPBM will link to me to where they learned Ortega. Besides that site Erik has.


----------



## Spencerical (Jul 8, 2008)

TPBM will answer falsely. (liar!)


----------



## CAT13 (Jul 8, 2008)

tralse?

TPBM has gotten a PB today


----------



## smskill12 (Jul 8, 2008)

false 
tpbm likes this http
://youtube.com/watch?v=Vwu-m39ek-w


----------



## CAT13 (Jul 8, 2008)

I don't like daft punk, so false

tpbm uses a white 3x3


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Jul 8, 2008)

True...I usually prefer black, but training on white helps my look ahead.
TPBM thinks Muse is the awesomest Band ever.


----------



## slncuber21 (Jul 8, 2008)

sorry Los, false

TPBM has a Type E DIY


----------



## MistArts (Jul 8, 2008)

False. I don't even have a DIY

TPBM might want a dice.


----------



## Jai (Jul 8, 2008)

If it doubles as a kitchen sink and can cook me dinner, then sure. If not, then no. 
Dice stacking or whatever it's called looks cool, but I don't feel compelled to try it.
EDIT: wait... "a dice" is grammatically incorrect. 

TPBM is impatient when it comes to waiting for Cube4You orders.


----------



## MistArts (Jul 8, 2008)

False. But I'm waiting for an EastSheen 5x5

TPBM want another cube.


----------



## CAT13 (Jul 8, 2008)

true, my 3x3 is old and locks up a lot.

TPBM has at least 5 trees in their backyard


----------



## fanwuq (Jul 8, 2008)

false

The person below has gotten a few sub-20 solves today.


----------



## alexc (Jul 8, 2008)

False, haven't cubed today yet.

The person below me is online now.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Jul 8, 2008)

False...I'm just that good.

The person below me broke a big barrier (sub-40,30,20, etc) recently.


----------



## MistArts (Jul 8, 2008)

True. Sub-1 on 5x5 Clock.

TPBM reads books for dummies.


----------



## slncuber21 (Jul 8, 2008)

true, sometimes...

TPBM has a very big puzzle collection =0


----------



## fanwuq (Jul 8, 2008)

False, and it's shrinking. 

The person below me is addicted to the pyraminx.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Jul 9, 2008)

False, I was, but then BOTH of them broke.
TPBM is a member at MTC(if ur a member there, you'll know what MTC means ).


----------



## fanwuq (Jul 9, 2008)

Perhaps? What is that?
********************************************

The person below just DNFed on something (doesn't even have to be cube related.)


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 9, 2008)

true i DNFed my sandwich
The person below is addicted to the 4x4 cube


----------



## Spencerical (Jul 9, 2008)

False; I don't have one.

The next person has a hybrid cube.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Jul 9, 2008)

True. 3, actually.

TPBM thinks Cheerios > Kix.


----------



## DavidWoner (Jul 9, 2008)

only if they are apple cinnamon cheerios.

tpbm has seen a WR or continental record been broken in person. wow thats bad grammar.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Jul 9, 2008)

True. Emile's 5x5x5 solve in Cincinnati.

TPBM is bilingual.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jul 9, 2008)

False.

TPBM has had a lucky solve today. (LIKE ME! I just got a LL skip O_O)


----------



## smskill12 (Jul 9, 2008)

ya corner permutation on the square-1 which got me a 16 i believe
tpbm islearning various methods on various puzzles


----------



## slncuber21 (Jul 9, 2008)

False
TPBM just looked to see if this is the 300th page of this thread


----------



## DavidWoner (Jul 9, 2008)

false
tpbm will be the post #3000 on this thread.


----------



## Spencerical (Jul 9, 2008)

true

tpbm knows a few programming languages


----------



## ShadenSmith (Jul 9, 2008)

True. VB, C#, Python, PHP, and C++ is a work in progress.


TPBM has been to at least 1 concert


----------



## Swoncen (Jul 9, 2008)

True

TPBM has a Dell PC or Laptop


----------



## alexc (Jul 9, 2008)

True, a laptop.

The person below me does the weekly contests every week.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 9, 2008)

True, and I did all of the events last week! (I won't this week, though, since I don't have a snake anymore - mine broke 6 months ago.)

The person below me has already done a BLD solve today.


----------



## MistArts (Jul 9, 2008)

False

TPBM needs a hammer.


----------



## slncuber21 (Jul 9, 2008)

false, why would i need a hammer mistarts?

TPBM doesnt know what TPBM means.


----------



## alexc (Jul 9, 2008)

False. (duh!)

The person below me has cubed for over 10 hours at one time or another.


----------



## smskill12 (Jul 10, 2008)

true whole day sitting while watching tv
tpbm is going to ucsd summer


----------



## DavidWoner (Jul 10, 2008)

false, too far away

tpbm owns a rubik's clock


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jul 10, 2008)

true

tpbm is still in bed


----------



## MistArts (Jul 10, 2008)

False.

TPBM wants to give me a Rubik's Clock


----------



## CAT13 (Jul 10, 2008)

true

TPBM has 5 puzzles in front of them right now


----------



## alexc (Jul 10, 2008)

False.

The person below me is a good artist.


----------



## alexc (Jul 10, 2008)

CAT13 said:


> true
> 
> TPBM has 5 puzzles in front of them right now



Umm.. are you sure you say true? (Highlight MistArts post.)


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 10, 2008)

false. my art sucks so much that my stick people look like matches that want to be set on fire.

TPBM has the tv on just for background noise.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jul 10, 2008)

False.

TPBM is going to their first year of college in August/September


----------



## MistArts (Jul 10, 2008)

False 

TPBM owns a business







CAT13 said:


> true
> 
> TPBM has 5 puzzles in front of them right now



When can I have it.


----------



## CAT13 (Jul 10, 2008)

false and you can have it when I get one  I didn't see that

TPBM has been tricked by MistArts today


----------



## ShadenSmith (Jul 10, 2008)

False, I highlight mysterious spaces in text 


TPBM thinks Brown Sugar Cinnamon Pop Tarts FTW!


----------



## CAT13 (Jul 10, 2008)

TRUE! they are delicious 

TPBM doesn't use the shift button on the right side of the keyboard


----------



## ShadenSmith (Jul 10, 2008)

False. I use both.

TPBM thinks Pink Floyd the Wall is a great film.


----------



## MistArts (Jul 10, 2008)

False.

TPBM doesn't like me. and will give me a megaminx





CAT13 said:


> false and you can have it when I get one  I didn't see that
> 
> TPBM has been tricked by MistArts today




Serious?


----------



## ShadenSmith (Jul 10, 2008)

False. I've never really talked to you, so I'm completely neutral. You should email me sometime 


TPBM is satisfied with their 3x3x3 speed cube.


----------



## MistArts (Jul 10, 2008)

False. It's a store bought

TPBM is waiting for my tricks in this thread.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Jul 10, 2008)

True. They gave me a giggle.

TPBM realizes that we've been going back and forth for at least a page.


----------



## fanwuq (Jul 10, 2008)

false  

the person below can't solve the supercube.
And will give me a V cube 7x7x7


----------



## MistArts (Jul 10, 2008)

False.

TPBM will die. And give me their live for a V-Cube


----------



## fanwuq (Jul 10, 2008)

MistArts said:


> False.
> 
> I will die And give a V-Cube to the person below.



sure, thanks!

The person below enjoys to trick people.
by giving them free cubes


----------



## ShadenSmith (Jul 10, 2008)

TPBM thinks fanwuq is lame.


----------



## fanwuq (Jul 10, 2008)

true

the person below is bored.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Jul 10, 2008)

Very true.

TPBM thinks you can never have enough cubesmith stickers sitting around.


----------



## MistArts (Jul 10, 2008)

true.

TPBM wants a battle between ShadenSmith and fanwuq


----------



## ShadenSmith (Jul 10, 2008)

True. We're about evenly matched. Fanwuq may be a bit faster though.

TPBM ls;kjdfl;asflsadjkfl;asdjfsl;djfdf


----------



## fanwuq (Jul 10, 2008)

http://www.ryanheise.com/cube/speed/

I haven't practiced for days, so I'm probably slower, unless I get to use the simulator and have a 20 solve warm up.
Or the event is 2x2 BLD.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Jul 10, 2008)

I hate that simulator. I can't get the controls down at all. I'm down for a youtube battle though.


----------



## MistArts (Jul 10, 2008)

Cool!

I'm getting off-topic too


----------



## fanwuq (Jul 10, 2008)

ShadenSmith said:


> I hate that simulator. I can't get the controls down at all. I'm down for a youtube battle though.



what's your channel?

Mine's under my WCA profile button.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Jul 10, 2008)

Just added it. Would you like to go first? Just an average of 5?


----------



## MistArts (Jul 10, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> ShadenSmith said:
> 
> 
> > I hate that simulator. I can't get the controls down at all. I'm down for a youtube battle though.
> ...



You want mine too?


----------



## MistArts (Jul 10, 2008)

I'll do the battle too!


----------



## fanwuq (Jul 10, 2008)

I don't think I should go first. I'm forced to finish my summer HW before I cube again. So that might not be in a while. I could however do the solves on the simulator, record the replay, use Cube Explorer to generate the same scramble.
But probably not. I'll just finish the work and do this video in a week or two.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Jul 10, 2008)

I'll go ahead and do it first then. Let me warm up, hook up the webcam, and I'll have it uploaded in no time.


----------



## MistArts (Jul 10, 2008)

simulator < real cube


----------



## fanwuq (Jul 10, 2008)

MistArts said:


> simulator < real cube



Only for BLD and OH and 4x4 for me.

The person below is eating lunch.


----------



## MistArts (Jul 10, 2008)

nah, lets get off topic


----------



## clincher (Jul 10, 2008)

LOL this thread should be renamed to "Lets play.... and spam"


----------



## MistArts (Jul 10, 2008)

clincher said:


> LOL this thread should be renamed to "Lets play.... and spam"



It's the public message area!


----------



## Dene (Jul 10, 2008)

That's enough of that.

The person below me just ate.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Jul 10, 2008)

true, but still hungry! one more apple?

the person below me likes apples


----------



## genwin (Jul 10, 2008)

True. Breakfast. true, i love apples..

tpbm is a grad student


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jul 11, 2008)

False.

TPBM has seen a world record set in person.


----------



## JBCM627 (Jul 11, 2008)

True. Chris hardwicks 55:xx 5x5 BLD, and Leyan Lo's 1:28 3x3 BLD (both at Chattahooche 2006), and Dan Dzoan's OH WRs at Caltech Winter 2007.

TPBM has more than one 7x7


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 11, 2008)

false. I have yet to get mine =(

TPBM has a record for the 3x3 that's sub-15


----------



## CAT13 (Jul 11, 2008)

MistArts said:


> False.
> 
> TPBM doesn't like me. and will give me a megaminx
> 
> ...



No, I'm not serious  I don't really even plan on getting one. I just want one


----------



## slncuber21 (Jul 11, 2008)

TPBM doesnt have a 7x7 
like me =[ 
i want one so bad, but my dad will be all p.o-ed at me if i try to get one....


----------



## Spencerical (Jul 11, 2008)

true

TPBM has a 1x1x1


----------



## slncuber21 (Jul 11, 2008)

true, VERY difficult to solve xD

TPBM needs to work on their 4x4 times


----------



## smskill12 (Jul 11, 2008)

TRUE 
TPBM is having OH trouble


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Jul 11, 2008)

False, OH is my favorite event.

the person below me doesn't have a job


----------



## Spencerical (Jul 11, 2008)

False

TPBM is multilingual.


----------



## pcharles93 (Jul 11, 2008)

True, I can speak, understand, and read French and English. I can only understand Vietnamese though.

TPBM doesn't like the fact that DHL delivers V-cubes in yellow plastic baggies instead of a 1" thick steel box delivered by an armored truck.


----------



## alexc (Jul 11, 2008)

True, but I didn't get one. 

The person below me listens to music while cubing.


----------



## slncuber21 (Jul 11, 2008)

Tralse? sometimes i do

TPBM has a youtube account for cubing


----------



## CAT13 (Jul 11, 2008)

true, but I'm not any good and don't have many videos

TPBM Is using a desktop computer


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jul 11, 2008)

false. laptop.

tpbm knows pi to more than 10 digits


----------



## MistArts (Jul 11, 2008)

True. 3.14159265358979

TPBm needs paper.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jul 11, 2008)

False. My Dad brings home paper from his office. We get free paper whenever needed 

TPBM has taken an out of town trip in the last month.


----------



## alexc (Jul 11, 2008)

True, to the southwest usa! 

The person below me is annoyed by people who do TPBM.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 11, 2008)

True. I'm a software developer, and I like my variable and function names very long, so people can clearly see what they are. I often get teased about my long variable and function names.

The person below me is really hoping to get under 10 minutes on a 7x7x7 solve soon.


----------



## alexc (Jul 11, 2008)

True, at the Nationals. 

EDIT: Oh 7x7, oops, I thought you said 4x4 blind.  I guess it's still true though, hope to try one at nationals.

The person below me has a username on this forum that starts with B.


----------



## MistArts (Jul 11, 2008)

False.

The person who is posting after me in this thread got a new cube today.


----------



## DavidWoner (Jul 12, 2008)

false, i haven't gotten a new cube since april, although i did get a clock on saturday.

tpbm has at some point tried to learn a super advanced 2x2 method (more than 50 algs, like OFOTA, EG, COLL, probably SS)


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Jul 12, 2008)

True, i also was inventing my OWN method at the time that would have sub 4 avg possibility then... my 2x2 broke for good... lol

the person below me has hit sub 6 on their V-cube 7x7.


----------



## slncuber21 (Jul 12, 2008)

false, i dont have a 7x7 =[

TPBM is very tired


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Jul 12, 2008)

hardly, mid-day here 

TPBM likes chocolate


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Jul 12, 2008)

True DUH! lol

The person below me could care less if 2x2 BLD becomes an official event or not.

PS: I wish it became an event


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Jul 12, 2008)

True I like 2x2x2 bld so I could care less!

TPBM thinks Derrick needs to be rewarded and wonders why he has 17 at the end of his name


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jul 12, 2008)

True. He works hard, but complains a lot and talks funny 

TPBM has set a PB today.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Jul 12, 2008)

lol i dont know what ur talking "A BOOT" lol 

True! and it was at the Dentist office of ALL places! lmao 1:25 5x5 solve 

TPBM has set 2 different PB's on two different Puzzles today!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 12, 2008)

Derrick Eide17 said:


> lol i dont know what ur talking "A BOOT" lol
> 
> True! and it was at the Dentist office of ALL places! lmao 1:25 5x5 solve
> 
> TPBM has set 2 different PB's on two different Puzzles today!



True - 6x6x6 and 7x7x7 speed. (It's still really easy to get PBs on them, since I'm still so bad at them!)

The person below me is going to try a big cube BLD solve tonight, even though it's way too late.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Jul 12, 2008)

hah....hahaha, if 2x2 counts as big...well, its big for me. my first attempt, ii'm going to attempt to do it visually. And fail miserably. Oh well, live and learn.
TPBM has done nothing productive this summer outside of cubing.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Jul 12, 2008)

True!  really nothing at ALL besides cubing 

The person below me does OH so much they get 2H amnesia 
(hopes Lofty replies)


----------



## pcharles93 (Jul 12, 2008)

False, sorry Derrick I had to crush your hopes and dreams with this one.

TPBM BLD's so much they get open eyed amnesia.


----------



## Swoncen (Jul 12, 2008)

False, lol

TPBM has never been to a competition and really wants to join one but is to slow at the moment (like me =) )


----------



## DavidWoner (Jul 12, 2008)

2 out of those 3 are true. i have never been to a competition and i would really like to go, but i am confident that i could place/do well in 2x2 and maybe clock if they have it.

tpbm has taught at least 10 people how to do the cube.


----------



## CAT13 (Jul 12, 2008)

If the question was "tpbm has tried to teach 10 people how to do the cube but they all failed miserably and quit" then true 

TPBM doesn't know if they should buy a 6x6 or not...  ?


----------



## Spencerical (Jul 12, 2008)

False, I won't buy one.

TPBM uses Linux.


----------



## MistArts (Jul 12, 2008)

False.

TPBm likes Eastsheens better than Rubik's


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jul 12, 2008)

For the 2x2x2 ad 4x4x4, true. 5x5x5, false.

TPBM is going to US Nationals.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Jul 12, 2008)

False. I was planning on it, but I'm going on a college visit to MIT instead.

TPBM uses cubesmith stickers.


----------



## alexc (Jul 12, 2008)

True. 

The person below me has a signature with their best 3x3 average in it.


----------



## CAT13 (Jul 13, 2008)

I don't know... I think false?

the person below me doesn't know what to ask the person below them


----------



## ShadenSmith (Jul 13, 2008)

True.


Sigh.


----------



## cwdana (Jul 13, 2008)

Uhh...flase.

The person below me has too many cubes on their "wish list" and not enough funds to buy them all. 

(unless tpbm is arnaud  )


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jul 13, 2008)

True. I think that is true for 9/10 cubers.

TPBM carries a cube with them everywhere they go.


----------



## alexc (Jul 13, 2008)

False, why would I do that?

The person below me thinks Metallica is awesome.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Jul 13, 2008)

False. Metallica sucked after the first 3 albums.


TPBM Would like me to win a WR someday.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jul 13, 2008)

true. it's nice for everyone to have a wr at some point surely!

tpbm has a lot of noise outside their bedroom window.


----------



## fanwuq (Jul 13, 2008)

true
The person below is happy about me finally averaging sub-20!


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jul 13, 2008)

True. I'm always happy for people making good accomplishments. Congratulations!


The person below me loves the magic.


----------



## DavidWoner (Jul 13, 2008)

idk, but i wish i had one. i like doing t-perm over and over again on my 2x2, which is kind of the same thing(not really)

tpbm is waiting for the pillowed(rounded) V6 before they buy a 6x6


----------



## MistArts (Jul 13, 2008)

True

TPBM doubts that I can learn all OFOTA algs before July ends.


----------



## fanwuq (Jul 13, 2008)

True, you'll DNF because BOB will pop up out of no where. 

The person below is amazed by the 3x3 WR single.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Jul 13, 2008)

True...Congrats to Erik!
TPBM wants to know what the average that contained the WR single is.


----------



## alexc (Jul 13, 2008)

True.

The person below me has been to more than 5 competitions.


----------



## DavidWoner (Jul 13, 2008)

hawkmp4 said:


> True...Congrats to Erik!
> TPBM wants to know what the average that contained the WR single is.



here it is:
13,25 12,13 12,72 11,93 7,08= 12.26

false, zero comps.

tpbm wishes they had a V4 so they could cut corners


----------



## smskill12 (Jul 14, 2008)

False , having a good rubiks 4x4 is good.
Tpbm has gotten sub 20 vg at comp.(I did with the best time of 13.90 non luck full step)


----------



## alexc (Jul 15, 2008)

True, my official PB average is 16.33.

The person below me typically enters more than 7 events at a competition.


----------



## MistArts (Jul 15, 2008)

(2x2), 3x3, 4x4 (5x5), BLD, FMC. False, 6

TPBM knows how to use a conjugate.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Jul 15, 2008)

true, thanks to you xD

TPBM is an american cuber, further more.. an EAST COAST cuber.


----------



## MistArts (Jul 15, 2008)

True. 

TPBM knows html.


----------



## alexc (Jul 15, 2008)

False, that has something to do with programming right? I know nothing about programming! 

The person below me averages sub 10 seconds on 2x2 bld!!!


----------



## fanwuq (Jul 15, 2008)

True. It's too trivial.

The person below averages sub-30 BLD 2x2.


----------



## alexc (Jul 15, 2008)

False, just above 30.

The person below me likes soccer.

@fanwuq
I'd like to see a video of your awesome 2x2 skills.  psst...highlight my post you just responded to...


----------



## MistArts (Jul 15, 2008)

False.

TPBM knows html. Don't ask why I asked again.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jul 15, 2008)

false, you asked that 4 posts up.

tpbm has been away from home for longer than 3 months at some point


----------



## smskill12 (Jul 16, 2008)

False Only 1 month
Tpbm has gotten a sub 6 2x2 solve in compition


----------



## pcharles93 (Jul 16, 2008)

False, I hate 2x2

TPBM knows html.


----------



## joey (Jul 16, 2008)

true (on saturday, 4.88)

tpbm is already thinking of how they will prepare for the next competition


----------



## pcharles93 (Jul 16, 2008)

True, hopefully the Cincinnati Summer Open will actually happen.

TPBM is willing to link me to an HTML tutorial that goes beyond the basics.


----------



## slncuber21 (Jul 16, 2008)

false- i dont know of such a link

TPBM didnt know there was going to be a Cincinnati summer open


----------



## ShadenSmith (Jul 16, 2008)

True.

TPBM will tell me more about it.


----------



## JBCM627 (Jul 16, 2008)

True. It should be posted on the WCA site soon, and I'll make a thread about it on here as soon as it is. Website is up... same as last time, but I won't post it in here til its on the WCA site. It is sort of soon... I cut it very close this time 

The person below me knows what a markov chain is, and can tell me if there is a difference in the probability distribution of a random walk vs a random non-backtracking walk on an arbitrary map.

edit: 
@pcharles, the one I posted from w3schools.com in the other thread should go over just about everything youd want to know. Are you are interested in javascript/web scripting, or CSS as well? Or just HTML?


----------



## DavidWoner (Jul 16, 2008)

very very false

tpbm first heard about erik's 7.08 solve on the Czech open thread(the original place where it was posted. i think i was one of the first to find out, i was the second post after Ton's.)


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jul 16, 2008)

False. I heard about it in the x.08

TPBM watches TV shows online.


----------



## CanadaCube (Jul 16, 2008)

FALSE!!!! TPBM Has a Cubemania


----------



## smskill12 (Jul 16, 2008)

true username Seamus
tpbm has gotten a sub 30 solve one handed


----------



## MistArts (Jul 16, 2008)

true. OH 2x2!

TPBM will take a hammer and smash it into a door.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jul 16, 2008)

false.

tpbm has more than one broken cube


----------



## joey (Jul 16, 2008)

False, I don't think I have any broken cubes. (Unless you count the dissassebmled ES5x5)

tpbm has solved while eating


----------



## pcharles93 (Jul 16, 2008)

False. I don't want silicone flakes in my food.

TPBM is willing to give me a link for the basics of C++.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Jul 16, 2008)

True. http://www.cplusplus.com/doc/tutorial/


TPBM is planning on attending the Cincinnati Summer Open


----------



## pcharles93 (Jul 16, 2008)

True, the math question for preregistration is very hard. 

TPBM is allowed to go on these forums during work like me. It's great working with laptops.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Jul 16, 2008)

False. I'm a bum and don't work. I need a job though...I think I'll go look for one today.


TPBM also needs a job.


----------



## pcharles93 (Jul 16, 2008)

False, I have 2 summer jobs.

TPBM is gonna be hanging out on these forums all day.


----------



## slncuber21 (Jul 16, 2008)

Tralse? i might...
(we should make tralse an answer! lol)

TPBM will be getting a C4Y order soon


----------



## ShadenSmith (Jul 16, 2008)

False.

01010100 01010000 01000010 01001101 00100000 01101001 01110011 00100000 01100110 01100001 01101101 01101001 01101100 01101001 01100001 01110010 00100000 01110111 01101001 01110100 01101000 00100000 01100010 01101001 01101110 01100001 01110010 01111001 00100000 01100011 01101111 01100100 01100101 00101110


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 16, 2008)

True. I essentially use it in my BLD cubing (though I memorize it as hexadecimal numbers).

The person below me is practicing hard for the US Nationals.


----------



## pcharles93 (Jul 16, 2008)

False, I can't go.

TPBM is expecting to go to the Niagara Summer Open


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jul 16, 2008)

If someone buys me a plane ticket 


TPBM likes the Beatles


----------



## MistArts (Jul 16, 2008)

False.

下の人が日本語を話せる私はありません


----------



## ShadenSmith (Jul 16, 2008)

I'll just say false. I don't have alternate characters installed, so not even google will assist me!

TPBM hasn't achieved all of their summer goals.


----------



## nitrocan (Jul 16, 2008)

very true lol. i intend to lower my average to 25 from 30 and i have some other goals 

tpbm averages sub 15


----------



## pcharles93 (Jul 16, 2008)

Bleh, simultaneous posts. False, almsot consistent sub-20 though.

TPBM knows what I would've put here if I actually thought of something.


----------



## Dene (Jul 16, 2008)

MistArts said:


> False.
> 
> 下の人が日本語を話せる私はありません



Wow, I can't believe I understand what you said! My Japanese isn't completely gone then 



pcharles93 said:


> Bleh, simultaneous posts. False, almsot consistent sub-20 though.
> 
> TPBM knows what I would've put here if I actually thought of something.



True!!

The person below me thinks of food when they hear Pi.


----------



## pcharles93 (Jul 16, 2008)

False, I think of 3.1415926535. I used to know 130 but I forgot once I won my school's pi recitation contest.

TPBM loses their appetite when they hear the name Takeru Kobayashi


----------



## Alex DiTuro (Jul 17, 2008)

MistArts said:


> False.
> 
> 下の人が日本語を話せる私はありません



ue no hito ga nihongo o ?hanaseru? watashi wa arimasen


That middle kanji means speak I'm pretty sure just can't remember the pronounciation

I'm also very suprised I could make that out considering I haven't studied japanese in like 6 months


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jul 17, 2008)

False. Kind of a cool name.

TBPM is getting really annoyed with the stuff MistArts is doing in this game(whit e letters, Japanese...)


----------



## pcharles93 (Jul 17, 2008)

False, and btw. Takeru Kobayashi is the guy that ate 50? hotdogs in 12 minutes. Ever watch him eat?

TPBM has more puzzles in pieces than whole puzzles.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Jul 17, 2008)

False, but not by much... 
TPBM wants to make an event in the Denver/Boulder area ;D


----------



## DavidWoner (Jul 17, 2008)

false, theres already a denver open anyway.

tpbm has broken a stackmat


----------



## Alex DiTuro (Jul 17, 2008)

Vault312 said:


> false, theres already a denver open anyway.
> 
> tpbm has broken a stackmat



sadly true... My timer keeps on freezing up. It wont go unless you start it immediately after turning it on.


** I'm not exacty sure why I quoted that


----------



## CAT13 (Jul 17, 2008)

true... If there was a question 

TPBM needs a new 3x3


----------



## hawkmp4 (Jul 17, 2008)

Vault312 said:


> false, theres already a denver open anyway.
> 
> tpbm has broken a stackmat



But I missed it... 
Gotta wait a year. Oh well.

And yes! I do need a new cube! friend's bringing me a DIY tomorrow. My storebought finally gave out, just...won't turn anymore.

TPBM likes TLOZ:TP.


----------



## alexc (Jul 17, 2008)

False, is that an internet acronym?

The person below me plays drums.


----------



## MistArts (Jul 17, 2008)

False?

我下面的人是中国人。


----------



## alexc (Jul 17, 2008)

I'm not even giving an answer. 

The person below me plays basketball.


----------



## nitrocan (Jul 17, 2008)

i just came back from playing!

tpbm is eating plums


----------



## MistArts (Jul 17, 2008)

false

tpbm doesnt like lowercase


----------



## alexc (Jul 17, 2008)

false, lowercase ftw!

the person below me lives in africa.


----------



## MistArts (Jul 17, 2008)

false

tpbm has notice that i dont use punciation.


----------



## fanwuq (Jul 17, 2008)

false, you don't use all _punctuation_. 
You used . but not '

TPBM likes the ZZ method.


----------



## MistArts (Jul 17, 2008)

false. its bad

tpbm has two cubes


----------



## Leviticus (Jul 17, 2008)

Only two cubes? False

TPBM has solved the 5x5 in under 1.50 minutes.


----------



## slncuber21 (Jul 17, 2008)

pfft- false

tpbm is getting lazy with their cubing 
 (like me)


----------



## CAT13 (Jul 17, 2008)

True. I only solve 2-3 4x4s and 5x5s a day.

TPBM likes flavored ice


----------



## MistArts (Jul 17, 2008)

to throw at people

tpbm think that lowercase is boring


----------



## Dene (Jul 17, 2008)

MistArts said:


> 我下面的人是中国人。



I'm not quite sure, but my guess at this is "the person below me is Chinese"?



MistArts said:


> to throw at people
> 
> tpbm think that lowercase is boring



True

The person below me is fasting for a week.


----------



## McWizzle94 (Jul 17, 2008)

False

The person below me is learning the ZZ method (I am)


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jul 17, 2008)

False. I'm still in the process of learning full OLL.

The person below me likes the show The Office.


----------



## ductape98 (Jul 18, 2008)

true 
tpbm can solve six difrent twisty puzzles


----------



## pcharles93 (Jul 18, 2008)

True. 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, 5x5, 6x6, 7x7, 8x8, 9x9, Magic?, Pyraminx. After that, I get really bored.

TPBM hates it when you have to activate a copy of Windows and the Product key is loaded with 8's and B's.


----------



## MistArts (Jul 18, 2008)

False. Never tried.

TPBM can do odd shaped puzzles BLD.




Dene said:


> MistArts said:
> 
> 
> > 我下面的人是中国人。
> ...



Yes.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jul 19, 2008)

Does magic and pyraminx count? 


TPBM is in Atlanta now for nationals.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Jul 19, 2008)

:O megaminx BLD? oh wow. That's pretty cool.
Nope, I am still in Colorado, wishing I was involved in the speedcubing community so i didn't miss the Denver Open.
TPBM has had his/her wisdom teeth out. (i got them out today)


----------



## ShadenSmith (Jul 19, 2008)

True. Got them out in 8th grade.


TPBM is of legal age in their place of residence.


----------



## TheCubers (Jul 19, 2008)

False

TPBM has a 7x7 V-Cube (Mine Came Today)


----------



## CAT13 (Jul 19, 2008)

false, I have to wait until september or whatever for them to (re-)come out.

tpbm has been practicing OH lately


----------



## genwin (Jul 19, 2008)

False. i still have an unlubed cube so OH is a nightmare... i just fancy myself by doing R moves....

tpbm has at one point done a sub 1 4x4 solve and a sub 2 on the 5x5...


----------



## Erik (Jul 19, 2008)

Some,
TPBM is sad and happy at the same time.


----------



## Swoncen (Jul 19, 2008)

FALSE, *g*
TPBM plays Bowling and has an average of over 180 points


----------



## DavidWoner (Jul 19, 2008)

genwin said:


> tpbm has at one point done a sub 1 4x4 solve and a sub 2 on the 5x5...





Erik said:


> Some,
> TPBM is sad and happy at the same time.



LMAO! there could hardly have been a better person to come after that post lol! erik has probably been checking this thread for a while, waiting for that post.


also, false. i don't bowl very often, but when i do i get about 130-140.

tpbm has replaced the springs in a megaminx


----------



## nitrocan (Jul 19, 2008)

if i had one 

tpbm needs a better cube


----------



## TheCubers (Jul 19, 2008)

False (DIY and Silicone?)
TPBM Is sick of reading TPBM


----------



## hawkmp4 (Jul 20, 2008)

Not really, it doesn't bother me.
TPBM is at least trilingual.


----------



## ConnorCuber (Jul 20, 2008)

Nope, Not even fully bilingual (english with a little french)

TPBM has some sort of iPod


----------



## martian (Jul 20, 2008)

True. I have an iPod nano.

TPBM's cube always pops.


----------



## pcharles93 (Jul 20, 2008)

True, all of my odd order cubes pop like crazy.


----------



## MistArts (Jul 20, 2008)

error --*009

TPBm has over 100 puzzles


----------



## CAT13 (Jul 20, 2008)

false, but my puzzles have over 100 configurations

tpbm hates their camera and wants to throw it at a wall so that they can get a new one


----------



## pcharles93 (Jul 20, 2008)

True, the videos come out very grainy.

TPBM is better than me.


----------



## MistArts (Jul 20, 2008)

At 5x5 Clock xD

TPBM wants to challenge me


----------



## ooveehoo (Jul 20, 2008)

False, I'm from finland.

TPBM doen't use fridrich for 3x3x3 speedsolving.


----------



## fanwuq (Jul 20, 2008)

true, I already did.

TPBM holds the UWR for the Homer Simpson Head 2x2.


----------



## Kevin. (Jul 20, 2008)

false!

the person below me has had a last layer skip.


----------



## MistArts (Jul 20, 2008)

false...suprisingly

TPBM will challenge me in 2x2!


----------



## DavidWoner (Jul 20, 2008)

sure i guess, i wont be able to make a vid until wednesday at the earliest though.

tpbm is not american.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jul 20, 2008)

false, i am really not so hot on 2x2!!

tpbm has more than one timer


----------



## joey (Jul 20, 2008)

True. I have a stackmat, Jnet and CCT 

tpbm is trying to learn a new set of algs


----------



## fanwuq (Jul 20, 2008)

true 
MGLS or COLL, can't decide.

The person below is addicted to the cube.


----------



## MistArts (Jul 20, 2008)

False.

The person below the person above the person below me is trying to *seek *something.


----------



## smskill12 (Jul 21, 2008)

True if you are?
The Person above be is weird wont you agree the person below me?


----------



## fanwuq (Jul 21, 2008)

true

The person below uses many methods during for speedsolving.


----------



## TheCubers (Jul 21, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> true
> 
> The person below uses many methods during for speedsolving.



ummm....true? i practice other methods but i use Fridrich for speedcubing

TPBM has already posted more than once on this thread


----------



## hawkmp4 (Jul 21, 2008)

True.
TPBM gets annoyed with people who can't spell Fridrich.


----------



## pcharles93 (Jul 21, 2008)

True, very true. I mean it's on here a lot. It's all over our youtube videos; why can't everybody spell it correctly?

TPBM blahblahblahblah


----------



## smskill12 (Jul 21, 2008)

pcharles93 said:


> True, very true. I mean it's on here a lot. It's all over our youtube videos; why can't everybody spell it correctly?
> 
> TPBM blahblahblahblah



False 
Tpbm is a chick


----------



## Alex DiTuro (Jul 22, 2008)

false

TPBM has gone swimming this summer already(just got out of my pool )


----------



## alexc (Jul 22, 2008)

True.

The person below me lives in Pennsylvania.


----------



## MistArts (Jul 22, 2008)

False, Virginia.

The person below me thinks that the person above the person below me is odd.


----------



## CAT13 (Jul 23, 2008)

who doesn't 

TPBM is going to a cube competition this year


----------



## pcharles93 (Jul 23, 2008)

True, the Cincinnati Summer Open and if I'm lucky Jim will drive me and some other cubers up to the Niagara Open

TPBM will explain to me what a hexidecimal is and what it's used for.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jul 23, 2008)

false.

tpbm can sleep wherever, whenever, no matter how noisy it is.


----------



## tim (Jul 23, 2008)

True, my gf hates me for that ability .

The person below me loves traveling by train.


----------



## alexc (Jul 23, 2008)

False, I never travel by train much.

The person below me has been on an airplane in the past week.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jul 23, 2008)

false. 

tpbm enjoys cooking


----------



## joey (Jul 23, 2008)

true, i just suck at it.

tpbm just had a good conversation with some friends.


----------



## TheCubers (Jul 23, 2008)

False. 





TPBM has read a post on page 243


----------



## hawkmp4 (Jul 23, 2008)

False.
For me, this is page 81 
TPBM is watching the Rockies on TV and feeling relieved that Hawpe seems to be out of his slump and Tulo is back and ON FIREEE.


----------



## CAT13 (Jul 23, 2008)

... no

tpbm is really mad because they cannot seem to find a good way for them to BLD a 3x3


----------



## immortalcube (Jul 23, 2008)

True.
TPBM is upset that their brother is hogging all the bandwidth with WoW. (makes downloading large files a painful experience!)


----------



## genwin (Jul 23, 2008)

False.. Only one PC..although downloading is already painful at just 384 kbps..

TPBM ls a vegetarian..


----------



## Faz (Jul 23, 2008)

Nope, but i considered it about a month ago after watching the simpsons.

Lisa is my exact opposite, i am very intelligent, and i play the sax. But after some thought, i liked my meat too much.


TPBM has a sub 20 average in 3x3..... OH


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jul 23, 2008)

False, I don't do OH.

The person below me uses SS for 2x2x2 (hoping for a true)


----------



## smskill12 (Jul 23, 2008)

false ortega is coming along
tpbm is addicted to one handed cubing


----------



## MistArts (Jul 23, 2008)

false.

The person below me is happy.


----------



## CAT13 (Jul 23, 2008)

umm, false. and true kinda. I don't know. I got a 19.98 average of 5 yesterday which is happy, but I still can't BLD my 3x3 which is sad

tpbm doesn't like their eastsheen 2x2 because it is waaaaaaaay too loose


----------



## MistArts (Jul 23, 2008)

false. It turns normally but it pops a lot.

TPBM wants to give me a square-1.


----------



## alexc (Jul 23, 2008)

False, of course not! 

The person below me just ordered a new ES 2x2 because they realized theirs is somehow not turning properly.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jul 23, 2008)

false. actually i hate square one. so. maybe 

tpbm prefers noodles to pasta


----------



## Andreaillest (Jul 23, 2008)

True.

TPBM goes on YouTube daily.


----------



## DavidWoner (Jul 24, 2008)

true i think.

tpbm has solved a megaminx in less than 5 minutes (got a 4:45.71 today with my newly modded minx.)


----------



## smskill12 (Jul 24, 2008)

yuo 3.15
tpbm is into the square-1


----------



## slncuber21 (Jul 24, 2008)

False- still cant solve it 
>.<
TPBM watches Animal Planet


----------



## MistArts (Jul 24, 2008)

False.

TPBM wants to challenge me


----------



## joey (Jul 24, 2008)

True, but to what? (pm me!)

tpbm got home after 2am last night?


----------



## hawkmp4 (Jul 24, 2008)

No, I am on copious amounts of vicodin for a rather difficult wisdom tooth extraction. Going out is not an option, haha
TPBM has a funny taste in their mouth.


----------



## alexc (Jul 25, 2008)

False.

The person below me is tired of MistArts silly posts in this thread.


----------



## fanwuq (Jul 25, 2008)

False.

The person below is doing SPEED-BLD-FMC-OH.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jul 25, 2008)

falsearoo.

tpbm sent somebody a brithday card this week


----------



## joey (Jul 25, 2008)

false, i recieved one. right? 

tpbm is doing a wordsearch


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jul 25, 2008)

joey said:


> false, i recieved one. right?
> 
> tpbm is doing a wordsearch



false, they make my eyes funny!

tpbm has taught a parent to solve a cube


----------



## joey (Jul 25, 2008)

false, but I taught them both how to scramble!

tpbm is very hungry!


----------



## LarsN (Jul 25, 2008)

True! My lunch is already an hour late... 

tpbm has very worried parrents (because of excessive cubing)


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jul 25, 2008)

false. i don't live with them, so they are largely unaware of the extent of the cubing habit  or how much money is spent on said hobby...

tpbm has allergies


----------



## blah (Jul 25, 2008)

True. I'm allergic to two things: BS and the absence of cubes.

TPBM is connected to a wireless connection in shopping mall right now. (That's what I'm doing )


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jul 25, 2008)

false. i don't think i've ever done that!

tpbm uses a wireless mouse


----------



## joey (Jul 25, 2008)

false, i use the mouse I stole from my dad (neeeded the right click for virtual puzzles!)

tpbm needs to motivate themselves to finish learning OLL or some other set of algs!


----------



## blah (Jul 25, 2008)

False. I've given up on CLS. Now I'm back to stinkin' OLL 

TPBM isn't a Fridrich clone.


----------



## tim (Jul 25, 2008)

False :/. At least i can average 50s with Petrus...

The person below me has invented a BLD method.


----------



## joey (Jul 25, 2008)

true? Hard question I guess!

tpbm is going out to the supermarket for eggs!


----------



## MistArts (Jul 25, 2008)

False

TPBM is allergic to air.


----------



## alexc (Jul 25, 2008)

*Breathes deeply*.... false. 

The person below me got up late today.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jul 25, 2008)

false, a reasonable time of 10.30am!

tpbm is going out to eat tonight


----------



## joey (Jul 25, 2008)

false, birthday meal with family at home.

tpbm is glad to be at home/.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jul 25, 2008)

false. i feel slightly nomadic!

tpbm plays the guitar


----------



## McWizzle94 (Jul 25, 2008)

true

tpbm likes pickles on their roast beef sandwich


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jul 25, 2008)

FALSE!!! Pickles are evil.


TPBM has tried multibld


----------



## MistArts (Jul 25, 2008)

false.

TPBM wants to challenge me.


----------



## fanwuq (Jul 25, 2008)

True
I challenge you this week's FMC at fmc.mustcube.net.

The people below will join this challenge.


----------



## MistArts (Jul 25, 2008)

true, linear or 1hour?

TPBM has a cube that is a foot long.


----------



## fanwuq (Jul 25, 2008)

MistArts said:


> true, linear or 1hour?
> 
> TPBM has a cube that is a foot long.



All 3: 
linear 10min
1-hour
unlimited

false, I wish I have that -- a 20*20*20 cube? 

The person below Just DNFed a BLD.


----------



## CAT13 (Jul 25, 2008)

False. I can't BLD... so I don't try

TPBM ifsjnxtrsmtduypnifda


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Jul 25, 2008)

True. I am not wearing a shirt at all. 

Ther person bellow me can type more than 40 wpm


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Jul 25, 2008)

False. The person below me likes sports.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Jul 25, 2008)

True. I love them.
TPBM is sub-3 on Megaminx


----------



## CAT13 (Jul 25, 2008)

somerandomkidmike said:


> True. I am not wearing a shirt at all.


Wha?? where did that come from?



False, but I have gotten a sub 3 time before
TPBM just started learning new OLLS


----------



## fanwuq (Jul 26, 2008)

Trueish. I'm learning COLLs.

Tpbm just almost typed tmbp or something else that puts tpbm in the wrong order of letters.


----------



## pcharles93 (Jul 26, 2008)

True, I used that in a post about dyslexia.

TPBM is extremely bored right now.


----------



## Alex DiTuro (Jul 26, 2008)

False. I'm all pumped up from watching the yankee/red sox game.(Yankees won! WOOT!!!)

TPBM loves baseball.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 26, 2008)

true no favorite team though but i used to play for my school

TPBM has some kind of keychain puzzle


----------



## not_kevin (Jul 26, 2008)

False, but I'm trying to remedy that.

TPBM has a sub-30 3x3x3 OH.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Jul 26, 2008)

Single: True
Average: True (barely) 

The person below me (gonna go out on a limb on this one) is Erik Akkersdijk XD


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jul 26, 2008)

false!

tpbm has a double bed


----------



## slncuber21 (Jul 26, 2008)

well im not a guru with bed sizes, but i have a queen =]

tpbm is waiting anxiously for their CubeForYou order....:confused:


----------



## InternetTom (Jul 26, 2008)

False, mine came a week ago.

tpbm just learned how to BLD 2x2.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Jul 26, 2008)

False

The person below me is gonna say False

MWA HAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## n00bcubix (Jul 26, 2008)

true, False
TPBM is going to say TPBM


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Jul 26, 2008)

false, i'll spell it out...

the person below me is the person above me


----------



## Harris Chan (Jul 26, 2008)

False,

The person below me is not the person below me.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Jul 26, 2008)

False

The person below me is going to ANSWER with False. 

MWA HAHAHAH


----------



## CAT13 (Jul 26, 2008)

negative 

tpbm has a birthday coming up in early august and just realized it


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Jul 26, 2008)

hey your supposed to answer with true or false, u broke rules of the game! ahh nooo!! we're all gonna die now! 

anyway... false

the person below me wants a new 4x4 but cant afford it


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jul 26, 2008)

false, i don't really want a new 4x4 and in any case i just got paid! 

tpbm has made a mosaic out of cubes before


----------



## joey (Jul 26, 2008)

yup, i've made several pictures 

tpbm dislikes the heat


----------



## nitrocan (Jul 26, 2008)

false , i love it, i hate rain 

tbpm hasnt even noticed that i had written tbpm instead of tpbm (well not after reading this)


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 27, 2008)

true WTF?!? I got tricked

TPBM has more than 4 white puzzles


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jul 27, 2008)

False. Just 2, white DIY and v-7

TPBM prefers cube4you DIYs over rubiks.com DIYs


----------



## MistArts (Jul 27, 2008)

I haven't either

TPBM has over 30 teeth.






Derrick Eide17 said:


> hey your supposed to answer with true or false, u broke rules of the game! ahh nooo!! we're all gonna die now!
> 
> anyway... false
> 
> the person below me wants a new 4x4 but cant afford it



I have a Rubik's 4x4 with a broken core and an Eastsheen 4x4....want them?


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jul 27, 2008)

true (i think!)

tpbm sends more than 10 text messages on an average day


----------



## Lewis (Jul 27, 2008)

False, I don't have a mobile phone!

tpbm can solve a rubik's cube in under 20 seconds.


----------



## pcharles93 (Jul 27, 2008)

True

TPBM is extremely bored right now.


----------



## MistArts (Jul 27, 2008)

True

person below The tommorrow me flying is.


----------



## Malachai (Jul 27, 2008)

False.
The person below me is older than 25.


----------



## Alex DiTuro (Jul 27, 2008)

False I'm 17.

TPBM is having trouble restringing their magic(One string broke; trying to find line to match its thickness)


----------



## CAT13 (Jul 27, 2008)

false, I'm having trouble getting one

TPBM needs to get their summer homework done by August 1st


----------



## pcharles93 (Jul 27, 2008)

False, I'll do my Algebra II homework at the last minute.
TPBM can count to 7 septillion on their fingers.


----------



## Alex DiTuro (Jul 27, 2008)

Don't have any, HAHA!!!

TPBM is pissed that they have homework over the summer 

EDIT* Damn you, pcharles! You posted not even 10 seconds before I did!


----------



## CAT13 (Jul 27, 2008)

Alex DiTuro said:


> Don't have any, HAHA!!!


You have no fingers?! lol

True, but it will only take 30 minutes or so

TPBM Is taking a lot of Honors classes


----------



## Alex DiTuro (Jul 27, 2008)

CAT13 said:


> Alex DiTuro said:
> 
> 
> > Don't have any, HAHA!!!
> ...



Read the post before Pcharles's. We posted at exactly the same time.
(When I clicked the reply button his post wasn't there.)


Not me I go to a 'special' school. xD

TPBM has broken a Personal record lately.


----------



## CAT13 (Jul 28, 2008)

lets see... 3x3 single, 3x3 average, 3x3 OH single, 3x3 OH average, 4x4 single, 4x4 average. I would have to say true 

TPBM is getting more puzzles soon


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jul 28, 2008)

true.

tpbm can drive (legally!)


----------



## Alex DiTuro (Jul 28, 2008)

Well... not legally... 


TPBM is watching The Yankees vs. Red Sox game right now.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Jul 28, 2008)

False, i rarely watch sports 

The person below me has never noticed i never use the short form "TPBM" and always put the full words instead


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jul 28, 2008)

true.

tpbm has to go to work today


----------



## Faz (Jul 28, 2008)

True, my mum.

TPBM is in the middle of a cubing average.


----------



## blah (Jul 28, 2008)

False. I wouldn't be here if I were in the middle of an average, I only take averages of 100 

TPBM hates and sucks at electrochemistry.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jul 28, 2008)

true, i am not talented in that department.

tpbm prefers baths to showers


----------



## MistArts (Jul 28, 2008)

False.

TPBM is on this forum all day.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jul 28, 2008)

true. it's always there in the background somewhere....

tpbm is wearing red today


----------



## MistArts (Jul 28, 2008)

False. Orange ftw.

TPBM wears a hat everyday.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jul 28, 2008)

false! i would not enjoy that!

tpbm has never broken a bone.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jul 28, 2008)

False. Wrist twice and 4 toes.

TPBM has an iPod.


----------



## CAT13 (Jul 28, 2008)

false. I'd rather have a zune. But I don't have one of those either 

the person below me lives near an ocean


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 28, 2008)

true-ish like a 30 min drive

TPBM has a plant in the room they are currently in


----------



## CAT13 (Jul 28, 2008)

true. a cactus. j/k

tpbm has a bandage on their finger


----------



## hawkmp4 (Jul 28, 2008)

False.
TPBM just woke up in the last hour.


----------



## nitrocan (Jul 28, 2008)

false i woke up about 12 hours ago.

tpbm will not say true


----------



## blah (Jul 28, 2008)

True. I typed it, didn't say it. I have a love-hate relationship with posts like that.

TPBM is drunk.


----------



## CAT13 (Jul 28, 2008)

false

tpbm thinks that this sentence is true


----------



## nitrocan (Jul 28, 2008)

blah said:


> True. I typed it, didn't say it. I have a love-hate relationship with posts like that.
> 
> TPBM is drunk.


then you never will say true ever again  (i wrote tpbm will not say true)

how can a sentence be true or false?

tpbm loves showing off with his/her cubing


----------



## Alex DiTuro (Jul 28, 2008)

False

TPBM has already gone on vacation this summer.


----------



## MistArts (Jul 28, 2008)

False.

TPBM is *90-ENTER TEXT HERE-09* error-*009


----------



## blah (Jul 28, 2008)

nitrocan said:


> then you never will say true ever again  (i wrote tpbm will not say true)


But I can type all I want 

False. I'm not whatever you claimed the person below you to be, I'm blah.

TPBM has no idea when the Beijing Olympics begin. (Or has it begun?!)


----------



## Alex DiTuro (Jul 28, 2008)

8/8/08 

TPBM is typing their reply on a notebook.


----------



## MistArts (Jul 28, 2008)

False.

-*-
*-*
***
----
**-
--*
--*
**-

TPBM can read the above text


----------



## fanwuq (Jul 28, 2008)

Wtf? What is this Morse codes?

The person below is not cubing right now.


----------



## MistArts (Jul 28, 2008)

True. I never cube.

TPBM wonders what that post before the post before this said.


----------



## CAT13 (Jul 28, 2008)

true, I'm eating (mmm... chicken)

tpbm is hungry

EDIT: hey you stole my post


----------



## MistArts (Jul 28, 2008)

True.

TPBM wonders what that post before the post before the post before the post before this said.


----------



## fanwuq (Jul 28, 2008)

krsouggu

Got that in a morse code converter.


----------



## MistArts (Jul 28, 2008)

ERROR.

Fanwuq is spamming


----------



## CAT13 (Jul 28, 2008)

sure

tpbm is mistarts


----------



## MistArts (Jul 28, 2008)

yes.

eating cake


----------



## hawkmp4 (Jul 29, 2008)

The person below me is getting irritated that Mistarts is spamming and then accusing others of spamming. (6 posts in 40 minutes in the same thread about nothing...>.>)


----------



## alexc (Jul 29, 2008)

True, I have been very annoyed with MistArts in this thread lately. jk

The person below me thinks the person below them will answer false.


----------



## pcharles93 (Jul 29, 2008)

True I will make a statement that will force False to show up as an answer.

The person below me is me.


----------



## alexc (Jul 29, 2008)

Oh darn, false, you found a loophole. 

The person below me is mad at pcharles for evading my trick.


----------



## slncuber21 (Jul 29, 2008)

false 

tpbm knows why my cubeforyou order isnt at my house (its been two weeks)


----------



## ShadenSmith (Jul 29, 2008)

True. Because it's still on its way.


TPBM wishes they could help Hadley's brother.


----------



## slncuber21 (Jul 29, 2008)

true
tpbm knows someone with Autism


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jul 29, 2008)

True. Well, aspergers, which is a form of autism.


TPBM watched more than 5 hours of TV a week.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Jul 29, 2008)

False. I don't watch TV.


TPBM wishes me luck with getting into MIT.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Jul 29, 2008)

Yes! Good luck!
I slacked off and it shows in my GPA. I have the test grades to get in but not the whole deal. Oh well. CU is a good engineering school.
Its earlier than noon and later than midnight where TPBM is.


----------



## nitrocan (Jul 29, 2008)

true, its early in the morning. 
tpbm is listening to classical music


----------



## genwin (Jul 29, 2008)

False.
tpbm enjoys cycling.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jul 29, 2008)

false. absolutely false.

tpbm slept for under 4 hours last night


----------



## blah (Jul 29, 2008)

True. Funny you should mention that, I slept for slightly over an hour 

TPBM has bad sleeping habits.


----------



## Escher (Jul 29, 2008)

true, unless its a weekend i rarely get more than 6

tpbm has played this game before


----------



## cwdana (Jul 29, 2008)

I guess. If you include this forum.

TPBM has a motorcycle.


----------



## nitrocan (Jul 29, 2008)

false, i have a bicycle lol.

tpbm can do xcm (xtreme card manipulation, lol if you can do it you know what it means)


----------



## MistArts (Jul 29, 2008)

False.

TPBM is

rolling on the floor.




hawkmp4 said:


> The person below me is getting irritated that Mistarts is spamming and then accusing others of spamming. (6 posts in 40 minutes in the same thread about nothing...>.>)



HEY! You didn't answer my question!


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jul 29, 2008)

false.

tpbm is sat in their study


----------



## cwdana (Jul 29, 2008)

False. 
Sat in my cube @ work.

TPBM has a Mini Cooper.


----------



## alexc (Jul 29, 2008)

False, I can't drive yet.

The person below me is wearing a tanktop.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Jul 30, 2008)

False. I'm lounging around in my boxers.


TPBM got a very large haircut today.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 30, 2008)

false
The person below me has a watch on or within 5 feet of them


----------



## alexc (Jul 30, 2008)

True... does my computer clock count? 

The person below me plays video games more than cubing.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jul 30, 2008)

False. I don't like video games.

The person below me had a PLL skip in their last average.


----------



## pcharles93 (Jul 30, 2008)

False, I never get PLL skips

TPBM can juggle 7 balls with one hand.


----------



## Unknown.soul (Jul 30, 2008)

False, I can do 3...

TPBM can fit a regular-sized 3x3 in their mouth.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jul 30, 2008)

false. i've never tried, i'm just guessing.

tpbm has three windows in their bedroom.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jul 30, 2008)

False, two.

The person below me has been cubing for longer than a year.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jul 30, 2008)

false. although the year anniversary is fast approaching!

tpbm is good at restringing magics


----------



## CAT13 (Jul 30, 2008)

false. and I'm not good at obtaining magics either 

tpbm Is learning a new 2x2 method


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jul 30, 2008)

false.

tpbm prefers prawns to pork


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 30, 2008)

True. I generally don't like pork, and prawns are usually delicious.

The person below me is going to resticker a cube today.



pcharles93 said:


> TPBM can juggle 7 balls with one hand.


Wow - that one would have been tough to get a "true" on:
http://www.jugglingdb.com/records/record.php?trick=146


----------



## ShadenSmith (Jul 30, 2008)

False.


TPBM giggled while performing this scramble: D L' B R' F' D' B L' U F L2 D F L' F2 U' R2 B' R2 D2 L' U' F2 R2 U


----------



## MistArts (Jul 30, 2008)

False. Depends if I get a Eastsheen 4x4 and 2x2 that has the shade of color I want.

TPBM has juggled cubes before.

ARGH! POST STOLEN!


----------



## ShadenSmith (Jul 30, 2008)

MistArts said:


> False. Depends if I get a Eastsheen 4x4 and 2x2 that has the shade of color I want.
> 
> TPBM has juggled cubes before.
> 
> ARGH! POST STOLEN!





Pwn! (message too short)


----------



## CAT13 (Jul 30, 2008)

MistArts said:


> TPBM has juggled cubes before.



true  only a couple catches because I didn't want to drop them

TPBM wants a PSP


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jul 30, 2008)

false. no thanks.

tpbm has been to paris


----------



## Rabid (Jul 30, 2008)

True.

tpbm can speak a foreign tongue


----------



## nitrocan (Jul 30, 2008)

true, english !

tpbm knows all oll,pll,coll


----------



## not_kevin (Jul 30, 2008)

False, don't know all of COLL yet.

TPBM solves with non-white cross.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jul 30, 2008)

true i guess, i use petrus.. 

tpbm has left a cube on public transport before


----------



## MistArts (Jul 30, 2008)

True. Earth is a public transport. 

TPBM cubes during sleep.


----------



## Kian (Jul 30, 2008)

i have certainly thought about solving in my dreams, but i haven't literally sleepcubed.

tpbm can solve a 4x4 bld


----------



## LarsN (Jul 30, 2008)

True, best time is 18:02,14. Not officially though.

tpbm can solve 5x5 bld


----------



## tim (Jul 30, 2008)

True, best time is 20:xx minutes. Memo was sub-9 i think. But i never tried it more than 10 times.

tpbm listens to System of a Down.


----------



## blah (Jul 30, 2008)

False. Doesn't sound like a German band to me. But I still don't know what that is 

TPBM is in love with his/her new almost-unpoppable hybrid cube.


----------



## CAT13 (Jul 30, 2008)

don't have one

tpbm isn't feeling well today (cubing wise )


----------



## pcharles93 (Jul 30, 2008)

Tralse? I haven't cubed today. Too much to do at work

TPBM is extremely hungry right now.


----------



## CAT13 (Jul 30, 2008)

True. That's why I have a pizza in the oven. Usually I would've eaten lunch hours ago...

TPBM downloaded firefox 3.0.1 recently


----------



## pcharles93 (Jul 30, 2008)

False, I have Firefox downloaded but no updates and I barely use it.

TPBM is extremely hungry right now.


----------



## blah (Jul 30, 2008)

True. 4 in the morning 

TPBM knows 5 languages and one-and-a-half dialects


----------



## CAT13 (Jul 30, 2008)

True. That's why I have a pizza in the oven. Usually I would've eaten lunch hours ago...

TPBM is pcharles93 and is going to ask if the person below him is extremely hungry right now.

EDIT: hey, you stole my post! and to answer you're question... false I know English and barely any Spanish


----------



## pcharles93 (Jul 30, 2008)

True

TPBM is extremely hungry right now.


----------



## not_kevin (Jul 30, 2008)

Depends on what you mean by "extremely"... I'll go with False. I just ate, but I'm still hungry.

TPBM has met Macky before.


----------



## pcharles93 (Jul 30, 2008)

False

TPBM is extremely hungry right now.


----------



## CAT13 (Jul 30, 2008)

True *beep* *beep* *beep* pizza is coming!!!

tpbm hates their loose 2x2


----------



## pcharles93 (Jul 30, 2008)

True, I'm not interested in 2x2 that much anyway

TPBM...eh, you know the rest.


----------



## blah (Jul 30, 2008)

True. 4:30 in the morning 

TPBM thinks pcharles93 is annoying


----------



## pcharles93 (Jul 30, 2008)

True, so very true.

TPBM feels bloated right now.


----------



## blah (Jul 30, 2008)

Hmm, that's a change.

False. 4:40 in the morning 

TPBM is not pcharles93, and will say the person below him/her is not pcharles93, and will request the person below him/her to say that the person below him/her is not pcharles93 (that should stop the spamming) 

Edit: Oh no! There's a loophole!


----------



## pcharles93 (Jul 30, 2008)

False. Nice try though

TPBM is better than me at 3x3


----------



## blah (Jul 30, 2008)

True. I beat you by less than a second in both single and average 

Stupid loophole.

If { TPBM = pcharles93 }

Then { TPBM != pcharles93 }

Else { he/she will say the person below him/her is not pcharles93, and will request the person below him/her to say that the person below him/her is not pcharles93 } (that should do the trick)


----------



## boiiwonder (Jul 30, 2008)

false!?

TPBM-- is going to watch the olympics for track and field?


----------



## cwdana (Jul 30, 2008)

Probably true. 

TPBM has met a celebrity.


----------



## not_kevin (Jul 31, 2008)

Depends. Do Tyson, Leyan, Dan, Macky, or Lucas count as celebrities?

TPBM knows Will Smith personally (I wish I did...).


----------



## penguin12321 (Jul 31, 2008)

nope, but i do know Matthew McConaha (my bro)

tpbm is going to go to the bathroom after they are done with the response post to this post. (cuz i gotta go BAD!)


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 31, 2008)

false i went before

TPBM has a stack of CDs, a box of pencils, and papers with cube stuff around them right now


----------



## pcharles93 (Jul 31, 2008)

Wow, that was oddly accurate. True

TPBM just got a cell phone like me.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jul 31, 2008)

False, I did a few months ago.

TPBM is happy that CubeSmith now has V-Cube stickers


----------



## hawkmp4 (Jul 31, 2008)

False. My broke *** can't even afford an eastsheen 2x2.
>.>

TPBM has a cube that popped and is now missing a piece because it vanished.


----------



## DavidWoner (Jul 31, 2008)

lol true but it was by far my worst cube(i was popping on purpose) funny story about that cube though- my freind and i broke open some glowsticks and coated it so it would glow in the dark(it did!) and i did a U perm on it cuz it looked cool and then the next day it was fused solid. it became the unsolvable cube. but then i cut it apart and fixed it. only two sides will turn.

anyway.....

tpbm holds or used to hold a UWR ( i just got the one for assembling a 3x3 tonight!! vid is on my youtube)


----------



## MistArts (Jul 31, 2008)

True. I hvae probably beaten this : http://www.speedcubing.com/records/recs_flipside.html

TPBM wants a WR.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jul 31, 2008)

true, who wouldn't?!!

tpbm has a strange phobia.


----------



## penguin12321 (Jul 31, 2008)

i searched a list of phobias on wikipedia and i found out that i am fearless.

TPBM is eating some sort of food as they post their response.


----------



## MistArts (Jul 31, 2008)

True...Oxygen tastes plain tough.

TPBM thinks I can get sub-50 mean for 5x5 clock by the end of the week.
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showpost.php?p=71734&postcount=1236


----------



## alexc (Jul 31, 2008)

False, I don't even have or know how to do a regular clock. 

The person below me likes FMC.


----------



## blah (Jul 31, 2008)

False.

TPBM thinks Mike is gonna do a sub-40 6x6x6 BLD in his next (successful) attempt  Go Mike!


----------



## MistArts (Jul 31, 2008)

False. (How could you not like FMC)

TPBM thinks that blah is mean.


----------



## Smartyy (Jul 31, 2008)

blah in what way?

meh, i'll say FALSE



I'm getting something.... like some sorft of vision.. my psychic powers are starting to arouse me... the vision.. it's comming clear.........
It's... it's.... the person posting below me... he has..... cubed before...


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jul 31, 2008)

OMG! How did you know?!?!

And to Blah, since yours didn't get answered. I'll say false, I think it will be time after next. No offence, Mike!

The person below me has 1 or more cubes with tiles.


----------



## alexc (Jul 31, 2008)

False, I don't like the tiles.

The person below me lives in New York.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Jul 31, 2008)

False. Lived outside Rochester until 3 years ago though.
TPBM is running on less than 4 hours of sleep.


----------



## CAT13 (Aug 1, 2008)

false

TPBM has an annoying brother


----------



## penguin12321 (Aug 1, 2008)

yes, you

TPBM is about to make an order for more cubes.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 1, 2008)

true...diy square-1's

TPBM has a fan on in the room they are in


----------



## CAT13 (Aug 1, 2008)

falso

a la persona debajo de mí le gustan hamburguesas.


----------



## slncuber21 (Aug 1, 2008)

i like hamburgers? if thats what you said, then true!

TPBM has a type E


----------



## pcharles93 (Aug 1, 2008)

False, only type A's

TPBM can juggle 3 balls with one hand.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 1, 2008)

true...up to four, now

The person below me has a David Bowie CD and loves it


----------



## genwin (Aug 1, 2008)

False.

tpbm knows how many times he has posted here..


----------



## CharlieCooper (Aug 1, 2008)

false. just know it's lots 

tpbm has a 3 and a 7 in their telephone number


----------



## joey (Aug 1, 2008)

False, no 3s.

tpbm woke up and started to go about their daily routine, without checking the time.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Aug 1, 2008)

false. it was a restless night.

tpbm knows somebody called quentin


----------



## blah (Aug 1, 2008)

Tralse? I know Quentin Blake, the guy who drew the silly cartoons in Roald Dahl books, but I don't _know_ him 

TPBM loves quantum mechanics though he/she has absolutely no idea what it's about.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Aug 1, 2008)

false. absolutely not my scene whatsoever.

tpbm plans to go to a park/grassy area today


----------



## penguin12321 (Aug 1, 2008)

nope. home sweet home! 

TPBM has an evil puppy.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Aug 1, 2008)

false, if only

tpbm has an empty fridge


----------



## ShadenSmith (Aug 1, 2008)

True. And an empty tummy.

TPBM has read a good book recently.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Aug 1, 2008)

false, i really really *really* do not enjoy reading.

tpbm enjoys restickering cubes.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Aug 1, 2008)

False. I'd rather read.


TPBM is waiting for a phone call.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Aug 1, 2008)

true. always.

tpbm has more than two pillows on their bed.


----------



## nitrocan (Aug 1, 2008)

yes i have four, but two of them are decorative.

tpbm is worried about the next competition he/she is going to attend


----------



## CharlieCooper (Aug 1, 2008)

false. if i worried that much about competitions it wouldn't be worth going 

tpbm has taught a sibling to cube.


----------



## joey (Aug 1, 2008)

false, he can mostly do a side-ish, but has no motivation to learn more. (not that I actually want to teach him!)

tpbm loses track of time while cubing.


----------



## blah (Aug 1, 2008)

Very true. Been 6 hours now.

TPBM is very into card magic.


----------



## nitrocan (Aug 1, 2008)

true and false. i was very into card magic until i found out about the rubiks cube. i am not so enthusiastic anymore.

tpbm eats a lot of ice cream.


----------



## CAT13 (Aug 1, 2008)

I never have any... but when I do... 

tpbm has their birthday tomorrow


----------



## CharlieCooper (Aug 1, 2008)

false! i am a may baby.

tpbm has a pool


----------



## penguin12321 (Aug 2, 2008)

i wish! if so i wouldn't be on this forum! (maybe)

TPBM has a nintendo ds but it broke.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 2, 2008)

false...only a gameboy
the person below me has pants on.lol


----------



## penguin12321 (Aug 2, 2008)

i like to keep my pants on whenever possible. 

TPBM uses a laptop most of the time, not a desktop.


----------



## CAT13 (Aug 2, 2008)

false.

tpbm just fell out of their chair. :O


----------



## Jason Baum (Aug 2, 2008)

False

The person below me has gone to/plans to go to a DCI show this summer.


----------



## penguin12321 (Aug 2, 2008)

no. (i had to look up dci on wikipedia. it IS drum corps international, right?)

TPBM likes to listen to music while cubing when they can.


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 2, 2008)

only for 2x2.. it interferes with my look ahead on other cubes for some reason...

tpbm has a youtube account with more than 50 cubing videos.


----------



## Sturkman11 (Aug 3, 2008)

False, only 7 videos...

TPBM wears contacts or glasses


----------



## CAT13 (Aug 3, 2008)

true

tpbm knows the largest word you can type with only the top row of a typewriter


----------



## Hadley4000 (Aug 3, 2008)

True. Stewardesses. But with the way I type, that's not true for me.


TPBM has a white DIY.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Aug 3, 2008)

true, i have lots

tpbm likes the oc


----------



## ShadenSmith (Aug 3, 2008)

Hadley4000 said:


> True. Stewardesses. But with the way I type, that's not true for me.
> 
> 
> TPBM has a white DIY.



'Stewardesses' can't all be typed from the top row. I think you're thinking of all with the left hand.


----------



## MistArts (Aug 3, 2008)

So what happen?


TPBM has over 100 pens.


----------



## nitrocan (Aug 3, 2008)

true, but its way over 100 . and only some of them really work.
tpbm has made a tower of playing cards.


----------



## Unknown.soul (Aug 4, 2008)

False, I don't have steady hands to do it.

TPBM is allergic to nuts.


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 4, 2008)

CAT13 said:


> true
> 
> tpbm knows the largest word you can type with only the top row of a typewriter



the word is typewriter.

and false, i'm not allergic, but i don't like the way they taste so sometimes i will tell people i am allergic so i can get brownies and such without nuts.

tbpm often has trouble thinking of what to write for "tpbm..."


----------



## MistArts (Aug 4, 2008)

False. I thought it was qutetypewriter(cute typewriter)

TPBm has a Flip-side


----------



## smskill12 (Aug 4, 2008)

false but id liked to have one
tpbm has cross teaser


----------



## blah (Aug 4, 2008)

False? Since I haven't got a clue what that is, I probably don't have it. What's that?

TPBM gets cubegasms very often.


----------



## pcharles93 (Aug 4, 2008)

False, just false.

TPBM can text, hold a phone conference, and do math homework at the same time like me.


----------



## blah (Aug 4, 2008)

False. My phone can do nothing but nothing.

TPBM is (like me) shocked that there are people who use M2 on their first successful BLD solve.


----------



## nitrocan (Aug 6, 2008)

definitely true, how the hell!?! the easiest method is even hard for me. im trying to learn color pairs but i couldnt complete the list yet.(not to mention M2 is one of the most complicated systems)

tpbm didn't know that the website has changed servers


----------



## CharlieCooper (Aug 6, 2008)

false

tpbm has a lamp near them


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 6, 2008)

false

tpbm is going to go see pineapple express when it comes out tommorow.


----------



## Alex DiTuro (Aug 6, 2008)

That looks freakin' hysterical!!! 

TPBM hasn't cubed at all today


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 6, 2008)

false, set personal best for 2x2 avg of 5 and 12 (5.25 and 5.27, how are they so close?)

tpbm does the weekly contest on this forum


----------



## blah (Aug 6, 2008)

False.

TPBM loves solving math problems.


----------



## hagendaasmaser (Aug 6, 2008)

True. 

tpbm has had a cube stolen from them!!!!


----------



## Zachary_Wisniewski (Aug 6, 2008)

False, although I have given away some of my old cubes to friends after getting new ones.

The person below me has too much time on his/her hands.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Aug 6, 2008)

true i suppose

tpbm didn't sleep enough last night


----------



## Cubefreak_Allan (Aug 6, 2008)

true 

Tpbm wants a new diy white rubiks cube


----------



## nitrocan (Aug 6, 2008)

true, not only that i want many more. i only have 1 type a white. i want to get type a and d and mix them. (white and black)

tpbm wants his/her 2x2 ES to cut corners better


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 7, 2008)

false, my ES 2x2 is beautiful.

tpbm has a job


----------



## pcharles93 (Aug 7, 2008)

False, I have 2.

TPBM can juggle 4x4's and solve them. Like Macky.


----------



## rubiksfriend (Aug 7, 2008)

False. Unless I just gained a new talent overnight. 
TPBM has a Bump or mirror cube. (I really want one!)


----------



## blah (Aug 7, 2008)

False. What's a Bump?

TPBM doesn't know what a Bump is either.


----------



## Zachary_Wisniewski (Aug 7, 2008)

False, I do know. The Bump/Mirror cube is a modified rubik's cube invented by Hidetoshi. He is having it mass produced.

An Annoucement


The person below me is watching I Love Lucy.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Aug 8, 2008)

False, i dont even know what that show IS lol 

The person below me is VERY HUNGRY right now


----------



## nitrocan (Aug 8, 2008)

true, thanks for reminding, i should get something to eat!

tpbm used to be an avatar fan, until it finished


----------



## hawkmp4 (Aug 9, 2008)

False, can't stand anime.
TPBM watches Two and a Half Men.


----------



## Zachary_Wisniewski (Aug 9, 2008)

False, I've seen a few episodes and didn't really take to it, so I stopped watching.

The person below me agrees that Avatar is NOT an anime.


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 9, 2008)

true. it looks american made

tpbm is disproportionately bad at one cube compared to how good they are at other cubes(example, i blow at 5x5 compared to my other cubes)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 9, 2008)

True. I'm much worse at 3x3x3 than at any of the other cubes! 

The person below me is learning a new method for one of their cubes.


----------



## MistArts (Aug 9, 2008)

Sort of...I'm learning an alg a week for OFOTA....

TPBM likes to use smileies.


----------



## ooveehoo (Aug 9, 2008)

False, I only rarely use smilies.

TPBM can solve Megaminx in under 5 minutes.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Aug 9, 2008)

ooveehoo said:


> False, I only rarely use smilies.
> 
> TPBM can solve Megaminx in under 5 minutes.



true

tpbm has some kind of cut/injury at the moment


----------



## CAT13 (Aug 9, 2008)

do mosquito bites count?

tpbm hasn't been cubing recently


----------



## Hadley4000 (Aug 10, 2008)

False. One of my friends and I cubed for like, 4 hours straight today :O


TPBM has a dart board.


----------



## genwin (Aug 12, 2008)

False.. We had one about 10+ years ago..

Tpbm loves the simpsons..


----------



## pcharles93 (Aug 12, 2008)

False, I don't watch TV anymore

TPBM is kinda annoyed by all the math threads in the Off-topic subforum.


----------



## JBCM627 (Aug 12, 2008)

False, I like them very much. I'd like it better if there were some physics ones  ...maybe I'll make one tomorrow...

The person below me knows a lot about Drupal (Which I am learning about atm...)


----------



## CAT13 (Aug 12, 2008)

umm...

tpbm wants to tell me what Drupal is so that I don't have to look it up myself


----------



## pcharles93 (Aug 12, 2008)

False, sorry 

TPBM will tell me and CAT13 what Drupal is.


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 12, 2008)

*sigh* true...


wikipedia said:


> Drupal is a free and open source[1] modular framework and content management system (CMS) written in the programming language PHP.[2][3] Like many modern CMSs, Drupal allows the system administrator to create and organize content, customize the presentation, automate administrative tasks, and manage site visitors and contributors.[4]


happy? probably not.

tpbm FINALLY got a PB on video in this past week.(my super awesome 4.74 2x2 avg of 5)


----------



## hawkmp4 (Aug 12, 2008)

False. I've been lazy... Morrowind is too much fun, I haven't timed myself cubing in like, 4 days... <.<

TPBM saw the men's swimming relay and the US men's incredible comeback on the last length.


----------



## not_kevin (Aug 12, 2008)

True! Lezak is amazing.

TPBM has difficulties with cubes larger than 3x3.


----------



## MistArts (Aug 12, 2008)

False.

TPBM hates 3x3.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 12, 2008)

false...until i get my 7x7

tpbm is a girl

edit...this was to not kevin


----------



## not_kevin (Aug 12, 2008)

Ah. In that case, false (I sincerely hope). www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2008YOUN02 is my WCA Profile.

Same question back at you, then, Stachuk1992.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 12, 2008)

not the last time i checked....no still a guy


----------



## not_kevin (Aug 12, 2008)

Sorry; I'm not good at recognizing genders from names, for the most part.

Meanwhile, tpbm has issues with making his Gram-Schmidt program work for symmetric tridiagonal matrices. Like me.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 12, 2008)

not_kevin said:


> Sorry; I'm not good at recognizing genders from names, for the most part.
> 
> Meanwhile, tpbm has issues with making his Gram-Schmidt program work for symmetric tridiagonal matrices. Like me.


false...that confused me...lol
and...my name is polish for stanley
Stachu=Stanley

tpbm has a 4GB jump drive(pendrive, memory stick, etc.)


----------



## not_kevin (Aug 12, 2008)

False; only have a 2GB.

Pardon my frustration at what I'm trying to get work.
Of Polish origin, then... my suspicion was correct. Are your parents from Poland, then?

TPBM knows what a symmetric tridiagonal matrix is.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 12, 2008)

not_kevin said:


> False; only have a 2GB.
> 
> Pardon my frustration at what I'm trying to get work.
> Of Polish origin, then... my suspicion was correct. Are your parents from Poland, then?
> ...


false, and no...great, great ,great...x100000 grandparents(i honestly don't know)


----------



## nitrocan (Aug 12, 2008)

guys please post a "tpmb something something" so that we can post back

tpbm thinks this topic is getting dumb.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 12, 2008)

no...sorry about not posting the tpbm stuff

tpbm has a netgear router


----------



## Zachary_Wisniewski (Aug 12, 2008)

False.

The person below me will type out "The person below me."


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Aug 14, 2008)

False i wont use quotations 

The person below me has accepted this topic will now die a quick but painful death


----------



## nitrocan (Aug 14, 2008)

true

tpbm, please don't respond so that this topic dies


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Aug 15, 2008)

False, sorry.. im really bored right now 

The person below me's post will be the FINAL DEATH BLOW and the END of this topic.. once.. and for. all


----------



## pcharles93 (Aug 15, 2008)

False, I don't know you well enough to do that big of a favor for you.

TPBM will keep this thread going with their post.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Aug 15, 2008)

ARGH.... True 

The person below me is bringing this topic back to life!


----------



## not_kevin (Aug 15, 2008)

And what if I said False?

TPBM is wondering how long it will take before Derrick is finally successful.


----------



## CAT13 (Aug 15, 2008)

false... because it wont happen muahaha

tpbm is mad because their cubes haven't arrived yet


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Aug 15, 2008)

false, also your right i wont ever succeed cause im a TRUE failure at life 

The person below me likes cubing


----------



## slncuber21 (Aug 15, 2008)

false.. lol just kidding!

tpbm loves swimming <3


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 15, 2008)

true.
I have a pool


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 15, 2008)

false, since i'm pretending you said "tpbm has a pool." are you in league with derrick?


tpbm often types question marks by pressing shift and ? with the same finger at the same time.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Aug 15, 2008)

False, I dont do it often, i ALWAYS do it like that  btw what league am i in? 

The person below me JUST ate a sandwich


----------



## LarsN (Aug 15, 2008)

False, but I just ate pancakes at a reception 

TPBM has chosen a single event to practice until perfection is reached.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Aug 15, 2008)

False, although i have done it before, now thought i am practicing the main events a LOT like 3x3, OH, BLD, 4x4, 5x5 and such

The person below me is Jealous of Yu Nakajima improving so fast and effortlessly


----------



## pcharles93 (Aug 15, 2008)

True. But he isn't doing it effortlessly.

TPBM wants Derrick to stop whining about that kind of stuff.


----------



## slncuber21 (Aug 15, 2008)

tralse, could care less 

tpbm has watched the olympics everyday they have been on


----------



## cwdana (Aug 15, 2008)

true - they've been amazingly hard NOT to watch. 

TPBM wishes cubing were an olympic sport.


----------



## kemot_13 (Aug 15, 2008)

True  TPBM loves play basketball.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Aug 15, 2008)

False, i SUCk at all sports every made EVER

The person below me cant find there mommy right now


----------



## LarsN (Aug 15, 2008)

False, I'm very sure she's at home, only I'm not at my parents place so I can't be sure.

TPBM lives in a country that has recieved no olympic medals so far.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Aug 15, 2008)

umm... ill say.. False? i unno lol

The Person below me is the person who started this WHOLE topic.


----------



## CAT13 (Aug 15, 2008)

false, lol he has only 1 post

http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2008/08/04/sports/olympics/20080804_MEDALCOUNT_MAP.html

tpbm thinks that the link above is cool


----------



## not_kevin (Aug 15, 2008)

Very true.  I like the transitions from step to step.

tpbm thinks that Michael Phelps can achieve 8 for 8 WRs.


----------



## CAT13 (Aug 15, 2008)

true

tpbm was so hungry that they took their food out of the oven before it was done


----------



## alexc (Aug 15, 2008)

False.

The person below me is somewhere where it's raining.


----------



## MistArts (Aug 15, 2008)

False, it was when I was at Six Flags earlier.

TPBM has a SQ-2.




CAT13 said:


> false, lol he has only 1 post
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2008/08/04/sports/olympics/20080804_MEDALCOUNT_MAP.html
> 
> tpbm thinks that the link above is cool



Messed up graph. China should be first not US. Counted it by GOLDS!


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Aug 16, 2008)

False

The person below me has done a computer with chopsticks  XD


----------



## alexc (Aug 16, 2008)

False. 

The person below me can solve a teraminx.


----------



## MistArts (Aug 16, 2008)

True. I haven't solved one yet

TPBM needs more water


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Aug 16, 2008)

False, who needs water?

The person below me JUST put a shirt on


----------



## slncuber21 (Aug 17, 2008)

false, ive had one on all day

tpbm ate a pop-tart today


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Aug 17, 2008)

False, I have some though 

The person below me has murdered someone


----------



## CAT13 (Aug 17, 2008)

oh no I'm caught

tpbm has gotten an official sub 20  woohoo (FOR 3x3!!!)


----------



## MistArts (Aug 17, 2008)

False, 3x3 sucks.

TPBm has more red pens than blue pens.


----------



## CAT13 (Aug 17, 2008)

I have 1 blue pen... and no more pens 

tpbm ate pretzels today


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 17, 2008)

true, i had some chex mix.

tpbm thinks that the 100m gets to much attention, and they need to cover the other sprints more(200 and 400).


----------



## cwdana (Aug 17, 2008)

Tralse. You gotta admit - he's pretty fantastic. 

TPBM has met someone famous.


----------



## Syazwi Shahif (Aug 17, 2008)

true. michael jackson!!

TPBM lives in brunei.


----------



## smskill12 (Aug 17, 2008)

false 
tpbm spends lots of time in one room


----------



## CAT13 (Aug 17, 2008)

true

tpbm Is tired........................................................................................


----------



## Hadley4000 (Aug 17, 2008)

Always.


TPBM is going out to lunch or dinner today.


----------



## cwdana (Aug 17, 2008)

True. (time for sushi)

TPBM has had a broken arm.


----------



## alexc (Aug 17, 2008)

False, I've never broken any bone.

The person below me saw Michael Phelps get his 8th gold medal live on TV.


----------



## CAT13 (Aug 17, 2008)

I woke up to see lezak finish it off  I may have fallen asleep just before the race

tpbm finished their homework today


----------



## Ewks (Aug 18, 2008)

false

TPBM should eat something.


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 18, 2008)

true i guess. i am eating right now.

tpbm cannot believe how freaking fast usain bolt is


----------



## CAT13 (Aug 18, 2008)

false. Everyone else in the world is just freaking slow 

tpbm likes OH cubing


----------



## alexc (Aug 18, 2008)

True, it's my favorite speed event.

The person below me is happy with previous competition results of theirs.


----------



## MistArts (Aug 18, 2008)

FALSE! I'm mad about it!

TPBM wants to see my really odd 3x3...


----------



## CAT13 (Aug 19, 2008)

... I don't know... do I? sure.

TPBM will show me MistArts' really odd 3x3


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Aug 19, 2008)

False, i wanna see it now too lol 

The person below me has done 7x7 with their feet  (hopes for dene to answer)


----------



## hawkmp4 (Aug 19, 2008)

No.
I will never stoop as low as to solve a puzzle with my feet, unless I lose both hands in some sort of accident.
TPBM started school today.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Aug 19, 2008)

False, i will NEVER stoop as low as to GO TO SCHOOL.... YUCK thats just DISPICABLE....

The person below me likes 5x5


----------



## cwdana (Aug 19, 2008)

True (loves). 


TPBM secretly loves the 6x6


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 19, 2008)

false. my first v-cube order will be v7, v5, and v4(i'm waiting for this one before i buy).

tpbm has progressed an insane amount on a puzzle in the last week.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Aug 19, 2008)

False, I never do for any puzzle  i WISH i did though

The person below me is matyas kuti (yay they have to say false)


----------



## CAT13 (Aug 19, 2008)

Derrick Eide17 said:


> (yay they have to say false)



I don't have to say anything 

TPBM eats a lot of snacks


----------



## slncuber21 (Aug 19, 2008)

true,
the munchies is a horrible thing...

tpbm listens to music when they solve


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Aug 19, 2008)

CAT13 said:


> Derrick Eide17 said:
> 
> 
> > (yay they have to say false)
> ...



If u wanna play the game PROPERLY you had to lol i guess you just dont follow rules well. shame on you 

anyway True i almost ALWAYS listen to music when solving 

The person below me cubes


----------



## MistArts (Aug 19, 2008)

false. I don't cube now. I will cube later 

TPBM needs ink.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 19, 2008)

falso...
no printer connected to my machine
and I use pencils, not pens

TPBM plays guitar


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Aug 19, 2008)

MistArts said:


> false. I don't cube now. I will cube later
> 
> TPBM needs ink.



WTF?! i didnt say if u were cubing now i said if u cubed, and u said u would later, so the answer is true lol  

play right! 



anyway false, i dont play guitar

The person below me JUST broke a new pb?


----------



## MistArts (Aug 19, 2008)

False. But I will later 

TPBM Rubik's < Eastsheen


----------



## not_kevin (Aug 19, 2008)

Very true. Best avg of 5 Rubik's 4x4: 1:41.xx. ES 4x4: 1:27.xx.

tpbm is confuzzled about something.


----------



## CAT13 (Aug 19, 2008)

true. why my package isn't at my house right now

tbpm noticed that I didn't say tpbm.


----------



## MistArts (Aug 19, 2008)

False. You don't either...

TPBm is waiting for 5 orders. Like me...


----------



## kickinwing2112 (Aug 19, 2008)

false

TPBM has a twin.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Aug 20, 2008)

false

tpbm hasn't posted in the last 24 hours


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 20, 2008)

false

the person below me has a v5


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Aug 20, 2008)

True, And i am in LOVE with it 

The person below me has a WR :O


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 20, 2008)

false

the person below me wants http://www.wowgold-de.com/ wow gold!!


----------



## kratos94 (Aug 20, 2008)

False 

The person below me is gay.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 20, 2008)

umm....no, lol
tpam might be though

tpbm is bicurious...


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 20, 2008)

false, why would it matter?

tpbm will be voting in november


----------



## CAT13 (Aug 20, 2008)

too young... and I wouldn't want to. I would rather just move to Canada 

tpbm hates when their new rubik's magic gets scrambled


----------



## Hadley4000 (Aug 20, 2008)

True, just cause it stretches the strings. But as far as un scrambling, it doesn't really bug me.


TPBM has gotten a lucky solve in competition before.


----------



## CAT13 (Aug 20, 2008)

Hadley4000 said:


> True, just cause it stretches the strings. But as far as un scrambling, it doesn't really bug me.
> 
> 
> TPBM has gotten a lucky solve in competition before.



does 2x2 lucky count? if so, true.

tpbm wants to tell me how to fix a scrambled magic faster and possibly wants to give me a video tutorial


----------



## Zachary_Wisniewski (Aug 20, 2008)

False. The reason being is because 1) I don't own a Magic, 2) Don't know how to solve one, 3) my webcam isn't working, and 4) I'm not a speedsolver.

The person below me has a tendency to end statements with question marks?


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 20, 2008)

false? lol no, just false.

tpbm HATES double corner swaps on 2x2(my PBLs: doub-doub .49, sing-doub .88, sing 1.29, sing-sing 1.47, double 2.13...)


----------



## CAT13 (Aug 20, 2008)

true

tpbm wants to show me how to unscramble my magic faster, possibly with a video tutorial


----------



## pcharles93 (Aug 20, 2008)

True, I want to, but since you beat me at OH, not gonna happen.

TPBM will show CAT13 how to unscramble his magic


----------



## CAT13 (Aug 20, 2008)

False, dang. Why did I have to answer... And its not my fault I am better at OH 



pcharles93 said:


> TPBM will show CAT13 how to unscramble his magic


----------



## MistArts (Aug 20, 2008)

False!

TPBM wants to give me a Rubik's clock


----------



## not_kevin (Aug 20, 2008)

Nice! To the one that most people read first time round, tralse (I kinda do). To the one I read, false. I don't know where you are, for one, and I don't have the money to get one for you.

TPBM thinks LBL methods are boring, and they need another improvement.


----------



## nitrocan (Aug 20, 2008)

false, fridrich is already complicated enough.(well for me at least) its very hard to master all the tricks and shortcuts at f2l, multislotting etc.

TPBM watched "Tenacious D The Pick of Destiny" more than 5 times.


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 21, 2008)

true! like 20 times lol. the music is soo good! great now i have to go watch it. way to go.

tpbm is going to make a BIG puzzle order within the next two weeks. (as soon as i get to college..)


----------



## Zachary_Wisniewski (Aug 21, 2008)

False. Although, I hope to get v-cubes and other various puzzles by November.

The person below me has a Backspin.


----------



## Odin (Aug 21, 2008)

False the person under me Dosent have any kind of 2x2


----------



## jackolanternsoup (Aug 21, 2008)

True.. Don't want to learn the algs for guimond if I have one and If I want to use the lame way I now use I may as well use my 4x4

TPBM's Blindfold for his BLD solves was free from an aeroplane like mine


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 21, 2008)

jackolanternsoup said:


> Don't want to learn the algs for guimond if I have one and If I want to use the lame way I now use I may as well use my 4x4



use ortega, there are only 13 algs and you probably know all but 3 of them already.

and false, i dont bld anything much, but i use either a tshirt or a pillowcase if i do.

tpbm is/was excited about starting school.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Aug 21, 2008)

Tralse. 


TPBM is getting sick of the way MistArts posts in this...


----------



## Dorsenstein (Aug 21, 2008)

False

TPBM Has eaten ostrich(just for the record, I have.)


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 21, 2008)

no, but i've ridden one!

tpbm's thumbs hurt from OH


----------



## cwdana (Aug 21, 2008)

False. (but from 7x7? - yes)

TPBM is realllllyy sleepy right now.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Aug 21, 2008)

False, although i am VERY VERY VERY physically tired from delivering over 60+ Very thick newspapers 

The person below me broke one of their puzzles today?


----------



## MistArts (Aug 21, 2008)

true. I broke one their pB's

TPBM wants to see my odd 3x3.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 21, 2008)

true
tpbl has a speed stack timer(stackmat) DIRECTLY in front of them


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Aug 21, 2008)

False i usually do its just mine are all dead right now  so CCT Ftw Currently.

The person below me hasnt eaten at all today (im so hungry)


----------



## pcharles93 (Aug 22, 2008)

False

TPBM is lonely because all of their friends have already started school


----------



## CAT13 (Aug 22, 2008)

False

tpbm hates restringing their magic


----------



## not_kevin (Aug 22, 2008)

Tralse. I'm sure that when my Magic strings break, I'm going to hate it. However, I'm a nub at Magic solving, so I probably won't break it anytime soon.

TPBM knows the solution for the Magic that can be done in less than a second, unlike me.


----------



## pcharles93 (Aug 22, 2008)

True, I know it, I just don't do Magic anymore.

TPBM doesn't start school until September 2nd


----------



## not_kevin (Aug 22, 2008)

False, unfortunately. I have to start August 25th. And I am so not ready. At least the math teacher sympathizes with cubers...

tpbm hates writing documentation for programs.


----------



## pcharles93 (Aug 22, 2008)

False, I have no idea what you just said.

TPBM is going to major in software development or any other computational field.


----------



## ConnorCuber (Aug 22, 2008)

False, I know nothing about either of those.

TPBM has solved atleast 5 puzzles without help from a tutorial or a person


----------



## MistArts (Aug 22, 2008)

True.

TPBM has ink.


----------



## Odin (Aug 22, 2008)

tralse i have ink in my pen but i dont have any tattoos!

TPBM is a noob at cubing.


----------



## kickinwing2112 (Aug 22, 2008)

false id say im a little better then noob adverage 32.2

tpbm has a shaved head


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Aug 23, 2008)

False, i want to soon though, im starting to look like a hippie  

The person below me is too lazy to type out the full words "The person below me"


----------



## pcharles93 (Aug 23, 2008)

Fls, I typ al ov my wurds corerctly

TPBM understood the above line perfectly.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 23, 2008)

true

tpbm loves muse, the band


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Aug 23, 2008)

True (Even though i have no clue what band that is i decided i'll start answering the questions on here wrong now )

The person below me has cookies


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 23, 2008)

no, my cat eated them...(you just have to 'get' this one)

tpbm is a budhist


----------



## pcharles93 (Aug 23, 2008)

False, atheist

TPBM is Derrick Eide


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Aug 23, 2008)

DAMNIT... True 

The person below me has a cube IN THEIR HANDS while reading this


----------



## Neroflux (Aug 23, 2008)

how did you know that?

TPBM is not chris hardwick.


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 23, 2008)

false

tpbm has no way of proving that i am not chris hardwick


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Aug 23, 2008)

Tralse, I could im just too lazy and there's no point 

The person below me is the person two posts before me


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 23, 2008)

false, and i am more than willing to have a philosophical debate on how theres no way to prove that i am not chris hardwick.

tpbm should really go to sleep now


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Aug 23, 2008)

True (its 4:00am and im still planning to stay up for another hour... or 2 )

The person below me likes being BELOW me


----------



## pcharles93 (Aug 23, 2008)

False, I'm a guy too. I don't roll that way.

TPBM is the 2nd hardest working cuber.


----------



## CAT13 (Aug 23, 2008)

false. more like the 2nd lasiest working cuber 

tpbm has a cat


----------



## Vulosity (Aug 23, 2008)

False.
The person below me can't break the 1 minute barrier.


----------



## MistArts (Aug 23, 2008)

true...for 4x4

TPBM is TOBY


----------



## Alex DiTuro (Aug 23, 2008)

Do you mean *toby mao*? Then, false.

TPBM hasn't picked up a cube in 2 weeks.(I haven't)


----------



## Brett (Aug 23, 2008)

3x3x3 - true
4x4x4 - false.

TPBM has done the ultimate relay (2x2 to 7x7)


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 23, 2008)

true...i borrowed my friends 6x6

took me over an hour...lol

tpbm likes toaster struedels


----------



## Odin (Aug 23, 2008)

Ture i love them 

TPBM is a male thats been single for a long time


----------



## pcharles93 (Aug 23, 2008)

True, 15 1/2 years.

TPBM is a better cuber than me.


----------



## MistArts (Aug 23, 2008)

True....at something probably...not overall though

TPBM is the TPAM


----------



## pcharles93 (Aug 23, 2008)

True

TPBM is the TPAM


----------



## Brett (Aug 23, 2008)

false, there's nothing above you.

TPBM plays something musical.


----------



## Vulosity (Aug 23, 2008)

True.
TPBM doesn't have a V-cube.


----------



## pcharles93 (Aug 23, 2008)

True, I want the V5 so much. Rubik's die way too fast

TPBM has V-cubes.


----------



## Vulosity (Aug 23, 2008)

False. I don't hve any of the V-cubes. Too expensive.

TPBM is 6 feet tall or higher.


----------



## Odin (Aug 23, 2008)

False 

TPBM will explain what a v-cube is to me >.<


----------



## MistArts (Aug 23, 2008)

False.

TPBM wants to see a WR soon..


----------



## Odin (Aug 23, 2008)

False 

TPBM thinks Aperture Science Owns Black Mesa


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Aug 24, 2008)

False?

The person below me love has kissed one of their cubes before (ps: Im guilty )


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 24, 2008)

true
my 7x7 as soon as I got it

tpbm wears glasses


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Aug 24, 2008)

False I never really needed them but always wondered what i would look like with glasses.. hmm 

The person below me has done more then a 10+ cube Multi but NEVER just a 2 cube Multi


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 24, 2008)

false, i dont bld.

tpbm has a magic from walmart/target


----------



## Lewis (Aug 24, 2008)

false.

TPBM has a pyraminx crystal.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Aug 24, 2008)

false

The person below me posts on the site speedsolving.com


----------



## Vulosity (Aug 24, 2008)

True.

TPBM can't BLD a 3x3.


----------



## Odin (Aug 24, 2008)

True

tpbm has a power level over 9000!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MistArts (Aug 24, 2008)

TPBM think the above post is dumb...


----------



## Odin (Aug 24, 2008)

False and if you didnt get the joke here it is http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TBtpyeLxVkI

TPBM is MistArts


----------



## MistArts (Aug 24, 2008)

False. 

TPBM has wires


----------



## Odin (Aug 24, 2008)

Thats cheating mist!!

TPBM is not not mist but also isnt mistarts at the SAME TIME  (paradox ftw)


----------



## MistArts (Aug 24, 2008)

*chokes*

TPBM hates Odin


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Aug 24, 2008)

False, mist cant you just start friggin posting in this topic right? 

The person below me is happy that there are fellow DBZ fans on here like Odin! OVER 9000 FTW!


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 24, 2008)

true!

tpbm has written a serious song before


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Aug 24, 2008)

False, yes i've written a song with my friend but we were just joking around. it was actually pretty good though if i must say myself 

The person below me hasnt cubed at all today and is just ITCHING to get started


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 24, 2008)

TOTALY false!!!
I've done 
3 7x7 solves
2 5x5 solves
1 4x4 solve
at least 50 3x3 solves
1 2x2 BLD solve
1 pyraminx w/ feet solve
1 megaminx solve

tpbm is still secretly in love w/ pokemon


----------



## Escher (Aug 24, 2008)

true, in the past 6 weeks (its been my summer holidays) ive completed yellow, crystal and emerald on my emulator...

tpbm considers +30s 3x3 solves terrible...


----------



## ShadenSmith (Aug 24, 2008)

True. I consider 25+ terrible, for me.

The person below me enjoys Pepsi.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 24, 2008)

false
coke/root beer ftw!

tpbm plays guitar


----------



## Unknown.soul (Aug 24, 2008)

False.

TPBM has heard of/played Beatmania.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Aug 24, 2008)

False, never even heard of it.

The person below me has a cat or numerous cats


----------



## Escher (Aug 25, 2008)

true! one, shes called sammy (after sammy hagar...), and is on my lap as i type.

tpbm is really obsessive, and has multiple obsessions, not including twisty puzzles


----------



## Vulosity (Aug 25, 2008)

False.

TPBM has a WR.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Aug 25, 2008)

False, oh GOD how i WISH i could answer True to that SO BAD      

The person below me got a new pb today (like me  )


----------



## ShadenSmith (Aug 25, 2008)

Nope 

The person below me has noticed that the starter of this thread has only 1 post total.


----------



## Odin (Aug 25, 2008)

Ture

TPBM noticed that pplayer hasent been on for 6months (stater or this post)


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Aug 25, 2008)

False 

The person below me is the person below me


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 25, 2008)

*sigh* true... damn you derrick you found one that i cant argue against using all sorts of philosophical loopholes. the only way to answer false would be for me to not answer. ill get you next time...

tpbm replaced an old cube recently and it has made ALL THE DIFFERENCE IN THE WORLD!


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Aug 25, 2008)

Vault312 said:


> *sigh* true... damn you derrick you found one that i cant argue against using all sorts of philosophical loopholes. the only way to answer false would be for me to not answer. ill get you next time...
> 
> tpbm replaced an old cube recently and it has made ALL THE DIFFERENCE IN THE WORLD!



Haha     
I just HAD to Lol at that 

so anyway false, i did replace the cube but if made NO difference at all and all my cubes suck 

The person below me is bored.... VERY bored... (like me)


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 25, 2008)

true
tpbm has aa netgear router


----------



## Odin (Aug 25, 2008)

False netgear is the worse D-LINK ftw!

TPBM misses the weighted companion cube D: http://www.kombo.com/images/content/misc/companion-cube.jpg


----------



## Ewks (Aug 25, 2008)

Umm... False, I've never seen that before so I guess I can't miss it.
TPBM hasn't done his/hers homework 'cause he/she had friends over today.


----------



## Kian (Aug 25, 2008)

False. Once you graduate college they stop giving you hw. 

tpbm has had a pll skip in the last 24 hours.


----------



## MistArts (Aug 25, 2008)

true. I get bunch more OLL skips for some reason....but never an LL skip.

TPBM uses lowercase only.


----------



## Mr. E (Aug 25, 2008)

FALSE 

TPBM walks/bikes to work/school


----------



## Odin (Aug 25, 2008)

False my mom takes me to school 

TPBM use to think rubiks cubes where the dumbest things ever


----------



## CAT13 (Aug 25, 2008)

False. I would probably get hit by a car.

TPBM is constantly twisting their computer chair back and forth, and back and forth, and back and forth, and back and forth and back and forth and back and forth and back and forth

LOL that answer wouldn't make any sense! You stole my post!!!


----------



## Odin (Aug 25, 2008)

Ture and i did? im sorry i didnt mean to steal it >.<

TPBM thinks GLaDOS is the coolest genetic life form and disc operating system!!!! http://www.game-ism.com/images/glados.jpg


----------



## Alex DiTuro (Aug 26, 2008)

too lazy too click on the link so false 

TPBM is sad that the beijing olympics are over.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 26, 2008)

tralse...kinda...but more sad that school is about to start

tpbm watched at least 5 minutes of SpongeBob SquarePants within the last 24 hrs.


----------



## Odin (Aug 26, 2008)

Ture i was thinking of making a spogebob 3x3...

TPBM likes a hybrid D with A core better then a pure A


----------



## Unknown.soul (Aug 26, 2008)

Tralse, I haven't tried a type D with A core

TPBM can pronounce "karaoke" correctly.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Aug 26, 2008)

True, (Care-ee-oh-key)

The person below me can understand what typo'd word this is below:

cmwear

(lol i really typo'd it bad.. so GOOD LUCK xD)


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 26, 2008)

thats not how you pronounce karaoke. that is the anglicized (read: incorrect) pronunciation. im not sure how to spell the pronunciation though, since the "ra" is a palatal "r" sound that we dont have letters for in english.

and true, the word is camera (prove that its not!). heres how it happened: the a was skipped, then w and e were pressed simultaneously, since they are right next to each other, and then the r and a are just switched(i do that all the time with h and a)

tpbm is about to go on a loooonnng journey (finally going to philly yay!!!)


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Aug 26, 2008)

False, and btw about the word.. i cant believe it... but you were right  it was actually camera! xD

The person below me is evil?


----------



## jackolanternsoup (Aug 26, 2008)

I can be Muhahahahaha  Somewhat true

The person below me likes playing Portal and maybe even Orange Box in general. (it's a game thingy for the xbox 360)


----------



## Alex DiTuro (Aug 26, 2008)

Vault312 said:


> thats not how you pronounce karaoke. that is the anglicized (read: incorrect) pronunciation. im not sure how to spell the pronunciation though, since the "ra" is a palatal "r" sound that we dont have letters for in english.
> 
> and true, the word is camera (prove that its not!). heres how it happened: the a was skipped, then w and e were pressed simultaneously, since they are right next to each other, and then the r and a are just switched(i do that all the time with h and a)
> 
> tpbm is about to go on a loooonnng journey (finally going to philly yay!!!)




In romaji the japanese use the letter 'r' just like us. It would be pronounced kah - rah -oh - keh

False, Don't own a 360

TPBM Is studying zhongguo.


----------



## CAT13 (Aug 26, 2008)

flsae

tbpm raed the roerpt aobut how poplee can slitl raed wrods wehn tiehr lteetrs are mixed up lkie tihs...


----------



## MistArts (Aug 26, 2008)

true. But I didn't understand your sentence...

TPBM has ^^//88--009*


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Aug 26, 2008)

False

The person below me isnt the person below me


----------



## Odin (Aug 26, 2008)

jackolanternsoup said:


> I can be Muhahahahaha  Somewhat true
> 
> The person below me likes playing Portal and maybe even Orange Box in general. (it's a game thingy for the xbox 360)



HECK YES!!! tobad i wasent TPBY also where have you been when i was doing portal stuff? 

any way ture?

TPBM knows who this is from or should i say what? "Speaking of curiosity, you're curious about what happens after you die, right? Guess what? I know! You're going to find out first-hand before I can finish telling you, though, so I won't bother. I'll give you a hint: you're going to want to pack as much living as you possibly can into the next couple of minutes."


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Aug 27, 2008)

Odin said:


> jackolanternsoup said:
> 
> 
> > I can be Muhahahahaha  Somewhat true
> ...




True? so your NOT the person below me? but you are though.. lol 

anyway False, ill take a guess though, from a tv show? lol

The person below me uploaded a cubing video to youtube today


----------



## CharlieCooper (Aug 27, 2008)

false, yesterday.

tpbm drunk more than 5 litres of something yesterday


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Aug 27, 2008)

False, although i was really close to that. (Coke FTW) 

The person below me has cubed in the shower before  (ps i have)


----------



## CharlieCooper (Aug 27, 2008)

true (i second the coke ftw motion)

tpbm has a plant in their room


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Aug 27, 2008)

False, after reading i had to look ALLLLLL around my room first JUST to make sure 

The person below me is goign to go have some coke RIGHT now (like me! )


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 27, 2008)

False, too early in the morning, plus we don't have any. But it kinda made me want some.

The person below me loves marmite/vegemite (I'm not sure if everyone will have heard of it =/ )


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 27, 2008)

False. Well, actually, I'm not sure that's fair - I couldn't stand the smell of it, so I've never actually tasted it. It smells horrible! 

The person below me will try something crazy today.


----------



## nitrocan (Aug 27, 2008)

Yes, I will buy all the v-cubes (I have none) and old type A and D's, a magic and a megaminx, and not buy anything until next summer! 

TPBM had a DNF with only two edges misoriented in a competition, just like I did.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Aug 27, 2008)

false. my blind attempts were both just a complete disaster. although that has happened to me at home since.

tpbm enjoys reality tv shows.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Aug 27, 2008)

False, some i enjoy, most of them though i just dont like.

The person below me's Username starts with a C?


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Aug 27, 2008)

False. You really like Coke, don't you?  Me too, Coke ftw!

The person below me drank some coke today, and will drink more.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Aug 27, 2008)

True, i was mad cause i couldnt say true to this then i realized i was up till ike 6 am last night and had some coke so its still the next day so counts as today so YAY! and also i am DEFINIETELY going to have more! 

The person below me really likes magic puzzles but also hates them cause they are EVIL


----------



## MistArts (Aug 27, 2008)

False....then true

TPBM hates patterns


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Aug 27, 2008)

False, some can be really neat and cool 

The person below me is going to practice megaminx today


----------



## linkmaster03 (Aug 27, 2008)

False. Don't have one.

The person below me is a bigass liar like Charles Huynh.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Aug 27, 2008)

False

The person below me has a 7x7


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Aug 27, 2008)

true
The person below me strongly dislikes any movie where the title ends with "movie" except for scary movies 1-3


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Aug 27, 2008)

Tralse, i dont like them but i dont STRONGLY dislike them.

The person below me owns a Teraminx


----------



## CAT13 (Aug 27, 2008)

of course I do

tpbm is really bored


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Aug 27, 2008)

True, but not for long 

The person below me is listening to music RIGHT now as they read this 
if so what music?


----------



## ShadenSmith (Aug 27, 2008)

True, Angra.

The person below me is going to the Lexington Open.


----------



## linkmaster03 (Aug 28, 2008)

False. 

The person below me has a shirt relating to cubing.


----------



## Alexander (Aug 28, 2008)

true.

The person below me can solve the 6x6x6 bellow 5 min.


----------



## CAT13 (Aug 28, 2008)

If I cheat

tpbm almost only does 3x3 OH


----------



## MistArts (Aug 28, 2008)

I don't even do 3x3 much

TPBM has a dog.


----------



## Andreaillest (Aug 28, 2008)

True.
The person below me is listening to thier ipod right now.


----------



## McWizzle94 (Aug 28, 2008)

False.

The person below me does Track & Field or Cross Country (I just got back from CC like 1 and a half hours ago)

EDIT: AndreaBananas posted before i had submitted my post, so this is in response to MistArts. Anyway, both are False, so it doesn't matter


----------



## Alex DiTuro (Aug 28, 2008)

I would if my school offered it....

TPBM looooooooves their magic


----------



## MistArts (Aug 28, 2008)

false.

TPBm has a cat


----------



## Alex DiTuro (Aug 28, 2008)

False. they're like cockroaches with fur

TPBM Has taken a cubing video today


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Aug 28, 2008)

False, i cant cause my mom is away for a week and has the camera  it sucks cause i REALLY wanna make some!

The person below me has a favourite food, if so what is it?


----------



## Vulosity (Aug 28, 2008)

True. Pizza.

TPBM has disassembled their V6 or V7 and re-assembled it.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Aug 28, 2008)

False, partially though for my 7x7 (pizza ftw btw )

The person below me goes on this forum every single day


----------



## CAT13 (Aug 28, 2008)

true

tpbm hates their camera


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Aug 28, 2008)

Tralse, i dont like it at times, but i dont hate it.

The person below me likes me?


----------



## pcharles93 (Aug 28, 2008)

False

TPBM thinks that Derrick is not the hardest working cuber, just the one who whines the most.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Aug 28, 2008)

False, ever done an avg of 1000? 500 OH solves in a day? practiced for 8 hours straight? did 40 7x7 solves in one day? No? then be quiet  

The person below me Uses their pinky for OH


----------



## pcharles93 (Aug 28, 2008)

Yes, I do sometimes. Only when I'm bored though. You should see me during a serious cubing session.

False, my pinky's are either completely dead or moving as one with my ring finger.

TPBM thinks Derrick made up all those ridiculous numbers.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Aug 28, 2008)

False, he's crazy like that.
TPBM will answer false to this statement.


----------



## pcharles93 (Aug 28, 2008)

No, no I will not. I broke the rules of the game but I accurately replied to his statement so Hah!

TPBM is angered by their crappy OH times


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Aug 28, 2008)

True, i've gotten pretty bad lately , 

and btw no i didnt make up those number i have DONE all those things and more, srsly i dont call myself a hard working cuber for nothing.. so thanks for Believing in me Daniel 

The person below me likes ground sausage on their pizza


----------



## pcharles93 (Aug 28, 2008)

True, I'll take any kind of meat on my pizza. Except for canadian bacon. It's not even bacon.

TPBM agrees Derrick should change his title to the craziest but 2nd least rewarded cuber


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Aug 28, 2008)

lol False, sorry for bringing your hopes up and replying to every post about me with the answer you dont want  
thanks though for considering me the craziest now at least 

The person below me has a pb of theirs done at comp.


----------



## pcharles93 (Aug 28, 2008)

False, I wish I could get a sub-10 at a comp

TPBM has a shaved head, lives in Canada, has almost no way to get to competitions, and makes lame, but funny, cube jokes.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Aug 28, 2008)

False, I dont have a shaved head and im going to a competition in november 

The person below me is from cincinatti, goes to comps, but doesnt have any NR's yet


----------



## pcharles93 (Aug 28, 2008)

False, I'm from Atlanta. I should've stayed so I could go to Nationals but there's almost 0 chance of me starting cubing there. 

TPBM is going to a competition in November.


----------



## slncuber21 (Aug 28, 2008)

uh, false-true-true

tpbm has a missing link


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Aug 28, 2008)

false, although i would sure like to have one, never have before

The person below me has heard the song "State of Mind" By Raul Midon
and is absolutely in love with it now


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 28, 2008)

True, then false. Not in love with it, but it's an OK song. His music seems... humbling, though.

The person below me didn't sleep in their normal bed last night.


----------



## CAT13 (Aug 28, 2008)

false, but I woke up earlier than usual. stupid alarm clock

tpbm thinks dogs are stupid


----------



## MistArts (Aug 28, 2008)

Tralse

TPBM think Derrick posts too much here.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Aug 28, 2008)

false. i too am a tpbm addict.

tpbm has a pug .


----------



## nitrocan (Aug 28, 2008)

false, i have a golden retriever.

tpbm is a black belt (any martial art)


----------



## ooveehoo (Aug 28, 2008)

False, I have a yellow one in karete (pathetic).

TPBM enjoys flyfishing.


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 28, 2008)

False. Any type of fishing is boring to me; I'm too much of an active person (oh the irony of posting this on a Rubik's forum).

The person below me would have given the same answer (either true or false) to the question that I just answered.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Aug 28, 2008)

Tralse, i like fishing, never was sure what flyfishing was though.

The person below me Popped one of their cubes in the last 10 min.


----------



## pcharles93 (Aug 28, 2008)

False, or maybe. I never remember them, too traumatic. My pops are epic. Sometimes I pop the DB edge, I don't realize it, and execute an alg that sends pieces flying.

TPBM has epics pops like me


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 28, 2008)

True, my megaminx exploded a few mins ago, as in 30 pieces fliyng in different directions

TPBM is eating a peanut butter-nutella sandwich while reading this


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Aug 28, 2008)

True, it may not happen a lot but it DOES happen, and some are quite crazy, i popped one of the DB edges in a 4x4BLD solve for weekly comp and thank GOD i didnt keep turning at all or else i would have been SCREWED. after finding the piece BLINDFOLDED which took a full minute of just FEELING arond on the ground i had to feel ALL around the cube just to find out it popped from the DB spot . Too bad the Solve was still a DNF though, oh well at least it wasnt because of that pop though 

The person below me thinks the story i just typed above was WAY too long 

Edit: argh Sarah beat me by 30 FRIGGIN SECONDS. xD

Okay so anyway, False, although i could sure go for one right now 

The person below me is confused by this whole posting incident that just happened


----------



## CAT13 (Aug 28, 2008)

false, but I do have pops almost every other solve... which is pretty annoying

tpbm is going to watch my videos and 5 star them 

EDIT: dang!!! two people stole my post


----------



## pcharles93 (Aug 28, 2008)

False, I'm gonna watch your videos and give you 1 star ratings!!

TPBM is surprised that 3 people responded to my last post here.


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 28, 2008)

What the Hell!? 3 people posted at 8:33PM =P

I'll answer all of them:

False; I'm eating nothing at the moment.
False; the story wasn't too long, but you seemed to be SHOUTING a lot.
Tralse; I'm gonna watch them. The quality of them dictates their ratings =P
Edit: @ Charles' question: True; I even used the phrase "What the Hell!?"

The person below me has restickered their Eastsheen cubes so that they have orange faces instead of a purple faces.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Aug 28, 2008)

alright lets get BACK ON TRACK HERE lmao. this topic just got demolished xD

okay so to CAT13's post.. lol

False, sorry i dont know you that well or even your youtube account that much. so sorry 

The person below me is watching tv right now while typing this

EDIT: OMG TWO FRIGGING PEOPLE JUST BEAT ME TO CAT13's POST. this is just MADNESS. i give up and im gonna stop posting here for awhile now XD


----------



## MistArts (Aug 28, 2008)

False

TPBm thinks that this thread is too active.


----------



## CAT13 (Aug 28, 2008)

false

tpbm is going to ask a question regarding this thread


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 28, 2008)

True, I came here a few mins ago, and now I'm comfused about what just happened

TPBM thinks that guinea pigs are awesome pets

EDIT: posted too late, I was responding to MistArt's question


----------



## pcharles93 (Aug 28, 2008)

True, but they make better desserts.

TPBM knows I'm kidding with my response to Pokey's statement.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Aug 28, 2008)

False, your PURE EVIL! 

The person below me is CONSTANTLY refreshing this page now JUST to make sure this whole being too late and missings posts fiasco NEVER happens again


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 28, 2008)

True, or at least I sure hope he's kidding

TPBM will try to respond to this and find out that 2 other people have already done so

EDIT: I was responding to Charles -.-


----------



## MistArts (Aug 28, 2008)

HUH?

TPBM has over 100 posts in this thread.


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 28, 2008)

Hopefully false. But I'll find out in a second.

The person below me has a novelty mug/cup that they treasure and use far too often.

Edit: this was a response to Sa967St; I was only beaten by one person.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Aug 28, 2008)

False, BUT WHO KNOWS with the way this friggin topic is goign OUT OF ABSOLUTE CONTROL NOW xD
(this is responding to sarah btw)

The person below me is scared to post here now because of what is happening now. 


Edit because this topic is MAAAAAAAAAADNESS: 

OMG 2 FRIGGIN PEOPLE ALREADY BEAT ME TO SARAHS POST. THATS IT I GIVE UP ON THIS TOPIC FOR NOW xD
this is just TOO crazy.


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 28, 2008)

False, no, this is fun

TPBM is OHing while typing


----------



## nitrocan (Aug 28, 2008)

false, i am eating!

tpbm is eating as well.


----------



## MistArts (Aug 28, 2008)

False.

TPBm can't think of anything.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Aug 28, 2008)

True! Sarah got me to make a peanutbutter-nutella sandwich myself 

The person below me once ate and cubed at the same time and accidently almost took a bit out of their cube and almost started solving their food? 

ps: I REALLY HOPE NO ONE BEATS ME TO NITROCANS POST.


EDIT: OMG MISTARTS I HATE YOU. ARGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH.
okay i officially give up on this topic.


----------



## MistArts (Aug 28, 2008)

False.

TPBM is happy that Derrick is leaving.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Aug 28, 2008)

False, i love myself! 

The person below me likes not answering questions the right way, and likes insulting people for no reason at all... like Mistarts


----------



## MistArts (Aug 28, 2008)

FALSE!

TPBm is dead!


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Aug 28, 2008)

False, at least I hope false

The person below me wants to give me a hug and end this silly fued?


----------



## CAT13 (Aug 28, 2008)

false

tpbm has annoying siblings


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Aug 28, 2008)

true, you have NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO idea....

The person below me has to leave in a few minutes.

ps: you dont wanna hug me? WAHHH


----------



## MistArts (Aug 28, 2008)

True.

TPBM wants this thread closed.


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 28, 2008)

False; this is *cough* fun.

The person below me has solved a 20x20x20.


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 28, 2008)

False, why would I go anywhere?

TPBM is currently logged into Cubemania

EDIT: late reply again D: I was answering Derrick's question
no I have not solved a 20x20x20, I used cage method to solve all edges and corners, but gave up on centres


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 28, 2008)

TRUE doing magic right now

TPBM likes waffles as much as i do


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 28, 2008)

Tralse, I like waffles a lot (only with chcolate sauce, not maple syrup) but I don't know how much you like them

TPBM has given up on feetsolving


----------



## pcharles93 (Aug 28, 2008)

False, I haven't even started.

TPBM has enjoyed watching chaos unfold in that last page or so of this thread.


----------



## Odin (Aug 28, 2008)

Ture it was kinda fun reading them!!

TPBM has used his/her cubing skills with somthing els, in life!


----------



## pcharles93 (Aug 28, 2008)

True, I rescued a hostage from a burning building. He was strapped to a chair and the lock was... a Rubik's cube!! No, seriously.

TPBM knows that story was complete BS.


----------



## Odin (Aug 28, 2008)

False, lol i wish there was a rubiks cube lock! OMFG we should ask master lock to make one!!!!

TPBM wants to email master lock asking them for a 3x3 rubiks lock too!


----------



## pcharles93 (Aug 28, 2008)

False, I want to ask for an 11x11 lock.

TPBM has the patience to solve cubes bigger than 9x9. Not me.


----------



## Odin (Aug 28, 2008)

Ture!!! if i had a cube bigger then a 9x9 i would tottaly waste my whole day solving it!!!!! 


TPBM wants to make a 1x1


----------



## MistArts (Aug 28, 2008)

False.

TPBm has a Rubik's Clock


----------



## Odin (Aug 28, 2008)

False 

TPBM knows that all of his/her base are belong to us


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 29, 2008)

True, good one haha

TPBM has spent an entire day modding a megaminx to get the perfect tension and has failed


----------



## Odin (Aug 29, 2008)

uhh Tralse.... i dont have a megaminx so i didnt mod it so i guess you can say i failed  

TPBM got what i just said


----------



## Crickets (Aug 29, 2008)

False

TPBM didn't get was Odin said either. . .


----------



## Odin (Aug 29, 2008)

False 

TPBM knows what my name means


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Aug 29, 2008)

Tralse, i know it has SOMETHING to do with this game right? or the thing in ur display pic? ARHG okay never mind false then 

The person below me is gonna do a 4x4 BLD tonight.


----------



## Alex DiTuro (Aug 29, 2008)

hehe, yeah right.

TPBM can sub-20 a 3x3x3


----------



## pcharles93 (Aug 29, 2008)

True

TPBM is planning to do 5x5 BLD tonight


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Aug 29, 2008)

False, im not planning to do one but i might, and if not im gonna do one soon cause i have to for this weeks comp. 

The person below me has one event they hope to get a WR in someday


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 29, 2008)

true, clock and i certainly have my work cut out. NAR is possible right now, WR will either take quite a few more months of practice or a lot of luck.

tpbm has been on a scavenger hunt in the last month.


----------



## linkmaster03 (Aug 29, 2008)

False.

The person below me uses Linux and wins at life like me.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Aug 29, 2008)

lol False.

The person below me Hopes that David can get his Clock WR someday


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 29, 2008)

True. Good luck David.

The person below me is particularly adept at a sport (not cubing, a real sport). (Also, if so, which sport?)


----------



## pcharles93 (Aug 29, 2008)

True, SPEEDcubing

TPBM is in need of an ES 5x5 like me


----------



## nitrocan (Aug 29, 2008)

false, i am in a need of a V-Cube 5x5, which i will get soon

TPBM's stackmat timer is peeling (the place that you put your hands)


----------



## MistArts (Aug 29, 2008)

False.

TPBm uses CCT


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 29, 2008)

False, it won't work for me =/

Because PCharles was awkward: the person below me is particularly adept at a sport (not anything related to cubing, a real sport). (Also, if so, which sport?)


----------



## pcharles93 (Aug 29, 2008)

False, I was good at tennis, but not amazing

TPBM misses Derrick posting a reply to every single post here.


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 29, 2008)

False, why would I? 

TPBM comes here once every few hours to see what's new


----------



## MistArts (Aug 29, 2008)

False. I have to sleep.

TPBM is rushing for school.


----------



## CAT13 (Aug 29, 2008)

false, but school is coming 

tpbm is mad because their birthday present from the 2nd still hasn't been shipped yet


----------



## pcharles93 (Aug 29, 2008)

False, my orders always come on time or earlier.

TPBM is kinda freaking out because their school run by monkeys hasn't posted their bus information yet.


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 29, 2008)

Tralse, I walk to school, but my school is run by monkeys

TPBM hates how the plural form of "monkey" is "monkeys" not "monkies"


----------



## linkmaster03 (Aug 29, 2008)

Trudat.

The person below me has emo hair like Charles.


----------



## CAT13 (Aug 29, 2008)

false

tpbm has a school run by monkeys


----------



## pcharles93 (Aug 29, 2008)

True. And on a side note, I don't have emo hair anymore. It wasn't that bad before anyway.

TPBM doesn't care about how Pokey feels about abnormal plural forms of words.


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 29, 2008)

true, and on a side note: i just finally beat both of matyas' clock records in a single sitting: 10.25, 6.59, 8.39=> 8.41 so that was one very lucky, one very good and slightly lucky, and one fairly average solve. i will post the scramble for the 6.59 in the accomplishment thread in a bit

tpbm owns more than 3 magics


----------



## Vulosity (Aug 29, 2008)

False. I only have one magic.

TPBM has two V7's or V6's.


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 29, 2008)

False, I am no good at cubes larger than the 3x3x3

TPBM agrees that Charles should stop mensioning me in this game


----------



## pcharles93 (Aug 29, 2008)

False, it's just too fun

TPBM agrees I should continue mentioning Pokey in this game.


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 29, 2008)

False

TPBM wants to make fun of Charle's emo haircut


----------



## pcharles93 (Aug 29, 2008)

False, I dont' have emo hair anymore!! And my name has an S in it

TPBM wants to make fun of Pokey with me.


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 29, 2008)

false, she seems nice, so i see no reason to make fun of her.

tpbm is eating cookies right now!


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 29, 2008)

True! I was thinking about using that as my next fact thing xD

TPBM is eating waffles


----------



## Alex DiTuro (Aug 30, 2008)

False.. 

TPBM ai zhongwen

Sa967St what's with all the gerbils on your youtube?


----------



## Vulosity (Aug 30, 2008)

What do you mean by "ai zhongwe" or whatever? I'll just put false.

TPBM spends a least an hour everyday on Speedsolving.com Forums!! (I do)


----------



## Alex DiTuro (Aug 30, 2008)

Vulosity said:


> What do you mean by "ai zhongwe" or whatever? I'll just put false.



*ai zhongwen* means *"loves chinese"* in chinese. 

False about 20 minutes a day. I don't get on much.

TPBM wears contacts(got them just in time for school )


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 30, 2008)

False, I have glasses but I only wear them when I need them

btw..they're not gerbils, THEY ARE GUINEA PIGS!! get it through your head
1)guinea pigs are ~3-4 times larger than gerbils
2)guinea pigs do not have tails
3)guniea pigs are fat and lazy, gerbils are hyper 

TPBM HATES when others mistake guinea pigs for other kinds of rodents


----------



## pcharles93 (Aug 30, 2008)

False, they all taste the same to me.

TPBM is starting to worry about my mental stability right now.


----------



## Vulosity (Aug 30, 2008)

False.

TPBM has any type of rodent as a pet!!


By the way, I can't tell the difference between a hamster, rat, gerbil, and guinea pig. Are mouse and rats the same?


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 30, 2008)

True...2 guinea pigs

sigh...ok,
hamsters are extremely small and usually fluffy, rats have large teeth and a long tail, gerbils are a similar size as mice but are more furrier, mice are smaller than rats, have large ears and have a shorter tail... and don't have rabies

TPBM wa nihongo o wakarimasu


----------



## Alex DiTuro (Aug 30, 2008)

True, I do understand japanese


Sa967St, I'm sorry if I offended you I guess you're just a die hard rodent fan  

TPBM like *Guinea Pigs* 


*HAHA I stole vulosity's post

wa= subject nihongo= japanese o= object marker wakarimasu= understand


----------



## Vulosity (Aug 30, 2008)

I do not understand Japanese. All I know is that ninhongo means Japanese in Japanese.

False.

TPBM has more then 10 3x3's.


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 30, 2008)

False, I currently have 4

TPBM is bored


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 30, 2008)

true.
@alex: they are guinea pigs, not gerbils. and she just loves them a lot.
@vulosity: it means "tpbm loves chinese language"

tpbm is unbelievably tired right now and should really go to bed.


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 30, 2008)

Tralse; not unbelieveably tired, but more tired than I am normally at 11.30am.

The person below me has loads of fly bites that they won't stop scratching.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Aug 30, 2008)

er false. 
tpbm has done a 2-7 relay.


----------



## joey (Aug 30, 2008)

True, several times!

tpbm prefers side events to the main events?


----------



## hooboork (Aug 30, 2008)

True, especially square-1.

The person below me think, that Tim Sun will break WR for 2x2x2 avg. today


----------



## joey (Aug 30, 2008)

False, I watched him solve, I'm pretty sure he didn't.

The person has seen WRs set?


----------



## MistArts (Aug 30, 2008)

True. 5x5 BLD at DC Open.

TPBM goes to 2 competitons a years or more.


----------



## CAT13 (Aug 30, 2008)

MistArts said:


> True. 5x5 BLD at DC Open.



I hope that you didn't watch the whole thing 


maybe, It depends on if all the comps in central-southern Ohio keep coming

tpbm doesn't like when people speak foreign languages because it makes them feel stupid


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 30, 2008)

False, I don't mind, I speak Japanese lol

TPBM wants a cookie


----------



## Vulosity (Aug 30, 2008)

True. I want a big cookie.

TPBM also wants a big cookie.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 30, 2008)

TRUE I WANT A BIG COOKIE

TPBM wants an even bigger cookie


----------



## nitrocan (Aug 30, 2008)

false 
tpbm doesn't want a cookie


----------



## Vulosity (Aug 30, 2008)

True. Now I want a waffle or pancake.

TPBM hates waffles or pancakes.


----------



## Garmon (Aug 30, 2008)

False. Like them.
The person below me is going to school Monday.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 30, 2008)

Vulosity said:


> True. Now I want a waffle or pancake.
> 
> TPBM hates waffles or pancakes.



who hates waffles 

and false I'm going thursday

TPBM loves waffles or pancakes


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 30, 2008)

True, but only with chocolate sauce on them

TPBM starts school on tuesday (september 2nd)


----------



## mazei (Aug 30, 2008)

WOW. True. National day on Sunday so Monday is a holiday thus Tuesday is the start of school.

TPBM prefer waffles with ice-cream over syrup


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 30, 2008)

True, they are called crepes here^^

Tpbm loves megaminx-ing


----------



## hooboork (Aug 30, 2008)

False, my megaminx turns VERY bad!

The person below me likes 2x2 more than 3x3.


----------



## Fobo911 (Aug 30, 2008)

False.

The person below me is sexy. =D


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 30, 2008)

umm...tralse, idk lol

TPBM will answer "false"


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 30, 2008)

Sarah you know you are 

Tralse

TPBM has a tube of super glue next to them.


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 30, 2008)

tralse. its not _next_ to me, its on the top shelf of my desk, if i stand up i can reach it.

tpbm slept through 2 meals today.


----------



## Vulosity (Aug 30, 2008)

False.

TPBM likes to solve a 5x5 more than a 3x3. I love solving the 5x5. It's interesting solving the edges because you have to look around.


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 30, 2008)

false! I despise big cubes

TPBM thinks I'm sexy xD (read previous posts)


----------



## blah (Aug 30, 2008)

Judging from your YouTube videos, true 

TPBM is still up at 5:07 AM and has nothing better to do and just refuses to sleep for no reason whatsoever.


----------



## philkt731 (Aug 30, 2008)

False, I had to wake up early.

The person below me hasn't been to a competition in over 5 weeks


----------



## blah (Aug 30, 2008)

True. I've never ever been to a competition 

TPBM has a very sore left pinky from doing loads of 2H and he's a right-hander and doesn't use his left pinky for 2H solves _at all_ and has no idea why it's hurting so much  (and feels the previous sentence is annoyingly long )


----------



## Vulosity (Aug 30, 2008)

False. I don't even use a pinky. My pinky can't turn a layer fast.

TPBM us a thumb to do a B or B'.


----------



## pcharles93 (Aug 30, 2008)

False, I never ever turn the back face. I always do Lw U for R B, my only use for the B face.

TPBM uses F or F' in their F2L.


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 30, 2008)

False, I always use cube rotations to avoid F/F' and B/B' turns

TPBM's phone just rang


----------



## pcharles93 (Aug 30, 2008)

False, no one calls me

TPBM is hungry


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 30, 2008)

false. I can go 5 days without being hungry

TBPM is going to be sarah strong


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 30, 2008)

True, whoah you are psychic!

TPBM has a younger sibling who is currently annoying him/her


----------



## hooboork (Aug 30, 2008)

False, older sibling ;-)

The person below me has a pet/pets which is enjoying him/her.


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 31, 2008)

True, my guniea pigs and dog are great pets

TPBM feels lazy because he or she has been on his/her computer almost all day


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 31, 2008)

True, but i have plenty of work to do before classes begin so I need my computer anyhow

TPBM just had a can of soda and some red bull to keep him/herself awake til 4 am


----------



## mazei (Aug 31, 2008)

False. I don't really drink red bull but I love soda. In conclusion, I'm not staying up till 4 am

TPBM doesn't know me(I don't think anyone that is not a Malaysian will know me)


----------



## CAT13 (Aug 31, 2008)

True. I don't know you

tpbm likes to play Guitar Hero


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 31, 2008)

false
tpbm has a TI 84+SE calc.


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 31, 2008)

False, I just got a TI 83 calculator today though

TPBM has a messy room


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 31, 2008)

False, I'm forced to clean to keep my cubes. 

TPBM dropped a bottle of whatever.


----------



## Vulosity (Aug 31, 2008)

True. I dropped a bottle of OJ.

TPBM has a rubik's 2x2.


----------



## Unknown.soul (Aug 31, 2008)

False.
TPBM has had an energy drink today.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 31, 2008)

false

tpbm believes the following
"Chuck Norris doesn't need water;
water needs Chuck Norris"


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 31, 2008)

false, that is ridiculous

tpbm is eating a banana


----------



## Vulosity (Aug 31, 2008)

False. I thought that the Chuck Norris thing was really funny. I laughed hard!! But I believe he needs water.

TPBM prefers Meffert's Megaminx over a Chinese Megaminx.


----------



## Odin (Aug 31, 2008)

Ture mefferts owns all non cube shape puzzles!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

TPBM Loves the new type black(A)!!!


----------



## Vulosity (Aug 31, 2008)

Tralse.
I'd LOVE to have one but I don't have one.

TPBM has a Pyraminx.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 31, 2008)

Trasle

it died.

TPBM just broke another magic like i did


----------



## Odin (Aug 31, 2008)

Uhh false


TPBM thinks cubing is making a come back!!!


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 31, 2008)

true.

TPBM is willing to sell me a RUBIK's 5x5


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 31, 2008)

if you want a broken one...
tpbm is listening to music now


----------



## Vulosity (Aug 31, 2008)

False.

TPBM is averaging sub 20.


@waffle=ijm

I'd get an Eastsheen. Smoother and less beaking in.


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 31, 2008)

True, sub17 actually 

TPBM will answer "false"


----------



## Vulosity (Aug 31, 2008)

I will answer false.

TPBM Averages 25 sec (Like me)


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 31, 2008)

False sub 20 but barely. 

TPBM hates that people answer before him/her and has to edit his/her post again to make it clear that it was the post before.


----------



## Odin (Aug 31, 2008)

Uhh False BUT CHECK THIS OUTTTTTT it was like 5am and i was about to go to bed but i said what the heck ima solve a cube AND i GO 37 SEC!!!!! i was fricking out ohh its on a store bought my diy hasent came in yet D: but i average about 1 min.

TPBM thinks im ready to move to a harder method (im using dan browns biginer)

*EDIT* dang it waffle you beat me to my post!!!


----------



## Vulosity (Aug 31, 2008)

True. But it only happened twice (not mentioning any names)

TPBM is eating pie.

EDIT: Odin just stole my post. And he should learn a new method. Fridrich.


----------



## Odin (Aug 31, 2008)

Ture !!!

TPBM wishies you can breed 3x3s like bunnys!!! and have a 3x3 farm!!!

*EDIT* Vulosity got my post!!!! i was talking about waffle


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 31, 2008)

False, thats silly why would I be eating pie at 10pm?

TPBM is not looking foreward to going to school

EDIT: not again!
@ Odin, inanimate objects dont reproduce lol


----------



## Odin (Aug 31, 2008)

False im already back to school 

TPBM noticed i got sarahs post!


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 31, 2008)

Tralse. Hate learning, love my girlfriend

TPBM is sexy like Sa967St (check previous posts) sorry sarah

*EDIT DANG IT ODIN! I HATE WHEN *THIS *HAPPENS I'm referring to Sa967St post*

and by this i mean people posting before one can post.


----------



## Odin (Aug 31, 2008)

Ture!! 

TPBM Knows that waffle said that already and loves the new type black (A)

Lol i owned waffle!!!


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 31, 2008)

Tralse, I didn't know he had one

TPBM is finding this very amusing


----------



## Odin (Aug 31, 2008)

True but im cunfussed!!!

TPBM LIKES TURKEYS (as pets)


DANG IT WAFFLE YOU DID IT AGAIN (wow did you delete edit) your post?(EDIT)


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 31, 2008)

False. I like them in my sandwiches

TPBM wants to be my friend on youtube.


----------



## Odin (Aug 31, 2008)

Uhh tralse i dont have a you tube 

TPBM stoped posting becuse the chaos (did that make sense?yay for paradox's)


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 31, 2008)

false. I love chaos.

TPBM is going to be odin *dammit*


----------



## Odin (Aug 31, 2008)

True, i feel so unwanted D:

TPBM thinks waffle dosent like me


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 31, 2008)

false. waffle is just playin

TPBM likes odin


----------



## Odin (Aug 31, 2008)

True 

TPBM knows a better place to shop for cubes then cube for you


----------



## Vulosity (Aug 31, 2008)

True. There's so much chaos between you and waffle.

TPBM wants Odin to have a youtube account.

EDIT: My post was stolen. Puzzleproz is a great place to buy cubes.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 31, 2008)

true so I can befriend him so there won't be much chaos between me and him

TPBM says hi to random people


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 31, 2008)

True, youtube is a great site

TPBM thinks people constantly coming here should go to other threads

EDIT: you've gotta be kidding me...
@waffles, true...


----------



## Odin (Aug 31, 2008)

OMFG IM LOST SO IM GOING TO SAY TRUE

TPBM knows where the person who owns cube smith is


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 31, 2008)

false. i like this thread

TPBM thinks Sa967St should contribute more to this thread

EDIT - DAMMIT AGAIN! took my post

And false i'm no stalker


----------



## Odin (Aug 31, 2008)

True 

TPBM knows that i got waffles post


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 31, 2008)

true

TPBM hates the conflicts between me and odin


----------



## Odin (Aug 31, 2008)

False i kinda like them

TPBM knew i was going to answer


----------



## Vulosity (Aug 31, 2008)

True
@Odin: Cubesmith is owned by Chris in California. And go somewhere else for a while. Too much chaos and post-stealing.

TPBM has ordered from Cubesmith before.


----------



## Odin (Aug 31, 2008)

True 

TPBM thinks vulosity should go somwhere els for a bit


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 31, 2008)

false lets add more to the chaos

TPBM has a cactus like me


----------



## Vulosity (Aug 31, 2008)

False. I hate cactuses.

I'll log out in five minutes. Before that, I'll post several more times.

TPBM doesn't have a magic.


----------



## Odin (Aug 31, 2008)

Ture, 

TPBM likes awsome things

*EDIT* darn vulosity got my post


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 31, 2008)

True, why not

TPBM realized that Vulosity wrote "cactuses" instead of "cacti"


----------



## Vulosity (Aug 31, 2008)

True I like awesome things.

TPBM wants to know if Odin is a kid or man.

Edit: Sa967St got my post.

I didn't know cacti was plural for cactus.


----------



## Odin (Aug 31, 2008)

False 

TPBM thinks sarah notices random things O_O (like my bad spelling )

*EDIT* once again i got my post also thats a kinda weird Q. to ask vul ...


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 31, 2008)

True, I am very observant 

TPBM h8tez wen ppl spelz liek dis


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 31, 2008)

true i don't like it when people do that

TPBM knows that odin is a kid that enjoys the chaos in this thread


----------



## Odin (Aug 31, 2008)

Tralse, 

TPBM knows what my name means and knows that the cake is a lie!!!!

*EDIT* darn it waffle , btw how do you know my age?


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 31, 2008)

tralse, I knew the cake was a lie, but I dunno what your name means

TPBM is running out of ideas to write as tpbm statements


----------



## Odin (Aug 31, 2008)

false.

TPBM wants to know how waffle knows my age...


----------



## Vulosity (Aug 31, 2008)

True. Odin is The norse god of thunder.

@Odin, you type like a kid.

TPBM is enjoying this chaos.

*My post was stolen yet again.


----------



## Odin (Aug 31, 2008)

Ture, and wtf.... thats thor dude... odin is the god of gods in norse mythology

TPBM want to be there when this thread breaks 400!!


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 31, 2008)

True I LOVE CHAOS
@odin you're arguing like a kid
TPBM thinks canada is the best country in the world

EDIT ODIN TOOK MY POST


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 31, 2008)

True

TPBM has 3+ cube related links open


----------



## Odin (Aug 31, 2008)

False i think its cool but USA owns it  

@ waffle who am i arguing with or what about...?

TPBM likes this post cuzz its random 

*EDIT* sarah got me!!


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 31, 2008)

True My site, this one, and ^^ sarah's youtube watching piggielicous

TPBM knows i like heavy metal

EDIT Odin once more took my post and true


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 31, 2008)

False, pftt, you call THAT random?

TPBM realises that the US doesnt "own" Canada

EDIT: meh
@waffles, false, I had no idea


----------



## Odin (Aug 31, 2008)

False ha! take that sarah 

TPBM didnt think waffle was the kinda guy that would be into heavy metal 

*EDIT* *sigh* sarah got me again (sarah i didnt mean own well, i mean that the USA is better  )


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 31, 2008)

false
TPBM realizes that ODIN JUST GOT PWNT


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 31, 2008)

TRUE LOL

TPBM thinks sarah makes the best Guinea Pig videos


----------



## Odin (Aug 31, 2008)

Ture ya you won that one

TPBM thinks ill win the war (if there is one (in this post atleast))

*EDIT* darn it waffle!! im trying to OH and type at the same time


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 31, 2008)

False, Bamboleo does

TPBM is OHing while typing

EDIT: AUGHHHH
@Odin, it's not over until Derrick comes here


----------



## Odin (Aug 31, 2008)

Lol ture

TPBM is now starting to run out of things to say!!


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 31, 2008)

False I'm not going to practice OH since I need two hands to keep up in this thread.

TPBM is going to be odin again

EDIT F*** again! and false I can keep going forever.


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 31, 2008)

False, hah

TPBM is struggling to think of something to write


----------



## Odin (Aug 31, 2008)

TRUE and btw OWNED

*EDIT* darn sarah!!

TPBM thinks derrick is going to own all of us


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 31, 2008)

False my brain is quick to the point but not quick enough to keep up with odin's typing

TPBM has never gotten sub 12

EDIT M*****F***** again!


----------



## Odin (Aug 31, 2008)

Ture 

TPBM likes waffles

*EDIT* you have a fast brain waffle ?


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 31, 2008)

odin see edit and true I like waffles

TPBM like waffles


----------



## Odin (Aug 31, 2008)

i know i won that one  any way this is rly fun

TPBM noticed that waffle didnt say true false or TPBM


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 31, 2008)

True, tsk tsk

TPBM will click on this link
http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=eBGIQ7ZuuiU


----------



## Odin (Aug 31, 2008)

False, ill lose the post if i do

TPBM will though


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 31, 2008)

True i much prefer cuberoll 
@sarah and odin Look again guys

TPBM will not post anything


----------



## Odin (Aug 31, 2008)

False,

TPBM will not post or rply to the next 5 posts


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 31, 2008)

false
i'll reply immediately 
TPBM is drinking something


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 31, 2008)

False

TPBM thinks cuberoll is the best cube-related music video EVER


----------



## Odin (Aug 31, 2008)

False i want some water but i dont want to leave the keybored ....

TPBM is the same way

*EDIT* sarah got me


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 31, 2008)

@sarah true
@odin false. I keep a mini fridge filled with red bull under my desk.

TPBM saw that odin just got pwnd


----------



## Odin (Aug 31, 2008)

Ture sarahs been getting me but you havent waffle

TPBM can not read this :


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 31, 2008)

true
TPBM thinks sarah will be beat me before I post but looks like i won


----------



## Odin (Aug 31, 2008)

uhhh tralse i dont get what your saying

TPBM thinks waffles mini fridge owns!


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 31, 2008)

tralse, I don't understand what that's supposed to mean

TPBM it still running out of ideas to write


----------



## Odin (Aug 31, 2008)

False im not

TPBM thinks im going to win this post

*EDIT* and i did w00T~


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 31, 2008)

false I'm ready for anything
TPBM thinks sarah is running out of ideas
EDIT DAMMIT
@odin *sobs* you won that one


----------



## Odin (Aug 31, 2008)

TURE and OWNED

TPBM thinks im going to win this one to *EDIT* and i did >.<


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 31, 2008)

false I like pie <- random

TPBM is going to sleep soon b/c he/she lives in the east coast


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 31, 2008)

True

TPBM sees living people


----------



## Odin (Aug 31, 2008)

False it just turned 10 for me

TPBM likes apples *EDIT* darn it sarah your to fast..


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 31, 2008)

TRALSE the occasional dead people show up to

TPBM thinks sarah should stay up like waffle to post more stuff


----------



## Odin (Aug 31, 2008)

Ture i wana be here when this post breaks 400

TPBM wants to see that too


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 31, 2008)

False, I don't really care

TPBM knows badmephitos' REAL name


----------



## Odin (Aug 31, 2008)

False 

TPBM likes apertue over black mesa!


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 31, 2008)

true
TPBM thinks waffle should sleep too b/c school for him starts soon


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 31, 2008)

False, Its his idea to stay up late, his problem!!

tpbm is still bored


----------



## Odin (Aug 31, 2008)

false school already started for me and its labor day weekend

TPBM likes GLaDOS
*edit* sarah won darn...


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 31, 2008)

TRALSE don't really care

TPBM thinks sarah doesn't care about waffle and him staying up til 9AM


----------



## Odin (Aug 31, 2008)

True 

TPBM wants to know why im being called him besides odin >.<


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 31, 2008)

True, 
TPBM is currently listening to a sweet song


----------



## Odin (Aug 31, 2008)

False Uhh i dont like music 

TPBM is learning alot about the other 2 of us 3..


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 31, 2008)

Ture

TPBM noticed i spelled ture like odin


----------



## Odin (Aug 31, 2008)

False uhh lol i kinda have dyslexia so ya but its not that bad

TPBM thinks waffle is a super waffle of awsomeness


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 31, 2008)

Tralse

TPBM is happy that Sarah just got another sub14 single a few seconds ago


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 31, 2008)

True congrats
TPBM knows sarah won't last 40 more minutes here, cuz she has to sleep for school


----------



## Odin (Aug 31, 2008)

True congratz my PB is 37 and i get about 1min

TPBM thinks im a noob at 2h speed solving

*edit* about time waffle you beat me!!


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 31, 2008)

Tralse, thats not too bad

TPBM is sleepy


----------



## Odin (Aug 31, 2008)

True 

TPBM is TPAM!


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 31, 2008)

@sarah false 20 cans of red bull does wonders
TPBM is not sleepy
*EDIT ODIN DAMMIT! false either way*


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 31, 2008)

True

TPBM is TPBM


----------



## Odin (Aug 31, 2008)

Trasle 

TPBM knows that red bull is bad for you

*EDIT* darn it sarah...


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 31, 2008)

true its cocaine in a can
TPBM will sleep on his/her computer because of this thread


----------



## Odin (Aug 31, 2008)

FALSE AND 1 MORE TO BREAK 400 THEN WE CAN GET TO BED!!

TPBM want to help doing this


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 31, 2008)

False, I'm not THAT addicted to this thread

TPBM has read this entire list
http://cube.garron.us/misc/too_long.htm


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 31, 2008)

true seen that already
TPBM knows Odin and sarah will sleep soon and leave waffle alone


----------



## Odin (Aug 31, 2008)

False

TPBM is waffle and wants to do this

*EDIT* darn it waffle ohh if you sat upp i will and then we can get 401!


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 31, 2008)

False

TPBM is leaving because 400 was just hit


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 31, 2008)

False I just like this thread
TBPM knows sarah won't be able to sleep b/c of the nightmares this thread will give her


----------



## Odin (Aug 31, 2008)

False becuse we didnt break 400

TPBM cant wait for tuesday becuse his/her first diy ever is hopfully going to come

*EDIT* noo waffle is starting to beat me!!


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 31, 2008)

False
I want today to last forever because of this thread
TPBM is just dropped something


----------



## Odin (Aug 31, 2008)

False i dont want this thread to end too D:


TPBM couldent care less


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 31, 2008)

True I just can't sleep
TPBM thinks sarah left me and odin to argue with each other


----------



## Odin (Aug 31, 2008)

WEE DID IT WE BROKE 400!!!! and true

tpbm dosent mind


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 31, 2008)

true i'm leaving unless odin or sarah post something not boring

TBPM has a majority of their total post in this thread


----------



## Odin (Aug 31, 2008)

Ture and waffle "I'm not kidding now. Turn back or I WILL kill you. I'm going to kill you, and all the cake is gone." 

TPBM wont turn back >.<


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 31, 2008)

Odin said:


> Ture and waffle "I'm not kidding now. Turn back or I WILL kill you. I'm going to kill you, and all the cake is gone."
> 
> TPBM wont turn back >.<



False I will turn back.
TPBM is going to be odin and ask where waffle lives so he can kill him


----------



## pcharles93 (Aug 31, 2008)

False. I leave this thread for 9 hours and this happens? 

TPBM is relieved that I am here to restore order to this thread.


----------



## Odin (Aug 31, 2008)

uhhh lol false....


TPBM is going to be waffle and hes going to know what its from

*EDIT* darn it PH


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 31, 2008)

@pcharles93 true
thank you
TPBM is also glad


----------



## Odin (Aug 31, 2008)

uhhh tralse

TPBM knows PH is going to make this thread go in to chaos again


----------



## pcharles93 (Aug 31, 2008)

False, who's this PH you speak of?

TPBM is annoyed that people call me Pcharles on this forum instead of just Charles


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 31, 2008)

@odin false i'm confident in his ability to restore order to this thread.
@charles I apologize

TPBM disagrees with me towards odin


----------



## Odin (Aug 31, 2008)

Sorry!!! i thought your name was "phc" 

TPBM is going to be charles and thinks waffle loged off (nvm)


----------



## pcharles93 (Aug 31, 2008)

True and false

TPBM would also like to know what's going on.


----------



## Odin (Aug 31, 2008)

False we where having a post war me waffle and sarah

TPBM was there

*EDIT*woot i won*


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 31, 2008)

true I was through that entire discussion
TPBM thought I logged out


----------



## pcharles93 (Aug 31, 2008)

False

TPBM wants this post war to stop!


----------



## Odin (Aug 31, 2008)

Tralse i might have to go to bed soon 

TPBM dosent care if it does

*edit* im still kinda winning >.< and im not doing any thing


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 31, 2008)

false
TPBM knows odin will say otherwise


----------



## Odin (Aug 31, 2008)

Tralse i dont care becuse tomorrow there will be a bigger one with more ppl 

TPBM knows there going to be one too


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 31, 2008)

false I'm taking a day off tomorrow
TPBM knows i'm logging out


----------



## Odin (Aug 31, 2008)

Ture good night waffle

TPBM is going to be charlse?


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 31, 2008)

False

TPBM didn't think Sarah would come back here tonight


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 31, 2008)

True I though you were going to bed
TPBM knew waffle wasn't gonna log out that easily


----------



## Odin (Aug 31, 2008)

True welcome back

TPBM is sarah and just missed waffle logging

*EDIT* yay waffle beat me and hes back


----------



## pcharles93 (Aug 31, 2008)

False, I'm not Sarah.

TPBM is Sarah. Don't read that the wrong way.


----------



## Odin (Aug 31, 2008)

false

TPBM is going to be some one random


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 31, 2008)

false its waffle
TPBM refreshes the page every other second to see if there are new posts


----------



## Odin (Aug 31, 2008)

False 
i refresh like 10 times a second!

tpbm is someone that knows me


----------



## pcharles93 (Aug 31, 2008)

False

TPBM likes making fun of Pokey because it's just so easy.


----------



## Odin (Aug 31, 2008)

false whos pokey?

TPBM knows who pokey is


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 31, 2008)

True Odin doesn't know who pokey is

TPBM is going to be pokey


----------



## Odin (Aug 31, 2008)

True i feel so left out

TPBM knows and isnt going to tell me!


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 31, 2008)

True Pokey won't reveal herself
TPBM likes pie


----------



## Odin (Aug 31, 2008)

true i didnt know pokey was a girl O: 

TPBM noticed waffle said that like 200000 times


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 31, 2008)

true because i'm waffle
TPBM knows who POKEY is


----------



## Odin (Aug 31, 2008)

false whos pokey!!!!

TPBM is waffle


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 31, 2008)

true

TPBM is waiting if pokey shall respond


----------



## Odin (Aug 31, 2008)

TRUE WHOS POKEYYYYYYYY

TPBM is waffle stalling for pokey


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 31, 2008)

Tralse
I'm just waiting for her to answer herself
TPBM is odin, infuriated by who pokey is


----------



## Odin (Aug 31, 2008)

i am 

wow TPBM is waffle still...


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 31, 2008)

false I'm waffles brother and you happen to pop up
the person below me is waiting for something


----------



## Odin (Aug 31, 2008)

true im wating for this "pokey" and can you say if your hes bro next time you post to ?

TPBM is waffle and or hes bro


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 31, 2008)

True my bro had to check something online real quick he's gone now
TPBM is confused


----------



## Odin (Aug 31, 2008)

True im always confussed

TPBM is waffle and hes STILL not going to tell me who pokey is!


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 31, 2008)

true
i think she stopped posting in this thread a few pages back. 
TPBM is odin...again


----------



## Odin (Aug 31, 2008)

Ture

TPBM is waffle AND hes solving a gigaminx OH


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 31, 2008)

True gigaminx is easy once lubed to the max
Pokey logged off 
TPBM knows i'm logging off too


----------



## Odin (Aug 31, 2008)

rly your OH a gigaminx?

TPBM is no one becuse waffle loged off and i am too


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 31, 2008)

false, i am not no one!

tpbm got a sub-20 avg in less than a year (got mine tonight, 357 days)


----------



## pcharles93 (Aug 31, 2008)

True, I got mine in just over 6 months.

TPBM can do megaminx OH without losing blood.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Aug 31, 2008)

True

The person below me is gonna break a WR their next competition.


----------



## nitrocan (Aug 31, 2008)

false, I will break a NR  (who knows maybe a WR too)

TPBM is a master photoshop user


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Aug 31, 2008)

False, false, false, false, FAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAALSE, FALSSSSSSSSEEEEEEEEEEEEE. false on SO MANY DAMN LEVELS 

The person below me has got a new dance for me and they call it the soulja boy  (totally random one im bored)


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 31, 2008)

False, and Soulja Boy is incredibly annoying.

The person below me has done an average of 100 before... on 4x4x4.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Aug 31, 2008)

True, I did like 80 solves one night and just kept on going for the REST of the night so i am damn sure it was more than 100 

The person below me has hit themself today?


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 31, 2008)

False, yesterday maybe

TPBM is likes to talk in the third person


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 31, 2008)

True Waffles enjoys it
TPBM attempted an OH gigaminx (like me)


----------



## hooboork (Aug 31, 2008)

False, oh my! I don´t even have a gigaminx and I´m pretty sure that if I had one, I would never do that!!

The person below me will not touch the cube during the full day.


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 31, 2008)

False, thats ridiculous

TPBM has a colured DIY as their main speedcube


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 31, 2008)

False (true if white is a color)
But my backup is pink
TPBM is missing 3 strings on their master magic like me


----------



## MistArts (Aug 31, 2008)

False. I don't have one.

TPBM think that this is too active


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 31, 2008)

Tralse, it could be MORE active though

TPBM has to go to church this morning


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 31, 2008)

True I'm christian.
TPBM knows how long a magic string is


----------



## MistArts (Aug 31, 2008)

False, I don't have one.

TPBM will use a pen


----------



## hooboork (Aug 31, 2008)

True, sometimes...

The person below me can insert some smilies into the text (unlike me)


----------



## nitrocan (Aug 31, 2008)

True,  why can't you?

TPBM will be hooboork again and tell me why he can't put smilies into his messages.


----------



## MistArts (Aug 31, 2008)

False...MUHAHAH!

TPBM will be dead in 100 years


----------



## hooboork (Aug 31, 2008)

Tralse, I´m not a pythoness 

The person below me is a pythoness


----------



## ooveehoo (Aug 31, 2008)

False.

TPBM finds the word 'tralse' annoying.


----------



## pcharles93 (Aug 31, 2008)

Tralse, I like the terseness of it, but the fact that I alternate between pronouncinations of it is kind of annoying.

TPBM also agrees with my views of the word 'tralse'


----------



## Odin (Aug 31, 2008)

Tralse 

TPBM dosent like birds

*EDIT* darn it charles


----------



## pcharles93 (Aug 31, 2008)

False

TPBM would gladly make me a cube cake unlike _some_ people. *cough*Pokey*cough*


----------



## Odin (Aug 31, 2008)

Ture if i knew you better

TPBM is going to tell me who this Pokey is becuse waffle never did D:


----------



## MistArts (Aug 31, 2008)

FALSE! MUHAHAHA!

TPBM has batteries in front of them.


----------



## pcharles93 (Aug 31, 2008)

True, I have my handset battery in my handset. I have my cell phone batter in my cell phone. I have my camcorder battery just sitting there. I have a AA battery in my wireless mouse. I have a AAA battery in my Bose QC3 headphones. Phew. I have a lot of batteries.

TPBM has even more batteries in front of them than I do.


----------



## Odin (Aug 31, 2008)

uhh false

TPBM cant solve a 2x2 but can solve a 4x4 and a 3x3 (like me )


----------



## MistArts (Aug 31, 2008)

False. Only 2.

TPBM is interested in another game on the forum....


EDIT: ODin stole my post but it still makes sense...


----------



## Odin (Aug 31, 2008)

Ture but i like this one alot!

TPBM thinks a PB of 37 but a avg. of 115 is still nooby


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 31, 2008)

Tralse

TPBM wants to try to make a cube pie


----------



## Odin (Aug 31, 2008)

False

TPBM wants to know why sarah likes pies so much O:


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 31, 2008)

false I'd rather have Pokey make it
and I eat it
TPBM feels the same way
*EDIT ODIN NOT AGAIN and TRUE*


----------



## Odin (Aug 31, 2008)

Tralse whos pokey!!!!!!

TPBM thinks i pwn waffle at posting


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 31, 2008)

True sadly it is
TPBM will be pokey and her cube cake


----------



## Odin (Aug 31, 2008)

False
whos pokey!!!

TPBM is waffle not telling me who pokey is


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 31, 2008)

false, it is pokey 

TPBM thinks that this cube cake looks delicious 
http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=Pqiyx89SikU


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 31, 2008)

oh yes. TRUE
TPBM is odin who now knows who pokey is


----------



## hooboork (Aug 31, 2008)

False.

The person below mw thinks that dr. Zoidberg (from futurama) is a pretty cool guy, ehm, shellfish.


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 31, 2008)

Tralse, I don't watch TV anymore

TPBM is hungry


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 31, 2008)

true...i'll eat after this post
tpbm is jewish


----------



## Vulosity (Aug 31, 2008)

False.

TPBM watches Naruto.


----------



## MistArts (Aug 31, 2008)

False...that's kind of religion seperation....

TPBM agrees with me..

EDIT: My post was stolen again!....


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 31, 2008)

False, no not really

TPBM almost ran over a squirrel on his/her bike this morning


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 31, 2008)

True. LOL

TPBM is *just *staring at a cube


----------



## MistArts (Aug 31, 2008)

False.

TPBM hates me.


----------



## hooboork (Aug 31, 2008)

True - for stolen answers ! 

The person below me is very unhappy when someone stole him/her the answer.


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 31, 2008)

True! 

TPBM would like to know why my nickname is Pokey


----------



## hooboork (Aug 31, 2008)

True

The person below me tell me, why her nickname is Pokey.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 31, 2008)

false
tpbm is is their own room


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 31, 2008)

True
@hooboork, no!

TPBM just sneezed


----------



## MistArts (Aug 31, 2008)

false, but I'd like to...

TPBm has a computer in their room.

EDIT: Third time I've got a post stolen today.

And. I sneeze very loud...I trained to


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 31, 2008)

True 2 of them actually
TPBM has a custom twisty puzzle


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 31, 2008)

False, but I plan on making a 3x3x4 mod eventually

TPBM had kraft dinner for brunch


----------



## MistArts (Aug 31, 2008)

ehr....False.

TPBm is waiting for my challenge.


----------



## Odin (Aug 31, 2008)

Uhh False and pokey is sarah...? aww thats it?

TPBM likes 3x3s the best!


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 31, 2008)

True
@odin lol thats it
TPBM likes cake


----------



## Frawsty (Aug 31, 2008)

False,I like 2x2's more.

TPBM has a sub 30 average.

*@waffle=ijm stole my post.


----------



## MistArts (Aug 31, 2008)

True...for 2x2....and 3x3

TPBM wants to know my 4x4 center method.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 31, 2008)

False I don't really care
TPBM does care


----------



## MistArts (Aug 31, 2008)

True.

TPBM wants to challenge me.


----------



## hooboork (Aug 31, 2008)

True?

Dammit guys, how can you be so fast? I write the answer and suddenly I see that there are already 5 new messages. Grrrr.

The person below me write the answers very qiuckly (unlike me)


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 31, 2008)

TRUE
@Mistarts - speed or FM?
TPBM will respond to me


----------



## Frawsty (Aug 31, 2008)

True, I am very slow at typing.

TPBM is sad.

*dang it my post got stolen again.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 31, 2008)

False I cube with smiles
TPBM has a giant fork


----------



## MistArts (Aug 31, 2008)

False...Btw, you choose the event,

TPBM wants to join the challenge


----------



## Frawsty (Aug 31, 2008)

True,I do have a giant fork.

TPBM has a youtube account.

*dang it my post got stolen


----------



## Odin (Aug 31, 2008)

False

TPBM noticed this is a post war yay!


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 31, 2008)

True
@mistarts 2x2 speed?
TPBM has a youtube account and wants to be my youtube friend

*EDIT ODIN AGAIN*


----------



## Odin (Aug 31, 2008)

Tralse i dont have a you tube

TPBM dosent have one too


----------



## MistArts (Aug 31, 2008)

True. @waffle: And sure

TPBm is typing too fast.

EDIT: AaaaRGH!


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 31, 2008)

Tralse

TPBM likes guniea pigs


----------



## Odin (Aug 31, 2008)

Ture

TPBM isnt typing fast at all

*EDIT* darn it sarah/pokey !


----------



## MistArts (Aug 31, 2008)

TRue.

TPbM notice my Letter aren't CorreCt.


----------



## Odin (Aug 31, 2008)

True 

TPBM isnt mist arts!


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 31, 2008)

True!

tpbm is dead


----------



## hooboork (Aug 31, 2008)

False

Aaaaaaaaaa, the person below me wants to cut MisArts off!!


----------



## MistArts (Aug 31, 2008)

FALSE!


TPBm fails at life.


----------



## Odin (Aug 31, 2008)

LOL Ture

TPBM noticed sarah got hooboo

*EDIT* darn it mist!!


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 31, 2008)

false
tpam fails at life


----------



## Odin (Aug 31, 2008)

False 

TPBM isnt TPBM


----------



## Vulosity (Aug 31, 2008)

False.

TPBM always reads signatures of all posts.


----------



## Frawsty (Aug 31, 2008)

True

TPBM is new to speedsolving


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 31, 2008)

True, I only started posting here a few days ago

TPBM lives in Canada


----------



## hooboork (Aug 31, 2008)

False

The person below me is teenager


----------



## Vulosity (Aug 31, 2008)

False. I live in the US, under Canada.

TPBM has a pet.

*Hooboork stole my post. TRue I am a teeneager.


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 31, 2008)

Tralse, I have 3 pets

TPBM recognizes me in this vid somewhere
http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=rAOjY0pkZLs


----------



## MistArts (Aug 31, 2008)

false.\

TPBM is AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaRRRRRRRRRRRRGH!


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 31, 2008)

True, because MistArts doesnt see me? 

TPBM watched the link and looked for me


----------



## Odin (Aug 31, 2008)

Tralse

TPBM is cool like me


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 31, 2008)

False I'm hot 
TPBM is hot like me


----------



## MistArts (Aug 31, 2008)

False, I'm cooler.

TPBm is Pokey.

EDIT:RGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Frawsty (Aug 31, 2008)

True, Iam cool 

TPBM is a straight A student

* my post got stolen


----------



## Odin (Aug 31, 2008)

Lol true 

TPBM wants a full scale weighted companion cube


*EDIT* lol mist was pwned by waffle


----------



## Vulosity (Aug 31, 2008)

False.

TPBM will click on my sig.


----------



## Odin (Aug 31, 2008)

False

TPBM thinks that vulosits sig is a scam!


----------



## Frawsty (Aug 31, 2008)

False

TPBM will click on my sig.

*my pot got stolen again!!!!


----------



## Vulosity (Aug 31, 2008)

true. It's a scam.

TPBM doesn't have a 2x2.

*Post got stolen (PGS for post got stolen)


----------



## Odin (Aug 31, 2008)

False i have a 2x2

TPBM is unsure if thats a scam like me


----------



## Frawsty (Aug 31, 2008)

Tralse

TPBM has a wii.


----------



## Odin (Aug 31, 2008)

True wii owns


TPBM thinks wii owns too!


----------



## Vulosity (Aug 31, 2008)

True.

TPBM eats waffle everyday.


----------



## Odin (Aug 31, 2008)

False i dont want to get fat

TPBM hates when ppl say we waste our life on cubes!


----------



## Vulosity (Aug 31, 2008)

True.


TPBM is a nerd.


----------



## Odin (Aug 31, 2008)

False im too cool to be a nerd

TPBM likes being called a nerd


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 31, 2008)

true, I can't deny it

TPBM isnt ashamed to admit that he or she is addicted to cubing


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 31, 2008)

TRUE!
tmbm is....short


----------



## Odin (Aug 31, 2008)

True im so addicted to cubing but not ashamed
its better then wasting your life on tv/vedio games

TPBM agrees to what i said

*EDIT* darn stach you post stealer


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 31, 2008)

True!

TPBM is trying to type fast before their post is stolen


----------



## Odin (Aug 31, 2008)

False

i always win

TPBM just lost


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 31, 2008)

False

TPBM's refresh page link isnt working properly


----------



## Odin (Aug 31, 2008)

False

TPBM is working just like mine!


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 31, 2008)

False
TPBM noticed that waffles left


----------



## Odin (Aug 31, 2008)

True i think alot of ppl left too

TPbm is okey/sarah!


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 31, 2008)

False Waffle just took a break
TPBM is glad waffle is back


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 31, 2008)

True

TPBM is glad that Charles isnt here


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 31, 2008)

True
TPBM prefers the Rubik's 4x4


----------



## Odin (Aug 31, 2008)

Tralse hes cool

TPBM hates him


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 31, 2008)

Tralse, "hate" is kinda harsh

TPBM is glad that Sarah is here


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 31, 2008)

True Sarah is cool like that
TPBM is also glad


----------



## Odin (Aug 31, 2008)

False jk 

TPBM wants to have the best cube ever!


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 31, 2008)

false, I love my cube
TPBM is going to be pokey


----------



## Odin (Aug 31, 2008)

False is any ones internet also getting laggy?

TPBM is waffle


----------



## hooboork (Aug 31, 2008)

False

The person below me doesn´t exactly know what term "pokey" means (like me)

EDIT: Okay, I give it up! Everyone is faster at typing than me :-((


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 31, 2008)

False I know who pokey is
TPBM also is aware of who pokey is


----------



## Odin (Aug 31, 2008)

True well now i am

TPBM IS POKEY!!!


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 31, 2008)

True!

TPBM has a cool nickname like me


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 31, 2008)

True, waffle(s) or reza which you prefer
TPBM just figured out how to make the rubik's 4x4 un-lockable


----------



## Odin (Aug 31, 2008)

False

TPBM likes rubiks over all brands


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 31, 2008)

False only for 3x3 and 4x4
TPBM has an edison


----------



## Odin (Aug 31, 2008)

False you cant get one in the USA

TPBM noticed hooboork is a post behind us


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 31, 2008)

@ odin, I have one 
and true lol
TPBM will be hooboork


----------



## Odin (Aug 31, 2008)

False hes to slow

TPBM is hooboork


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 31, 2008)

false waffle
TPBM will be pokey


----------



## Odin (Aug 31, 2008)

False odin

TPBM is pokey


----------



## hooboork (Aug 31, 2008)

False 

The person below me thinks that there is no chance to post the answer to person under me, because it will be 5 new answers already!
PS. I want to have 15 fingers and 3 brains (like some others, huh?)


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 31, 2008)

False you're just not fast enough
TPBM is odin


----------



## hooboork (Aug 31, 2008)

False 

The person below me will be hooboork


----------



## hooboork (Aug 31, 2008)

True

Hooray.
TPBM wiil be Odin


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 31, 2008)

False
@hooboork double post isn't ok on the forums
TPBM is Odin


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 31, 2008)

False

TPBM will be Sa967St!


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 31, 2008)

True!

TPBM doesnt care that I double posted


----------



## nitrocan (Aug 31, 2008)

true

TPBM wants this thread to be removed


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 31, 2008)

false

TPBM is tired


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 31, 2008)

True
TPBM loves this thread


----------



## Vulosity (Aug 31, 2008)

False. This thread is useless and should be removed.

TPBM agrees.


----------



## Zava (Aug 31, 2008)

false.

the person below me is bored of "pokey".


----------



## Odin (Aug 31, 2008)

False and im back

TPBM is happy im back


----------



## MistArts (Aug 31, 2008)

false. Because I'm back

TPBM is happy im back


----------



## Odin (Aug 31, 2008)

Tralse i didnt know you where gone

TPBM thinks theres no diffrience with a black DIY (A) and a white diy (A) 
beisides the color


----------



## CAT13 (Aug 31, 2008)

false, my black one is stupid

tpbm is mad because there were almost 30 more pages in this thread than last time they logged in and doesn't want to read them all


----------



## hooboork (Aug 31, 2008)

False

The person below me noticed that post-war is over (at this moment).

PS. hurray, hooboork catches posts from the others.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Aug 31, 2008)

I hope. 
TPBM wants this thread deleted because he or she suddenly realizes that the only reason some people have large post counts is because they spam in here.


----------



## Frawsty (Aug 31, 2008)

False

TPBM is drinking milk.


----------



## hooboork (Aug 31, 2008)

False, but I agree with your opinion ;-)

The person below me has ever been in TV, newspaper or radio like a cube-star.

EDIT: my post was stolen by Frawsty, grrr.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 31, 2008)

true
I'm VP of the school's soon-to-b cube club


----------



## hooboork (Aug 31, 2008)

Well, the person below me thinks that Stachuk1992 (the person above me) forgot something ;-)


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 31, 2008)

true
sorry
tpbm has an extra toe or finger


----------



## Vulosity (Sep 1, 2008)

False.

TPBM can't solve a magic.


----------



## hooboork (Sep 1, 2008)

False, I can solve both of them (magic + master magic)

The person below me is able to find 10+ differences between cuberoll and Barack roll on youtube


----------



## pjk (Sep 1, 2008)

False
The person below me plans to vote for Barack Obama.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 1, 2008)

tralse I would if i could but i can't
TPBM is actually seeing if the post count is now disabled due to spamming (not pointing out any names)


----------



## Vulosity (Sep 1, 2008)

True.

TPBM likes a high post count.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 1, 2008)

False, I dont care about post count
TPBM was one of the people complaining about the post chaos


----------



## hawkmp4 (Sep 1, 2008)

You betcha 
The person below me will vote third party (any of them)


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Sep 1, 2008)

False

The person below me is Depressed


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 1, 2008)

False, I just came back from watching fireworks

TPBM has walked into a screen door in the last 30 minutes


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Sep 1, 2008)

False 

The person below me is gonna stay up VERY late tonight


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 1, 2008)

Tralse, not as late as I used to, but later than usual

TPBM has not posted here in the last hour


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Sep 1, 2008)

False, dont think i could ever say True to THAT 

The person below me can't find their cat right now


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 1, 2008)

False, what cat?

TPBM has a younger sibling who is currently annoying them


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 1, 2008)

false...only child
tpbm is...also an only child


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 1, 2008)

False

TPBM wants Derrick to make lame cubing jokes part 3


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 1, 2008)

True, I'd like to see that derrick
TPBM will be derrick to confirm he's making lame cubing jokes part 3


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 1, 2008)

False

TPBM is currently chatting with 3 or more people at once on windows live messenger


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Sep 1, 2008)

False, Currently none  xD

The person below me cant do H perm sub 1


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 1, 2008)

True. Because I use roux and use COLL instead of OLL/PLL
TPBM uses Roux too


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 1, 2008)

False

TPBM thinks my H perm is slow  (H perm PB=1.2x)


----------



## CAT13 (Sep 1, 2008)

false
tpbm wants to challenge me to something on youtube


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 1, 2008)

True but I'm currently focusing on square-1 for some reason and I can't challenge you
TPBM wants to challenge CAT13


----------



## Frawsty (Sep 1, 2008)

False

TPBM has a rubiks magic


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 1, 2008)

False, they don't sell them in Wal Marts in Canada btw  LIES!!
TPBM thinks I'm awesome


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Sep 1, 2008)

True  saying false would just be plain rude 

The person below me just watched a magic/master magic video and now has a huge craving to get one now but cant


----------



## Frawsty (Sep 1, 2008)

False 

TPBM has a pet turtle

*My post got stolen


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 1, 2008)

false
TPBM thinks that rocks can qualify as pets (cuz i have a pet rock)


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 1, 2008)

True

TPBM laughed when reading that waffles has a pet rock


----------



## Frawsty (Sep 1, 2008)

True

TPBM thinks my avatar is cool


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 1, 2008)

True

TPBM is TPBM


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 1, 2008)

false I'm just that good
TPBM will also answer false


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 1, 2008)

tralse

TPBM noticed that I used that same statement a few times already


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 1, 2008)

True
Because we were in some chaos with odin
TPBM also saw the chaos some 4-9 pages back


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 1, 2008)

true, I was involved in it 

TPBM is shocked that Sarah just got a nonlucky 13.27 3x3x3 solve


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 1, 2008)

False, I always knew you had skillz
TPBM will also congratulate sarah for her sub13.3 solve


----------



## Frawsty (Sep 1, 2008)

True she is faster than me!

TPBM is using a windows xp


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 1, 2008)

False, vista 

TPBM realised no one posted for 3 minutes


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 1, 2008)

True, I was scared
TPBM wants to congratulate waffle on his first sub 30 OH solve when he averages 55


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 1, 2008)

True, damn my OH PB is 30.xx

TPBM thinks I suck at OH


----------



## Frawsty (Sep 1, 2008)

False

TPBM Thinks that this thread is fun


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 1, 2008)

False cuz only sarah can solve OH while eating a banana
TPBM agrees sarah rules in OH

*post stolen and true i love this thread*


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 1, 2008)

True

TPBM thinks I'm better at OH than Frawsty and he's jealous


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 1, 2008)

true
TPBM is Frawsty filled with jealousy


----------



## Frawsty (Sep 1, 2008)

True, I am very slow at OH, about 1:20 min.

TPBM is eating a cookie


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 1, 2008)

True
TPBM strongly believes that waffles cube dropping ability during his OH solves is part of his OH technique


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 1, 2008)

True...
TPBM has tried using "corners first" on a 3x3x3 and got mad at 2L parity


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 1, 2008)

False, I have never encountered a 2L parity 
TPBM has super glued themselves to the opposite gender (accidentally) like me


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Sep 1, 2008)

False, WTF

The person below me likes White cubes and think they look SUPER cool


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 1, 2008)

True, but orange is better

TPBM thinks waffles needs to tell us his story about super glue


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 1, 2008)

false its long and embarrassing
TPBM would like to guess however.


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 1, 2008)

False, no one needs to know....

TPBM wants to hear waffle's story anyway


----------



## fanwuq (Sep 1, 2008)

false

the person below can is faster than me on the Z perm (1.50, 2.03)


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 1, 2008)

false, I don't do PLL
TPBM doesn't either


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 1, 2008)

False, of course I use PLL!

TPBM fails at PLL time attacks because he or she can't remember the order


----------



## fanwuq (Sep 1, 2008)

False, I just read from a list. (that slows me down.:
tpbm is sub-40 hydroxide cubing.


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 1, 2008)

True

TPBM is wondering why fanwuq hasnt been here the last few days


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 1, 2008)

False, My PLL time attacks are perfect and faster than anyone's [reason] because I only know 3 PLLs [/reason]

TPBM does at least one PLL time attack a day

*grr stolen post(s) and true where have you been fanwuq?*


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 1, 2008)

False, it wouldnt help improve my times too much

TPBM has tried an OLL time attack


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 1, 2008)

False, I've done a COLL time attack
TPBM has done a COLL time attack too


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Sep 1, 2008)

False

The person below me has broken 5+ 3x3's before


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 1, 2008)

True (14 to be exact *all not my cubes*)
TPBM has broken more 3x3s than me


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 1, 2008)

False, I've broken one, and it was a very old one

TPBM wants to try a full Frid time attack


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 1, 2008)

false, I don't like fridrich very much
TPBM will disagree with me


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 1, 2008)

True, I tried and failed 

TPBM learned all OLLS before F2L (like me!)


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 1, 2008)

true intuitive f2l while learning the OLL
TPBM learned all the OLL before PLL (like me) but unlike me switched to roux before completing the PLLs


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 1, 2008)

False, I learned all PLLs by last January (knew all but G's in October) and finished learnind OLLs in April, then learned the remaining main 41 f2l cases a few days later

TPBM wonders why someone would learn OLLs before F2L


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 1, 2008)

True and I wanted to get the OLLs done first actually got sub 23 using keyhole F2L and 1 look OLL and 2L PLL. 

TPBM wants to know why I switched to roux before finishing fridrich


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 1, 2008)

True, that is strange

TPBM likes Frid over Petrus and Roux


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 1, 2008)

False, I just like to block build (also the reason to why I switched before finishing fridrich)
TPBM can't stand block building methods


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 1, 2008)

True, I much rather prefer f2l slots

TPBM is learning neat f2l tricks (empty slots, basic multisloting etc.)


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 1, 2008)

false i'm looking into block building shortcuts
TPBM agrees that Sa967St and I are complete opposites when is comes to methods.


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 1, 2008)

True

TPBM is watching currently whose line reruns


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 1, 2008)

false I took apart my tv cuz its fun and I can't put it back together
TPBM thinks what I did was unnecessary


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 1, 2008)

True

TPBM wants waffles to tell us a story


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 1, 2008)

False my story telling skills aren't good at all
TPBM has seen my clueless face  and would like an explanation as to why this video was created in the first place


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 1, 2008)

True

TPBM is waffles telling why that video was posted


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 1, 2008)

True, story behind that video - I was completely confused and didn't know what was happening at the time. strange noises were coming out of my computer and I didn't know what to do. my brother thought it would be funny to record me being completely clueless. somehow ended up on my youtube.

TPBM just said wow.


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 1, 2008)

True 

TPBM thinks that everyone left except for waffles and I


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 1, 2008)

True. Still getting some buzz from the red bulls last night
TPBM will report that guy who's been spamming 
*EDIT he's gone now*


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 1, 2008)

False, I didn't notice any spamming

TPBM will leave now because this is getting boring


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 1, 2008)

true
TPBM is sarah who will also leave


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Sep 1, 2008)

False

The person below me is Derrick Eide


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Sep 1, 2008)

OMGZZZ TRUE!!! 

The person below me thinks what i just did was pathetic


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 1, 2008)

true, sorry

tpbm is tired of glueing meffert's minx tiles back on


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Sep 1, 2008)

False, im sure if i had to a lot i would be though, it is annoying yeah 

TPBM is going to try their first ever MultiBLD soon?


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 1, 2008)

false i dont bld

tpbm wishes they could learn and retain algs faster


----------



## ConnorCuber (Sep 1, 2008)

Of course.

TPBM Has used their ipod/phone to time a relay when it won't fit on a stackmat


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Sep 1, 2008)

false, i dont have either of them

The person below me realized I put TPBM my last post and it was the first time i have EVER done that.


----------



## MTGjumper (Sep 1, 2008)

False; considering how much you post in this topic, I'm surprised that it's the first time.

The person below me has noticed that for some reason, recent posts in the forum do not tell you when they were posted (time and date) but how long ago they were posted.


----------



## Odin (Sep 1, 2008)

True 

TPBM is mad that they had to change there Sig to somthing stupid becuse A**'s like hawkmp4 think every one is only posting here becuse of the post count (look at my new sig. it sucks so much)!!!!


----------



## nitrocan (Sep 1, 2008)

False, your post count doesn't increase when you post in the Off Topic Forum.

TPBM thinks this thread should be deleted (please delete it)


----------



## hooboork (Sep 1, 2008)

False

The person below me thinks that this thread shouldn´t be deleted (please don´t delete it)


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 1, 2008)

True btw they just made it so the post count is disabled here
TPBM wishes he/she stole my post


----------



## MistArts (Sep 1, 2008)

False.

TPBM noticed a new feature.


----------



## hooboork (Sep 1, 2008)

False :-((

The person below me thinks that fast typing is a crime (muhaha - devil´s laugh)


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 1, 2008)

False

TPBM is panicking because his/her first day of school is tomorrow and is still trying to find missing school supplies from last year


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 1, 2008)

tralse I'm panicking more or less because I had summer assignments that i'm doing right now
TPBM is also panicking because of a school related issue


----------



## kickinwing2112 (Sep 1, 2008)

true lots of homework with one day to do it

TPBM has all v-cubes.


----------



## hooboork (Sep 1, 2008)

False, I wish I had. Maybe on Christmas Eve...

The person below me is clever and knows what czech term "Rubikova kostka" denotes. PS. no hints are available


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 1, 2008)

tralse. I used to have all of them except a friend of mine bought my v-5 for $60 and my v-6 for $80 and v-7 $130. The V-7 is now a tetraminx btw.

TPBM hate post being stolen

*STOLEN POST GRR and rubik's cube...*


----------



## hooboork (Sep 1, 2008)

True, I should tell you....

The person below me thinks waffle=ijm is clever ;-)


----------



## MistArts (Sep 1, 2008)

False

TPBM has ##$$##


----------



## Odin (Sep 1, 2008)

False 

TPBM is having prob.'s with memorizing the 2 look Oll/Pll like me D:


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 1, 2008)

false photographic memo makes it easy...but only for text...not colors that would be very cheap for blind. 

TPBM has unlockable rubik's 4x4 like me


----------



## hooboork (Sep 1, 2008)

False

The person below me never heard about "eletronic cigarets" till today. (like me)


----------



## Odin (Sep 1, 2008)

False whats a eletronic cigaret?

TPBM dosent know what that is too


----------



## hooboork (Sep 1, 2008)

True, I only saw a shop with title "eletronic cigarets".

The person below me should try to smoke eletronic cigaret.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 1, 2008)

false wtf...
TPBM is a lefty (like me)


----------



## Odin (Sep 1, 2008)

False TPBM never wants this thread to die!


----------



## hooboork (Sep 1, 2008)

True

The person below me wants to live forever (together with this thread).


----------



## Odin (Sep 1, 2008)

Uhh false everthing must end/die

TPBM dosent want that to hapen to this thread any time soon!


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 1, 2008)

True

TPBM is still looking for school supplies from last year


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 1, 2008)

True and yet I don't want to.
TPBM is gonna finish everything last minute


----------



## Vulosity (Sep 1, 2008)

TRUE! I always do everything last minute.

TPBM hates homework.


----------



## Alex DiTuro (Sep 1, 2008)

ugh... True

TPBM has their very own VNV Nation themed Rubik's magic(VNV Nation is a electronica band)


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 1, 2008)

false I have a rubik's magic themed rubik's magic
TPBM does too


----------



## McWizzle94 (Sep 1, 2008)

True.

TPBM got a sub-30 OH solve today.


----------



## Alex DiTuro (Sep 1, 2008)

A VNV themed magic or a Rubik's themed magic? 

TPBM Just taught a friend how to solve a Magic 

EDIT*** Grr.. McWizzle you stole my post!!!!


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 1, 2008)

false. I have no friends  jk jk They already know how to solve magic and master magic
TPBM has a paralyzed pinky so only they can't use it to solve OH...like me


----------



## kickinwing2112 (Sep 1, 2008)

true dont we all

TPBM will be the guy with cactus in the corner of his table that he wants to touch.


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 1, 2008)

false.

tpbm has made major OH progress today.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 1, 2008)

true now averaging 50 from 1 min
TPBM is currently touching a cactus.


----------



## hooboork (Sep 1, 2008)

False. Not at all. I don´t solve OH.

The person below me knows the right answer at the question: How much is 10/0? (like me)

EDIT: my post was stolen by waffle=ijm, grrrr


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 1, 2008)

False I'm mathematically/socially challenged
TPBM isn't mathematically/socially challenged


----------



## hooboork (Sep 1, 2008)

Tralse, because I don´t get it :-(

The person below me wants to be Shrek, because the Donkey could make waffles for him/her in the morning.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 1, 2008)

false I make my own waffles
TPBM makes their own waffles


----------



## hooboork (Sep 1, 2008)

False, I make no waffles 

The person below me wants to be Fiona, becauce the Shrek could make waffles for him/her in the morning.


----------



## Frawsty (Sep 1, 2008)

false i could just go to the store and buy waffles.

TPBM likes pancakes more than waffles


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 1, 2008)

False they're both equal in my perspective. 
TPBM knows that i like waffles


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Sep 1, 2008)

True

The person below me is sick of waffle talk


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 1, 2008)

True sadly
TPBM will agree


----------



## hooboork (Sep 1, 2008)

Tralse.

The person below me has 2+ vowels in his/her first name


----------



## MTGjumper (Sep 2, 2008)

True.

The person below me has a name that sounds awesome backwards.


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 2, 2008)

false, haras? xD

TPBM noticed that i just came here


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 2, 2008)

True waffles missed sarah
TPBM didn't miss pokey


----------



## hooboork (Sep 2, 2008)

True

The person below me runs after bus every day (except weekend)


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 2, 2008)

false the bus runs after(over) me
TPBM agrees I have the strangest set of answers


----------



## Odin (Sep 2, 2008)

Ehh tralse

TPBM noticed that this thread is still the most active even though it dosent add any post counts!


----------



## CAT13 (Sep 2, 2008)

true

tpbm wonders why people care about post count, anyway


----------



## pcharles93 (Sep 2, 2008)

True

TPBM is freaking out about school starting tomorrow. 9 more hours for me


----------



## philkt731 (Sep 2, 2008)

False, school started 3 weeks ago

TPBM hates reading so much for classes


----------



## ConnorCuber (Sep 2, 2008)

True, I usually don't read that much for classes but when I do I hate it.

TPBM checks the shipping status every 10 minutes for cubes ordered (when there is a tracking number)


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 2, 2008)

false. I wait patiently at the corner of my room...and keep waiting....
TPBM hates waiting for ordered cubes


----------



## CAT13 (Sep 2, 2008)

true. I have been waiting for my birthday present for a month 

tobhnd is too lazy to type tpbm


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 2, 2008)

False I'm never lazy thanks to red bull 
TPBM improves their time sometimes by drinking red bull or coffee or anything high in caffeine (like me)


----------



## crabs!!! (Sep 2, 2008)

False

TPBM hates memorizing algorithms.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 2, 2008)

false its easy for me
TPBM loves memorizing algorithms


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Sep 2, 2008)

Tralse, i dont love doing it, it is fun though

The person below me is EXTREMELY depressed cause school starts again soon  about 9 more hours for me too  *sigh*


----------



## pcharles93 (Sep 2, 2008)

True, I don't know what to bring to class because my orangutan-run school didn't post the supply lists for individual teachers and lost 90% of the bus information

TPBM also goes to a school that has terrible administration.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 2, 2008)

False
TPBM can get away without doing work for school (I almost did)


----------



## crabs!!! (Sep 2, 2008)

Derrick Eide17 said:


> Tralse, i dont love doing it, it is fun though
> 
> The person below me is EXTREMELY depressed cause school starts again soon  about 9 more hours for me too  *sigh*



False I'm bored as hell

TPBM is going to stay up all night like me and go to sleep after school (have a 1/2 day tomorrow).


----------



## hawkmp4 (Sep 2, 2008)

waffle=ijm said:


> False
> TPBM can get away without doing work for school (I almost did)


True- but I need to get my GPA up this year (senior year), its a 3.1. My 33 ACT alone won't get me into college...
TPBM hears thunder.


----------



## pcharles93 (Sep 2, 2008)

True, but no cubers want to stay up with me. I don't go to sleep on the first day because I might wake up late.

TPBM has some weird quirk they would like to share with the rest of us.

Edit: Bleh, stolen posts.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 2, 2008)

tralse... I'm hungry... if that's weird enough
tpbm is hungry too


----------



## crabs!!! (Sep 2, 2008)

hawkmp4 said:


> waffle=ijm said:
> 
> 
> > False
> ...



Who the hell has told you a 3.1 won't get you into college?


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 2, 2008)

crabs!!! said:


> hawkmp4 said:
> 
> 
> > waffle=ijm said:
> ...



hmm i'm getting a 3.8 doing nothing but sleep in school. Raising your GPA can't be that hard.

TRUE I'm hungry
TPBM is too


----------



## Neroflux (Sep 2, 2008)

YES.

TPBM has more posts than AvGalen.


----------



## MTGjumper (Sep 2, 2008)

False, obviously.

The person below me has a (computer) mouse that randomly warps around the screen, clicking random things, and needs to replace it.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 2, 2008)

false, my (computer) mouse however does squeak more time to time

TPBM is thinking of another word to use instead of tralse when they have answers in between etc. (example - frue)


----------



## hooboork (Sep 2, 2008)

Frue ;-)

The person below me thinks that learning of 70+ algorithms for 2x2 and simultaneously get him/her sub 12 is just madness!!


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Sep 2, 2008)

False

The person below me only got 3 hours of sleep last night cause of school


----------



## Frawsty (Sep 2, 2008)

False

TPBM just got home from school


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Sep 2, 2008)

False, i did just wake up from a nap though... so.. tired 

The person below me wonders if anyone else will ever do Megaminx BLD?


----------



## slncuber21 (Sep 2, 2008)

true, that would hurt my head too much if i tried.... 

tpbm has to go to swim team today (like me)


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Sep 2, 2008)

False, if i wasnt so tired though that actually sounds like it would be pretty fun! 

The person below me needs to do 4x4 BLD but is really busy and tired


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 2, 2008)

true. I need to practice commutators badly. 
TPBM can OH BLD a 3x3.


----------



## hooboork (Sep 2, 2008)

Tralse. I can do OH 3x3 and BLD 3x3, but not simultaneously.

The person below me can solve square-1 OH.


----------



## MistArts (Sep 2, 2008)

I don't have SQ

TPBM has eaten oatmeal.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Sep 2, 2008)

idk

The person below me cant wait to be able to go to a competition soon!


----------



## MistArts (Sep 2, 2008)

True...

TPBM has a NR


----------



## Odin (Sep 2, 2008)

I dont know what that means 

TPBM wants to have post counts gone


----------



## hooboork (Sep 2, 2008)

Tralse, I don´t really care about post counts.

The person below me has a national record.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 2, 2008)

True (multiBLD).

The person below me thinks it's funny that hawkmp4 thought this sub-forum would become a ghost town now that posts here don't affect your post count.


----------



## McWizzle94 (Sep 2, 2008)

False

TPBM knew that this thread has been going on for the past 2 years before reading this post.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 2, 2008)

true let's see how long it goes
TPBM is eating a cookie(cake) like me


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 2, 2008)

false
tpbm has a youtube account


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 2, 2008)

true
tpbm does too


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Sep 3, 2008)

True

The person below me


----------



## McWizzle94 (Sep 3, 2008)

true. i am the person below you 

tpbm is tpbm


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Sep 3, 2008)

false, im below you AND above you  i got ya sandwiched 

The person below me is gonna practice a puzzle they havent done in a long time because they need to get back in shape.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 3, 2008)

false. I always solve all my puzzles at least once a day.
TPBM had just lost his/her folder with all of his/her cube notes in it (like me)


----------



## CAT13 (Sep 3, 2008)

I don't know where my OLLs went 

tpbm is too lazy to print out new OLLs


----------



## fanwuq (Sep 3, 2008)

false, not interested in OLLs, I do actually have them printed out though.

tpbm is reading this page with a blindfold on.


----------



## pcharles93 (Sep 3, 2008)

False, I don't own a blindfold because I am hopeless at BLD. Just ask Eric Limeback

TPBM has broken their magic at least 12 times like me.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 3, 2008)

false
none

tpbm has a v5...and it is now their favorite puzzle
just like me!!!!


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 3, 2008)

false. I sold my v5-v7 for a total of $450...
TPBM has OH a megaminx like i have and is currently in pain.


----------



## CAT13 (Sep 3, 2008)

false, I hope you OH'ed a meffert's :O

tpbm is one of the many people who are hopeless at BLD... like me :'(


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 3, 2008)

false. I have successfully solved 2x2-5x5 (4x4 and 5x5 only one time, can't do it anymore) but not fast

TPBM can BLD fast


----------



## fanwuq (Sep 3, 2008)

true for 2x2, false for everything else

tpbm has a high success rate.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Sep 3, 2008)

For speedsolves, yes. BLD, NO.

TPBM has had a LL skip.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Sep 3, 2008)

crabs!!! said:


> hawkmp4 said:
> 
> 
> > waffle=ijm said:
> ...


CU Engineering. D<

False, only PLL/OLL skips.
TPBM is tired earlier than they should be.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 3, 2008)

True the red bull rush died this morning
TPBM is live in the woods


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 3, 2008)

are you asking if i live in the woods? like a bear or a hermit? im certainly not doing a live news broadcast or something in the woods. i am going to assume you are asking if my house is in the woods.

tralse lol. my house in KC is sandwiched between woods and a golf course, and my dorm is in urban west philadelphia.

tpbm thinks i should not take chem my first semester since i already have Calc 2 and Mechanics to deal with, and since it would not be worth it to deal with the waiting list to get into a chem class.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Sep 3, 2008)

Tralse, i hate school, so idk really  btw the joke on waffles post was HILARIOUS 

The person below me doesnt wanna to go to bed but has to soon.......


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 3, 2008)

true, first day of classes tomorrow, i think i will sleep after this post though...

tpbm loves recreational reading but hates reading for school


----------



## Faz (Sep 3, 2008)

true, i hate prescription novels

TPBM is an amateur actor.


----------



## blah (Sep 3, 2008)

True. Used to be, does that count? I was in my school's drama club some years back, then I decided not to be a drama loser anymore (no offense to anyone else who happen to be in their schools' drama clubs ), and turned into a cubing geek 

TPBM is feeling cooold now.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 3, 2008)

true. yet again I like the cooooold
TPBM had/will purposely skipped the first day of school (I did for freshman year and will do this year)


----------



## Alex DiTuro (Sep 3, 2008)

False Im in school right now 

TPBM Is glad to be back in school.


----------



## hooboork (Sep 3, 2008)

True

I´m kidding of course, I got you 

The person below me have stiil vacation.


----------



## vnzuo (Sep 3, 2008)

False, my lovely vacation ends 3 days ago...


The person below me can say "hi" in more than 7 languages


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 3, 2008)

false only 5 (french, spanish, japanese, chinese, english) 
TPBM can fluently speak 3 languages like me


----------



## Alex DiTuro (Sep 3, 2008)

True 
hi
hola 
ni hao 
konnichi wa
Guten tag
bonjour
umm... 
CRAP! 
Just 6

TPBM can count to 10 in 4 languages.

EDIT*** Jim you stole my post!


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 3, 2008)

false only 2 (french, english)
@ Alex DiTuro - lol jim...its *ijm*...not *jim*
TPBM posted more than 100 posts in this thread.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Sep 3, 2008)

Tralse? i know i posted a lot but i dont think its near 100.... well... MAYBE  xD

The person below me NEVER realized that it said IJM before instead of Jim in waffles name


----------



## MistArts (Sep 3, 2008)

true!

TPBM burns paper.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 3, 2008)

TRUE! I like my marshmallows toasty 
TPBM likes marshmallows

@derrick you have posted more than a 100 (105 exactly you can click the replies link on thread list and see how many posts are here from everyone)


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Sep 4, 2008)

True! they are awesome

The person below me felt depressed yesterday but is now feeling a little better  

PS: yeah school is depressing


----------



## CAT13 (Sep 4, 2008)

I hate school... a lot. Especially when they can't even get my freaken schedule right. 

tpbm often doesn't post because they don't have a question to ask


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Sep 4, 2008)

Tralse, sometimes yeah, but most of the time just cause i cant answer the other persons question 

The person below me is going to....Find this secret message


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 4, 2008)

True i found it
TPBM also...found the secret message for both derrick's and my post


----------



## CAT13 (Sep 4, 2008)

true

tpbm was about to say wtf when they saw this post


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Sep 4, 2008)

haha true actually, as SOON as i saw it i was like WTF then like 2 seconds later i remembered... oh yeah! lol xD

The person below me is Happy Touching little kids

ps: answer this one carefully


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 4, 2008)

false, youre not as tricky as you think.

tpbm is derrick again, since he always seems to be the one who replies to my posts this time of night


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Sep 4, 2008)

True!  

The person below me is David again, confirming we are lets play nighttime buddies


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 4, 2008)

sigh, true

tpbm is derrick who is upset that i always beat him to be the first post on the weekly contest(i didnt for number last weeks because i was driving cross-country when it was posted)


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Sep 4, 2008)

Tralse, im never really upset, lately though when i see people beat me to it i think aww im not #1  

The Person below me is highlighting this right now


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 4, 2008)

false, i have my brightness way up and i could see that you did it in some sort of pale beige.

tpbm wishes that the newark open had clock(cmon bob, get your head in the game!)


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Sep 4, 2008)

lol True, just for you cause I know you want it so much and you can maybe get WR 

The person below me has to go to bed now but doesnt want to   oh well goodnight


----------



## MTGjumper (Sep 4, 2008)

False, it's 1:39 PM here.

The person below me needs to buy a birthday present for someone ASAP.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Sep 4, 2008)

True, my moms birthday soon 

The person below me is in class right now  like me  Mwa hahahaha


----------



## Alex DiTuro (Sep 4, 2008)

True! I'm have the only computer in class with internet access 

TPBM loooooooves Burger king


----------



## Zava (Sep 4, 2008)

False, I prefer normal food

the person below me likes Led Zeppelin.


----------



## Garmon (Sep 4, 2008)

True, I like them a lot.

The person below me can sub 20 a clock.


----------



## CAT13 (Sep 4, 2008)

I can make the second hand on a clock tick 19 times in under 20 seconds

tpbm likes looking at lolcats and funny pictures of cats


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 4, 2008)

tralse only on the occasion that i'm in the mood for lolcats and/or funny pictures of cats

TPBM is currently stuffing an envelope with lots and lots and lots of money.


----------



## Garmon (Sep 4, 2008)

False. But I am going to post some money to cubesmith with a large order sometime.

TPBM has beat their PB in the past 6 days.


----------



## hooboork (Sep 4, 2008)

True, but unfortunately only for sq-1 lucky case yesterday: 15.81

The person below me has beat their avg PB in the past week.


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 4, 2008)

Garmon said:


> The person below me can sub 20 a clock.



hoping i'd answer?

and true, beat my old 3x3 avg of 20.48 with a 19.99 then a 18.95, also new 4x4 avg of 1:22.xx

tpbm likes Arizona Tea


----------



## Jai (Sep 4, 2008)

False. I think my dad does, though.

TPBM thinks Barack Obama should win the US election.


----------



## MistArts (Sep 4, 2008)

False.

TPBM agrees.


----------



## Escher (Sep 4, 2008)

False, i quite like Barack. at least, better than John McCain. 
tpbm is absolutely knackered


----------



## CAT13 (Sep 4, 2008)

? I don't understand you're crazy British talk! jk. I'll just say false

tpbm knows what knackered means... I'm guessing tired?


----------



## Escher (Sep 4, 2008)

hah yes, sorry. i should probably keep to 'universal' english really...


----------



## hooboork (Sep 4, 2008)

True? Even if I´m really not an englishman, I think that "to be knackered" is similar like "played out" or "tired out"

The person below me thinks that nothing is impossible

EDIT: Escher, you stole my post!! Grrrr


----------



## Vulosity (Sep 4, 2008)

False.

TPBM can't tell a funny joke.


----------



## Alex DiTuro (Sep 4, 2008)

what time do you go to the dentist? tooth-hurty!! Ba dum chhhhhh!!
Ehh... I guess not.

TPBM is a NYY fan


----------



## Vulosity (Sep 4, 2008)

False. I'm not a fan of baseball or any sport.

TPBM has a rubik's 2x2.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Sep 4, 2008)

False, they SUCK! 

The person below me is hungry and will waste money on some fast food junk like me


----------



## Vulosity (Sep 4, 2008)

False. I rarely eat fast food.

TPBM thinks eastsheen's are better than rubiks. (Big Cubes)


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Sep 4, 2008)

hmmmm i cant say for sure, my experience with ES big cubes in that past were absoultely horrendous. then my White ES 5x5 was actually not bad so i cant say for sure.

The person below me is having trouble keeping their eyes open right now cause they have a fan blowing on them and its really getting into their face lol


----------



## Vulosity (Sep 4, 2008)

False. I don't have a single fan in my house. Weird.

TPBM hates speedstacking.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Sep 4, 2008)

true, used to like it a little, now its just gay.

The person below me has a mom who is gonna get home from work any second now


----------



## McWizzle94 (Sep 4, 2008)

False, my mom just picked me up from Cross Country.


TPBM is gonna be Derrick Eide17


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Sep 4, 2008)

True 

The person below me likes vanilla ice cream? (running out of ideas )


----------



## CAT13 (Sep 5, 2008)

true. Chocolate ice cream is stupid

tpbm hates their stupid dog


----------



## pcharles93 (Sep 5, 2008)

False, my dog's pretty smart. He knows glass is a solid object

TPBM has seen a bird fly straight into a window before.


----------



## blah (Sep 5, 2008)

False. I've had a fly fly straight into my (open) eye before though, and uhh, it sucked. Big time.

TPBM survives on Coke.


----------



## CAT13 (Sep 5, 2008)

false. I generally survive on oxygen, water, and food

tpbm hasn't cubed much because of school


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 5, 2008)

false. I cube everyday in class and eat pretzels 
TPBM molds his/her own pieces for puzzles like I did for my 4x4


----------



## McWizzle94 (Sep 5, 2008)

False.

TPBM has to finish their homework (I know I do xD).


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Sep 5, 2008)

False

The person below me just got randomly depressed  (stupid school)


----------



## Vulosity (Sep 5, 2008)

False.

TPBM has an account on Puzzleproz forums.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Sep 5, 2008)

false, 

tpbm goes on speedsolving during school


----------



## McWizzle94 (Sep 5, 2008)

False.

TPBM just finished their homework


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 5, 2008)

Trasle. I "finished" but i didn't do anything
TPBM can get other people to do their homework.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Sep 5, 2008)

False

The person below me knows where, "C-c-c-c-c-c-c-c-COMBO BREAKER!!!"
is from


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 5, 2008)

false, some game, possibly a fighting game. wow im replying to derricks post and it isnt even midnight yet...

tpbm loves peggle


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Sep 5, 2008)

False, never even heard of that in my LIFE xD what IS Peggle?

The person below me blew up a balloon today (blew it up like blowing into it and making it big, not actually BLOWING it up xD)


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 5, 2008)

TRUE! balloons are cool...
TPBM hurt his/her leg


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 5, 2008)

false

tpbm is derrick, since its time for our late night lets play exchange


----------



## Zava (Sep 5, 2008)

False, and I dare ruining your game because it is 5 hours since you posted that 


> TPBM thinks Barack Obama should win the US election


the person below me knew that "Barack" means peach in hungarian.


----------



## hooboork (Sep 5, 2008)

False.

The person below me was challenged today (at anything) and lost (unlike me)


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 5, 2008)

True challenged and beaten by hooboork must practice more...
TPBM is gonna take apart his/her computer to change the major hardware like me (PS i don't have much experience with computer internals so I might be gone for a while if i fail)


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Sep 5, 2008)

False, GL though!

The person below me is about to eat a pizza sub  like me!


----------



## MTGjumper (Sep 6, 2008)

Why the hell would I have a pizza sub past midnight. I'm not in University yet =P

The person below me owns a BrainTwist puzzle.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 6, 2008)

False. 
TPBM is happy he/she didn't break his/her computer when he/she took it apart to change the major hardware when he/she had no prior experience with computers...LIKE ME!!!


----------



## McWizzle94 (Sep 6, 2008)

True, I helped my dad install a bigger RAM thing a while ago.

TPBM knows the muffin man.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 6, 2008)

True. he's my neighbor. 
TPBM thinks they know the muffin man and knows that he eats waffles instead of muffins for breakfast.


----------



## slncuber21 (Sep 6, 2008)

true?
tpbm has a magic from walmart and it is going to need to be restrung soon... like me!


----------



## McWizzle94 (Sep 6, 2008)

true one of the strings popped out and now i have to fix it xD

TPBM can solve the magic sub-1 second


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 6, 2008)

actually I broke 2 strings already....true i can solve sub-1 0.98 with a storebought magic
TPBM will give a magic string...please....


----------



## Vulosity (Sep 6, 2008)

Tralse. I'll give you one for an eastsheen 4x4 core.

TPBM has a spare eastsheen 4x4 core.


----------



## McWizzle94 (Sep 6, 2008)

False, i don't even have an ES 4x4x4 (I do have 5x5x5 though).

TPBM is watching the Titanic on TV (It's on TNT and my bro is watching it)


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 6, 2008)

false. I'd rather watch this thread continue
TPBM always has to touch a cactus when they see it.


----------



## philkt731 (Sep 6, 2008)

Haha true, I always do

TPBM can't wait till college


----------



## CAT13 (Sep 6, 2008)

I can't wait until I retire... or until I die whichever comes first 

tpbm is glad because they finally got their schedule all fixed up for school (I had to drop 2 study halls that I didn't sign up for and switch from physical science to chemistry and switch lunch periods and stuff)


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 6, 2008)

true now I have 5 study halls like it should be
TPBM likes to sleep in class, eat waffles in class, and cube in class.


----------



## CAT13 (Sep 6, 2008)

I do none of the above... but I would like to 

tpbm is at their mom's office because their power is out and is eating their snacks NOM NOM!


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Sep 6, 2008)

False  

The person below me will laugh to the grave that hawkmp4 said this off topic section woud be a ghost town xD hahaha


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 6, 2008)

TRUE who gives a f*** about post count anyway 
TPBM will laugh to the grave with me


----------



## CAT13 (Sep 6, 2008)

sure, why not.

tpbm likes office snacks :O


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 6, 2008)

true!!!!
TPBM prefers waffles over office snacks


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Sep 6, 2008)

TRUEEEEEEEEEE i havent had waffles in SO LONG, and i swear EVERY SINGLE DAY you have posted here Waffle... i just keep craving them MORE.... and MOOOORE LOL 

The person below me is gonna pop one of their cubes on purpose RIGHT NOW just like me xD

Edit: Popped 3 pieces on purpose!


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 6, 2008)

Tralse. I'm popping 3 cubes. I'm popping to see which cube pops the furthest. So far

3)Rubik's Storebought about 3 feet
2) Type D with A core about 5 feet
1) Rubik's.com DIY (main) about "I can't find my piece"

@derrick. You have given us the gift of lame jokes. reward yourself with some waffles.

TPBM thinks derrick's lame (super awesome) jokes are the best ever


----------



## CAT13 (Sep 6, 2008)

true

tpbm likes to watch tv while going to sleep. But I won't be able to  oh well...


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Sep 6, 2008)

True/false i really used to and still do but lately i get too involved in it and nervous thinking (uh oh what if i cant fall asleep, i'll be tired, i wont feel good, ill get too nervous the next ont and not be able to sleep.. NOOOO)
lol yeah i have problems.

The person below me also likes my lame cubing jokes?


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Sep 6, 2008)

true, ur funny.

the person below me just lied about their previous answer


----------



## ooveehoo (Sep 6, 2008)

False, I always tell the truth here .

TPBM likes to start with 1. d4 in chess.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 6, 2008)

False; I always use the boring 1. e4. Many years ago I liked to use strange openings, but I learned my lesson from that and decided I just wasn't very good, so I'm safest using 1. e4 instead.

The person below me is about to work on some new cubing challenge.


----------



## McWizzle94 (Sep 6, 2008)

True, I am trying to learn freestyle for BLD. It seems to be working pretty well 

TPBM uses freestyle for BLD


----------



## CAT13 (Sep 6, 2008)

can't solve bld  I have no memory skills

tpbm wants to give me a foolproof way of solving bld that even the monkeys that run my school would be able to bld


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 6, 2008)

True. I guess...
TPBM has BLD a functional 2x2x4


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Sep 6, 2008)

true, but I don't think I can.

tpbm would've liked to answer the post someone 2 posts above you posted ( I can't explain it clearly )


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 6, 2008)

True aka answering a stolen post
TPBM likes stealing posts


----------



## Frawsty (Sep 6, 2008)

False 

TPBM doesn't like stealing posts


----------



## CAT13 (Sep 6, 2008)

false

tpbm likes stealing their own post


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 6, 2008)

false that would be double posting. which I don't like to do
TPBM has a roll of duct tape next to them for no reason


----------



## CAT13 (Sep 6, 2008)

false, but I do have a roll of adding machine paper 

tpbm likes waffles with a LOT of syrup


----------



## hooboork (Sep 6, 2008)

Tralse, I never tried that.

The person below me likes a tea with no sugar and lot of honey.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 6, 2008)

True but red bull is my main drink 
TPBM has a set of magic strings that they want to give to me (i'll pay if you do)


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Sep 6, 2008)

False, i friggin NEED magic strings myself sooooo bad 

The person below me will have the letter e in their next post. or if you wanna be specific then e or E


----------



## pcharles93 (Sep 6, 2008)

No

TPBM is not Canadian


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 6, 2008)

True...but I am in heart
TPBM was not born in country they currently live in.


----------



## Garmon (Sep 6, 2008)

False
TPBM does live in the country they were born in. Haha.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Sep 6, 2008)

pcharles93 said:


> No
> 
> TPBM is not Canadian



great job following the game rules there 

True.

The person below me is going to the movies today.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 6, 2008)

False. I am going out near the movie theater.
TPBM has to sleep more than 20 hours every saturday and sunday to make up lack of sleep on the other days


----------



## Alex DiTuro (Sep 6, 2008)

False I usually sleep until about 8:30am to 9:00am on weekends

I got ABSOLUTELY NO SLEEP LAST NIGHT!!!! I stared at the ceiling until 3:15am and finally got up and played around with gabbasoft till the morning hehe 


TPBM loves sashimi


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 6, 2008)

true. I love all forms of raw fish
TPBM likes sushi more than sashimi


----------



## CAT13 (Sep 6, 2008)

I've never tried it. I prefer food that doesn't make me gag 

tpbm will answer true AND FALSE! MUAHAHAhA


----------



## not_kevin (Sep 6, 2008)

*Sigh* You should say tpbm will answer false, because it's more fun.

False. Obviously.

tpbm will answer false.


----------



## Alex DiTuro (Sep 6, 2008)

True.. Wait.. False ... Wait ... 


TPBM just had beef ravioli for dinner. Yeah Boyeeeee!


----------



## CAT13 (Sep 6, 2008)

not_kevin said:


> *Sigh* You should say tpbm will answer false, because it's more fun.
> 
> False. Obviously.
> 
> tpbm will answer false.



people always say that. Its no fun anymore

false, I haven't had dinner yet

tpbm's food is all spoiled because the stupid electricity was off for over 24 hours


----------



## Alex DiTuro (Sep 7, 2008)

How are you posting this if you have no power???? :confused:
False, I've got electricity.

TPBM watched Dennis Strehlau complete a 29/30 multi-BLD LIVE!!!


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 7, 2008)

false I was eating ravioli
TPBM just did a 2 cube symmetrical solve


----------



## CAT13 (Sep 7, 2008)

false. I can't OH right hand very well, so I don't do it much

tpbm will also be tpbtpbtpbm


----------



## hooboork (Sep 7, 2008)

F

Hhtpr, tmmvz?? (unbreakable code ) 

The person below me loves physics and it is him/her favourite subject at school


----------



## Alex DiTuro (Sep 7, 2008)

don't take it lucky me

TPBM has an AIM screenname


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 7, 2008)

true, but i havent been on in like 3 years.

tpbm does not use itunes or windows mp to listen to music on their comp


----------



## pcharles93 (Sep 7, 2008)

False, I just go to a live stream from a radio station. 

TPBM knows the meaning of life


----------



## CAT13 (Sep 7, 2008)

false, but I know the answer to life, the universe, and everything... 42

tpbm has read The Hitchhiker's Guide series


----------



## McWizzle94 (Sep 7, 2008)

False.

TPBM just ran for like 15 minutes at a somewhat uptempo pace and then went faster at the end. (I did )


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 7, 2008)

Tralse. I do marathon biking. So its uptempo and gets even faster in the end.
TPBM has biked more than 65km (i did)


----------



## Alex DiTuro (Sep 7, 2008)

i've never biked more than ten miles.

TPBM owns a store-bought stackmat timer


----------



## McWizzle94 (Sep 7, 2008)

True, got it from Target on clearance 

TPBM has more Rubik's branded storebought cubes than other cubes.

EDIT: lol waffle i stole your post


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 7, 2008)

false. most are ES, DIY, or rubik's DIY. I only have 2 storeboughts
TPBM likes having a houseplant (more specifically a cactus)


----------



## slncuber21 (Sep 7, 2008)

i dont have a cactus, but waffle- i love your sig!!!

tpbm needs a new laptop cuz theirs is broken (like mine  )


----------



## CAT13 (Sep 7, 2008)

I've never had a laptop

tpbm is tired


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 7, 2008)

false. I just had some coffee with my waffles
TPBM has a high caffeine intake


----------



## CAT13 (Sep 7, 2008)

I don't think so.

tpbm likes playing guitar hero


----------



## ShadenSmith (Sep 7, 2008)

False. Hate it.


The person below me has a new obsession: 4x4x4 BLD.


----------



## Odin (Sep 7, 2008)

False im a 3x3 2h speed cuber for ever!!

TPBM thinks that the people who say DIYS wont make you magically faster are wrong (with my new type i went from a average or 1:18 to a average of 57  in just a day)


----------

